# knitting tea party 7 june '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i was about half way through my opening - must have done something wrong because i lost all of it - so will start again and hope that i don't mess up again. typing on a lap top is a totally new experience.

bentley james is still holding off making an appearance - heidi is more than ready - think we will not be having a little baby.

the rocker heidi bought me at goodwill is done - has new cushions - now i just need a baby to hold and rock. if there is time she wants to give it a fresh coat of white paint,

ayden's team continues to dominate - is undefeated. he made three runs for the team last night. think they have six more games and then it is tourney time. to let you know how much fun ayden is having - he has to ask at the end of the game who won - he is so wrapped up in the game while it is going on he doesn't worry about who is winning. 

avery continues to be a great batboy for ayden's team.

avery's team is also doing well - they don't keep score - it is a combination of coach pitch and tball. i think he is the best one on the team but that is grandpa talking. lol he is having a great time and that is all that matters. 

gary still spends hours outside with the boys playing baseball - so much fun to watch. it certainly shows when the boys are at their games. 

our weather has continued to be on the cool side - think it is to warm up toweard the end of the coming week. i certainly am ready.

my first recipe is suitable for this time of year - a one cup serving is 218 calories and 3.5 grams of fiber if you use brown rice - i gather white rice has little fiber.

BROWN RICE SALAD

2 cups chopped cabbage
2 large carrotss shredded
1/2 cup diced green pepper
1/2 cup diced sweet red pepper
1/2 cup chopped red onion
2 cups cooked brown rice
1 medium granny smith apple cored and chopped
1/2 cup coarsely chopped pecans toasted

DRESSING

1/3 cup orange juice concentrate
1/3 cup fat free mayo
1/4 teaspoon salt
dash red pepper flakes

DIRECTIONS

toast pecans and set aside

in a large bowl combine cabbage, carrots, green and red sweet peppers, red onion, rice and apple.

whisk together dressing ingredients - toss with vegatables -cover and refrigeratate for at least one hour before serving. when ready to serve toss in toasted pecans.

this is definitely a make ahead salad which is nice when you have company - or just family - less time in the kitchen. i am not a huge bread eater - but i think toasted sliced french bread would go well with this salad.

i think we are having a cookout this weekend - think gary is going to take an axe to what is left of the tree he burned a week or so ago - and we will have a bonfire over the stump to try and burn it below ground level.

lexi has started her summer job of cleaning katie's pool - this is where heidi cleans house - which lexi is going to do for several weeks after bentley is born. i think it would be freezing to get into the water but she doesn't seem to mind. she cleans it twice a week.

the secong recipe for today is another salad - and i fell very ww friendly.

CHICKEN AND STRAWBERRY SALAD WITH HONEY MUSTARD DRESSING.

2 heads romaine lettuce - rinsed, dried and chopped
2 cups cooked chicken or turkey cubed
1 cup swiss cheese cubed
3 celery stalks with leaves sliced
1 quart fresh strawberries washed and quartered
1 cup honey roasted peanuts

DRESSING

1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup honey
3 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons fresh parsley chopped
1 tablespoon dijon mustard

DIRECTIOJS

in a large bowl combine chicken or turkey, cheese, celery and peanuts. set aside.

combine dressing ingredients well and pour over chicken mixture and toss.

add salad greens and strawberries and toss gently.

serve.

and just because i have the time another salad recipe.

SWEET POTATO SALAD

to boil sweet potatoes , wash, peel, cut off ends and any woody places. place in a saucepan and ba\\barely cover with water.

add a dash of salt - bring to a boil, cover and cook about ten minutes - until cubes are just tender. to keep potatoes firm chill them after cooking before adding to recipe.

2 medium sweet potatoes, peeled, cubed, cpoked and cooled.

2 cups cooked ******* potatoes quartered, cooked and drained

1 cup cubed ham

1 stalk celery with leaves chopped

1/2 cup sweet red pepperchopped

1/2 cup green onions chopped

DRESSING

1/2 cup mayo
3 tablespoons dijon mustard

1 teaspooon lemon juice

1 teaspoon sugar

1/4 teaspoon oaorika

DIRECTIONS

whisk together dressing iingredients and set aside

in a large bowl gently toss vegetables with dressing - chill to blend flavors. serve

i see i somehow sent this before i was ready - don't know how i did it but happy iti is sent. so will now try and let yoiu know it is ready.

i'm an hour early - hope that is ok.

sam


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I hope you don;t have to wait much longer for the appearance of your grandchild. It's a nervous time no doubt. Your recipe looks good, and healthy too. Here in Ireland we're having fabulous sunny weather. that's unusual here, we're used to rain, rain, rain!


----------



## reek1845 (Jul 11, 2011)

It is good sometimes to be early. Yesterday I was toooo late (by one day) and missed an eye doc appointment that I made a year ago!!!

The receipes sound good-thanks! Hope the baby arrives soon!
E.Kerr


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have pm'd kate and i forgot the other one to whhere the new ktp is - if this happens again would you help them to the right one - i am going to put a message on the one and hope that helps.

thanks

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party reek - we hope you had a good time and that you will return very soon - we always have an empty chair at the table and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



reek1845 said:


> It is good sometimes to be early. Yesterday I was toooo late (by one day) and missed an eye doc appointment that I made a year ago!!!
> 
> The receipes sound good-thanks! Hope the baby arrives soon!
> E.Kerr


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to o get off - so will see you soon - promise

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have pm'd kate and i forgot the other one to whhere the new ktp is - if this happens again would you help them to the right one - i am going to put a message on the one and hope that helps.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


Will do, Sam!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there KTPers! Sam has started off our summer days with great salads. I have not had a sweet potato salad recipe before, and as the sweet potatoes are very fibromyalgia friendly, it is a must have in my books! Thanks Sam.
hmmmmmm, we may have to start a "Bentley James chant" to get him to put in an appearance!!! I know that everyone going to the knit-a-palooza is going to take turns in your rocking chair with him! Sam, I wont be going, so you give Bentley a rocking good time for me! 
Cheers and hoots for Avery and Ayden as they play ball! Slaps on the back for Gary being out there with them! koodoos for Lexi helping out with Heidi. Good wishes sent for Heidi and patience too! And of course, hugs for the gentleman Grandpa that you are! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be out of the loop for most of today! the dogs are both outside- behaving so far- To be honest Sam I have not had a chance to sit down and read through the recipes- but page 1 is very easy to find- it is the postings in the middle that can be a problem to find!
Britain will probably be abed soon, enjoy your evening America! darowil and the others in Australia will be waking up soon. 9 am here and I have to get some tasks out of the way. Rufus is making a nuisance of himself. I will have to hope they settle down. It is very obvious how low the sun is arcing today- it is barely clearing the trees at the back. Just on two weeks and our days will lengthen, and usually the bad weather of winter really sets in!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back Sam. We have missed you. I hope the baby arrives soon. Perhaps he is waiting for the rocking chair to be ready for him. 
I had someone view the house this week , but no sale as it isn't near enough to walk to the university which is what they want. Nothing I can do about that. Meanwhile I am packing and sorting , not knitting as my wrist has played up a couple of times this week. Hope all on trips have a good time and all with problems get the help they need. Take care all.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time 

My contribution to the recipes this week is something I saw on a local afternoon television show. It sounded so fresh and yummy...to spread on crackers or use in recipes as a substitute for cream cheese or ricotta cheese. I'm thinking of herb combinations to chop and stir into this cheese and then put it in a pretty bowl for spreading on veggies maybe...dill and parsley??? I seem to be in a dill mood lately, I guess  Anyway, this is first on my list to make when we get back and it is untried by me but is certainly looks easy enough to make and enjoy this type of farmers cheese with no extra ingredients/preservatives...gotta like that:


Fromage blanc

2 quarts whole milk, as fresh as possible
1 cup heavy cream (optional)
2 cups fresh buttermilk
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, strained
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon salt, if desired

In a large, heavy saucepan, add the milk (and the cream for a richer fromage blanc. If you dont wish to add the cream, add another cup of milk). In a mixing bowl, combine the buttermilk and lemon juice and stir to combine well. Add salt if desired.

Add the buttermilk-lemon juice (and salt, if desired) mixture to the milk (and cream, if desired) and begin to heat the milk over low heat very slowly, to 175 degrees F/79.4 C. While the milk is heating, stir only twice, making 2 strokes each time, with a heatproof spatula or other flat utensil.

Check the temperature often. As soon as the temperature reaches 175 degrees F/79.4 C, remove the pot from the heat and allow to sit, undisturbed, for 10 minutes.

Line a large colander with 2 layers of fine cheesecloth and set over a large bowl. Gently ladle the curds and whey into the colander and allow to drain until the drips of whey slow, about 2 minutes. Tie the corners of the cheesecloth together to form a hanging pouch, and hang pouch over a bowl and allow to drain until the cheese reaches the desired consistency (two hours or overnight).

Refrigerate until ready to use/serve. Use within one week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the receipts sound good. Have not had sweet potato salad before, will definitely be trying this one. 
Sounds as if Ayden and Avery are enjoying themselves. 
Sure hope Bentley arrives soon, I am sure it will be a relief to all.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hurray for Ayden and Avery in baseball. By the way batboys are very important!

Great recipe again Sam. Yes it is an adjustment going to a lap top. We are glad to have you back Sam!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> 
> This is the same one I have made. Even the picky teens liked it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have had posts disappear too Sam. Sometimes they roll off the screen and don't come back! This thread will do fine.

Nana Caren, in case I miss your going away post. I want to wish you such a wonderful, happy, interesting trip in England. Oh I wish I could go too. One place I have always wanted to go. My Daughter in law is a flight atendant with Air Canada and flies to London each week. Her pictures as so interesting and I have always loved English History. Have a wonderful time and please, if you can, Take pictures and if you can find a way, drop by and see us here in the Tea Party. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bulldog, Happy Birthday! I hope you have many more! Glad you are enjoying your new air conditioner.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
Here's a couple of photos


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice to see you and London Girl --. My DIl flies to London every week and said she would look for a place to buy me some yarn there. I think when you were teaching with London Girl you mentioned a large wool store that you went to in London. Maybe you could pm me? 

I love the pictures.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to see you and London Girl --. My DIl flies to London every week and said she would look for a place to buy me some yarn there. I think when you were teaching with London Girl you mentioned a large wool store that you went to in London. Maybe you could pm me?
> 
> I love the pictures.


PM on it's way.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam, will be making all of them, love chicken, looking forward to that one, and the rice too.
Miss you so much, I have not painted a picture, :-D LOL LO


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the pond and flowers. Bet you are getting really excited about your trip now. How it is nothing serious with your neck and shoulder.


I am very very excited. Must contain myself as it is my son's birthday tomorrow. Then I can super smile. Jamie is as bad as me, this is her first trip. I feel sorry for London. : )

The shoulder and neck is gottastch.

Glad you had a good trip. Was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i need to o get off - so will see you soon - promise
> 
> sam


  OK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am very very excited. Must contain myself as it is my son's birthday tomorrow. Then I can super smile. Jamie is as bad as me, this is her first trip. I feel sorry for London. : )
> 
> The shoulder and neck is gottastch.
> 
> Glad you had a good trip. Was wondering how you were doing.


Never fear - London is ready for you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

New KTP! Yea! I hope we all have a great week!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Never fear - London is ready for you!


 :-D :-D I promise I will behave while I am there so they let me come back again. I want to go again in November.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had posts disappear too Sam. Sometimes they roll off the screen and don't come back! This thread will do fine.
> 
> Nana Caren, in case I miss your going away post. I want to wish you such a wonderful, happy, interesting trip in England. Oh I wish I could go too. One place I have always wanted to go. My Daughter in law is a flight atendant with Air Canada and flies to London each week. Her pictures as so interesting and I have always loved English History. Have a wonderful time and please, if you can, Take pictures and if you can find a way, drop by and see us here in the Tea Party. Have a safe trip.


That is beautiful,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time..... 

I have been released from Home Health today and got rid of the wound vac Wed. I am going to wound Dr. tomorrow. I am no longer housebound but have a list of restrictions soooo long. I guess this is my lesson in acceptance and patience.... and I'm not doing well with either.... but I MUST behave so that I can have this colostomy reversed in Nov.... 

I have missed you all so much and have kept up with a few of the goings on by PM... but I also have been plodding through 700 e-mails that stacked up while away for a month.... The computer heat bothers incision and my wrist is bad so need to set up a roller ball mouse and a fan under the computer... and I will.... right after I get all the ins., Dr, supplies, bills, filing............ done....

I just got rid of house cleaner and now have to find another, as it would take me FOREVER to do everything the "right" way... I may have to clean studio.. as I am allowed to go up the stairs. 

Bentley.... I won't forget that name. The man who owned the land behind our first TX house and firmly believed their was enough land in the state that it should not be all built up and has bought acres and acres and acres and planted with trees...... is Mr. Bentley..... Glad that rocker is ready... There is nothing like rocking a new born. I love that spot right in the fold of the neck that smells so sweet 9even though we don't use baby talc anymore.) 

Time to go call my grands and tell them happy end of school... though Rachel has to do drill team boot camp next week... I guess better now than when it is really hot,,, though we are going to reach 100 degrees this week..... 

Again, this is the BEST group of people... truly caring and full of compassion... I miss you all and APPRECIATE you all so much. Hope you can feel the hugs I am sending to you all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Bulldog, Happy Birthday! I hope you have many more! Glad you are enjoying your new air conditioner.


WOW, awesome


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

He everyone, I finally made it to the tea party on time!! Is there hot tea left? I've been cold all day! This is supposed to be late Spring but it feels more like March! 
I hope the grand baby comes soon Sam, I know it's hard to wait especially when everything else is ready! Wonderful to hear about the baseball team! We're going to our Grandsons' game Thursday it's their first home game so far.
I've been doing some knitting until my thumb hurts then I've been spinning some Shetland wool (till my thumb hurts) I'm trying to think of what I'd like to make with it. I have gray, white and black and thought maybe I could make some kind of colorwork pattern. maybe by the time I'm done spinning it I'll know.
I'm excited to hear about the traveling NanaCaren, I'd love to visit England one day! Have a great time! nittergma


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the picture of the three musketeers above... sure am jealous of NanaCaren taking yet another wonderful trip.... Have a fab time, as I know you will.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


Beautiful picture, lovely ladies, looks like big fun. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D I promise I will behave while I am there so they let me come back again. I want to go again in November.


Well if you 'behave' like we did in Scarborough you will have plenty of fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, good to have you back Sam. Hard to get used to typing on one thing and then have to change to another. Hope the little guy shows up soon, I am sure you are all very excited to meet him. Congrats to the boys and their teams. Brings back memories of my two boys when they played. The recipes spu d great.
Loved the flower and pond picture.
Hope all who are traveling drive safe and have lots of fun. Hope the neck and shoulder feel better. Not fun to have aches and pains.
Been down all week with terrible allergies. Everything is blooming and the pine pollen is thick. One would think with all the rain it would be settling things down. The sun is kinda out today for the first time in a week.
Got all the painting done at my DM over the last weekend. It looked nice and she was so happy with it.
DH got another turn down this week. So keep good thoughts coming on the job front for us. 
Crocheted beads on ten pairs of little socks for a lady to take to Haiti on a mission trip this week. Today since I am feeling so miserable decided to try knitting an owl pattern I have had for awhile. So far so good. But who knows what animal it will turn out looking like when I am done. 
Wish you all well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the picture of the three musketeers above... sure am jealous of NanaCaren taking yet another wonderful trip.... Have a fab time, as I know you will.


Hi Jynx, How you doing? Hope you are behaving. We had a great time and thought of you. xx


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


Right back at you Jynx!!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the picture of the three musketeers above... sure am jealous of NanaCaren taking yet another wonderful trip.... Have a fab time, as I know you will.


I am taking the daughter this time, her dream vacation. I am sure it will be fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice to hear from you Jynx - I have thought of you so often. I hope you are feeling well loved - imagine that thread on chit chat telling you how we all feel about you. That isn't just your friends here, it is from the thousands of KP members. YOu are so highly thought of I hope it gives you comfort when you are hurting. I hope you know why you are so loved. Here is a bouquet for you -- I hope it brings you pleasure!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well if you 'behave' like we did in Scarborough you will have plenty of fun! :thumbup:


Then I sure hope we behave like you did then. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, another answered prayer,  so happy for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Then I sure hope we behave like you did then. :lol:


Great.

Off to bed now, good night from the UK.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great.
> 
> Off to bed now, good night from the UK.


nitey nite! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[quote
i see i somehow sent this before i was ready - don't know how i did it but happy iti is sent. so will now try and let yoiu know it is ready.

i'm an hour early - hope that is ok.

sam[/quote]

Sam, you know we're glad to see you and the new KTP any time at all. Have you heard anything about your computer??
Sounds like the boys are really having fun playing ball and Grandpa is having just as much fun watching!
I know Heidi is more than ready for that new boy to make his appearance. My mother used to tell me to start sweeping the floor if I had a prolonged pregnancy (that only happened once!) Something about that type of motion would encourage the beginning of labor...at least that was the idea!!
Receipts sound wonderful and perfect for summer. It's incredible hot and humid here. Andrea seems to be moving along but that humidity and mugginess will linger!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great.
> 
> Off to bed now, good night from the UK.


Good night, sleep well. I'll be headed there as soon as the teens all go home.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi all, good to have you back Sam. Hard to get used to typing on one thing and then have to change to another. Hope the little guy shows up soon, I am sure you are all very excited to meet him. Congrats to the boys and their teams. Brings back memories of my two boys when they played. The recipes spu d great.
> Loved the flower and pond picture.
> Hope all who are traveling drive safe and have lots of fun. Hope the neck and shoulder feel better. Not fun to have aches and pains.
> Been down all week with terrible allergies. Everything is blooming and the pine pollen is thick. One would think with all the rain it would be settling things down. The sun is kinda out today for the first time in a week.
> ...


Hold on, things will get better, this is only for a season. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to hear from you Jynx - I have thought of you so often. I hope you are feeling well loved - imagine that thread on chit chat telling you how we all feel about you. That isn't just your friends here, it is from the thousands of KP members. YOu are so highly thought of I hope it gives you comfort when you are hurting. I hope you know why you are so loved. Here is a bouquet for you -- I hope it brings you pleasure!


No words, :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Great.
> 
> Off to bed now, good night from the UK.


Rest well, :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had posts disappear too Sam. Sometimes they roll off the screen and don't come back! This thread will do fine.
> 
> Nana Caren, in case I miss your going away post. I want to wish you such a wonderful, happy, interesting trip in England. Oh I wish I could go too. One place I have always wanted to go. My Daughter in law is a flight atendant with Air Canada and flies to London each week. Her pictures as so interesting and I have always loved English History. Have a wonderful time and please, if you can, Take pictures and if you can find a way, drop by and see us here in the Tea Party. Have a safe trip.


I think she's still preparing for her trip, Shirley. Once again, a beautiful work of art...thank you for sharing the beauty you create!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bulldog, Happy Birthday! I hope you have many more! Glad you are enjoying your new air conditioner.


And another beautiful work of art.
Hope your b'day is wonderful, Bulldog!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


Oh, thanks for the photos. What a lovely trio of ladies!
And oh, what a wonderful shop for a backdrop!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am very very excited. Must contain myself as it is my son's birthday tomorrow. Then I can super smile. Jamie is as bad as me, this is her first trip. I feel sorry for London. : )
> 
> The shoulder and neck is gottastch.
> 
> Glad you had a good trip. Was wondering how you were doing.


OOPS!! I misunderstood an earlier post and thought it was your shoulder. Should read more carefully!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> I have been released from Home Health today and got rid of the wound vac Wed. I am going to wound Dr. tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, good to have you back Sam. Hard to get used to typing on one thing and then have to change to another. Hope the little guy shows up soon, I am sure you are all very excited to meet him. Congrats to the boys and their teams. Brings back memories of my two boys when they played. The recipes spu d great.
> Loved the flower and pond picture.
> Hope all who are traveling drive safe and have lots of fun. Hope the neck and shoulder feel better. Not fun to have aches and pains.
> Been down all week with terrible allergies. Everything is blooming and the pine pollen is thick. One would think with all the rain it would be settling things down. The sun is kinda out today for the first time in a week.
> ...


Sorry to hear you've been down with allergies! And continuing prayers for hubby and the job-hunting. those socks sound pretty. Wish you'd taken a picture of them!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to hear from you Jynx - I have thought of you so often. I hope you are feeling well loved - imagine that thread on chit chat telling you how we all feel about you. That isn't just your friends here, it is from the thousands of KP members. YOu are so highly thought of I hope it gives you comfort when you are hurting. I hope you know why you are so loved. Here is a bouquet for you -- I hope it brings you pleasure!


Lovely!!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i was about half way through my opening - must have done something wrong because i lost all of it - so will start again and hope that i don't mess up again. typing on a lap top is a totally new experience.
> 
> i'm an hour early - hope that is ok.
> 
> sam


You have been gone so long....an hour "early" is a misnomer! Glad you are back!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to hear from you Jynx - I have thought of you so often. I hope you are feeling well loved - imagine that thread on chit chat telling you how we all feel about you. That isn't just your friends here, it is from the thousands of KP members. YOu are so highly thought of I hope it gives you comfort when you are hurting. I hope you know why you are so loved. Here is a bouquet for you -- I hope it brings you pleasure!


Gorgeous....... and those threads of good wishes are like threads of gold, stitching all my aches and pains up and giving me a real boost. Fortunately, I don't really hurt... just have to be very careful for such a long time... or it SEEMS like a long time..... I have flowers to plant.... guess I'll see if the grands might do it as I have been told I need a lower seat and longer tools..... Maybe I can do some standing up.

Wish I could post a picture of the 70 lb. pot DH did for me for Mother's Day... It is metallic silver and looks like a big thimble. He has a huge wooden needle carved out and soaked rope in glue to shape as draping thread and painted orange. WHEN I get to make my retaining wall of brightly painted planted tires and get shutters and windows and window boxes on the brick wall.... It will be very quirky, bright and fun.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> OOPS!! I misunderstood an earlier post and thought it was your shoulder. Should read more carefully!
> JuneK


It's ok my shoulder is not too bad though after the fall I had yesterday in the on the deck . A little sore and bruised but that's it. Jamie just shook her head at me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> No words, :-D


Oh yes there are.....THANKS and more THANKS.... I'm just thrilled to be able to spend any time on the computer.... Good to see you all..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear you've been down with allergies! And continuing prayers for hubby and the job-hunting. those socks sound pretty. Wish you'd taken a picture of them!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Fingers and toes crossed for you feeling better and DH finding work. It is such a difficult market right now.... It is easy to be discouraged... but you just have to keep trying.... (Even with the rain here, there seems to be something in the air.... my voice is paying the price and I've hardly been outside...)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I hope you don;t have to wait much longer for the appearance of your grandchild. It's a nervous time no doubt. Your recipe looks good, and healthy too. Here in Ireland we're having fabulous sunny weather. that's unusual here, we're used to rain, rain, rain!


Isn't is lovely, Inishowen. So sunny and warm although a bit too much for me around lunchtime so I stayed indoors for a couple of hours. I went to the B&Q on Boucher Road late this afternoon to buy a few more bedding plants. The place was deserted. I saw one man trundling a big trolley with a barbeque in a box. I hope he gets it assembled before the weather breaks.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> 
> My contribution to the recipes this week is something I saw on a local afternoon television show. It sounded so fresh and yummy...to spread on crackers or use in recipes as a substitute for cream cheese or ricotta cheese. I'm thinking of herb combinations to chop and stir into this cheese and then put it in a pretty bowl for spreading on veggies maybe...dill and parsley??? I seem to be in a dill mood lately, I guess  Anyway, this is first on my list to make when we get back and it is untried by me but is certainly looks easy enough to make and enjoy this type of farmers cheese with no extra ingredients/preservatives...gotta like that:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, gottastch. I'll try this one at the weekend. The directions are clearly written. I've had partial success with a goats cottage-style cheese. Good flavour but unpleasant texture. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> well -
> 
> ayden's team continues to dominate - is undefeated. he made three runs for the team last night. think they have six more games and then it is tourney time. to let you know how much fun ayden is having - he has to ask at the end of the game who won - he is so wrapped up in the game while it is going on he doesn't worry about who is winning.
> 
> sam


Actually, Sam, that is the sign of a "true" athlete. They get in a "zone"...it is all about the play...the beauty of the game (to them)....it is not about who wins or loses...it is about how the game is played....a great pass, a clever catch, whatever. I love it when a player gets like this. It is a pure love of the game...that's all. Michael Jordan was like that at times. My son, who was a professional soccer player for a while, would talk about games when he got into a "zone".....just loving the play...no matter what the result. It's so nice that Ayden can enjoy his playing so thoroughly! Cherish that!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be out of the loop for most of today! the dogs are both outside- behaving so far- To be honest Sam I have not had a chance to sit down and read through the recipes- but page 1 is very easy to find- it is the postings in the middle that can be a problem to find!
> Britain will probably be abed soon, enjoy your evening America! darowil and the others in Australia will be waking up soon. 9 am here and I have to get some tasks out of the way. Rufus is making a nuisance of himself. I will have to hope they settle down. It is very obvious how low the sun is arcing today- it is barely clearing the trees at the back. Just on two weeks and our days will lengthen, and usually the bad weather of winter really sets in!


Lurker...so glad you have a handle on who is in what time zone and season. I'm always glad for the references to help me stay oriented! Maybe this is why I'm always missing the puffins?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be out of the loop for most of today! the dogs are both outside- behaving so far- To be honest Sam I have not had a chance to sit down and read through the recipes- but page 1 is very easy to find- it is the postings in the middle that can be a problem to find!
> Britain will probably be abed soon, enjoy your evening America! darowil and the others in Australia will be waking up soon. 9 am here and I have to get some tasks out of the way. Rufus is making a nuisance of himself. I will have to hope they settle down. It is very obvious how low the sun is arcing today- it is barely clearing the trees at the back. Just on two weeks and our days will lengthen, and usually the bad weather of winter really sets in!


Lurker...so glad you have a handle on who is in what time zone and season. I'm always glad for the references to help me stay oriented! Maybe this is why I'm always missing the puffins? :-D :-D Carol (IL)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We are just so glad that you are on the road to recovery and edging toward that goal!!

Take care, dear friend, and know that we love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh brother..... I was busily catching up on the last 10 pages and answering everyone and commenting on everything.... and I just realized everyone was over here.......... CRAFT strikes again. OK I am going to go back and finish reading and maybe I can do a general comment back here is a while.... luv-AZ


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh brother..... I was busily catching up on the last 10 pages and answering everyone and commenting on everything.... and I just realized everyone was over here.......... CRAFT strikes again. OK I am going to go back and finish reading and maybe I can do a general comment back here is a while.... luv-AZ


Never mind, love! Sure we know you love us. I'm off to bed as it is now past midnight and I should be under the clover by now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


Which one are you? Are you trying to stay "hidden"?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


Keep your spirits up.....watch funny movies & comedies...laughter has been scientifically shown to be important to healing! ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Silly vibes winging your way! Carol (IL)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok this is my "catch up" from last weeks....... I am going to go fix some dinner and then I will start "this weeks"!!!
Ham steaks with pineapple, corn bread, coleslaw and potato salad!!!! I'll be back- luv-AZ


Poledra  sorry about the computerI hope you get your pictures.
KateB - Rookie thanks for the good luck and thoughts for surgery  it should be easy out patient  on Monday afternoon.
Caren  the soup looks yummy  it could be a billboard pic!!
Pammie I hope you feel better soon  
Marianne  give Mom a hug from me  I hope she has a better day tomorrow.
Rookie I hope your girls day out was fun
Betty  love and strength back at you  Betty was my moms name and I like to type it!
Gwen those kiddos are terrific  Im sooooo jealous!!!
Thanks for the thoughts M  I know you have me on your list luv ya!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, good to have you back Sam. Hard to get used to typing on one thing and then have to change to another. Hope the little guy shows up soon, I am sure you are all very excited to meet him. Congrats to the boys and their teams. Brings back memories of my two boys when they played. The recipes spu d great.
> Loved the flower and pond picture.
> Hope all who are traveling drive safe and have lots of fun. Hope the neck and shoulder feel better. Not fun to have aches and pains.
> Been down all week with terrible allergies. Everything is blooming and the pine pollen is thick. One would think with all the rain it would be settling things down. The sun is kinda out today for the first time in a week.
> ...


Hang in there Spider....there will be something out there for DH. Has to be! Sending lots of vibes, wishes, prayers, energies, etc. your way. Oh, for a magic wand!
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok this is my "catch up" from last weeks....... I am going to go fix some dinner and then I will start "this weeks"!!!
> Ham steaks with pineapple, corn bread, coleslaw and potato salad!!!! I'll be back- luv-AZ
> 
> Poledra  sorry about the computerI hope you get your pictures.
> ...


   Thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Good evening all!! I hope you are all having a fabulous weekend!!!!! All of the recipes sound wonderful!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

did it happen to me? I was writing a response...all disappeared. all my ckleverness down the drain! (cleverness).
Casrol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Keep your spirits up.....watch funny movies & comedies...laughter has been scientifically shown to be important to healing! ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Silly vibes winging your way! Carol (IL)


Might as well laugh.... so much better than crying ... When I took a chair yoga class during chemo, they included a laughing section where we did all kinds of physical things to get you laughing... I am a little introverted for that in public, but it is a proven fact that it helps.... even when you are just pretending to laugh... It eventually becomes a real laugh.... I'm all for a little laughter.... (From another Carol who used to be in IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> KateB - Rookie thanks for the good luck and thoughts for surgery  it should be easy out patient  on Monday afternoon.


Something I've missed or my addled brain has forgotten.... Know that I am sending lots of healing thoughts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Might as well laugh.... so much better than crying ... When I took a chair yoga class during chemo, they included a laughing section where we did all kinds of physical things to get you laughing... I am a little introverted for that in public, but it is a proven fact that it helps.... even when you are just pretending to laugh... It eventually becomes a real laugh.... I'm all for a little laughter.... (From another Carol who used to be in IL)


It reminds me of the advertising with all the babies laughing. Every time I see it I laugh and laugh - I am sure you all do the same. It often cheers me up when I am feeling down, which isn't very often lately, thank heavens. That add is worth its weight in gold


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello my dear friends. I'm at my sisters. I think I'm finally starting to feel better. It was a long day and played havoc on my back but what can U do. To my surprise my sister loved my multicolored hair and she and her partner Mary got Breast cancer tattoos. So we both surprised each other.

I'm sirry to hear about Dream Weaver being so ill. Prayers go out to U and everyone else that needs healing prayers. I wish I could give everyone that needed it a comforting hug. 

Thank You Sam for hosting and for the wonderful recipes and hosting.

I better go my sister just came back from a quick run to the store. Take care and chat later.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Good to see you back Dreamweaver. Here it is June and I am still wearing a light coat or sweater, will it ever get warm. I was fussing a few weeks ago about not being able to inter act with you all for a mistake I made and was banned. Now I can not seem to find the time to get on the computer at all. I enjoy the tea party so much. I bet this time next week we will be celebrating Sam new grandson. How wonderful the feeling. I have another great grand due in August. Time is just flying by. Some one once describe life like a roll of toilet paper, at the end it goes faster and faster. The water garden is beautiful. I decided to go light on the flowers this year, because of the trips I want to take and being so close to the water and the sun the dry out fast. Would love to brows that yarn shop you gals went too. Learn so much away from home. Sam the salad sound good but it is so chilly here I vote for stews. Good to see everyone this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely spot. Would be a nice place to sit and knit I imagine.



NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures. Looks like you would have fun in the shop and on the beach.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoohooo!!! Jynx is back!!! So glad you are now home. Now DON"T overdo! Housework will always be there and what we want is YOU to be here! Have kept you in my thoughts and prayers and knew you were being inundated with email and pm and purposely didn't send you either; just prayed when we heard about your plight. So, so glad things are now on the upswing. {{{{gentle hugs}}}.



Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it is 2.30 am here in UK so I am off to bed shortly. Best wishes and take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I lived nearby and could get you to teach me to spin. It must be very satisfying to knit/crochet using yarn you have spun yourself.



nittergma said:


> He everyone, I finally made it to the tea party on time!! Is there hot tea left? I've been cold all day! This is supposed to be late Spring but it feels more like March!
> I hope the grand baby comes soon Sam, I know it's hard to wait especially when everything else is ready! Wonderful to hear about the baseball team! We're going to our Grandsons' game Thursday it's their first home game so far.
> I've been doing some knitting until my thumb hurts then I've been spinning some Shetland wool (till my thumb hurts) I'm trying to think of what I'd like to make with it. I have gray, white and black and thought maybe I could make some kind of colorwork pattern. maybe by the time I'm done spinning it I'll know.
> I'm excited to hear about the traveling NanaCaren, I'd love to visit England one day! Have a great time! nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider so sorry you've felt miserable today. Hopefully you will feel better very soon. Continuing praying about the job situation. Something has to come up soon. The beads on the socks sounds lovely. Marianne and I were both talking about how we'd like to try adding beads to some of our knitting.



Spider said:


> Hi all, good to have you back Sam. Hard to get used to typing on one thing and then have to change to another. Hope the little guy shows up soon, I am sure you are all very excited to meet him. Congrats to the boys and their teams. Brings back memories of my two boys when they played. The recipes spu d great.
> Loved the flower and pond picture.
> Hope all who are traveling drive safe and have lots of fun. Hope the neck and shoulder feel better. Not fun to have aches and pains.
> Been down all week with terrible allergies. Everything is blooming and the pine pollen is thick. One would think with all the rain it would be settling things down. The sun is kinda out today for the first time in a week.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caren you can adopt me and take me too. (pleading and begging)


NanaCaren said:


> I am taking the daughter this time, her dream vacation. I am sure it will be fun.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Turning in early, tonight. Rain has me feeling down, to dark for me, so hope tomorrow is a better day. Pray all feel better tomorrow then today, and that tomorrow brings joy happiness, and comfort, laced with love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that sounds delightful! Hope you wil take a picture and share when it is complete.



Dreamweaver said:


> Gorgeous....... and those threads of good wishes are like threads of gold, stitching all my aches and pains up and giving me a real boost. Fortunately, I don't really hurt... just have to be very careful for such a long time... or it SEEMS like a long time..... I have flowers to plant.... guess I'll see if the grands might do it as I have been told I need a lower seat and longer tools..... Maybe I can do some standing up.
> 
> Wish I could post a picture of the 70 lb. pot DH did for me for Mother's Day... It is metallic silver and looks like a big thimble. He has a huge wooden needle carved out and soaked rope in glue to shape as draping thread and painted orange. WHEN I get to make my retaining wall of brightly painted planted tires and get shutters and windows and window boxes on the brick wall.... It will be very quirky, bright and fun.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoohooo!!! Jynx is back!!! So glad you are now home. Now DON"T overdo! Housework will always be there and what we want is YOU to be here! Have kept you in my thoughts and prayers and knew you were being inundated with email and pm and purposely didn't send you either; just prayed when we heard about your plight. So, so glad things are now on the upswing. {{{{gentle hugs}}}.


Thanks Gwen.... I still have a long road but feel so much better...just hate not being able to do much of anything. I know that several are meeting at Sam's in July... what dates? I had hoped to do that but think it will be too soon for me to do any traveling. Still, want to know dates and expect to see lots of pictures.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Might as well laugh.... so much better than crying ... When I took a chair yoga class during chemo, they included a laughing section where we did all kinds of physical things to get you laughing... I am a little introverted for that in public, but it is a proven fact that it helps.... even when you are just pretending to laugh... It eventually becomes a real laugh.... I'm all for a little laughter.... (From another Carol who used to be in IL)


Lets all laugh together!!!!! Zoe :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


Beautiful ladies, wonderful pictures, I'd be happy in that yarn shop for sure!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


So wonderful to hear from you again Jynx, have missed your posts!! Sounds like you are doing awesome, just don't over do things PLEASE!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It's ok my shoulder is not too bad though after the fall I had yesterday in the on the deck . A little sore and bruised but that's it. Jamie just shook her head at me.


Now Nana Caren, I took care of all the falls for the group for awhile.. you have to stay in good shape for this trip!!! Hot soaks and ice packs.. no more falls please!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The meet-up at Sam's is scheduled for the weekend of the 19th of July, Jynx. What a joy it would be to see you there. We can always dream, right?

Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We sure wish you could come but so understand. We are having the knit-a-palooza July 19-21. If you have skype on your computer (it is free) we will be set up with WiFi at Sams on the late afternoon of the 20th. If the restaurants for breakfast that same day and at the yarn shop that morning/afternoon, and the winery have WiFi I will also have my computer set up to skype. I will be capable of hosting conference or group calls. I'll be posting an abbreviated itinerary for everyone on the KTP so they can figure when too try to reach us. If you have skype just PM me how you are listed so I can add you and accept calls. You can reach me under gwensettle. Please let me know through a PM if you are going to try and skype me as if I don't know who you are I block your calls. Sam earlier got a call he answered from a Brazillian chick wanting to hook up with him. LOL



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Gwen.... I still have a long road but feel so much better...just hate not being able to do much of anything. I know that several are meeting at Sam's in July... what dates? I had hoped to do that but think it will be too soon for me to do any traveling. Still, want to know dates and expect to see lots of pictures.....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

To make the beaded socks, just take a pair of little girl anklets, and some crochet thread and a small hook, and beads with a hole in the middle. Attach the thread to the sock in the back by the heel( but at the top of the fold down part of the sock if that makes any sense) use a chain stitch, then chain about ten stitches and then use the hook to put the thread through the bead so it is attached to the thread then chain ten and connect it by a chain stitch back at the top, the chain ten do it again all around the sock. It is pretty simple and you can kind of make it up as you go.
Thanks for the positive words , I really appreciate them. We have been blessed with good health but not having a job is a big worry.
Hope all rest well, and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Gwen.... I still have a long road but feel so much better...just hate not being able to do much of anything. I know that several are meeting at Sam's in July... what dates? I had hoped to do that but think it will be too soon for me to do any traveling. Still, want to know dates and expect to see lots of pictures.....


We hope to meet on Skype during the knitapalooza so you should join us if you can't attend. I am going to try to join here in Canada and i think the girls from 'down under' are going to join too. (when we lived in New Zealand) they always called Pat and I the 'up overs' grin


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually got on the internet without too much ado in time for the postings above. A quick and complete recovery to you< Jynx. I am feeling a little better and trying hard to extend my endurance. It is much better with the walker. After I do housework off and on throughout the day, I wake up with a great deal more pain so I know I did too much( not really a lot though). Loved the convention and went to the Autry museum which chronicles southwest development and the Indian cultures, particularly the Mesa indians. (I wish I could think of the name). Their diet and customs are very interesting Maybe Hopi. They reconstructed the levels of their society and the daily life with many artifacts. A lovely mural which went around the entire complex and included many of the characters of the southwest that we are familian with. I love the opportunities such exhibits give us. This is a permanent exhibit with many thousands of artifacts that they rotate in and out of storage. I am working on a cowl of the traveling vine. Not finding it too difficult. Filling the gap until I find the right yarn for the shrug/sweater that I intend to make. I wish I were able to come to the gathering, but it is impossible as it is difficult for me to get through the grocery store and I can just picture what the security would be for me.
I am missing so much of the tp from the weekend forward.
Maybe sometime soon. I am still looking for Hobo's replacement. They are so very expensive now and I am trying to save for a new computer. This one is ok when it works. Love to all my friends here. Be careful those of you in the tornado alley. I would be so afraid. I have always heard of people worrying about the earthquakes here but they only last for a few seconds to a minute at most and they don't come real often. So long Marlark Marge.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them. 

Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you. 

Sounds like good salad recipes for the summer. Have to try them some time. Hope you get your computer back soon, Sam. I know what you mean about typing on a laptop. Did it yesterday and was so different than my tablet. 

Hope everyone who is suffering aches and pains start to get some relief. If you are in the path of the storms, please stay safe. 

Finally got two of my shawls blocked and pix done. NoW to decide if I am going to convert Traveling Vine into shrug. Also took out yhe ribbing in the purple shrug to do some changes. That is up in the air, too. Still haven't finished my socks, either.

Off to dry my hair and then to bed. Take care, everyone. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY. BIRTHDAY. BULLDOG !!!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm only on page 7 but cannot find the name of 
the supplement for allergies and migraines. DH could sure use it. What is the name and where will I find it?
Thanks


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sam. In the sweet potato salad recipe, is 'oaorika' a mis-spelling for paprika? I suspect so but there are ingredients in US cooking with which I'm unfamiliar, hence the request for clarification. I'd never thought of combining 'Irish' potatoes with sweet potatoes. Sounds delicious and rather novel. Thank you for these latest recipes. I'm such a fan!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Never mind, love! Sure we know you love us. I'm off to bed as it is now past midnight and I should be under the clover by now.


I don't know if it is by design or accident - under the clover sounds so cozy- but my mind wants it to say under the covers... You make me smile!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the pics of the girls out shopping and the garden is so pretty.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Turning in early, tonight. Rain has me feeling down, to dark for me, so hope tomorrow is a better day. Pray all feel better tomorrow then today, and that tomorrow brings joy happiness, and comfort, laced with love.


I bet that house is quiet after all of your visitors... Don't let it get. You down dear- smile and sing just because you can!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

wonderful job on all three of the projects! your tv is beautiful! quote=kehinkle]Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.

Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.

Sounds like good salad recipes for the summer. Have to try them some time. Hope you get your computer back soon, Sam. I know what you mean about typing on a laptop. Did it yesterday and was so different than my tablet.

Hope everyone who is suffering aches and pains start to get some relief. If you are in the path of the storms, please stay safe.

Finally got two of my shawls blocked and pix done. NoW to decide if I am going to convert Traveling Vine into shrug. Also took out yhe ribbing in the purple shrug to do some changes. That is up in the air, too. Still haven't finished my socks, either.

Off to dry my hair and then to bed. Take care, everyone. See you tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I really need to improve my iPad typing- I'm so use to touch typing and I have to two finger on the iPad.. It makes for some interesting posts. I got my yarn for the mystery kal... It is beautiful but so fine. I have never used such a light weight yarn before. And it's in a hank - do I have to wind it into a ball before I use it... Boy you would think I had only been knitting a short time...but it's really just that I am such a chicken to try new things- which is why this will be good for me.. Ok rambling means it's time for bed..


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just want to say that I'm happy that Dreamweaver is back. She was missed by a lot of people.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm only on page 7 but cannot find the name of
> the supplement for allergies and migraines. DH could sure use it. What is the name and where will I find it?
> Thanks


It is Feverfew I think if I remember rightly but then again I might be wrong lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I really need to improve my iPad typing- I'm so use to touch typing and I have to two finger on the iPad.. It makes for some interesting posts. I got my yarn for the mystery kal... It is beautiful but so fine. I have never used such a light weight yarn before. And it's in a hank - do I have to wind it into a ball before I use it... Boy you would think I had only been knitting a short time...but it's really just that I am such a chicken to try new things- which is why this will be good for me.. Ok rambling means it's time for bed..


I know what you mean, I use two fingers on the iPad too and it sure comes up with some wonderful words, I had not realised that it suggested words and if you uses the space bar it automatically would type the word it had suggested. I was too busy looking at the small keyboard to see that lol.

It is easier to have the hank wound into a ball, less tangles that way. Although I had bought some expensive Rowan yarn which was in hanks and you should have seen the tangles I got when trying to wind it. I eventually got a friend to help as I thought it was just me! Not a bit of it, my friend was amazed at how the hank was winding and the tangles that were in it. I emailed Rowan and told them quoting all the numbers on the label in case it was a problem batch but got quite a snippy answer that they had never had any complaints about their hanks of yarn! 
They said they would send me a magazine by way of an apology which they did and it was their latest one but it was in French !!!! I am a bit reluctant to try Rowan yarn again which is rather silly of me as it probably was just a one off and they do have some lovely yarns. I suppose if they sold them ready wound they would be more expensive to buy that way. Using the yarn winder does make a much better job than hand winding as you have to be careful not to wind too tight when doing it by hand as it can affect the tension in the yarn so I was told by Rowan.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning all! Or good afternoon .... I was dropping in to catch up with last weeks KTP but didn't contribute as rather busy, so apologies to everyone if you think Ihave ignored you.
My DD is home on study leave so we came back to Alderney last Wednesday. If anyone spotted a little yellow boat on the PuffinCam it might have been the one we were on! Weather here has been bright but very windy, with some good thunder storms yesterday. (Not as warm as ireland though) We are probably going back to Guernsey tomorrow, but I may stay on until next Wed. if I can.
Lovely to hear from Dreamweaver again, do take it easy. And sorry your DH is still job hunting Spider. It's natural to feel a bit down, but hope you can stay positive. Gwenie, your lovely grandchildren all look so happy and bright. NanaCaren, you will soon be off on your wonderful trip - Purplefi 's photos show what you might have in store! Lurker, I think of you getting prepared for your trip too, and hope it will resolve many issues AND be enjoyable. Your design for the capelet is perfect as are the colours. So clever.
Sam, glad you have managed to keep in contact; you were missed! We are all on tenterhooks awaiting news of your new grandsons arrival. I imagine Heidi is too..... 
Thanks for the photos everyone. I love to see what you are talking about rather than just imagine it. And more masterpieces from Designer, thanks.
A big group hug to include everyone who would like or needs it, and I will try to drop in more this week. Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning all! Or good afternoon .... I was dropping in to catch up with last weeks KTP but didn't contribute as rather busy, so apologies to everyone if you think Ihave ignored you.
> My DD is home on study leave so we came back to Alderney last Wednesday. If anyone spotted a little yellow boat on the PuffinCam it might have been the one we were on! Weather here has been bright but very windy, with some good thunder storms yesterday. (Not as warm as ireland though) We are probably going back to Guernsey tomorrow, but I may stay on until next Wed. if I can.
> Lovely to hear from Dreamweaver again, do take it easy. And sorry your DH is still job hunting Spider. It's natural to feel a bit down, but hope you can stay positive. Gwenie, your lovely grandchildren all look so happy and bright. NanaCaren, you will soon be off on your wonderful trip - Purplefi 's photos show what you might have in store! Lurker, I think of you getting prepared for your trip too, and hope it will resolve many issues AND be enjoyable. Your design for the capelet is perfect as are the colours. So clever.
> Sam, glad you have managed to keep in contact; you were missed! We are all on tenterhooks awaiting news of your new grandsons arrival. I imagine Heidi is too.....
> ...


I think you are right! it is more of a capelet than a cowl! - Being on the shoulders rather than the neck. I have been asked to write out the pattern for it- but won't be doing this until I get back from Sydney. I really don't want to try and tackle it right now! there has been over 5800 views now- most popular topic I have posted!
It has been so good to hear from Jynx again!
I keep going back to the Puffin Webcam and seeing only seagulls. I hope they don't have a taste for Pufflings!
Lovely to hear from you too, TNS!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I am done cleaning the house and the last of the laundry is in the dryer - hooray!!!!!! My things to pack for the trip are all in the middle of the bed right now but I thought I deserved a little rest  I seem to have managed to pinch something at the base of my neck toward the shoulder...about 5 fingers away from where the neck/shoulder connect - ouch! I always manage to do something to myself...not as bad as Marianne this time
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


Sounds like a great time was had.  Nice photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D I promise I will behave while I am there so they let me come back again. I want to go again in November.


Have a fantastic time. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> Yay, welcome back. Take it easy... the worst is behind you now.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers for Paul's mum.

I do read everyday to see what you are all up and wish I could join you all when you meet up at Sam's.

I send healing thoughts to all who need it and hugs to everybody. You really are a great group of loving, caring and listening ladies.

((((HUGS to ALL))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello from a very sunny Scotland - and I don't get the chance to write that often!! It's been beautiful weather all week and is supposed to last over the weekend....note the 'supposed', over here we never quite trust the weather or the forecasts! I've got the 'college girls' coming today so my face will be sore from laughing by tomorrow!
Sam - Great recipes as usual, must try thr sweet potato one. Glad to hear Ayden and Avery are still enjoying their baseball. It's great when kids love their sports, my two were into football and rugby respectively, in a big way.
Gottastch - Hope that pain in your back shifts soon and that you have a lovely trip.
Nanacaren - Wishing you a great trip too! Elisha's garden looks lovely.
PurpleFi - Glad you enjoyed your trip with the other KPers.
Dreamweaver - So nice to have you back! Let the housecleaner get on with it and don't worry about the housework, as my gran used to say, "It'll all be the same in 100 years!"
Spider - Hope your mood lifts soon and still hoping for good news for your husband on the job front.
Kehinkle - Kathy your work is beautiful! (as is your GD)
Silverowl - Keeping Paul's mum in my thoughts. Not an easy time for any of you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Which one are you? Are you trying to stay "hidden"?
> Carol (IL)


I am the one wearing purple flowery jeans, a purple suntop but they are all covered by a white top. But you can see my purple scarf. I am on the left with the red hair, next to me is GrandmaSusan and on the right is LondonGirl who I ran the surprise jacket workshop with.

We are in an old fashioned market hall that was almost full of wool.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have a new knitting group starting here on Monday so I have to get some things sorted out over the week end. There will be about 14 members.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


What beautiful knitting. I just love them all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is a photo looking across Whitby Harbour to the steps where the black dog jumped ashore and ran up the 149 steps to the Abbey on the top of the hill (top right) in Bram Stokes Dracula.

And where they serve the best fish and chips ever.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Wishing you all a peaceful week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all who need them. Catch you later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren you can adopt me and take me too. (pleading and begging)


That would be fun.
The grandsons keep asking when I'm taking them. Each one had a good reason as to why they should get to go first. I think Aidan and Nichols have the best answer. It is so they can go to the track, meet the guys and race bikes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Will do, Sam!


Look at that precious wee one in the kilt. Can't even find the words to say how cute that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the great recipes Sam.
and
Thanks for the cheese recipe Gottasch!!
Have saved them all.

5mmdpns...Didn't know sweet potatoes were FM friendly but I do love them, so that is good to know.

Sam...You seem like such a loving grandfather. I know your new grandson will love you so. Can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Now Nana Caren, I took care of all the falls for the group for awhile.. you have to stay in good shape for this trip!!! Hot soaks and ice packs.. no more falls please!!!!!!!


I am being much more careful. I have promised not to go running in the rain in my flip flops at least until I am back home. I was trying keep my lap top dry, after just getting it repaired. I was more worried about it and my phone. Which I had just replaced, the reason for being out in the rain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


What a lovely model for an equally lovely shrug. I think the traveling vine would make a very nice shrug, what a good idea. The shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've done beautiful work Kathy. Love all of them. The shrug seems to fit your GD very nicely too. 


kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't read on but it was FeverFew if no one has responded.



Pontuf said:


> I'm only on page 7 but cannot find the name of
> the supplement for allergies and migraines. DH could sure use it. What is the name and where will I find it?
> Thanks


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow. what a beautiful garden area! :thumbup:


Thank you, all the credit goes to my oldest daughter. Mixed in with all the flowers are her herbs that she harvests and dries for winter use. Some place in there she has ginger growing.

Have a fantastic time.

Thank you. I am hoping for good weather while there.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello to everyone. I haven't been on here for a while so I must check in. It has been such a busy time for me. We are in the Berkshires in MA now. Made it up here last week. It was terribly warm then. Now it is a chilly 53 degrees and wet. Finished up a chemo hat (with lamb's tails) for my niece and a pair of yoga socks for my mom (purple) her favorite color. I am making a hat for my DH. Trimmed the brim about two inches now it won't be floppy as the first one I made. Looks more manly. 
We plan on making a short trip up to Vermont in our new Volt. My husband was an engineer and he says it is an Engineers Dream car. It has all the bells and whistles in it. He sits in it all the time trying to figure out everything and where all the buttons are. It is truly amazing. We haven't had a car in over 10 years. They have all been SUV's or trucks. So this has been a nice change. Time to load up the needles for our little trip. I am going to make a felted cloche hat and fingerless mittens (not felted). This is a great traveling project. 
Hope everyone has a great week end. Thanks for the recipes Sam. Hope your grandchild comes soon. June 23 will be the Supermoon. Get well everyone. Stay healthy and warm wherever you are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to chuckle Caren. My doctor just advised me to wear open toed shoes because he says I have hammer toes. (Doesn't that sound attractive LOL) Anyway I said oh great that means flipflops are fine. His advise then was...just be careful so many folks fall wearing flipflops. Of course I'm not laughing because you fell just that you did exactly what he said I would do. And just as was said to Marianne, you've now had your quota of falls so NO MORE.

Yes, I'm amazingly up early today and yes I did go to bed. LOL I've made a purchase off of Craig's List for some crafting supplies and have to pick it up this morning before the seller heads to work today. It is about a 30-40 minute drive to the town it stuff is in and he has to leave for work no later than 9 so I told him I'd be there by 8:30. Who wants to bet Gwen takes a nap this afternoon? ROFL.



NanaCaren said:


> I am being much more careful. I have promised not to go running in the rain in my flip flops at least until I am back home. I was trying keep my lap top dry, after just getting it repaired. I was more worried about it and my phone. Which I had just replaced, the reason for being out in the rain.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, that chicken and trawberry salad sounds wonderful!! Thanks again for hosting the tea party and may that baby make his appearance soon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's ok my shoulder is not too bad though after the fall I had yesterday in the on the deck . A little sore and bruised but that's it. Jamie just shook her head at me.


Well, since Jamie is going on the trip with you, she should be more sympathetic....and be sure you're still able to travel! But hope it's feeling much better today!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to chuckle Caren. My doctor just advised me to wear open toed shoes because he says I have hammer toes. (Doesn't that sound attractive LOL) Anyway I said oh great that means flipflops are fine. His advise then was...just be careful so many folks fall wearing flipflops. Of course I'm not laughing because you fell just that you did exactly what he said I would do. And just as was said to Marianne, you've now had your quota of falls so NO MORE.
> 
> Yes, I'm amazingly up early today and yes I did go to bed. LOL I've made a purchase off of Craig's List for some crafting supplies and have to pick it up this morning before the seller heads to work today. It is about a 30-40 minute drive to the town it stuff is in and he has to leave for work no later than 9 so I told him I'd be there by 8:30. Who wants to bet Gwen takes a nap this afternoon? ROFL.


My mum has hammer toes, she said they are painful. I can't imagine not wearing flip flops they have part of my summer wardrobe since I was little. It I need to wear shoes in the summer it is usually sandals of some type. 
I was laughing at myself after it happened, I had just told Jamie to be careful not to fall. 
I am napping later today, had a houseful of boys last night. My baby turns 15 today. Houseful of teens from about 3 pm, straight off the school bus. Girls all went home around 7ish. Video games and air soft gum wars until 4ish this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, since Jamie is going on the trip with you, she should be more sympathetic....and be sure you're still able to travel! But hope it's feeling much better today!
> JuneK


She shook her head cause I had told her to be careful and not fall cause I'd leave her home if she got hurt. 
Still feeling it but not enough to stay home. Today is we finish packing the bags. Then I'll take the unnecessary things out of Jamie's bags. :lol: Trying to get her to travel lighter than normal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Michael's cake. The whole group of them loved it. Red velvet cake with a claw mark and blood drops. Something to do with a video game. All of them girls included are gamers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers for Paul's mum.
> 
> I do read everyday to see what you are all up and wish I could join you all when you meet up at Sam's.
> 
> ...


So glad you had time to come online.
My prayers are with you and Paul and the family...such a heartbreaking time.
God bless.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Michael's cake. The whole group of them loved it. Red velvet cake with a claw mark and blood drops. Something to do with a video game. All of them girls included are gamers.


Fantastic cake...I'm not familiar with any of the games. Have no interest in them. When I have spare time, I'm knitting or crocheting, not playing computer games! But I do understand it's a favorite pastime for most young people!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Fantastic cake...I'm not familiar with any of the games. Have no interest in them. When I have spare time, I'm knitting or crocheting, not playing computer games! But I do understand it's a favorite pastime for most young people!
> JuneK


I had to ask whet it was. I don't play the games either, I do know a few of them, Have to keep up with what the teens are doing. The party was nice they swam about an hour, ate food, sat in the hot tub, played video games and repeat. Teens were changing from their swim suits as their parents arrived. Very good bunch for being coed. They (about 20) meet at the local park a couple times a week and play Frisbee. I didn't know kids still played that these days.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lets all laugh together!!!!! Zoe :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL! You are right, I'm laughing, and can't stop. Thanks my first laugh for the day, hope that is the beginning of a good day :lol:


*chuckling with glee* I was so grabbed by that song the first time I heard it many years ago and saw George Younce do this. He was amongst a group of youngsters and they were having a ball with this one. None of those little tykes could stop laughing and dancing around.

How is your day going so far? I got my coffee, the sun is shining, the garbage is picked up (the bears did not get this bag of waste!), the front lawn is cut, I have the songs all practiced up for mass, just got to go jump in the shower! I am going over to my Mom's this afternoon so she can finish planting her potatoes while I sit with Dad.

*sighes* Life is good! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, love them all, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I bet that house is quiet after all of your visitors... Don't let it get. You down dear- smile and sing just because you can!


Got you!!!! And you are right, :lol:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's versions of them being worn. I did wear the green one (who remembers the name?) to the awards ceremony for my DGD.

Thank you for all the positive comments on the shawls. I have never blocked before and had to block the green one folded in half as it was bigger than my board. So glad I bought the wire kit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers for Paul's mum.
> 
> I do read everyday to see what you are all up and wish I could join you all when you meet up at Sam's.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I overlooked responding to the post about Paul's mum, I was concerned to read about the situation. Hope all is as well as can be!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here is a photo looking across Whitby Harbour to the steps where the black dog jumped ashore and ran up the 149 steps to the Abbey on the top of the hill (top right) in Bram Stokes Dracula.
> 
> And where they serve the best fish and chips ever.


Having big fun, so nice to see the pictures beautiful ladies.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Dolly!

Pontuf



dollyclaire said:


> It is Feverfew I think if I remember rightly but then again I might be wrong lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Glad you are home and slowly getting restrictions lifted and able to do more. It always feels soo much better to be in your own home with your own things. The time between now and November will fly by. I have my last treatment in November so its going to be a great month this year, we will have lots to be thankful fir at Thanksgiving! Let the cleaning lady do the rest if the house and you handle the studio just dont overdo it! It will be fun to be in your studio again Im sure.

{{{{Hugs}}}} back to you Jynx! Keep your spirits up we are here if you need us, so happy to have you have here


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Have a great trip Nana! Take and post lots of pictures.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Michael's cake. The whole group of them loved it. Red velvet cake with a claw mark and blood drops. Something to do with a video game. All of them girls included are gamers.


Nice cake,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's versions of them being worn. I did wear the green one (who remembers the name?) to the awards ceremony for my DGD.
> 
> Thank you for all the positive comments on the shawls. I have never blocked before and had to block the green one folded in half as it was bigger than my board. So glad I bought the wire kit.


Your work is most impressive, Kathy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


Beautiful works Kathy!!! Pretty girl there also, :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Karhy,these are beautiful, Beautiful work!

Pontuf

quote=kehinkle]Here's versions of them being worn. I did wear the green one (who remembers the name?) to the awards ceremony for my DGD.

Thank you for all the positive comments on the shawls. I have never blocked before and had to block the green one folded in half as it was bigger than my board. So glad I bought the wire kit.[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckling with glee* I was so grabbed by that song the first time I heard it many years ago and saw George Younce do this. He was amongst a group of youngsters and they were having a ball with this one. None of those little tykes could stop laughing and dancing around.
> 
> How is your day going so far? I got my coffee, the sun is shining, the garbage is picked up (the bears did not get this bag of waste!), the front lawn is cut, I have the songs all practiced up for mass, just got to go jump in the shower! I am going over to my Mom's this afternoon so she can finish planting her potatoes while I sit with Dad.
> 
> *sighes* Life is good! Zoe


So far so good, have my coffee in hand, sunny and nice today after the rain. Will be going shopping later, hope to fine something nice for myself. " what I don't know"  yarn is always nice :roll: hope you are feeling good have fun with the planting.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I really need to improve my iPad typing- I'm so use to touch typing and I have to two finger on the iPad.. It makes for some interesting posts. I got my yarn for the mystery kal... It is beautiful but so fine. I have never used such a light weight yarn before. And it's in a hank - do I have to wind it into a ball before I use it... Boy you would think I had only been knitting a short time...but it's really just that I am such a chicken to try new things- which is why this will be good for me.. Ok rambling means it's time for bed..


I hope to get mine today or Monday.. and yep, it will have to be wound into a ball, I tried once to knit from a hank.. let's just say major yarn barf!!!!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :roll: :lol: I do love to try new things, have done other mystery KAL's but always got to choose my yarn, so hope it is a color that I like. I know Gwen and I are also doing this, I think there may be others on the party also, it will be fun to have each other to turn to for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I thank you all for your kind wishes and prayers for Paul's mum.
> 
> I do read everyday to see what you are all up and wish I could join you all when you meet up at Sam's.
> 
> ...


{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for you and Paul}}}}}}}}}}}} Have you right here in my circle dear one!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here is a photo looking across Whitby Harbour to the steps where the black dog jumped ashore and ran up the 149 steps to the Abbey on the top of the hill (top right) in Bram Stokes Dracula.
> 
> And where they serve the best fish and chips ever.


Beautiful area for sure.. Oh how I long to travel and see the sites posted by so many of our friends here! Also to have some of those fish and chips.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I sure have a lot to catch up on, 7 pages here and about 10 pages on last week. I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far, anyone traveling is safe and enjoying. Woke up to rain, rain, glorious rain, well, only because we need it so bad, if we were unindated, I wouldn't be thrilled at all. My lawn is starting to look pretty good, the seed is really working and we have pretty, dark green shoots a couple inches long all over the place. 
Well, I need coffee, came to see you all before making a cup, so now I really need one. See you all in a bit. 
Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Might as well laugh.... so much better than crying ... When I took a chair yoga class during chemo, they included a laughing section where we did all kinds of physical things to get you laughing... I am a little introverted for that in public, but it is a proven fact that it helps.... even when you are just pretending to laugh... It eventually becomes a real laugh.... I'm all for a little laughter.... (From another Carol who used to be in IL)


My mom got DGS for his bday a "stuffed barrel " with a monkey in it that pops up and says peekaboo and then starts laughing, it lasts for minute or so quick peeks, different voices and the laugh sounds almost exactly like DGS, keeps us adults laughing for sure.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am being much more careful. I have promised not to go running in the rain in my flip flops at least until I am back home. I was trying keep my lap top dry, after just getting it repaired. I was more worried about it and my phone. Which I had just replaced, the reason for being out in the rain.


I have to laugh, last night something fell when all was quiet, I jumped and when I did I knocked over a full glass of juice. I went into a panic, my phone, my knitting, all in danger of cherry/pomegranate juice :shock: I never place my phone directly on my desk, always up on a "safe" shelf, but answered a quick call and didn't think.. thank goodness it only had a drop on the back.. a note pad got soaked but everything else was okay.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Peggy Groves said:


> Hello to everyone. I haven't been on here for a while so I must check in. It has been such a busy time for me. We are in the Berkshires in MA now. Made it up here last week. It was terribly warm then. Now it is a chilly 53 degrees and wet. Finished up a chemo hat (with lamb's tails) for my niece and a pair of yoga socks for my mom (purple) her favorite color. I am making a hat for my DH. Trimmed the brim about two inches now it won't be floppy as the first one I made. Looks more manly.
> We plan on making a short trip up to Vermont in our new Volt. My husband was an engineer and he says it is an Engineers Dream car. It has all the bells and whistles in it. He sits in it all the time trying to figure out everything and where all the buttons are. It is truly amazing. We haven't had a car in over 10 years. They have all been SUV's or trucks. So this has been a nice change. Time to load up the needles for our little trip. I am going to make a felted cloche hat and fingerless mittens (not felted). This is a great traveling project.
> Hope everyone has a great week end. Thanks for the recipes Sam. Hope your grandchild comes soon. June 23 will be the Supermoon. Get well everyone. Stay healthy and warm wherever you are.


Great to hear from you Peggy!!! I've heard that the Volt is an awesome car, glad to know someone that owns one and it lives up to it's reputation! 
Projects sound fun.. be safe and have a blast!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to chuckle Caren. My doctor just advised me to wear open toed shoes because he says I have hammer toes. (Doesn't that sound attractive LOL) Anyway I said oh great that means flipflops are fine. His advise then was...just be careful so many folks fall wearing flipflops. Of course I'm not laughing because you fell just that you did exactly what he said I would do. And just as was said to Marianne, you've now had your quota of falls so NO MORE.
> 
> Yes, I'm amazingly up early today and yes I did go to bed. LOL I've made a purchase off of Craig's List for some crafting supplies and have to pick it up this morning before the seller heads to work today. It is about a 30-40 minute drive to the town it stuff is in and he has to leave for work no later than 9 so I told him I'd be there by 8:30. Who wants to bet Gwen takes a nap this afternoon? ROFL.


I'd take that bet.. ROFL... hope it all went well for you!! Sky is beautiful this morning.. all blue with just a few white puffs now and then.. hope yours is the same!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Kathy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm only on page 7 but cannot find the name of
> the supplement for allergies and migraines. DH could sure use it. What is the name and where will I find it?
> Thanks


Feverfew, Pontuf. Are you warm enough? Giggles. Give Pontuf ears rubs for me!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I really need to improve my iPad typing- I'm so use to touch typing and I have to two finger on the iPad.. It makes for some interesting posts. I got my yarn for the mystery kal... It is beautiful but so fine. I have never used such a light weight yarn before. And it's in a hank - do I have to wind it into a ball before I use it... Boy you would think I had only been knitting a short time...but it's really just that I am such a chicken to try new things- which is why this will be good for me.. Ok rambling means it's time for bed..


Hi AZ! I would wind it into a ball the one time I tried to knit from the hank I ended up with a huge messy knot that took hours to undo! ( It was cashmere silk blend so had to undo it) I have used the back of our computer chair as the holder while I wound it, worked well as the chair spins as you wind. I believe someone here posted the idea.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's versions of them being worn. I did wear the green one (who remembers the name?) to the awards ceremony for my DGD.
> 
> Thank you for all the positive comments on the shawls. I have never blocked before and had to block the green one folded in half as it was bigger than my board. So glad I bought the wire kit.


Beautiful, beautiful work! I am so impressed!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My mum has hammer toes, she said they are painful. I can't imagine not wearing flip flops they have part of my summer wardrobe since I was little. It I need to wear shoes in the summer it is usually sandals of some type.
> I was laughing at myself after it happened, I had just told Jamie to be careful not to fall.
> I am napping later today, had a houseful of boys last night. My baby turns 15 today. Houseful of teens from about 3 pm, straight off the school bus. Girls all went home around 7ish. Video games and air soft gum wars until 4ish this morning.


Oh I remember those days.. no girls but the boys and their antics all hours of the night. We didn't have large bedrooms so the boys would bring their computers (did I mention that both DS's are total Geeks??? :roll: ) this is before lap tops and tablets of course, monitors and towers lined the living room, they sat on the couches and chairs and they left a path to the front door, LOL. They would be outside using the telescope or sitting in the lawn swing and hammocks, many a morning I'd find one or two sleeping out there :thumbup: I truly miss those days.. or maybe just my home in CO. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I had to ask whet it was. I don't play the games either, I do know a few of them, Have to keep up with what the teens are doing. The party was nice they swam about an hour, ate food, sat in the hot tub, played video games and repeat. Teens were changing from their swim suits as their parents arrived. Very good bunch for being coed. They (about 20) meet at the local park a couple times a week and play Frisbee. I didn't know kids still played that these days.


There is a game of disc golf that is very popular now, frisbee's are a huge thing even around here.. but at the colleges they are everywhere.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm only on page 7 but cannot find the name of
> the supplement for allergies and migraines. DH could sure use it. What is the name and where will I find it?
> Thanks


I think you might find out from Rookie Retiree -- I am quite sure she was the one that was talking about it. Shirley


----------



## reek1845 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the welcome - my first visit to the party! We are having another cloudy, rainy day in Maryland...should not complain as we were in need of rain. Thanks again.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers always help. So happy to hear that you are improving each day.



Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I had to ask whet it was. I don't play the games either, I do know a few of them, Have to keep up with what the teens are doing. The party was nice they swam about an hour, ate food, sat in the hot tub, played video games and repeat. Teens were changing from their swim suits as their parents arrived. Very good bunch for being coed. They (about 20) meet at the local park a couple times a week and play Frisbee. I didn't know kids still played that these days.


Frisbee golf has been put in one of our parks here. Not sure how its played just saw the article in the paper. My oldest (28) is a big gamer. Cant figure out how he will find a girl always on the computer but it could happen I guess. Lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have to laugh, last night something fell when all was quiet, I jumped and when I did I knocked over a full glass of juice. I went into a panic, my phone, my knitting, all in danger of cherry/pomegranate juice :shock: I never place my phone directly on my desk, always up on a "safe" shelf, but answered a quick call and didn't think.. thank goodness it only had a drop on the back.. a note pad got soaked but everything else was okay.


Dont you love that cherry pomegranate juice?! Yummy


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems like it's raining in all parts of the world...here in Montreal - Grand Prix weekend - it has been raining for almost a full week then sunshine then continuous rain. Nevertheless, the weatherman promises a gray day, little rain for Grand Prix day. Your recipe sounds perfect to make for tomorrow. Tonite there is a boxing game on, tomorrow the Grand Prix and later at night the Rolling Stones (or Rolling Bones?)are in concert. Summer hasn't officially started but it sounds like a few months of lots of activities...after that is the Jazz Festival, Just for Laughs festival and the list goes on and on.Now that I am retired, and not too busy to attend these activities, we've moved away from the city to more country resulting in too much traffic! always an excuse for dear hubby! sigh! Will watch on the tube and enjoy your recipe! TFS


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Having morning coffee - checked in and already eleven pages behind. We have had rain since Thursday and it is to continue on and off through Tuesday. I swear one can hear the grass grow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We are having a beautiful warm sunny day here in Devon, makes life much more cheerful. Sorry to all those having horrible weather. More packing and sorting for me, but am going to take my breaks outside today. That way I have the best of both worlds. All have as good a day as possible.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckling with glee* I was so grabbed by that song the first time I heard it many years ago and saw George Younce do this. He was amongst a group of youngsters and they were having a ball with this one. None of those little tykes could stop laughing and dancing around.
> 
> How is your day going so far? I got my coffee, the sun is shining, the garbage is picked up (the bears did not get this bag of waste!), the front lawn is cut, I have the songs all practiced up for mass, just got to go jump in the shower! I am going over to my Mom's this afternoon so she can finish planting her potatoes while I sit with Dad.
> 
> *sighes* Life is good! Zoe


Sounds like a wonderful day for you!! We have sunshine with a few white puffy clouds dotting here and there. Hopefully the lawn will dry enough that I can get out on the lawn tractor and cut down before it turns to hay once again :roll: C said she will take my usual turn at the weed trimmer, the area around the roadway is getting very high from the rains and our mowers cannot take that angle. Poor planning on the builders part!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all. Sun is shining in Minnesota and so glad it is. We have had gray days for a whole week. Hard to believe it is summer. But the grass is growing. And I think I broke the lawn mower yesterday.
Drinking coffee and trying to get started. 
The cake sounded good and looked cool for the boys. Love seeing everyone's work.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yay!!! Glad you are home and slowly getting restrictions lifted and able to do more. It always feels soo much better to be in your own home with your own things. The time between now and November will fly by. I have my last treatment in November so its going to be a great month this year, we will have lots to be thankful fir at Thanksgiving! Let the cleaning lady do the rest if the house and you handle the studio just dont overdo it! It will be fun to be in your studio again Im sure.
> 
> {{{{Hugs}}}} back to you Jynx! Keep your spirits up we are here if you need us, so happy to have you have here


This WILL be a truly blessed Thanksgiving this year!! Not going to get emotional this morning, but will just say that I am truly blessed to have so many wonderful dear friends in my life now, so happy that I found this forum and this wonderful Tea Party family :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Frisbee golf has been put in one of our parks here. Not sure how its played just saw the article in the paper. My oldest (28) is a big gamer. Cant figure out how he will find a girl always on the computer but it could happen I guess. Lol


Pup lover, I know that feeling, my younger DS is social to a point but prefers to be at his computer most of the time. His housemates do their best to get him out and about though. He is still heartbroken from his last "serious" g/f, she recently got married, until then he still had hopes of getting back together.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Dont you love that cherry pomegranate juice?! Yummy


I keep a bottle in the fridge at all times, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We are having a beautiful warm sunny day here in Devon, makes life much more cheerful. Sorry to all those having horrible weather. More packing and sorting for me, but am going to take my breaks outside today. That way I have the best of both worlds. All have as good a day as possible.


Britain deserves a bit of sun! It is middle of the night here- I have been working/fudging Poledra/Kaye's Aran Shrug- too mingy to do a test swatch- partly because the only yarn I had available in enough quantity is a double knit and it is supposed to be a chunky.
I should really be working on the two commissions I have, (this one is for me) but I love Aran work- have not done any for a couple of years- but it is my light relief, from the eyelash, which really tests my eyes- you just cannot see mistakes until it is too late. The lady in the shop suggested cobbling together the hole that has developed! Might have some of my caffeine free brew, and head back to bed. All you guys are on Saturday, but it is early Sunday morning here, which I do try to make my 'day of rest'. Now it is only me in the house I allow myself to knit on things I am gifting! Fale would not let me knit at all! ( or at least the bad vibes were not worth it- you learn these things in a cross-cultural marriage- or it simply does not last- we have been together rising 21 years- because even though circumstances seem to be working out to us living in different countries- we are NOT estranged). The visit which is now going to be next week, will be very interesting, and I am so grateful to my friends who have made it possible! 
I am fighting off a head cold, but can't see the doctor till Thursday- by which time it will be fairly obvious either I will have conquered it with vitamin C, or I will need something extra!
Positive thoughts to all who are confronting their various challenges, not least Dreamweaver, whom it has been lovely to 'see' again at the Tea Party. Zoe, Spider, Betulove, Marianne, Bulldog (Betty), Angora's Ben, Marianne's Ben, Pammie, Strawberry4U, are those who come to mind- so many to remember in prayer! God Bless! and hugs! I must get some rest! Dear little Ringo is at my feet- when I move- he follows- he and I are learning to avoid tripping up.
BTW I had a lovely visit with my friend yesterday (Saturday) - and her large Alsatian 'Rocko' who is a real 'fierce' softie- a very good guard dog- rescued from unfortunate circumstances. Good night, Happy day to all!
p.s., only 9 more views and my topic for the Accidental Star Cowl/capelet will have reached 6000! wow!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Have a great trip Nana! Take and post lots of pictures.


Thanks. I will be reading most nights even if I don't comment. will do my bet to post pictures.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had to ask whet it was. I don't play the games either, I do know a few of them, Have to keep up with what the teens are doing. The party was nice they swam about an hour, ate food, sat in the hot tub, played video games and repeat. Teens were changing from their swim suits as their parents arrived. Very good bunch for being coed. They (about 20) meet at the local park a couple times a week and play Frisbee. I didn't know kids still played that these days.


Isn't it great that the teens are also interested in playing Frisbee instead of only sitting and playing on the computer??! Sounds like it was a great party. I'm sure if I had teens around I'd know the names of some of the games, too!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Nice cake,


Thanks, I will pass that on to Elishia.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have to laugh, last night something fell when all was quiet, I jumped and when I did I knocked over a full glass of juice. I went into a panic, my phone, my knitting, all in danger of cherry/pomegranate juice :shock: I never place my phone directly on my desk, always up on a "safe" shelf, but answered a quick call and didn't think.. thank goodness it only had a drop on the back.. a note pad got soaked but everything else was okay.


WOW! It could have been much worse!! And that cherry/pomegranate juice would have stained everything a beautiful red,I'm sure!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I remember those days.. no girls but the boys and their antics all hours of the night. We didn't have large bedrooms so the boys would bring their computers (did I mention that both DS's are total Geeks??? :roll: ) this is before lap tops and tablets of course, monitors and towers lined the living room, they sat on the couches and chairs and they left a path to the front door, LOL. They would be outside using the telescope or sitting in the lawn swing and hammocks, many a morning I'd find one or two sleeping out there :thumbup: I truly miss those days.. or maybe just my home in CO. :thumbup:


I don't mind them having girls at the party but they MUST ALL be gone at a reasonable hour. I remember the days of multiple towers and monitors. My sister had a counter top set up in their den along one wall. She had 4 computers set up with room for 4 more. THen there was a desk in the middle of the room for the over flow. I find most of them asleep in the back room (30x30) the movie happily playing over and over and over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Frisbee golf has been put in one of our parks here. Not sure how its played just saw the article in the paper. My oldest (28) is a big gamer. Cant figure out how he will find a girl always on the computer but it could happen I guess. Lol


My oldest son met his wife playing WOW. THey had known each other through the game for 4 years and decided to meet. I got a new daughter and two of my grand daughters. 
My nephew met his wife gaming online. Michael's not girlfriend also plays online games,that is how they met. They go tot he same school but didn't realize it at first. I met her last night finally after hearing about this girl that games. She is also very athletic.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> Seems like it's raining in all parts of the world...here in Montreal - Grand Prix weekend - it has been raining for almost a full week then sunshine then continuous rain. Nevertheless, the weatherman promises a gray day, little rain for Grand Prix day. Your recipe sounds perfect to make for tomorrow. Tonite there is a boxing game on, tomorrow the Grand Prix and later at night the Rolling Stones (or Rolling Bones?)are in concert. Summer hasn't officially started but it sounds like a few months of lots of activities...after that is the Jazz Festival, Just for Laughs festival and the list goes on and on.Now that I am retired, and not too busy to attend these activities, we've moved away from the city to more country resulting in too much traffic! always an excuse for dear hubby! sigh! Will watch on the tube and enjoy your recipe! TFS


Wish I was in Montreal this week end. Had plans to go but changed my mind and am gong to London instead. 
I too am watching on tv instead.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't mind them having girls at the party but they MUST ALL be gone at a reasonable hour. I remember the days of multiple towers and monitors. My sister had a counter top set up in their den along one wall. She had 4 computers set up with room for 4 more. THen there was a desk in the middle of the room for the over flow. I find most of them asleep in the back room (30x30) the movie happily playing over and over and over.


I would have loved the desk area for sure!! But they all had such fun I didn't mind the full room! In the mornings they would all be sleeping right near their keyboards, LOL.. I had a picture or two but lost them when my older pc crashed. They did have one girl that came to the overnights, she would stay till around midnight, I'd walk her home of course several of the boys would tag along. She was into the computer games as they were, at that time I don't think they were interested in her as a "girl" just another gamer, :lol:  :thumbup: She was older and is now doing her residency with a hospital in the Houston area, not sure what field she has chosen but I'm sure she is going to be (or is?) a fantastic doctor!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest son met his wife playing WOW. THey had known each other through the game for 4 years and decided to meet. I got a new daughter and two of my grand daughters.
> My nephew met his wife gaming online. Michael's not girlfriend also plays online games,that is how they met. They go tot he same school but didn't realize it at first. I met her last night finally after hearing about this girl that games. She is also very athletic.


LOL.. Ben met his wife through WOW, small world!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. Ben met his wife through WOW, small world!


It's a crazy world for sure. But I have met some of my best friends online some I am lucky enough to have met in person. THen there others that I haven't met in person but feel just as close to them.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Britain deserves a bit of sun! It is middle of the night here- I have been working/fudging Poledra/Kaye's Aran Shrug- too mingy to do a test swatch- partly because the only yarn I had available in enough quantity is a double knit and it is supposed to be a chunky.
> I should really be working on the two commissions I have, (this one is for me) but I love Aran work- have not done any for a couple of years- but it is my light relief, from the eyelash, which really tests my eyes- you just cannot see mistakes until it is too late. The lady in the shop suggested cobbling together the hole that has developed! Might have some of my caffeine free brew, and head back to bed. All you guys are on Saturday, but it is early Sunday morning here, which I do try to make my 'day of rest'. Now it is only me in the house I allow myself to knit on things I am gifting! Fale would not let me knit at all! ( or at least the bad vibes were not worth it- you learn these things in a cross-cultural marriage- or it simply does not last- we have been together rising 21 years- because even though circumstances seem to be working out to us living in different countries- we are NOT estranged). The visit which is now going to be next week, will be very interesting, and I am so grateful to my friends who have made it possible!
> I am fighting off a head cold, but can't see the doctor till Thursday- by which time it will be fairly obvious either I will have conquered it with vitamin C, or I will need something extra!
> Positive thoughts to all who are confronting their various challenges, not least Dreamweaver, whom it has been lovely to 'see' again at the Tea Party. Zoe, Spider, Betulove, Marianne, Bulldog (Betty), Angora's Ben, Marianne's Ben, Pammie, Strawberry4U, are those who come to mind- so many to remember in prayer! God Bless! and hugs! I must get some rest! Dear little Ringo is at my feet- when I move- he follows- he and I are learning to avoid tripping up.
> ...


Can you believe the trip is next week? I am sure you can and I do hope and pray all goes well for you. You are such a kind person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all - DH let me sleep in until after 9:00 a.m. I can't remember when that last happened!! Feet are still a little sore from all the walking yesterday - I'm used to walking around barefoot or flip flops so wearing shoes was a major change

It's a beautiful day here - will spend most of it outdoors - it's about 70 degrees so should be a good garden day. We'll have DGD here - she has strept throat and just got some medication - she'll be in bed most of the day I'm sure. Sure hope he doesn't catch it also.

Beautiful work - gardens, cakes, capelets, shrugs, shawls, etc. Looks like a fun time, PurpleFi---thanks for sharing the pictures. I want to put that place on my "someday list". Prayers and Good Wishes to all the travelers. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. 

Sam - hoping the baby comes soon - should we start a "pool" on the date---just a guessing game - no money involved.
DH fixed the washing machine while I was out playing yesterday so I'll get the laundry going while DH is picking up DGS.

Have a great day, everyone. Prayers and good thoughts to all who are going through the lows of life's roller coaster. Good to hear about the young kids (teenagers) at play..I sure to do miss those days - we were the go to house for all 3 of our kids and their friends----we hear from quite a few of them still.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely garden, fresh bright flowers, good job. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Little early for a salad, but that sounds great. 
Overcast here in So Calif, but will heat up later. 
I have a day of preparing for the Belmont Stakes in New York. The track looks like a river of mud. Wouldn't put my horse into a gallop out there. 
I am getting the itch to start on Christmas projects. Good thing to do on hot days. 
Bently James--let's get the show on the road. 
Karen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Dont you love that cherry pomegranate juice?! Yummy


My favorite!!!! Will take it any day even over my beloved diet Dr. Pepper! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone needs to slap my hands away from paypal...yes Marianne I just bought some yarn...again! My excuse...40% of already discounted yarn today only at DBNY. Lovely yarn...and, and, and, I did put some back so it could have been worse! Don't ya just love my rationale! ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Pup.

So hot here we are all ready to go back to the mountains



Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Feverfew, Pontuf. Are you warm enough? Giggles. Give Pontuf ears rubs for me!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My favorite! But I have spilled it too. On my night table.



Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Dont you love that cherry pomegranate juice?! Yummy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a Dr. Pepper lover too!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite!!!! Will take it any day even over my beloved diet Dr. Pepper! LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is most impressive, Kathy!


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have to laugh, last night something fell when all was quiet, I jumped and when I did I knocked over a full glass of juice. I went into a panic, my phone, my knitting, all in danger of cherry/pomegranate juice :shock: I never place my phone directly on my desk, always up on a "safe" shelf, but answered a quick call and didn't think.. thank goodness it only had a drop on the back.. a note pad got soaked but everything else was okay.


 :shock: know the feeling.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someone needs to slap my hands away from paypal...yes Marianne I just bought some yarn...again! My excuse...40% of already discounted yarn today only at DBNY. Lovely yarn...and, and, and, I did put some back so it could have been worse! Don't ya just love my rationale! ROFL


Now Gwen, we have to get to Ohio dear one!!!!!!! Put the cards away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I resisted the temptation, my account won't handle anything more than groceries this month anyway.. LOL. I have enough yarn to last me months, just have to find the right patterns to go with it though.. I was dumb when I started knitting, only bought one or two skeins or hanks, now I need 2 or 3 more to make what I want.. oh well.. I'll find something to use it for!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> :shock: know the feeling.


Isn't it scary what we do without realizing?? :shock: :shock: :roll: I now have my drinks in a glass with a lid on it.. ROFL.. my coffee normally is in a mug with a lid also.. both the screw on types so that they don't come loose if tipped!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Frisbee golf has been put in one of our parks here. Not sure how its played just saw the article in the paper. My oldest (28) is a big gamer. Cant figure out how he will find a girl always on the computer but it could happen I guess. Lol


Funny, but it always happens, :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Dont you love that cherry pomegranate juice?! Yummy


 ;-) yes I do too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Having morning coffee - checked in and already eleven pages behind. We have had rain since Thursday and it is to continue on and off through Tuesday. I swear one can hear the grass grow.


LOL LOL,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Isn't it scary what we do without realizing?? :shock: :shock: :roll: I now have my drinks in a glass with a lid on it.. ROFL.. my coffee normally is in a mug with a lid also.. both the screw on types so that they don't come loose if tipped!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Next we'll just get you sippy cups! ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Ma'am....but I didn't use my credit card...I took it directly out of my checking and it really wasn't much. LOL



Marianne818 said:


> Now Gwen, we have to get to Ohio dear one!!!!!!! Put the cards away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I resisted the temptation, my account won't handle anything more than groceries this month anyway.. LOL. I have enough yarn to last me months, just have to find the right patterns to go with it though.. I was dumb when I started knitting, only bought one or two skeins or hanks, now I need 2 or 3 more to make what I want.. oh well.. I'll find something to use it for!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Next we'll just get you sippy cups! ROFL


Somehow I knew you would say this.. ROFL That's why Daniel got me the nice travel mug from Starbucks.. the lid screws down and the cover snaps shut, no more coffee for the computer.. (it did have some caffeine withdrawals though) C brought my juice in the purple glass with the straw and screw on lid.. ROFL... no more spills for me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes Ma'am....but I didn't use my credit card...I took it directly out of my checking and it really wasn't much. LOL


I was just teasing you.. LOL... it's what C tells me when she catches me looking at yarns and such.. ROFL.. keep the cards in the wallet, you have a trip to make :roll: Now I get to tell her the same, new Barbies were released this week, $25 each though.. she has plans for a trip also so she gets the same reminder :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Can you believe the trip is next week? I am sure you can and I do hope and pray all goes well for you. You are such a kind person.


I do believe it, because this time next week I will be about to head out to the airport! Thank you for thoughts and prayers, all very welcome! Keeping you and DH in mind! Just trying left-handed typing- want to warm right index finger- it is and has been a little sore! I do try to be aware of others! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all - DH let me sleep in until after 9:00 a.m. I can't remember when that last happened!! Feet are still a little sore from all the walking yesterday - I'm used to walking around barefoot or flip flops so wearing shoes was a major change
> 
> It's a beautiful day here - will spend most of it outdoors - it's about 70 degrees so should be a good garden day. We'll have DGD here - she has strept throat and just got some medication - she'll be in bed most of the day I'm sure. Sure hope he doesn't catch it also.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely day, Rookie- sure hope no-one else picks up the throat!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Isn't it scary what we do without realizing?? :shock: :shock: :roll: I now have my drinks in a glass with a lid on it.. ROFL.. my coffee normally is in a mug with a lid also.. both the screw on types so that they don't come loose if tipped!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Is there any other way to have a drink :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm a Dr. Pepper lover too!
> 
> Pontuf


I am curious to know- what is a Dr Pepper?!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Next we'll just get you sippy cups! ROFL


  almost got one LOL LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shoot I knew that you were teasing but I really do need to stop buying yarn for awhile. Don't think I'm gonna live to 200 which that is how old I'll need to be in order to actually use it all. LOL

Oh, Gottastch sent me a link to a post in the digest that had barbie clothes to knit...yep, I copied them.

Also at DBNY they had the Deco ribbon yarn you asked me about last night but not enough skeins to make that top. AND it would have only been about 75 CENTS a skein!!! I pouted a short while about that! LOL



Marianne818 said:


> I was just teasing you.. LOL... it's what C tells me when she catches me looking at yarns and such.. ROFL.. keep the cards in the wallet, you have a trip to make :roll: Now I get to tell her the same, new Barbies were released this week, $25 each though.. she has plans for a trip also so she gets the same reminder :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

What I got shopping today, had fun too :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dr. Pepper is a soft drink produced by Pepsi (I think it is by pepsi but if not then it is by Coca Cola) I hated it as a child but am addicted to it as an adult.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know- what is a Dr Pepper?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dr. Pepper is a soft drink produced by Pepsi (I think it is by pepsi but if not then it is by Coca Cola) I hated it as a child but am addicted to it as an adult.


Unheard of here. so far as I am aware!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely yarn...especially like the hank on the right side, and the teal mix on the top left side next to the large yellow...and the...heck...I like them all! Almost convinced that I love all yarn.



Patches39 said:


> What I got shopping today, had fun too :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely yarn...especially like the hank on the right side, and the teal mix on the top left side next to the large yellow...and the...heck...I like them all! Almost convinced that I love all yarn.


Know what you mean, I had to pull myself out of the store. LOL LOL, Lady just laugh at me, and said you could work here :shock: LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you tell her "only if you pay me in yarn". ROFL



Patches39 said:


> Know what you mean, I had to pull myself out of the store. LOL LOL, Lady just laugh at me, and said you could work here :shock: LOL


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm only on page 7 but cannot find the name of
> the supplement for allergies and migraines. DH could sure use it. What is the name and where will I find it?
> Thanks


Charlotte the name of the supplement is Fever Few and you can get it where any supplements /vitamins are sold. I usually get mine at Super Supplements or a Health Food Store.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I love Dr. Pepper too! Sorry you don't have it down under. Coke has a similar product called Mr. Pibbs.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the colors of the yarn. Have the same problem being a new knitter only buy a couple skeins and then when I find something I want to make not enough. It is so fun to go I to the stores and look at all the colors and textures.
Went through a diet Dr. Pepper stage when I was first married. But seems I always come back to plain old coke. But trying to stay away from the calories .
Gwen, you must be over the headaches, great. When a person has a bad headache not much a person can do with one.
Clouds are moving in we were suppose to get more rain I guess.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someone needs to slap my hands away from paypal...yes Marianne I just bought some yarn...again! My excuse...40% of already discounted yarn today only at DBNY. Lovely yarn...and, and, and, I did put some back so it could have been worse! Don't ya just love my rationale! ROFL


Well, my daughter used a similar rationale with me this past week. Hmmm, maybe not that close!! LOL! I saw some yarn online that was less than 1/2 price and debated getting enough for summer cardigan. Then said no, even discounted it was a little more than I usually spend. Was telling daughter about it and she told me that I never buy anything for myself so BUY IT!!! She talked me right into it...but then it wasn't going to be charged to HER credit card!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did you tell her "only if you pay me in yarn". ROFL


She said that that was how she got paid at first, LOL LOL . And I can believe it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love it! I think the base is prune juice. Have you ever heard of this Gwen?

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Dr. Pepper is a soft drink produced by Pepsi (I think it is by pepsi but if not then it is by Coca Cola) I hated it as a child but am addicted to it as an adult.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


Love it and your nails, :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Sandy!

Pontuf



Sandy said:


> Charlotte the name of the supplement is Fever Few and you can get it where any supplements /vitamins are sold. I usually get mine at Super Supplements or a Health Food Store.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, your eyeglass case is really cute! I love the button!


Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it and your very cool nails!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


I love your nails, and the glasscase


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks dollyclaire - I will give this whole adventure some thought before I plunge in!! And yes the ipad loves to tell me what I mean......


dollyclaire said:


> I know what you mean, I use two fingers on the iPad too and it sure comes up with some wonderful words, I had not realised that it suggested words and if you uses the space bar it automatically would type the word it had suggested. I was too busy looking at the small keyboard to see that lol.
> 
> It is easier to have the hank wound into a ball, less tangles that way. Although I had bought some expensive Rowan yarn which was in hanks and you should have seen the tangles I got when trying to wind it. I eventually got a friend to help as I thought it was just me! Not a bit of it, my friend was amazed at how the hank was winding and the tangles that were in it. I emailed Rowan and told them quoting all the numbers on the label in case it was a problem batch but got quite a snippy answer that they had never had any complaints about their hanks of yarn!
> They said they would send me a magazine by way of an apology which they did and it was their latest one but it was in French !!!! I am a bit reluctant to try Rowan yarn again which is rather silly of me as it probably was just a one off and they do have some lovely yarns. I suppose if they sold them ready wound they would be more expensive to buy that way. Using the yarn winder does make a much better job than hand winding as you have to be careful not to wind too tight when doing it by hand as it can affect the tension in the yarn so I was told by Rowan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another beautiful quilt Shirley - thank you for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have had posts disappear too Sam. Sometimes they roll off the screen and don't come back! This thread will do fine.
> 
> Nana Caren, in case I miss your going away post. I want to wish you such a wonderful, happy, interesting trip in England. Oh I wish I could go too. One place I have always wanted to go. My Daughter in law is a flight atendant with Air Canada and flies to London each week. Her pictures as so interesting and I have always loved English History. Have a wonderful time and please, if you can, Take pictures and if you can find a way, drop by and see us here in the Tea Party. Have a safe trip.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Such great pictures!! Have a blast with your group on Monday!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Wishing you all a peaceful week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all who need them. Catch you later.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam back yaaaaaaaaaa,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I see I have a few pages to catch up on - think that will be what I do the rest of the evening.

ron brought my computer back this afternoon - he installed windows 7 and office 2010 - so I have some things to get used to although so far it hasn't been too bad.

I am so glad to be back - it seems like forever since I have been here - missed all of you a lot.

want to welcome any new members that joined in while I was gone last week - I am sure everyone made you feel welcome and we'll be looking for you to return very soon.

a plesant day today - not real warm but comfortable - 71° I think the last time I looked. think we are to have a cookout sometime this weekend - probably tomorrow.

Ayden's team continues undefeated - yeah.

avery had a game this morning - coachpitch/tball - no score kept - no outs - the inning is over after everyone has batted. avery did well - hit the ball every time. he looks so little out there but he can really whack the ball.

back to catching up.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes a winding I will go - my color is wonderful - but I'll wait until ya'll get yours to say. I don't know if they will all be the same or not...


Marianne818 said:


> I hope to get mine today or Monday.. and yep, it will have to be wound into a ball, I tried once to knit from a hank.. let's just say major yarn barf!!!!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :roll: :lol: I do love to try new things, have done other mystery KAL's but always got to choose my yarn, so hope it is a color that I like. I know Gwen and I are also doing this, I think there may be others on the party also, it will be fun to have each other to turn to for sure!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

disaster averted.....only you M......


Marianne818 said:


> I have to laugh, last night something fell when all was quiet, I jumped and when I did I knocked over a full glass of juice. I went into a panic, my phone, my knitting, all in danger of cherry/pomegranate juice :shock: I never place my phone directly on my desk, always up on a "safe" shelf, but answered a quick call and didn't think.. thank goodness it only had a drop on the back.. a note pad got soaked but everything else was okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safely purplefi - did you buy any yarn?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have just come back from spending three lovely days in Scarborough, N. Yorkshire with two of my KP friends. The weather was lovely and we spent a lot of time eating, drinking, chatting and of course knitting.
> Here's a couple of photos


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

great idea Pup! I will give it a try - I am better at winding than I was a few years ago - I have made it a habit to wind any leftover in the skein when I am done with a project - I have baskets of balls of yarn, but better than floppy 1/4 skeins!!!


Pup lover said:


> Hi AZ! I would wind it into a ball the one time I tried to knit from the hank I ended up with a huge messy knot that took hours to undo! ( It was cashmere silk blend so had to undo it) I have used the back of our computer chair as the holder while I wound it, worked well as the chair spins as you wind. I believe someone here posted the idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe you are correct which is what I disliked as a child but love it now.



Pontuf said:


> I love it! I think the base is prune juice. Have you ever heard of this Gwen?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you....also nails are real but instead of polish got the "press on polish" at Wally World just for fun. I think Ohio Kathy mentioned using this awhile back and that it lasted longer than conventional polish. We shall see.



Patches39 said:


> Love it and your nails, :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you nittergma. I have a big jar of buttons I bought at a mill over 40 years ago. I rarely buy buttons and just dig in my jar. Mill is closed now and converted into apartments. the mill was fabulous; You get a coffee can full of button for $1 and I loaded up long ago. LOL They also sold fabric and had a mill store that sold baby clothes they made.



nittergma said:


> Gwen, your eyeglass case is really cute! I love the button!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks pup lover and pontuf.



Pup lover said:


> I love your nails, and the glasscase


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What kind of juice is this---I'll have to look for it in the store -- although we've pulled the juicer from the storage cabinet and have been making fresh juices---so far have only ventured into versions of orange/banana/apple/pineapple flavors, but will branch out more when I get fresh produce from the Farmer's Market which starts tomorrow!



Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite!!!! Will take it any day even over my beloved diet Dr. Pepper! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I puposely haven't updated my PayPal account with the new credit card...this way I can't automatically go to it. Our old card was hacked so we have a brand new number and I don't have it memorized it yet...


Gweniepooh said:


> Someone needs to slap my hands away from paypal...yes Marianne I just bought some yarn...again! My excuse...40% of already discounted yarn today only at DBNY. Lovely yarn...and, and, and, I did put some back so it could have been worse! Don't ya just love my rationale! ROFL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oops correction: DD has the strep and DGS is here with us....we hope we don't get the strept throat also.



Lurker 2 said:


> Have a lovely day, Rookie- sure hope no-one else picks up the throat!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

you may have a Mr. Pibb or Dr. Pibb which is about the same flavor from other brand companies....I think it has a kind of Cherry Coke flavor; very refreshng.



Lurker 2 said:


> Unheard of here. so far as I am aware!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be careful and hope DD recovers quickly.

quote=RookieRetiree]Oops correction: DD has the strep and DGS is here with us....we hope we don't get the strept throat also.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What kind of juice is this---I'll have to look for it in the store -- although we've pulled the juicer from the storage cabinet and have been making fresh juices---so far have only ventured into versions of orange/banana/apple/pineapple flavors, but will branch out more when I get fresh produce from the Farmer's Market which starts tomorrow!


I buy the frozen 100% juice brand is old orchard though i think i might have seen it in a bottle by another brand too


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Today is a sunny day, but not real hot. There is a slight breeze which helps. I know our hot weather is close! I have been knitting today on dishcloths. I just want no-brainers lately. Watching baseball and it is now in the 10th inning. I'm still not caught up, but saw that Dreamweaver is back! Yea! You have really been missed. I hope you are feeling like your former self real soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad to hear the good news jynx - sending you lots of "patience" energy.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> DANG.... I just wrote a whole book and the post disappeared, like Sam's. I don't have time to rewrite it all..... but the most important thing is to say....
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for all the prayers, good wishes, healing vibes, moral support, empathy, encouragement and being my lifeline and touchstone to reality during this difficult time.....
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

adding my voice to the happy birthday song bulldog - and the hope for many more. hope your day was great.

sam



Patches39 said:


> WOW, awesome


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is always plenty of fresh hot tea under the cosy nittergma - I agree - the weather we have been having feels like march - it is to start warming up later next week -not any too soon for my liking - I hate to be cold - in fact I turned the heat on last night for a little while.

sam



nittergma said:


> He everyone, I finally made it to the tea party on time!! Is there hot tea left? I've been cold all day! This is supposed to be late Spring but it feels more like March!
> I hope the grand baby comes soon Sam, I know it's hard to wait especially when everything else is ready! Wonderful to hear about the baseball team! We're going to our Grandsons' game Thursday it's their first home game so far.
> I've been doing some knitting until my thumb hurts then I've been spinning some Shetland wool (till my thumb hurts) I'm trying to think of what I'd like to make with it. I have gray, white and black and thought maybe I could make some kind of colorwork pattern. maybe by the time I'm done spinning it I'll know.
> I'm excited to hear about the traveling NanaCaren, I'd love to visit England one day! Have a great time! nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would have liked to have been a fly on the wall in scarborough.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Well if you 'behave' like we did in Scarborough you will have plenty of fun! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued positive energy flowing to you and dh - and hoping your allergies settle down so you can start enjoying the warmer weather.

sam



Spider said:


> Hi all, good to have you back Sam. Hard to get used to typing on one thing and then have to change to another. Hope the little guy shows up soon, I am sure you are all very excited to meet him. Congrats to the boys and their teams. Brings back memories of my two boys when they played. The recipes spu d great.
> Loved the flower and pond picture.
> Hope all who are traveling drive safe and have lots of fun. Hope the neck and shoulder feel better. Not fun to have aches and pains.
> Been down all week with terrible allergies. Everything is blooming and the pine pollen is thick. One would think with all the rain it would be settling things down. The sun is kinda out today for the first time in a week.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi is more than ready june - she thinks she should go out and run the mower full speed over our bumpy yard - don't know if that would work or not. we all are getting anxious for the little guy to show up - the boys want him to see a couple of their games. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, you know we're glad to see you and the new KTP any time at all. Have you heard anything about your computer??
> Sounds like the boys are really having fun playing ball and Grandpa is having just as much fun watching!
> I know Heidi is more than ready for that new boy to make his appearance. My mother used to tell me to start sweeping the floor if I had a prolonged pregnancy (that only happened once!) Something about that type of motion would encourage the beginning of labor...at least that was the idea!!
> Receipts sound wonderful and perfect for summer. It's incredible hot and humid here. Andrea seems to be moving along but that humidity and mugginess will linger!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I loved watching Michael Jordon playing - when he went up for a basket it always looked like he was floating through the air - a true artist.

it is just fun watching Ayden - he allows nothing to distract him. his dad used to call "ideas" to him when he was up to bat until Ayden said "dad, I have a coach". I think avery will be the same way - they both play for the love of the game.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Actually, Sam, that is the sign of a "true" athlete. They get in a "zone"...it is all about the play...the beauty of the game (to them)....it is not about who wins or loses...it is about how the game is played....a great pass, a clever catch, whatever. I love it when a player gets like this. It is a pure love of the game...that's all. Michael Jordan was like that at times. My son, who was a professional soccer player for a while, would talk about games when he got into a "zone".....just loving the play...no matter what the result. It's so nice that Ayden can enjoy his playing so thoroughly! Cherish that!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of positive healing energy azsticks - I know Monday will be nothing but good news.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Ok this is my "catch up" from last weeks....... I am going to go fix some dinner and then I will start "this weeks"!!!
> Ham steaks with pineapple, corn bread, coleslaw and potato salad!!!! I'll be back- luv-AZ
> 
> Poledra  sorry about the computerI hope you get your pictures.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry and to learn you are having a good time. yeah!

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello my dear friends. I'm at my sisters. I think I'm finally starting to feel better. It was a long day and played havoc on my back but what can U do. To my surprise my sister loved my multicolored hair and she and her partner Mary got Breast cancer tattoos. So we both surprised each other.
> 
> I'm sirry to hear about Dream Weaver being so ill. Prayers go out to U and everyone else that needs healing prayers. I wish I could give everyone that needed it a comforting hug.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hot vegie stew sounds good right now - actually anything hot sounds good - I may have to break out a package of ramon noodles.

sam



Betulove said:


> Good to see you back Dreamweaver. Here it is June and I am still wearing a light coat or sweater, will it ever get warm. I was fussing a few weeks ago about not being able to inter act with you all for a mistake I made and was banned. Now I can not seem to find the time to get on the computer at all. I enjoy the tea party so much. I bet this time next week we will be celebrating Sam new grandson. How wonderful the feeling. I have another great grand due in August. Time is just flying by. Some one once describe life like a roll of toilet paper, at the end it goes faster and faster. The water garden is beautiful. I decided to go light on the flowers this year, because of the trips I want to take and being so close to the water and the sun the dry out fast. Would love to brows that yarn shop you gals went too. Learn so much away from home. Sam the salad sound good but it is so chilly here I vote for stews. Good to see everyone this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - this is the first "annual" - we will expect you next year.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Gwen.... I still have a long road but feel so much better...just hate not being able to do much of anything. I know that several are meeting at Sam's in July... what dates? I had hoped to do that but think it will be too soon for me to do any traveling. Still, want to know dates and expect to see lots of pictures.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just talked to her and medicine has kicked in and she slept so is feeling better....we'll get DGS back to his house after some dinner.



Gweniepooh said:


> Be careful and hope DD recovers quickly.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]Oops correction: DD has the strep and DGS is here with us....we hope we don't get the strept throat also.


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice knitting Kathy - the shawl and traveling vine are outstanding - lovely.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Late Friday evening here. It has rained all day. Took my DS to work so I could have his car in case his DW's wasn't finished with repairs. Had the two little DGC today. Went to Hobby Lobby then McDonald's for lunch. Couldn't find one with indoor playyard but the kiddos were pretty good. Then picked up the DGS at his bus stop. Didn't have to pick up DDIL but did go get my DS. Fixed roasted veggies for supper but the didn't roast very well. Must be the humidity because I did exactly like last time and they roasted. They were good anyway and even better when I put lime juice on them.
> 
> Jinx, it is good to have you back. You were sorely missed. Hope the healing goes well and also as the reconstructive surgery. Keep positive thoughts. We are for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for bringing that to my attention ptofvalerie - you are right - "oaorika" is indeed paprika - the dangers of typing on a laptop.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Sam. In the sweet potato salad recipe, is 'oaorika' a mis-spelling for paprika? I suspect so but there are ingredients in US cooking with which I'm unfamiliar, hence the request for clarification. I'd never thought of combining 'Irish' potatoes with sweet potatoes. Sounds delicious and rather novel. Thank you for these latest recipes. I'm such a fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the hank would be easier to use wound into a ball.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I really need to improve my iPad typing- I'm so use to touch typing and I have to two finger on the iPad.. It makes for some interesting posts. I got my yarn for the mystery kal... It is beautiful but so fine. I have never used such a light weight yarn before. And it's in a hank - do I have to wind it into a ball before I use it... Boy you would think I had only been knitting a short time...but it's really just that I am such a chicken to try new things- which is why this will be good for me.. Ok rambling means it's time for bed..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can someone post the puffin website again please. my site history did not transfer with the windows 7 download. thank you.

sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the eye glasses case. Can't believe the base of Dr. pepper is prune juice???
So good to see ya Sam!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplefi - have you finished the latest wingspan - thought you were taking it with you.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Wishing you all a peaceful week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all who need them. Catch you later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find this mystery kal?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I hope to get mine today or Monday.. and yep, it will have to be wound into a ball, I tried once to knit from a hank.. let's just say major yarn barf!!!!!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :roll: :lol: I do love to try new things, have done other mystery KAL's but always got to choose my yarn, so hope it is a color that I like. I know Gwen and I are also doing this, I think there may be others on the party also, it will be fun to have each other to turn to for sure!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice to see you back Sam - the mystery kal is from craftsy- Sounds like your weather is better and I so envy you the ball games with the boys - I loved it when DS played little league. Hot here in AZ over the last few days - but that's why we have a/c and swamp coolers.... burgers on the que tonight and I need to figure out what to do with. Our little travel trailer closes on ebay Sunday night - it's really starting to get bid up - kind of exciting- DH took such great pictures and it is a cute little thing - I cleaned it of course and did a little staging.... here is a picture.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I'll be off and on for the rest of the afternoon - work a little, knit a little...... TKP a little...... luv-AZ


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking forward to trying this weeks recipes, I must say you do come up with some good ones Sam..Thank you, Jeanie


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is So cure AZ! Must be hard to give up

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Nice to see you back Sam - the mystery kal is from craftsy- Sounds like your weather is better and I so envy you the ball games with the boys - I loved it when DS played little league. Hot here in AZ over the last few days - but that's why we have a/c and swamp coolers.... burgers on the que tonight and I need to figure out what to do with. Our little travel trailer closes on ebay Sunday night - it's really starting to get bid up - kind of exciting- DH took such great pictures and it is a cute little thing - I cleaned it of course and did a little staging.... here is a picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk gets it for me, Sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, this is the one for the peregrines. The pair at the radison hotel in Winnipeg have two chicks that hatched. They are white fluffy chicks. In another week they will be venturing out of the scrape (nest depression in the gravel).
They are cute to watch being fed. The McKenzie seed peregrines have yet to hatch. We are closely watching those ones as the pips have developed on the three eggs, which means they will likely hatch in about 48 hours.
http://www.species-at-risk.mb.ca/peregrines/
Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I see I have a few pages to catch up on - think that will be what I do the rest of the evening.
> 
> ron brought my computer back this afternoon - he installed windows 7 and office 2010 - so I have some things to get used to although so far it hasn't been too bad.
> 
> ...


So glad to have you AND your computer back!! Missed you terribly. It just wasn't the same without our host.
So Bentley hasn't made his appearance, I guess, since that would be first thing you told us!!
Welcome home!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang AZ...wish I could bid on it. Would love a camper again. It looks very nice.



AZ Sticks said:


> Nice to see you back Sam - the mystery kal is from craftsy- Sounds like your weather is better and I so envy you the ball games with the boys - I loved it when DS played little league. Hot here in AZ over the last few days - but that's why we have a/c and swamp coolers.... burgers on the que tonight and I need to figure out what to do with. Our little travel trailer closes on ebay Sunday night - it's really starting to get bid up - kind of exciting- DH took such great pictures and it is a cute little thing - I cleaned it of course and did a little staging.... here is a picture.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
Sam, I cannot begin to find words to tell you how much we all missed you. I am so glad Ayden and Avery are having such a good time in Tball and baseball and that they have such a loving, supportive family. I am proud of Lexi, stepping up to the plate to help her Mom out. I know how Hiedi feels as all us women do. It is so uncomfortable at this stage and we are all anxious for she and Bentley. She will have a break at the Knitapalooza. That will be one little baby that has multiple arms to love him and rock him. Thank you for birthday wishes,but there has been a little misunderstanding. My birthday is July 8th. My DH went ahead and gave me the A/C as he knows I need it now.
SHIRLEY...your talent and beautiful pictures to us once again amaze me. Thank you, sweet lady
PURPLEFI...Thank you for letting us see the world through your travels. I know you had fun with your KP friends. Wish we could get a group together for us Mississippians
GOTTASCH...Do take care. I hope and wish for you a wonderful, painfree trip. Do get this checked out by a neurologist when you can
JYN....we are all so thrilled to have you back. Play in your studio. Let the housekeeper do any strenuous work. Now is a time for healing and preparation for the last phase of this journey. You can tell by all your PMs and posts to you how much you are loved and respected for the loving spirit you have.
SPIDER....hang in there, hon. Sometimes we "have to have a storm to calm the storm within". So sorry for allergies acting up. Here by the MS river we all suffer
POLEDRA & SAM..feel you computer pain. I am lost when mine is on fritz and I cannot come to the table.
BETULOVE...it stays hot in my neck of the woods. This year has been a first with all the cold temps and rain.
Patches...know you are missing your daughter and rainy,gloomy weather can really dampen one's spirits. Looks like shopping was a pepper upper
AZ...Am praying for you Monday. I have never wound a hank before, but bought 3 in preparation for socks. I invested in a very nice yarn swift with my money my girls gave me. for Mother's Day. I will send web site if you would like to see it.
SILVEROWL..I know this is a trying time for you and Paul. You are surrounded by Angel wings
NANACAREN...Do be careful. Your trip is right around the corner
KATHY...your shrug and traveling vine are just beautiful. Thanks for sharing
PEGGY GROVES...welcome from Vicksburg, MS
WELCOME to all newbies. I am sorry I didn't write all your names down.
ZOE...So glad to see your happy spirit
MARIANNE...guess that ole saying "can't keep a good dog down is true. You just fell and now you are on a lawntractor!
ROOKIE...tis the season I guess. My DGD just recovered from Strep
[[[[[[[[HUGS}}}}}}}} and love to you all...Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we need to wrap you in bubble wrap.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I have to laugh, last night something fell when all was quiet, I jumped and when I did I knocked over a full glass of juice. I went into a panic, my phone, my knitting, all in danger of cherry/pomegranate juice :shock: I never place my phone directly on my desk, always up on a "safe" shelf, but answered a quick call and didn't think.. thank goodness it only had a drop on the back.. a note pad got soaked but everything else was okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party craftygrandma - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we hope you had a good time and will soon be back - we'll be looking for you.

sam



crafty_grandma56 said:


> Seems like it's raining in all parts of the world...here in Montreal - Grand Prix weekend - it has been raining for almost a full week then sunshine then continuous rain. Nevertheless, the weatherman promises a gray day, little rain for Grand Prix day. Your recipe sounds perfect to make for tomorrow. Tonite there is a boxing game on, tomorrow the Grand Prix and later at night the Rolling Stones (or Rolling Bones?)are in concert. Summer hasn't officially started but it sounds like a few months of lots of activities...after that is the Jazz Festival, Just for Laughs festival and the list goes on and on.Now that I am retired, and not too busy to attend these activities, we've moved away from the city to more country resulting in too much traffic! always an excuse for dear hubby! sigh! Will watch on the tube and enjoy your recipe! TFS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and my son-in-law - I always thought it tasted medicinal.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I'm a Dr. Pepper lover too!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Spider said:


> Can you believe the trip is next week? I am sure you can and I do hope and pray all goes well for you. You are such a kind person.


Julie, where do you count the views? I havae been trying to figure it out. sheesh Shirley - I thought I knew KP pretty well.

anyway Congratulations -- your work is outstanding . how do I go and add one more view to your number. I imagine just go to your pictures but where is the count?

Sam it is so nice to see you back home on the Tea Party. I bet you are all getting anxious to have the little one arrive . so exciting for you . That chair must be just waiting for you to rock your grand baby. Nana Caren, not long nowW

Julie you will be on your way this time next week??? how exciting for you.

I just went to Michaels and bought some pure wool to do more felting but can't decide what I want to make.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have tried three times to send you a note and lost it all three times. I am resting today. Would you believe yesterday Angie's MIL (who is the sweetest woman you could ever meet) stepped over at four and told me to go home early. She would sit with Angie till SIL got there. No one has offered to do this since Jan! I didn't have to go out today so am resting.
I am so excited. I am on the gusset of my first sock. I have had to frog, but not because of the pattern. I am using a dark stripped yarn. Don't really like the color but thought for learning purposes it would be just fine. I got it the two sets (2&3) of the Hiya Hiya 12" circular needles. I just love them. Sockit2me and Amyknits recommended them. I have used the Springer's Yarn Nook Video to learn. It is free on youtube. I bought it when it wasn't free and got the written instructions with it.
I am having so much fun and it is a good escape for me.
I DO THINK that there is some improvement in Angies right leg as far as the symptoms she has suffered from the virus. I have hope that there is no tumore and that this truly is auto immune defecit. She is able to pull that leg up to her stomach now with her exercises we do in bed and she can get on her sides now.
Dr put new cast on the broken ankle and it is heavy and hot. Hard getting her to bathroom but we manage. Four more weeks of that. Six more of the steroid IVs. 
She told her Dad to take her car to drive so I would have ours to drive back and forth with. She has an Infinity. Sure my neighbors think we must have fell into money. LOL
Angie sent SIL and DGD to pick out two kittens to adopt, so we have all had fun with them...Sunshine and Midnight. Sunshine looks Siamese and Midnight is black. They have all be so upset over the loss of their 20 year old cat and this has been a good thing. SIL took them to the VET and had them checked out. They have had diarrhea...sure hope they get this under control. They adopted them from the Humane Society. Someone had just dropped them off. We adopted ours from their and they have done fine.
Well, I have taken up too much of your time but know that I love you....where is Southern Girl? Worried about her.
All you that are traveling...Julie, gottastch, Nana...wishing for you all wonderful safe trips with resolutions and good memories...Betty


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, where do you count the views? I havae been trying to figure it out. sheesh Shirley - I thought I knew KP pretty well.


When you click on Watched Topics, you will get a page that has these headings:
*Section Topic First Post Last Post Unwatch*

Under the heading of First Post, you will see the original poster's name. Under which is the date and time the topic was posted. Under that you will find two numbers separated by a * / *
The first number is the number of posts that has been made in the topic. The second number is the number of times that members have gone into that topic to see it, this number includes the number of posts that have been added to the topic.

If you click on My Topics at the top of the page, you will get the number of views only from your own topics that you have created.

Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, where do you count the views? I havae been trying to figure it out. sheesh Shirley - I thought I knew KP pretty well.
> 
> anyway Congratulations -- your work is outstanding . how do I go and add one more view to your number. I imagine just go to your pictures but where is the count?
> 
> ...


Dear Shirley, the way I find best is to go in to My Topics at the top of the page, this lists all your topics in reverse chronological order, and gives you the views on each. Also in your Watched Topics, under the original post (first post) is the running total of views- for instance when I looked just now under the Wren, was the number 4561 for this Tea Party.
Hope this helps- 
Yes it is all getting very exciting, by now next week I should be on the approach to Kingsford Smith Airport, then all the faldarol of getting through Customs! Just got to sort out my ride over to our Airport- 6 is pretty early for most!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty it is wonderful to hear Angie is showing some improvement. Also wonderful the MIL is starting to share some of the care so that you won't become over burdened. What a blessing that is for you. Give Angie a hug for us and let her know she is in our prayers.



Bulldog said:


> I have tried three times to send you a note and lost it all three times. I am resting today. Would you believe yesterday Angie's MIL (who is the sweetest woman you could ever meet) stepped over at four and told me to go home early. She would sit with Angie till SIL got there. No one has offered to do this since Jan! I didn't have to go out today so am resting.
> I am so excited. I am on the gusset of my first sock. I have had to frog, but not because of the pattern. I am using a dark stripped yarn. Don't really like the color but thought for learning purposes it would be just fine. I got it the two sets (2&3) of the Hiya Hiya 12" circular needles. I just love them. Sockit2me and Amyknits recommended them. I have used the Springer's Yarn Nook Video to learn. It is free on youtube. I bought it when it wasn't free and got the written instructions with it.
> I am having so much fun and it is a good escape for me.
> I DO THINK that there is some improvement in Angies right leg as far as the symptoms she has suffered from the virus. I have hope that there is no tumore and that this truly is auto immune defecit. She is able to pull that leg up to her stomach now with her exercises we do in bed and she can get on her sides now.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bulldog/Betty, in only a week I will be landing at the airport for Sydney, at this time of the morning. It always seems a little unreal until one is actually at the Airport- I am washing and organising which clothes I will take with me, and have decided that a new pair of shoes is vital- the soles are going on all my current shoes! My brother takes off for Europe on Tuesday- they will be away 6 weeks, and take in two Conferences in their travels. NanaCaren must nearly be on her journey!
Thank goodness we have a little break in the rain- it is a very grey day- but I believe Britain is having some good weather- they deserve it!
Forgot to mention that I am glad you have had a little break in your task of being there for Angie. It has been a very long battle for her- and a tremendous worry for you. May Angie go from strength to strength!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot I knew that you were teasing but I really do need to stop buying yarn for awhile. Don't think I'm gonna live to 200 which that is how old I'll need to be in order to actually use it all. LOL
> 
> Oh, Gottastch sent me a link to a post in the digest that had barbie clothes to knit...yep, I copied them.
> 
> Also at DBNY they had the Deco ribbon yarn you asked me about last night but not enough skeins to make that top. AND it would have only been about 75 CENTS a skein!!! I pouted a short while about that! LOL


ROFL.. I printed out that pattern for you.. shame about the yarn, but what you are using is very pretty, will make a beautiful top for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> What I got shopping today, had fun too :-D


Patches, at first look I thought you had been in my stash :lol: Great minds I'm sure.. though there are a couple in there that I don't have, hmmmmmm may have to do some shopping after all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dr. Pepper is a soft drink produced by Pepsi (I think it is by pepsi but if not then it is by Coca Cola) I hated it as a child but am addicted to it as an adult.


Dr Pepper was fist bottled in Texas, it was bought out a few years ago and the owner now has both Pepsi and Coke as it's manufacturers, in some regions it is bottled and distributed by Coke, others by Pepsi. I learned this by my travels across the US. Also the original plant in Texas was still producing the "Original" flavor up until recently when they were sued and forced to shut down their production. Now the "Original" flavor is labeled as Retro, or something like that. It still isn't the same flavor but is much closer than the regular Dr Pepper. I had friends that brought the originals by the cases to the lodge in CO. That was my "tip" for cooking dinners for them during hunting season!! Can you tell that I am a huge Pepper?? LOL.. it's been my drink of choice since I was a kid, Mom always had a Coke, my brother and I Dr Pepper, if they didn't have that, it was A&W Root Beer!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks myfanwy - have it up and running - night there now.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk gets it for me, Sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


I'm so jealous!!! Mine still isn't felted... will have to purchase more tennis balls I gues.. poor PJ looked at me strange when I took the last ball from his container :roll: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I see I have a few pages to catch up on - think that will be what I do the rest of the evening.
> 
> ron brought my computer back this afternoon - he installed windows 7 and office 2010 - so I have some things to get used to although so far it hasn't been too bad.
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! Sam's back!! not that you have been missed or anything.. :wink: :lol: You just add that certain touch that we all miss when you are away! Welcome back my friend, we kept your chair warm for you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> disaster averted.....only you M......


Heh Heh Heh, yep.. I once won the Klutz of the Year award in an organization.. had hoped that had passed me by now.. guess not :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What kind of juice is this---I'll have to look for it in the store -- although we've pulled the juicer from the storage cabinet and have been making fresh juices---so far have only ventured into versions of orange/banana/apple/pineapple flavors, but will branch out more when I get fresh produce from the Farmer's Market which starts tomorrow!


I buy the V8 brand, Cherry Pomegranate, it is wonderful!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree Gwen. I would love to bid on this. It is so cute and you can tell that AZ and DH took such care.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Dang AZ...wish I could bid on it. Would love a camper again. It looks very nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I can hardly believe it in 2 days at this time of night I will be sitting in Chicago at O'hare. We have a 12 hour layover, yuck. Then on to Tampa for a 6 hour layover, finally on to London. We arrive at 7:30 am. 

Julie, I will be thinking of you as I am winging my way abroad. Hugs for you and wishing you a good trip.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I believe you are correct which is what I disliked as a child but love it now.


Just found this about the Dr Pepper and prune juice idea check it out..

http://www.snopes.com/business/secret/drpepper.asp


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> where did you find this mystery kal?
> 
> sam


It's on Craftsy Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hang in there bulldog - just remember - we got your back - wish I lived close enough - I would come in and give you a break.

sam



Bulldog said:


> I have tried three times to send you a note and lost it all three times. I am resting today. Would you believe yesterday Angie's MIL (who is the sweetest woman you could ever meet) stepped over at four and told me to go home early. She would sit with Angie till SIL got there. No one has offered to do this since Jan! I didn't have to go out today so am resting.
> I am so excited. I am on the gusset of my first sock. I have had to frog, but not because of the pattern. I am using a dark stripped yarn. Don't really like the color but thought for learning purposes it would be just fine. I got it the two sets (2&3) of the Hiya Hiya 12" circular needles. I just love them. Sockit2me and Amyknits recommended them. I have used the Springer's Yarn Nook Video to learn. It is free on youtube. I bought it when it wasn't free and got the written instructions with it.
> I am having so much fun and it is a good escape for me.
> I DO THINK that there is some improvement in Angies right leg as far as the symptoms she has suffered from the virus. I have hope that there is no tumore and that this truly is auto immune defecit. She is able to pull that leg up to her stomach now with her exercises we do in bed and she can get on her sides now.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne thanks so much for this information!

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Dr Pepper was fist bottled in Texas, it was bought out a few years ago and the owner now has both Pepsi and Coke as it's manufacturers, in some regions it is bottled and distributed by Coke, others by Pepsi. I learned this by my travels across the US. Also the original plant in Texas was still producing the "Original" flavor up until recently when they were sued and forced to shut down their production. Now the "Original" flavor is labeled as Retro, or something like that. It still isn't the same flavor but is much closer than the regular Dr Pepper. I had friends that brought the originals by the cases to the lodge in CO. That was my "tip" for cooking dinners for them during hunting season!! Can you tell that I am a huge Pepper?? LOL.. it's been my drink of choice since I was a kid, Mom always had a Coke, my brother and I Dr Pepper, if they didn't have that, it was A&W Root Beer!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon to all. At last some time to catch up a little on all that is going on. I have been feeling a little down as I really can't seem to catch up on the housework so that I can feel free to do those things I wish.. I have so many projects in some stage of development. Last Thurs. there was a big hullaballu at the senior ctr among the sewing room. All of the sewing machines are ancient and have repeatedly been repaired without improving their performance. Some have brought their own machines in to avoid the hassle and put a lock on the cupboards they stored them in. The director found out that there was one door she could not open and had a fit.
It all turned out that she told us we would have to take all our personal stock and projects home each day. Soooo
we all labored putting all our stock and projects in the
walkers and loading them out of the facility as we argued back and forth about where we could all go elsewhere as the situation here was getting so dicey. There are six of us volunteers. Well the word was overheard by the head of the meals and she took it to the Directors supervisor as the amount of things that we were removing appeared so large. These were only the things we ourselves purchased. The Supervisor came in and asked us what it was that we wanted.
She looked at the machines we are trying to use and discussed the situation of the cupboards being locked and frequently found open or the materials not the way we had left them, somethings often missing etc. It was left that we needed four machines replaced as the cost of new machines was equal to the cost of repairs which have never resolved the problems. She is going to talk to the director
and we will see what she can do to resolve this issue. It may just be a blessing or it may just be another band aid to try to keep us coming to the senior center.
Lurker: I am so happy that you are on your way to see Fale and hope that you and Lupe can reach a more equitable arrangement re: future events. I am sure that he will be ectstatic to see you after so many months. Is he to stay there or is he returning to be with you or will this be decided at a later time. I seem lost as to how this is being worked out. I hope that whatever the solution is, it is one that will make the two of you happier and together.
We will really miss you. How long will you be there? Will you be able to contact with us? Miss your calls lately.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Nice to see you back Sam - the mystery kal is from craftsy- Sounds like your weather is better and I so envy you the ball games with the boys - I loved it when DS played little league. Hot here in AZ over the last few days - but that's why we have a/c and swamp coolers.... burgers on the que tonight and I need to figure out what to do with. Our little travel trailer closes on ebay Sunday night - it's really starting to get bid up - kind of exciting- DH took such great pictures and it is a cute little thing - I cleaned it of course and did a little staging.... here is a picture.


Love the the camper!! Hope you get a great price for it!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynxx so glad to have you back. You were sorely missed.

Sam, glad your computer is fixed. My Mac air book just died. Thankfully have IPad. But can't post pix from Napa trip.

Okay Universe I am putting it out there .......I dream of living in Napa. Howsomever, checked on small 1930 two bedroom two bath, detached garage, small lot. It said $410,000.00. Yikes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> Sam, I cannot begin to find words to tell you how much we all missed you. I am so glad Ayden and Avery are having such a good time in Tball and baseball and that they have such a loving, supportive family. I am proud of Lexi, stepping up to the plate to help her Mom out. I know how Hiedi feels as all us women do. It is so uncomfortable at this stage and we are all anxious for she and Bentley. She will have a break at the Knitapalooza. That will be one little baby that has multiple arms to love him and rock him. Thank you for birthday wishes,but there has been a little misunderstanding. My birthday is July 8th. My DH went ahead and gave me the A/C as he knows I need it now.
> SHIRLEY...your talent and beautiful pictures to us once again amaze me. Thank you, sweet lady
> PURPLEFI...Thank you for letting us see the world through your travels. I know you had fun with your KP friends. Wish we could get a group together for us Mississippians
> ...


Betty I'm not on the lawn tractor, my back couldn't handle turning the wheel.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

12 hour Layover at OHare! Hop on the train and go downtown. Grab lunch and window shop. Take in The Art Institute

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> I can hardly believe it in 2 days at this time of night I will be sitting in Chicago at O'hare. We have a 12 hour layover, yuck. Then on to Tampa for a 6 hour layover, finally on to London. We arrive at 7:30 am.
> 
> Julie, I will be thinking of you as I am winging my way abroad. Hugs for you and wishing you a good trip.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The mill must have been a fun place to go! I wonder if there are any places like that around any more.


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you nittergma. I have a big jar of buttons I bought at a mill over 40 years ago. I rarely buy buttons and just dig in my jar. Mill is closed now and converted into apartments. the mill was fabulous; You get a coffee can full of button for $1 and I loaded up long ago. LOL They also sold fabric and had a mill store that sold baby clothes they made.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 12 hour Layover at OHare! Hop on the train and go downtown. Grab lunch and window shop. Take in The Art Institute
> 
> Pontuf


It will be at night, I can sit in the lounge for most of the time and knit. I am used to long layovers so always have something to work on. My iPad is full of movies. Should have lots of time to finish my tv scarf. Back to packing the past of my packing.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the camper, bet you had a lot of fun using it.
NanaCaren have a great flight.
Hope the baby comes soon. 
Pretty night out tonight, no wind. But they are saying rain tomorrow.
Have a nice evening all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty it is wonderful to hear Angie is showing some improvement. Also wonderful the MIL is starting to share some of the care so that you won't become over burdened. What a blessing that is for you. Give Angie a hug for us and let her know she is in our prayers.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Patches, at first look I thought you had been in my stash :lol: Great minds I'm sure.. though there are a couple in there that I don't have, hmmmmmm may have to do some shopping after all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Dr Pepper was fist bottled in Texas, it was bought out a few years ago and the owner now has both Pepsi and Coke as it's manufacturers, in some regions it is bottled and distributed by Coke, others by Pepsi. I learned this by my travels across the US. Also the original plant in Texas was still producing the "Original" flavor up until recently when they were sued and forced to shut down their production. Now the "Original" flavor is labeled as Retro, or something like that. It still isn't the same flavor but is much closer than the regular Dr Pepper. I had friends that brought the originals by the cases to the lodge in CO. That was my "tip" for cooking dinners for them during hunting season!! Can you tell that I am a huge Pepper?? LOL.. it's been my drink of choice since I was a kid, Mom always had a Coke, my brother and I Dr Pepper, if they didn't have that, it was A&W Root Beer!!!


Oh my, we are alike, I used to love dr pepper, and A&W root beer. WOW :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you and Jamie have a wonderful time...I know I will always treasure my memories of being there and will take the grandkids if I am able to when they are old enough.



NanaCaren said:


> I can hardly believe it in 2 days at this time of night I will be sitting in Chicago at O'hare. We have a 12 hour layover, yuck. Then on to Tampa for a 6 hour layover, finally on to London. We arrive at 7:30 am.
> 
> Julie, I will be thinking of you as I am winging my way abroad. Hugs for you and wishing you a good trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Leave to you Marianne to set us straight. Thank you; it was quite an interesting read. I'm a Pepper!!!



Marianne818 said:


> Just found this about the Dr Pepper and prune juice idea check it out..
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/business/secret/drpepper.asp


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is So cure AZ! Must be hard to give up
> 
> Pontuf


It is cute - but you either have to make up the dinette or the couch to sleep - we bought a bigger one last year that has the permanent bed plus the dinette and couch - it will be a lot more convenient for us - DH is a drive all day kind of guy and we don't stay in one place long - so the bigger one will be nice once we can get away. The nice thing about this one is that it fits in a driveway when we go visit the kids.... oh well they will just have to come see us at a campground!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen - I think DH did a great job with the pictures!


Gweniepooh said:


> Dang AZ...wish I could bid on it. Would love a camper again. It looks very nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does it look like from the outside?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Gwen - I think DH did a great job with the pictures!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty -glad to hear Angie is doing better - I would love the site for the winder if you get a minute - thanks for thinking of me. luv - AZ


Bulldog said:


> I have tried three times to send you a note and lost it all three times. I am resting today. Would you believe yesterday Angie's MIL (who is the sweetest woman you could ever meet) stepped over at four and told me to go home early. She would sit with Angie till SIL got there. No one has offered to do this since Jan! I didn't have to go out today so am resting.
> I am so excited. I am on the gusset of my first sock. I have had to frog, but not because of the pattern. I am using a dark stripped yarn. Don't really like the color but thought for learning purposes it would be just fine. I got it the two sets (2&3) of the Hiya Hiya 12" circular needles. I just love them. Sockit2me and Amyknits recommended them. I have used the Springer's Yarn Nook Video to learn. It is free on youtube. I bought it when it wasn't free and got the written instructions with it.
> I am having so much fun and it is a good escape for me.
> I DO THINK that there is some improvement in Angies right leg as far as the symptoms she has suffered from the virus. I have hope that there is no tumore and that this truly is auto immune defecit. She is able to pull that leg up to her stomach now with her exercises we do in bed and she can get on her sides now.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, time to say night night, had a good day, and pray all have a blessed day/night, may it be filled with love peace joy and healing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm getting so excited for you - but especially for Jamie - this is going to be such a event - fun fun fun!!! 


NanaCaren said:


> I can hardly believe it in 2 days at this time of night I will be sitting in Chicago at O'hare. We have a 12 hour layover, yuck. Then on to Tampa for a 6 hour layover, finally on to London. We arrive at 7:30 am.
> 
> Julie, I will be thinking of you as I am winging my way abroad. Hugs for you and wishing you a good trip.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Had a nice afternoon with three ladies from CT and two from MA. Did a little knitting and alot of taking. Was a nice day outside, too. The rain stopped and the sun was out. Worked on my socks; almost ready to bind off. Have about 1/4th of the 8th wing done on my Wingspan. Was hoping to get it finished this week but maybe by next weekend. 

Traveling wishes for the ones on the move these coming weeks. Have fun in London. Julie, good luck with the situation in Australia. Here's hoping that it comes out in your favor. 

Went to WEBS today and bought two circular needles. Looked at yarn but couldn't decide what to buy so didn't.

Gettng late so I'm heading to bed. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Tomorrow is the dance recital and then back to work on Monday.

Good night,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks M - Here's hoping!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Love the the camper!! Hope you get a great price for it!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yikes is right - I know that Cali is so expensive these days and Napa has always been so desirable- are there any outlying areas that don't have the "name" that might be more reasonable?? It would be nice to be closer to family. DH and I knew when we left So Cal for Missouri that we would never live there again - This is as close as we're going to get. But as crowded and as expensive as it is there now I don't think I would be happy back there anyway. I hope that you find your "spot" - luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Jynxx so glad to have you back. You were sorely missed.
> 
> Sam, glad your computer is fixed. My Mac air book just died. Thankfully have IPad. But can't post pix from Napa trip.
> 
> Okay Universe I am putting it out there .......I dream of living in Napa. Howsomever, checked on small 1930 two bedroom two bath, detached garage, small lot. It said $410,000.00. Yikes.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam it is a Scamp - It is white fiberglass and is shaped like an airstream. I will post a pic.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knitting and movies, you are all set!
Have fabulous trip!

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> It will be at night, I can sit in the lounge for most of the time and knit. I am used to long layovers so always have something to work on. My iPad is full of movies. Should have lots of time to finish my tv scarf. Back to packing the past of my packing.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH. AZ. This is soooooo cute! I love it!
You guys must have had so much fun traveling in this.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Sam it is a Scamp - It is white fiberglass and is shaped like an airstream. I will post a pic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, thank you for hosting us all again, sweet potato salad is interesting for sure, never thought of trying that before. 
Hope Bentley makes his debut sometime soon, I'm sure Heidi is more than ready. The boys sound like they really enjoy playing, so good when children are active. 

NanaCaren, your trip is sounding exciting, can't wait to hear all the details of how it goes. 

Pammie, hope you are feeling better, a sore throat makes everything just feel worse. 

Spider, hopes and prayers ongoing for you and DH. 

Julie, sounds like you are getting a lot done in prep for your trip to Sydney, hoping that all goes smoothly. 

Puplefi, love the pictures, lovely ladies. 

Gwen, hope you are feeling much better and headaches are all gone. 

Marianne, hope the bruises are fading fast. 

Dreamweaver, so glad you are back home and recuperating, hoping and praying it goes faster than expected. 

I think I remembered everyone, if not, I'll catch it up eventually. 
Now back to getting caught up, on page 6 so have a ways to go.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

regarding migraine help: the herbal is feverfew and is available in your local health food store and also online. A new great study shows that people with migraines, when tested, are almost universally low on magnesium as well. It's a simple supplement to find and cheap so worth a try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've caught up again after skyping quite a bit with Marianne. We were both trying to do the teeny tiny tote on the workshop and both confused...LOL Anyway found an much larger bag to do that will be more useful to me and frogged what I had done and will now wind up the yarn and tomorrow give the other one a start possibly. Also started a top for DD. Asked her if she like the pattern and got "well kinda but I'd have to try it on". Hmmmmmm....so yep, I'll knit it and hope she likes it. If not will find someone that does. I don't purchase too many patterns and did get this one from Annie's. It is called Gidget. Seems very easy; top down and no seams. 

Going to shut down for tonight since it is almost 1 a.m. and I've been up since 5:30ish. Will check in tomorrow. Hope all across the pond are having a great start to their day and those on this side have a good night and get some rest. Nighty night!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The funniest was when we took a trip to salmon Idaho and stayed in a private campground on the river. It was full of huge motor homes and buses and everyone wanted to see in our little trailer. DH and I spent a few years sailing in a small sailboat on the weekends while we were still working and learned to make do with very little space mentally and physically! But it's time to move on as they say.....


Pontuf said:


> OH. AZ. This is soooooo cute! I love it!
> You guys must have had so much fun traveling in this.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I think I will go check out a few digests- I have gotten behind- but I'll be back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can hardly believe it in 2 days at this time of night I will be sitting in Chicago at O'hare. We have a 12 hour layover, yuck. Then on to Tampa for a 6 hour layover, finally on to London. We arrive at 7:30 am.
> 
> Julie, I will be thinking of you as I am winging my way abroad. Hugs for you and wishing you a good trip.


still six days to wait, here- but it will go quickly enough- about time I figured what clothes I am taking! 12 hours in Chicago, at night does not sound very exciting- I had 5 hours in Melbourne at night- all the vendors had shut up shop- BORING!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, sounds like you are getting a lot done in prep for your trip to Sydney, hoping that all goes smoothly.
> 
> Actually not getting much done at the moment! Bit tired- because last night I hardly slept. So it will be an early night tonight- got to make a phone call at six. I am finding it very hard to lie down, because of my sinuses. Will put the dogs out one more time and try to rest- the telly would put me to sleep for sure but then I will want to turn it right off, in an effort to cut down the amount of things I have on 'stand by'. Ringo is 'begging' for a biscuit- but he has no waistline to speak of- and needs to be on short rations for a bit. I have bought 'small dog' biscuits so he gets a few of those when Rufus gets his big triangular ones. Almost time for the evening news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks myfanwy - have it up and running - night there now.
> 
> sam


That's good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good afternoon to all...
> Lurker: I am so happy that you are on your way to see Fale and hope that you and Lupe can reach a more equitable arrangement re: future events. I am sure that he will be ectstatic to see you after so many months. Is he to stay there or is he returning to be with you or will this be decided at a later time. I seem lost as to how this is being worked out. I hope that whatever the solution is, it is one that will make the two of you happier and together.
> We will really miss you. How long will you be there? Will you be able to contact with us? Miss your calls lately.
> Marlark Marge.


I am hoping we will be able to sort something out while I am there- Fale needs to speak up a bit more clearly about what he wants- this is part of what I am hoping to ascertain. I should be able to be online- Lupe is connected, or was. Failing that apparently the idea is to go to MacDonalds, (thanks Heather). Sorry I have not rung! Have been a bit remiss there- need to get California time better remembered.
I will be in Sydney 9 1/2 days


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello, cuppa time! Its 4.30 on Sunday and only 12c. Cold. I am only up to page 9 so far. Not much to report.. mum is really well, i am really well, so thats a good start.  I hope i dont read that any of you have had any more falls or mishaps LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here is a photo looking across Whitby Harbour to the steps where the black dog jumped ashore and ran up the 149 steps to the Abbey on the top of the hill (top right) in Bram Stokes Dracula.
> 
> And where they serve the best fish and chips ever.


Lovely photos.. I have an Aunt who lives in Robin Hoods Bay. I have been over there.... about 30 years ago. Beautiful area.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

took all of last night and most of today to catch up and finish last week's ktp. Also was finally able to skype Sam and Julie. :thumbup: 

Will catch up on this ktp tonight. 24 pages to this point/

Time to cook dinner.

Waves of healing energy to those who are ill or hurt.
Waves of calming energy for those who are stressed or in stressful situation.
Waves of energising energy for those with any form of depression.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Isn't it scary what we do without realizing?? :shock: :shock: :roll: I now have my drinks in a glass with a lid on it.. ROFL.. my coffee normally is in a mug with a lid also.. both the screw on types so that they don't come loose if tipped!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That sounds like a good plan! LOL.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now) 
I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> you may have a Mr. Pibb or Dr. Pibb which is about the same flavor from other brand companies....I think it has a kind of Cherry Coke flavor; very refreshng.


I dont think we do. I havent read ahead yet so i could be proven wrong. We have vanilla coke and i will have to ask my coke crazy friend about others. Mmm i dont really like cola drinks. Must investigate. LOL


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's a crazy world for sure. But I have met some of my best friends online some I am lucky enough to have met in person. THen there others that I haven't met in person but feel just as close to them.


Well isn't that what we are doing here at the TP? Not exactly gaming but we do knit and we are all friends! Whether it is one post or 10,0000 posts.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


what a lovely postcard, someone had a real brainwave when they thought that one up!
I hope you are enjoying good weather like we are, in fact dare I say that it is little bit too hot for me, we just do not get this really warm weather enough to get used to it I suppose lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well isn't that what we are doing here at the TP? Not exactly gaming but we do knit and we are all friends! Whether it is one post or 10,0000 posts.


I would agree with that , this is just our form of 'gaming' I would imagine lol


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> what a lovely postcard, someone had a real brainwave when they thought that one up!
> I hope you are enjoying good weather like we are, in fact dare I say that it is little bit too hot for me, we just do not get this really warm weather enough to get used to it I suppose lol


Me too. I'm glad for all those people that like the heat but I've never been a great fan. Here's the elderflower cordial recipe I promised. The elder tree is Sambucus *****. The flowers and the berries are used to flavour various drinks and wines. The measurements are in imperial rather than metric measure.

Elderflower Cordial

4lbs sugar
3 pints of very hot water
about 24 elderflower sprays
1 tbsp. citric acid
2 lemons

Dissolve the sugar in the hot water and leave to cool. Shake the flowers to remove any insects and with pointed scissors, cut off the small floral sprays then add to the cooled sugar syrup. Add the citric acid to the syrup. Pare the rind from the lemons and add to the pan along with the lemon juice. Stir well and cover. Keep cool and stir twice a day for three days then strain and bottle the cordial. Kept in the fridge it should be used within 6 weeks. It is used diluted with still or sparkling water and with ice makes a refreshing drink.

The syrup freezes well in small quantities. This year, I hope to harvest enough flowers to make small packs and then freeze them so that I may make the fresh syrup later in the year.

For those KTPers who live in GB and Ireland, there's a pattern for a pretty knitted jacket in the current issue of the People's Friend. Looks to me to be easily adaptable to make it longer or with long sleeves. PurpleFi, you will love the yarn featured! It is a Rowan pretty multi-coloured on a purple ground. I'm almost finished the scarf I've been knitting and after that, I'll start something small and brightly coloured.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


How cute, really cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can someone post the puffin website again please. my site history did not transfer with the windows 7 download. thank you.
> 
> sam


Here it is Sam:

Wildlife Trust
http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


The postcard is quite a good idea. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> OH. AZ. This is soooooo cute! I love it!
> You guys must have had so much fun traveling in this.
> 
> Pontuf


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well isn't that what we are doing here at the TP? Not exactly gaming but we do knit and we are all friends! Whether it is one post or 10,0000 posts.


I am told it is the same by the teens. I have made friends and learned about their lives and shared mine with them.
When one of Michael's friends isn't online for a while they all wonder what has happened and why; the same as we do. In fact one of the ones that he games with regularly will be moving to this area over the summer and attending the same school. Makes it nice he will already know people here and not feel so awkward.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Me too. I'm glad for all those people that like the heat but I've never been a great fan. Here's the elderflower cordial recipe I promised. The elder tree is Sambucus *****. The flowers and the berries are used to flavour various drinks and wines. The measurements are in imperial rather than metric measure.
> 
> Elderflower Cordial
> 
> ...


I will have see if the elderberry trees are still flowering so I can try this out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


Cute :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I have tried three times to send you a note and lost it all three times. I am resting today. Would you believe yesterday Angie's MIL (who is the sweetest woman you could ever meet) stepped over at four and told me to go home early. She would sit with Angie till SIL got there. No one has offered to do this since Jan! I didn't have to go out today so am resting.
> I am so excited. I am on the gusset of my first sock. I have had to frog, but not because of the pattern. I am using a dark stripped yarn. Don't really like the color but thought for learning purposes it would be just fine. I got it the two sets (2&3) of the Hiya Hiya 12" circular needles. I just love them. Sockit2me and Amyknits recommended them. I have used the Springer's Yarn Nook Video to learn. It is free on youtube. I bought it when it wasn't free and got the written instructions with it.
> I am having so much fun and it is a good escape for me.
> I DO THINK that there is some improvement in Angies right leg as far as the symptoms she has suffered from the virus. I have hope that there is no tumore and that this truly is auto immune defecit. She is able to pull that leg up to her stomach now with her exercises we do in bed and she can get on her sides now.
> ...


I'm so glad you had a little break...bless the MIL for spelling you early. I'm sure the kittens will soon mend the heart ache over losing the older cat...they're such fun.
Sounds like Angie is improving...that's so good to hear!
Take care and God bless.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So cute! Thanks TNS

Have a safe trip

Pontuf



TNS said:



> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can hardly believe it in 2 days at this time of night I will be sitting in Chicago at O'hare. We have a 12 hour layover, yuck. Then on to Tampa for a 6 hour layover, finally on to London. We arrive at 7:30 am.
> 
> Julie, I will be thinking of you as I am winging my way abroad. Hugs for you and wishing you a good trip.


Hope everything goes smoothly before and during your flight. Don't you just hate those long layovers...6 hrs. makes you almost wish you could rent a hotel room and nap!!!
Best wishes.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think we do. I havent read ahead yet so i could be proven wrong. We have vanilla coke and i will have to ask my coke crazy friend about others. Mmm i dont really like cola drinks. Must investigate. LOL


We have had Vanilla Coke, and I am not certain, but may have had Cherry Coke, but they have been short run specials, not permanently available. Don't recall anything similar from Pepsi! I have to watch my consumption- I can start to crave them, but not overly keen on the flavoured ones.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sam it is a Scamp - It is white fiberglass and is shaped like an airstream. I will post a pic.


Oh my, if I lived closer.. I sure would bid on this sweet lady!! I love Scamps, I thought when I saw the inside picture it was a Scamp, but wasn't sure. She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren
Could you get a cheap rate for a night at the local airport hotel? They sometimes do this if they have empty rooms.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


LOL!!! Cute!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Well isn't that what we are doing here at the TP? Not exactly gaming but we do knit and we are all friends! Whether it is one post or 10,0000 posts.


LOL... my Daniel told me I am worse than he is now about computer time, was amazed at how long I sit and "chat" with the KTP family. I am never to comment about his gaming,  :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wish I was in Montreal this week end. Had plans to go but changed my mind and am gong to London instead.
> I too am watching on tv instead.


===================
You aren't missing much with last night's torrential downpour! But alas, today the sun is shining and hopefully will remain like this...nevertheless, it is 15C (57F) this morning and promises to warm up. As long as it is not slippery on the road, there will be less of a chance of accidents! Enjoy London!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


Have a lovely break!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is a lovely warm sunny day here again . Let's hope to lasts until at least Thursday as we are going on a trip to an Abbey nearby and the gardens are beautiful.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the post card! Cute way to have a memory for sure! 
The cordial sounds wonderful, alas none available in this area I'm sure :thumbdown: 
Patches, I think you are a long lost sister.. just need to bring each other back into the fold :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Kathy, sounds like a wonderful day, hope the recital was as perfect as the music. I applaud you for resisting the yarns, not sure Gwen and I could have walked out without a few skeins in our bags :lol: :roll: :wink: 
So many on or heading out on vacations and get-a-ways, wishing you God Speed on your journeys, friends, families and wonderful sites to see and explore. Be safe, have a blast and take lots of pictures to share. Most of all enjoy these special times, NanaCaren with your daughter, memories that will last a lifetime. Julie, so much to do in the days you are away, I pray for the outcome of the visit to be all that you and Fale want and hope for. Whatever comes, know that we are all with you in spirit and in prayers. I do so worry about you my friend, I've been lack in our Skype time, I do apologize and will try to be much better in the future! 
So many to comment on, my brain is spinning trying to remember. :-( I always have you all in my prayers, your avatars will pop in my head from time to time during the day, so know that I am holding you all close in my heart. 
I tried to knit the teeny tiny tote on the workshop, the pattern made no sense to me at all.. LOL.. so am skipping that and moving onto the hat. I know the workshop is closing soon, circumstances have kept me from being able to concentrate but am ready to once again tackle a new project. 
Hard to believe that I have such a big yarn stash, many different colors and types but not one skein or ball or hank of 100% wool. Silly silly me.. ROFL
Rain is moving in for the day.. I'll be on and off trying to keep up this week!! 
Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


Have a wonderful time, I love when others cook breakfast!! Enjoy this special time.. looking forward to pictures :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Woke up to sun today - what a novelty. Temperature
is supposed to get to around 74 F. Maybe it won't
rain this afternoon.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.

Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.

Anyway, I hope you all have a wonderful day or night. I rejoice in your blessings and keep you close in my thoughts.

EJ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to grow these, perhaps one day I will have one as beautiful as yours! Thank you for sharing, I'll be sure to show to mom... she loves all the flower, garden and scenery pictures.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Caren, you would have been better to go to Toronto and pick up an Air Canada flight - it is direct. My daughter in law is a flight attendant and leaves Calgary at 4 pm every Sunday evening - straight flight to Heathrow and comes back every Tuesday- there is a flight every day. Same thing out of Toronto, would not be hard to get there on a flight from Montreal to Toronto - likely 4 or 5 a day pick up a London flight. Just a thought for your November trip.

If I remember correctly you are close to the Canadian border near Montreal? it would be better than a total of l8 hours sitting in airports.

I do hope you have a wonderful trip. I hope you can keep in touch with us. I will be thinking of you all the time you are away. 

Julie's trip to Sydney is coming up soon too. My thoughts are with you both. Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm excited, C just came in and ask if I'd like to go to Gainesville :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hmmm silly question, Michaels and Joanne's both having yarn sales and I have coupons????? Silly woman.. :lol: :lol:   I need more wool for felting .. YIPEEEEEE


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm excited, C just came in and ask if I'd like to go to Gainesville :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hmmm silly question, Michaels and Joanne's both having yarn sales and I have coupons????? Silly woman.. :lol: :lol:   I need more wool for felting .. YIPEEEEEE


I have a room full of yarn but went to Michaels yesterday and bought *wool* - now I have to search felting sites for ideas. it is so much fun. I know I want to make slippers (we will be doing a slipper felting class - the plans are in the works. Some beautiful Kaleidescope loops and threads on sale. I am thinking I will try to make a knitted newsboy cap, or even a crochet one and felt it . Just the size needed which would have to be figured out.

It loses about l/3 if it is heavily felted. So I would plan on making it l/4 larger as I wouldn't want it felted too heavily. 
I am making icords for the handles of my bag and will felt them.

I went looking for leather braid and then to a shoe maker to see if he could put leather triangles and attach or somehow incorporate a leather braid or leather handles - $85.00 so I am now working on i cords!

Good thoughts to everyone. So nice to have Sam home. Shirley


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday morning and I've been up since 7 am. 
Tolled to my DD1 this morning. My DGS's hand surgery went well. But when they got bonne, they had to have the youngest DGS's dog put to sleep. Then the DGD's car broke down, luckily not too far from home, but had to go pick them and the two babies up. The sisters had gone down to Dayton to see their brother and then went to the Columbus zoo. So, my DD had a busy day!

The dance recital is at 4:00 this afternoon. She has rehearsal this morning. Can't wait to see her in her costumes. She's a natural ham. 

Nice pix. My sister has a Scamp but I think it is smaller. Love the flowers. 

Started a halter top for my youngest DGD. Pink cotton blend yarn with attached butterflies. Should be cute. Hopefully I will have enough yarn.

Was reminded of the shawl pattern's name for the green shawl. It is the Ashton. I will have to post a pic. 

Hope everyone has a.great.day. Some knitting, the dance recital and laundry are on my agenda today. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


Beautiful hydrangea bush! When I was growing up, we had one by our front porch. One year when I was in my teens, we had exceptionally dry weather. I took water out by the bucketsful to keep that bush alive. Of course, we had no garden hose at that time.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someone needs to slap my hands away from paypal...yes Marianne I just bought some yarn...again! My excuse...40% of already discounted yarn today only at DBNY. Lovely yarn...and, and, and, I did put some back so it could have been worse! Don't ya just love my rationale! ROFL


Love Diet Dr. Pepper!
Gwen, I would deem it foolish to pass a good bargain! Rationales work!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dr. Pepper is a soft drink produced by Pepsi (I think it is by pepsi but if not then it is by Coca Cola) I hated it as a child but am addicted to it as an adult.


Actually, Dr. Pepper is a 7-Up product.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


Very cute eye glass case! Did you know that eye glass cases make great needle & scissor holders? I bought several and use them in each of my project bags. Teachers are the "original" bag ladies....after retiring, it was easy to move into being a knitting bag lady!   
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I loved watching Michael Jordon playing - when he went up for a basket it always looked like he was floating through the air - a true artist.
> 
> it is just fun watching Ayden - he allows nothing to distract him. his dad used to call "ideas" to him when he was up to bat until Ayden said "dad, I have a coach". I think avery will be the same way - they both play for the love of the game.
> 
> sam


Ayden is sounding very much like our son when he was younger. It is fun to watch them enjoy it so much! Watch out if they get into traveling teams! It can be a full time "occupation". However.....his love and study of the game translated into serious skill...which then translated into $$$ for college! Yeah! Also, that concentration that he has is VERY useful in school. He is developing good skills that will serve him well wherever he goes/does.
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a fabulous time and hope you're getting good weather.



gottastch said:


> Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful hydrangea!!!



EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love the post card! Cute way to have a memory for sure!
> The cordial sounds wonderful, alas none available in this area I'm sure :thumbdown:
> Patches, I think you are a long lost sister.. just need to bring each other back into the fold :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Kathy, sounds like a wonderful day, hope the recital was as perfect as the music. I applaud you for resisting the yarns, not sure Gwen and I could have walked out without a few skeins in our bags :lol: :roll: :wink:
> ...


Glad to hear you are recovering from your mishap!
Not many days to go now- will be a busy week, you never know we may be able to Skype while I am in Aussie! So glad you are able to knit again! It can be hard being on bed rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


Our hydrangeas flower at Christmas time! Lovely to see it, and good news for your sister


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I do hope you have a wonderful trip. I hope you can keep in touch with us. I will be thinking of you all the time you are away.
> 
> Julie's trip to Sydney is coming up soon too. My thoughts are with you both. Shirley


Thanks Shirley- I hope to sort out one or two things for Ringo today- he badly needs a good collar, and toe clipping- we have very little concrete, and grass does not wear down their toes well!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> still six days to wait, here- but it will go quickly enough- about time I figured what clothes I am taking! 12 hours in Chicago, at night does not sound very exciting- I had 5 hours in Melbourne at night- all the vendors had shut up shop- BORING!


NanaCaren, 12 hours in O'Hare....it is easy to take the El downtown to Chicago. I think you can get the El in the United terminal. Hope the hours of your layover cover a great deal of daylight. If I were going to be there I'd come get you and show you around! A great time for reading and knitting if you don't leave the terminal. It's a big airport.....your could get in a few miles of walking!
Have a good flight, and wonderful trip. I've been to London once....loved it!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping we will be able to sort something out while I am there- Fale needs to speak up a bit more clearly about what he wants- this is part of what I am hoping to ascertain. I should be able to be online- Lupe is connected, or was. Failing that apparently the idea is to go to MacDonalds, (thanks Heather). Sorry I have not rung! Have been a bit remiss there- need to get California time better remembered.
> I will be in Sydney 9 1/2 days


Wishing you ALL the best.....good visiting, and satisfactory resolutions for all! We are keeping you close in our hearts!
Bon voyage et bon chance!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats to your sister. Lovely pic of the hydrangea, too


EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley what if you bought suede yarn and braided it then attched it; would that make a decent handle? If so today discontinuedbrandname yarn.com has some suede yarn by Berroco on sale 50% off the already discounted price. It is today only though. Just a thought.



Designer1234 said:


> I have a room full of yarn but went to Michaels yesterday and bought *wool* - now I have to search felting sites for ideas. it is so much fun. I know I want to make slippers (we will be doing a slipper felting class - the plans are in the works. Some beautiful Kaleidescope loops and threads on sale. I am thinking I will try to make a knitted newsboy cap, or even a crochet one and felt it . Just the size needed which would have to be figured out.
> 
> It loses about l/3 if it is heavily felted. So I would plan on making it l/4 larger as I wouldn't want it felted too heavily.
> I am making icords for the handles of my bag and will felt them.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Wishing you ALL the best.....good visiting, and satisfactory resolutions for all! We are keeping you close in our hearts!
> Bon voyage et bon chance!
> Carol (IL)


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea for the scissors...will definitely make one for that use. DD also wants one for her glasses so that makes 2 more to make for sure. Oh and thank you. By the way, discontinuednamebradeyarn.com has a 50% the already discounted price sale today only too. Danger, danger, danger. LOL



cmaliza said:


> Very cute eye glass case! Did you know that eye glass cases make great needle & scissor holders? I bought several and use them in each of my project bags. Teachers are the "original" bag ladies....after retiring, it was easy to move into being a knitting bag lady!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good idea for the scissors...will definitely make one for that use. DD also wants one for her glasses so that makes 2 more to make for sure. Oh and thank you. By the way, discontinuednamebradeyarn.com has a 50% the already discounted price sale today only too. Danger, danger, danger. LOL


You are right...danger-danger! "Luckily" we are in the midst of packing up to go back to Chicago....our pill supply is running low...gotta' replenish. Probably should pay some bills, too...check the mail, etc. etc. It's always hard to leave here. I'm signing off now...will try to check in at the other end of the day....about 8 hours from now....wonder how many pages I'll be behind?
good vibes to all for all aches, pains, worries, & concerns.
Carol (IL)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathy,

I saw your shawl and TV scarf postings. They are both beautiful. You did a really nice job.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

EJ--Are the lighter blooms on your plant newer blossoms or older ones?
I've never seen what appears to be a bi-colored set of blossoms on one plant.

Hope you are having a good day with the little ones there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr Pepper, 7Up , A&W and many other popular brands are now a part of the Dr Pepper Snapple product group.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sam it is a Scamp - It is white fiberglass and is shaped like an airstream. I will post a pic.


AZ, How cute is the Scamp!!!! I've never seen one. Thank U for posting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a fabulous time and hope you're getting good weather.


have a wonderful time with your friends. keep in touch if you can.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. Have just finished catching up on 27 pages of KTP, and catching up with what everyone is doing. I don't post much, but enjoy reading everyone else's posts. 
Just finished making apricot jam for Apricot Chicken in the slow cooker. It's an easy meal, which is good as I have to phone my son in half an hour, and church is 6 pm. With everything in the pot, just serve and eat. Slow cookers are great, even if you don't work. 
After 3 kinds of antibiotics I think my nose is finally getting better. I scraped it on a tree getting the lawnmower out. It was that angry red, almost purple colour and very swollen, but just has a big scab now. 
It's a beautiful day-16 C and sunny. We've had so much rain lately, but the last 2 days we've taken advantage of the good weather to cut the lawn and dig the vegetable beds and weed the flower gardens. So much to do-- too much to do! I'm seriously thinking of selling the place, as I find it more and more difficult to keep up with the house and outside work. It's also very difficult to find anyone willing to come and make repairs, as everyone is either doing their own work, or in construction work and working on big projects. 
Sorry to be complaining. I really am enjoying this lovely day. Just wondering aloud (or at least in print) what I should do.
I continue to remember everyone in prayer, all those who need healing, direction, or help in any way. I love all the pictures everyone posts--flowers, quilts, knitting, family, etc. I'm currently working on The Little Lace Cat's Paw Scarf for my sister. Have a great day everyone and happy knitting!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This morning we had a nice rain, but now the sun is out. Very pleasant day. I've been knitting and watching baseball. I decided I had better check out the TP amd sure enough, I'm behind. Guess I'll try to catch up! I hope everyone is well and having a good day, or sleeping well and having wonderful dreams!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I'm packed and ready to go - off to Madeira in the morning! Hope everyone stays well (no more falls please...you know who you are!! :roll: ) and enjoy the rest of the week. All those off on trips - travel safely and enjoy! I'll see you on next week's KTP, off now to read the 17 pages I have to catch up........ :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


Looks good - like the nails too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yaaaay! Saw a puffin on the webcam at last! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am slowly catching on to skype! just talked to Julie!! yeah!

Sitting in my nightgown, hair a mess as I have been doing some work on the workshops. church pretty soon. nice to talk to you Julie. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am slowly catching on to skype! just talked to Julie!! yeah!
> 
> Sitting in my nightgown, hair a mess as I have been doing some work on the workshops. church pretty soon. nice to talk to you Julie. Shirley


Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!! 
below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


Glad you arrived safely, have a lovely time, hope the weather is good and safe journey home when the time comes


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a room full of yarn but went to Michaels yesterday and bought *wool* - now I have to search felting sites for ideas. it is so much fun. I know I want to make slippers (we will be doing a slipper felting class - the plans are in the works. Some beautiful Kaleidescope loops and threads on sale. I am thinking I will try to make a knitted newsboy cap, or even a crochet one and felt it . Just the size needed which would have to be figured out.
> 
> It loses about l/3 if it is heavily felted. So I would plan on making it l/4 larger as I wouldn't want it felted too heavily.
> I am making icords for the handles of my bag and will felt them.
> ...


Shirley have you thought of trying a Charity shop ( you call them thrift or goodwill ? ) for a bag that is cheap to buy that has nice leather straps which could be used. My friend picked up a straw bag that had leather handles attached that she could use on a bag she had knitted and was going to felt. She only paid £3.50 for it and it would have cost probably nearly three times that to buy just the handles. The best bit about it is that the straw bag is going to be recycled with cloth straps and I am going to have it ! lol


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

jheiens said:


> EJ--Are the lighter blooms on your plant newer blossoms or older ones?
> I've never seen what appears to be a bi-colored set of blossoms on one plant.
> 
> Hope you are having a good day with the little ones there.
> ...


The lighter blooms are the newer ones. They are not fully open yet.
EJ


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, I'm packed and ready to go - off to Madeira in the morning! Hope everyone stays well (no more falls please...you know who you are!! :roll: ) and enjoy the rest of the week. All those off on trips - travel safely and enjoy! I'll see you on next week's KTP, off now to read the 17 pages I have to catch up........ :shock:


Have a wonderful time, with good weather as well. The gardens in Madeira will be stunning and full of colour just now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Have a wonderful time, with good weather as well. The gardens in Madeira will be stunning and full of colour just now


It is quite startling for me how easily one can reach other countries and Islands from Britain- it is such a mission to get to anywhere from here- even to the Chatham Islands that are part of NZ! Let alone Australia or New Caledonia, Tonga or Samoa, most involve at least 3 hours air travel!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Depending on the colors - you can buy leather/suede boot laces material ---these can be used to braid and or tied together to do an i-cord....hiding the knots into the inside. Tuesday Morning has some handles from time to time -


Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley what if you bought suede yarn and braided it then attched it; would that make a decent handle? If so today discontinuedbrandname yarn.com has some suede yarn by Berroco on sale 50% off the already discounted price. It is today only though. Just a thought.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Sam, I agree - laptops are touchy or something. Mine either erases what I have typed or it takes part of a sentence and puts it wherever it wants, Usually in the middle of my typing so nothing makes sense!!
I'm getting to go see my youngest grand children on the 20th. 2 weeks in CA. I can't wait to see them as it has been awhile and they grow so fast.
Nothing like rocking chair and a grand baby!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it didn't print tns.

sam



TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ...here is website for the swift. It should show you how it folds up: http://www.sunflowerswifts.co.uk or http:www.theyarncafe.com/brands/sunflower.swifts.html
if you can't pull them up, 
google or search for sunflower swifts and it will pull up the websites. they are sturdy and fold up nicely. The girls were generous with Mothers Day, so I was able to get longpeg set. The swift ($75) plus the extra set of pegs and shipping from UK came to $118...my girls are good to Moma
EJS...your hydrangea is beautiful. Mine is violet and pink but I want it to be blue. LOL. Proud for your sister and her new home
I got home at one this afternoon. Hope to work on my sock. I on the foot section headed for the toe. WOOOHOOO. I am concerned I am gonna run out of thread. I made it 7" from top to heel flap as pattern said. This is a 50 gm ball of Patons Kroy I think. A nap calls but really want to knit! TTYL...Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I cannot say anymore about Gwen's shopping.. LOL.. C and I went to G'ville today and I kinda went a bit overboard, LOL. Not terribly bad though.. I saved more than I spent for $80 dollars I got $180 dollars worth of yarn and notions, beads and needles, even some fabric for C ( I needed 3 more dollars in order to get a 25% off coupon) LOL.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ...go to the sunflower swifts site and click on swifts in the upper left corner and it will show you how it folds up or breaks down to store in box it comes in. Luv Ya...Betty


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They are pretty popular the design has stayed the same for so long that they never really look dated. Make sure you "try one on for size" before you get too excited...there isn't a whole lot of head room!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Oh my, if I lived closer.. I sure would bid on this sweet lady!! I love Scamps, I thought when I saw the inside picture it was a Scamp, but wasn't sure. She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!


gottastch said:


> Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> They are pretty popular the design has stayed the same for so long that they never really look dated. Make sure you "try one on for size" before you get too excited...there isn't a whole lot of head room!!!


Oh I know.. they used to be manufactured near Houston, my dad bought one of the first off the line, they were tiny but I loved that camper!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

they do make a 13' with no bathroom Kathy. This one is 16' self contained. Enjoy the recital!!!!


kehinkle said:


> Sunday morning and I've been up since 7 am.
> Tolled to my DD1 this morning. My DGS's hand surgery went well. But when they got bonne, they had to have the youngest DGS's dog put to sleep. Then the DGD's car broke down, luckily not too far from home, but had to go pick them and the two babies up. The sisters had gone down to Dayton to see their brother and then went to the Columbus zoo. So, my DD had a busy day!
> 
> The dance recital is at 4:00 this afternoon. She has rehearsal this morning. Can't wait to see her in her costumes. She's a natural ham.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They are manufactured in the midwest somewhere I think- not very common in the West.


Strawberry4u said:


> AZ, How cute is the Scamp!!!! I've never seen one. Thank U for posting.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks betty-


Bulldog said:


> AZ...go to the sunflower swifts site and click on swifts in the upper left corner and it will show you how it folds up or breaks down to store in box it comes in. Luv Ya...Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I know.. they used to be manufactured near Houston, my dad bought one of the first off the line, they were tiny but I loved that camper!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> it didn't print tns.
> 
> sam


I just took a photo on my iPad, so have no idea what you have to do to make it printable - had assumed it should print just like a normal photo file, but maybe its to do with posting on a website?? Anyone else know what to do? (In case you are wondering this is about the Puffin post card)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that looks lovely Julie. I hope to do that workshop eventually.



Lurker 2 said:


> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


what lovely pictures, imagine being able to grow amaryllis outside!
It is indoors only here in Scotland and I have never managed to get them to bloom again the following year. What a lovely colour of pink the rose is. It will be a wee while yet before the roses are in bloom here but I noticed that the peony roses have just opened up. 
I have Solway ( minature long haired dachshund) here now for 2 weeks and I thought I had lost him, he was nowhere to be seen and as he is stone deaf I cannot call him. I searched everywhere indoors but no joy. I then went outside to look and could not see him. I was just beginning to panic a bit when a movement inside the outdoor rabbit hutch caught my eye. I knew I had not put the rabbits outside yet as I had been busy indoors. Well when I took the rabbits in last night I must have left the door open and he had ventured in to have a nose around and was thoroughly enjoying himself rolling on the grass!!! lol
I guess I am going to have an entertaining couple of weeks with him, will certainly be kept busy between the rabbits and the dog.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the "ammo" is gorgeous! I would have "purged" quite a few of those myself had I been you! Rose bush is lovely. My rose bush has quit blooming and blossoms dying; need to go deadhead it if the rain every ceases.



Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> I just took a photo on my iPad, so have no idea what you have to do to make it printable - had assumed it should print just like a normal photo file, but maybe its to do with posting on a website?? Anyone else know what to do? (In case you are wondering this is about the Puffin post card)


I think it would depend on what Sam chose to save it as on his computer before it can be printed?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

great flowers M - I have a few Iris that I have liberated from other places!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope everything goes smoothly before and during your flight. Don't you just hate those long layovers...6 hrs. makes you almost wish you could rent a hotel room and nap!!!
> Best wishes.
> JuneK


Yes they can be a bother. YOu'd think it would be easier to fly us straight to London instead of to florida first. I can sleep any where, if I'm tired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> NanaCaren
> Could you get a cheap rate for a night at the local airport hotel? They sometimes do this if they have empty rooms.


I am sure there must be one close. Jamie wants to do the whole travel without until we get to London. She has never had to spend the night in the airport. To her it's an adventure, we will see.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> the "ammo" is gorgeous! I would have "purged" quite a few of those myself had I been you! Rose bush is lovely. My rose bush has quit blooming and blossoms dying; need to go deadhead it if the rain every ceases.


I need to do that on both the big rose bushes, I usually am better about doing that, but so far this year between the rains and this leg, haven't been good about keeping up with the lawn and the gardens. Still have to get the mulch for the new garden and to freshen up the one in front of the house. :|


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> ===================
> You aren't missing much with last night's torrential downpour! But alas, today the sun is shining and hopefully will remain like this...nevertheless, it is 15C (57F) this morning and promises to warm up. As long as it is not slippery on the road, there will be less of a chance of accidents! Enjoy London!!!


I watched it on tv and chatted with a friend that was watching as well. 
Thank you I am going to enjoy it. Will be the daughters first time, she is very excited.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> what lovely pictures, imagine being able to grow amaryllis outside!
> It is indoors only here in Scotland and I have never managed to get them to bloom again the following year. What a lovely colour of pink the rose is. It will be a wee while yet before the roses are in bloom here but I noticed that the peony roses have just opened up.
> I have Solway ( minature long haired dachshund) here now for 2 weeks and I thought I had lost him, he was nowhere to be seen and as he is stone deaf I cannot call him. I searched everywhere indoors but no joy. I then went outside to look and could not see him. I was just beginning to panic a bit when a movement inside the outdoor rabbit hutch caught my eye. I knew I had not put the rabbits outside yet as I had been busy indoors. Well when I took the rabbits in last night I must have left the door open and he had ventured in to have a nose around and was thoroughly enjoying himself rolling on the grass!!! lol
> I guess I am going to have an entertaining couple of weeks with him, will certainly be kept busy between the rabbits and the dog.


Sounds like it is going to be a fun time with him, just be sure to check all the places he can hide, LOL. Mom's dog was deaf and blind, she would stand out in the yard and bark when she got lost, I'd have to go down and get her, but most of the time she found her way on her own.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Got to Door County just fine and the guys are cooking breakfast and are making lots of noise - lol! Cell service is spotty at best so I am using our friend's computer. Hope you are all well and I will look forward to chatting again next week


Enjoy your time away.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> great flowers M - I have a few Iris that I have liberated from other places!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a few of his day lilies also.. they came from my GM's old homestead in Arkansas, she often told me the story of the lilies, they came from dad's GGGF's home in Alabama, story is my whatever GGGGM brought them on a covered wagon from her home, now not sure if that was in Scotland or where they might have lived when first arriving in the states. Nanny Mac had a diary that she was given when she married my GF along with a tote sack of the bulbs. The color is described in full detail in the diary, in later years my Aunt found pictures of the lilies and noted the colors. Though they have been divided, sub divided and so on down the line, all the girls in the family are given bulbs and an empty diary to keep track of the plantings and divisions. Just a tradition in our family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> So many on or heading out on vacations and get-a-ways, wishing you God Speed on your journeys, friends, families and wonderful sites to see and explore. Be safe, have a blast and take lots of pictures to share. Most of all enjoy these special times, NanaCaren with your daughter, memories that will last a lifetime. Julie, so much to do in the days you are away, I pray for the outcome of the visit to be all that you and Fale want and hope for. Whatever comes, know that we are all with you in spirit and in prayers. I do so worry about you my friend, I've been lack in our Skype time, I do apologize and will try to be much better in the future!
> 
> I will remember this time with her for ever. She is as excited as I was last time I went. Not that I'm not excited too. It is cute every hour or so she tells me how much longer and she can't believe it is so close. Bags are packed and by the door.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Caren, you would have been better to go to Toronto and pick up an Air Canada flight - it is direct. My daughter in law is a flight attendant and leaves Calgary at 4 pm every Sunday evening - straight flight to Heathrow and comes back every Tuesday- there is a flight every day. Same thing out of Toronto, would not be hard to get there on a flight from Montreal to Toronto - likely 4 or 5 a day pick up a London flight. Just a thought for your November trip.
> 
> If I remember correctly you are close to the Canadian border near Montreal? it would be better than a total of l8 hours sitting in airports.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the layovers too much. If I was flying to Heathrow I would go straight from O'Hare. Seems how I wish to fly into Gatwick I have the crazy overlays and destinations. Last time we flew into Heathrow was an much shorter time.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I love the post card! Cute way to have a memory for sure!
> The cordial sounds wonderful, alas none available in this area I'm sure :thumbdown:
> Patches, I think you are a long lost sister.. just need to bring each other back into the fold :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Kathy, sounds like a wonderful day, hope the recital was as perfect as the music. I applaud you for resisting the yarns, not sure Gwen and I could have walked out without a few skeins in our bags :lol: :roll: :wink:
> ...


Ditto :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> NanaCaren, 12 hours in O'Hare....it is easy to take the El downtown to Chicago. I think you can get the El in the United terminal. Hope the hours of your layover cover a great deal of daylight. If I were going to be there I'd come get you and show you around! A great time for reading and knitting if you don't leave the terminal. It's a big airport.....your could get in a few miles of walking!
> Have a good flight, and wonderful trip. I've been to London once....loved it!
> Carol (IL)


It will be nighttime. I have my knitting and iPad. I plan on getting a couple small projects finished and Jamie never leaves home without her kindle and books. We both have our airport blankets that go with us. I walked for ever last couple times I was at O'hare.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and my son-in-law - I always thought it tasted medicinal.
> 
> sam


I've never tasted Dr. Pepper and am not a soft drink drinker anyway. I think Pepsi tastes like toilet cleaner.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm excited, C just came in and ask if I'd like to go to Gainesville :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hmmm silly question, Michaels and Joanne's both having yarn sales and I have coupons????? Silly woman.. :lol: :lol:   I need more wool for felting .. YIPEEEEEE


YOU GO GIRL!!! :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, I'm packed and ready to go - off to Madeira in the morning! Hope everyone stays well (no more falls please...you know who you are!! :roll: ) and enjoy the rest of the week. All those off on trips - travel safely and enjoy! I'll see you on next week's KTP, off now to read the 17 pages I have to catch up........ :shock:


Enjoy your trip as well. I'm playing catch up today as well. Kept getting sidetracked for some reason.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> I cannot say anymore about Gwen's shopping.. LOL.. C and I went to G'ville today and I kinda went a bit overboard, LOL. Not terribly bad though.. I saved more than I spent for $80 dollars I got $180 dollars worth of yarn and notions, beads and needles, even some fabric for C ( I needed 3 more dollars in order to get a 25% off coupon) LOL.


Nice haul Marianne. I have been good and not bought much in the past few months.
EJ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...


Very nicely done, looking good. I will have to wait to start mine until I am back home. Might look for some yarn while I'm in London though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great hydrangea ejs - like the color.

sam



EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I just took a photo on my iPad, so have no idea what you have to do to make it printable - had assumed it should print just like a normal photo file, but maybe its to do with posting on a website?? Anyone else know what to do? (In case you are wondering this is about the Puffin post card)


I right clicked on it drug it onto my desk top, went to file and clicked print.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

madeira - i'm thinking spain - am I wrong or right?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Have a wonderful time, with good weather as well. The gardens in Madeira will be stunning and full of colour just now


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I cannot say anymore about Gwen's shopping.. LOL.. C and I went to G'ville today and I kinda went a bit overboard, LOL. Not terribly bad though.. I saved more than I spent for $80 dollars I got $180 dollars worth of yarn and notions, beads and needles, even some fabric for C ( I needed 3 more dollars in order to get a 25% off coupon) LOL.


Sister, you really know how to shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad I don't need to use a laptap on a daily basis - I was glad that alex let me use his when mine was gone.

i'm ready to use the rocking chair as soon as Bentley decides to make an appearance. lol

sam



nickerina said:


> Sam, I agree - laptops are touchy or something. Mine either erases what I have typed or it takes part of a sentence and puts it wherever it wants, Usually in the middle of my typing so nothing makes sense!!
> I'm getting to go see my youngest grand children on the 20th. 2 weeks in CA. I can't wait to see them as it has been awhile and they grow so fast.
> Nothing like rocking chair and a grand baby!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


Beautiful flowers I love the colors, thanks forsharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it didn't print tns.
> 
> sam


Try dragging it to your desk top then print it from there THat is what I did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great haul Marianne - the three dark skeins - dark reds - I have one of those - I should go and see if our joann's has any. I really like the yarn.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I cannot say anymore about Gwen's shopping.. LOL.. C and I went to G'ville today and I kinda went a bit overboard, LOL. Not terribly bad though.. I saved more than I spent for $80 dollars I got $180 dollars worth of yarn and notions, beads and needles, even some fabric for C ( I needed 3 more dollars in order to get a 25% off coupon) LOL.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sam. The chicken and strawberry salad recipe, posted on page 1 of this KTP is just wonderful. I made it today for my sister and we enjoyed every bite. The dressing is luxurious. I hope I'm invited to a barbeque soon as I'd bring the salad as my contribution. It is the perfect summer meal. The dressing included Irish wild flower honey given to me by friend Phelim. Lovely to have local produce in any meal. I'd have used my own lettuce brought from the cottage vegetable garden but we wolfed that yesterday!! Again, many thanks. I've finished the long scarf and started a little tea cosy, using yarn that came free with a knitting magazine. The tea cosy looks like a cup cake and I plan to bring it to my friend Elizabeth when next I visit her home. She makes an excellent cup of tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers Marianne - I can smell the roses here.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they have a restroom in them?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> They are pretty popular the design has stayed the same for so long that they never really look dated. Make sure you "try one on for size" before you get too excited...there isn't a whole lot of head room!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

asked and answered.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> they do make a 13' with no bathroom Kathy. This one is 16' self contained. Enjoy the recital!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...


Very nice Julie!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Next we'll just get you sippy cups! ROFL


Some years ago, I was having a bad time with nerves and did resort to a sippy cup with straw for my cold drinks near the computer. I liked it enough tokeep using it whennerves settled.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well that is part of the "journey" - I hope she is documenting the trip with a trip diary or posting to a journal. It's always so much fun to read after some time has passed. I try to write every night in our "log" when we are on a trip, it's such a good way to remember the great coffee shop or whatever it might be that slips through the cracks of my memory!!!


NanaCaren said:


> I am sure there must be one close. Jamie wants to do the whole travel without until we get to London. She has never had to spend the night in the airport. To her it's an adventure, we will see.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

machriste said:


> I love Dr. Pepper too! Sorry you don't have it down under. Coke has a similar product called Mr. Pibbs.


It is available down under in limited loacations like some lolly stores that stock American sweets. My nephew buys a carton of it every fortnight.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's taken me forever because I keep getting side tracked on other projeccts but I finally finished and felted the eyeglasses case from Gin red's workshop. Now to start the hat. I had a dickens of a time getting the wool to felt and I KNOW it was wool specifically for felting. Had to do the felting process using 4 tennis balls and 5 washings. Success at last though.


Lovely. Pity my glasses won't fit as they do not have hinges.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Marianne that is such a wonderful tradition - we have a few plants in our family that were cuttings or starts from my great gran and MiMi - my grandmother. My sister in So Cal has become the keeper of the Eppies - my Dad's dad grew them and MiMi kept them up after he died in 1963. We all had cuttings and grew them when we were all in So Cal, but they just aren't happy anywhere else. I will steal a couple of pics from her FB page to show you the flowers - they are breathtaking. I have some sedum (2 different types) and my Hollyhocks and Iris that I brought back from Missouri. I am down to 2 house plants - one is a "friendship plant" that was a start from MiMi and one is a grape Ivy that was a start from my neighbor Mary.....I just can't bring myself to give them up even though they struggle. Oh my I wrote a book....don't get me started on traditions........... I am such a sap!! luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> I have a few of his day lilies also.. they came from my GM's old homestead in Arkansas, she often told me the story of the lilies, they came from dad's GGGF's home in Alabama, story is my whatever GGGGM brought them on a covered wagon from her home, now not sure if that was in Scotland or where they might have lived when first arriving in the states. Nanny Mac had a diary that she was given when she married my GF along with a tote sack of the bulbs. The color is described in full detail in the diary, in later years my Aunt found pictures of the lilies and noted the colors. Though they have been divided, sub divided and so on down the line, all the girls in the family are given bulbs and an empty diary to keep track of the plantings and divisions. Just a tradition in our family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> that looks lovely Julie. I hope to do that workshop eventually.


The one thing that can be a bit tricky is getting a good looking bobble, otherwise if you have cabled before there will be no major problems- I picked up the Alpaca for about $1 a ball a year or so ago- amazing when you get end of line bargains!
I am enjoying doing it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very nicely done, looking good. I will have to wait to start mine until I am back home. Might look for some yarn while I'm in London though.


Thanks Caren- be good to see what you can find in London, especially as you looked at yarn shops last time!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is lovely Lurker and I really like the color!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> The one thing that can be a bit tricky is getting a good looking bobble, otherwise if you have cabled before there will be no major problems- I picked up the Alpaca for about $1 a ball a year or so ago- amazing when you get end of line bargains!
> I am enjoying doing it!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Very nice Julie!!


I am not quite sure how it will work out over the back, but the sleeve cuff is definitely going to be an ok size.
I must go bring in Ringo- he is outside making a nuisance of himself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> It is lovely Lurker and I really like the color!!!!!!!!!


I suspect it is one of those garments I am going to want to wear all the time in winter- but at the rate I am going it will be ready next winter! Useful blue- goes with many other colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


They look real hot climate blooms- lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well that is part of the "journey" - I hope she is documenting the trip with a trip diary or posting to a journal. It's always so much fun to read after some time has passed. I try to write every night in our "log" when we are on a trip, it's such a good way to remember the great coffee shop or whatever it might be that slips through the cracks of my memory!!!


She has bought herself a new journal just for this trip. She is much better at writing in her journal than I am. Too many thing slipped through the cracks on my last trip.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Not just hot but humidity - I babied a dozen here for years and never could get them to bloom. If I ever do a green house I will get a few from my sister and try them again.


Lurker 2 said:


> They look real hot climate blooms- lovely!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> .
> I have Solway ( minature long haired dachshund) here now for 2 weeks and I thought I had lost him, he was nowhere to be seen and as he is stone deaf I cannot call him. I searched everywhere indoors but no joy. I then went outside to look and could not see him. I was just beginning to panic a bit when a movement inside the outdoor rabbit hutch caught my eye. I knew I had not put the rabbits outside yet as I had been busy indoors. Well when I took the rabbits in last night I must have left the door open and he had ventured in to have a nose around and was thoroughly enjoying himself rolling on the grass!!! lol
> I guess I am going to have an entertaining couple of weeks with him, will certainly be kept busy between the rabbits and the dog.


Sounds like you will have fun with Solway. Reese gave me a scare this past week. Usually when I am working in the front yard she stays nearby and I don't have to tie her or put her in the fenced backyard. However, there are some small chipmunks living in the neighborhood, in drain pipes and other nooks and crannies. She is fascinated by them. Luckily they are very quick and I don't think she can catch them. But one day I realized she wasn't with me and didn't respond when I called. I was starting to worry, when I finally went to the neighbor's back yard and found her under their deck, I guess following her nose. DH says the delicious scent of chipmunk was just too much for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren- be good to see what you can find in London, especially as you looked at yarn shops last time!


I am looking forward to finding lots of goodies this time. I told Jamie the yarn shop would be a must for sure.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh good I'm glad to hear this and tell her I hope she fills lots of travel journals in her life!!


NanaCaren said:


> She has bought herself a new journal just for this trip. She is much better at writing in her journal than I am. Too many thing slipped through the cracks on my last trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


Absolutely gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Not just hot but humidity - I babied a dozen here for years and never could get them to bloom. If I ever do a green house I will get a few from my sister and try them again.


I've been struggling to get rhubarb established here- to my delight one of the crowns is growing in a heap of potting mix that has been emptied in the back garden! Very different problems, very different climates!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am looking forward to finding lots of goodies this time. I told Jamie the yarn shop would be a must for sure.


I can hear the excitement coming through!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


The Eppies are gorgeous! I have never seen these before.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


OH MY, that is beautiful, I love the colors, so nice to see, great eye candy. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know - and I would so like to carry them on myself - but sister has started my DD with some and since she is down at the beach they should do well. Once you get one to bloom you are just hooked!!


NanaCaren said:


> Absolutely gorgeous flowers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sandy you could probably grow them up there.


Sandy said:


> The Eppies are gorgeous! I have never seen these before.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> still six days to wait, here- but it will go quickly enough- about time I figured what clothes I am taking! 12 hours in Chicago, at night does not sound very exciting- I had 5 hours in Melbourne at night- all the vendors had shut up shop- BORING!


Coming back from England, the wait in Philadelphia for the local plane to Williamsport was five hours until the plane was supposed to leave at 10:00 p.m. OUR time. Then there was the night that the plane was not in so it could leave. And then they kept telling us that the plane for Wilkes Barre had to leave first and that was not in either. After a while we started joking about exchanging the books we had finished reading.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, sounds like you are getting a lot done in prep for your trip to Sydney, hoping that all goes smoothly.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

epiphyllum is the correct spelling- they are known also as orchid cactus - I think my sister has close to 200 plants now....


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sam it is a Scamp - It is white fiberglass and is shaped like an airstream. I will post a pic.


Cool looking vehicle. I liked the interior as well. Only problem for some of us is storage for our stashes while using it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Does your tv not have a sleep feature? When I took care of animals for people I would leave the tv on if I could so they'd have some sound in the house and then it would go off at the specified time.


No! I have never had such a sophisticated feature!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Caren, you would have been better to go to Toronto and pick up an Air Canada flight - it is direct. My daughter in law is a flight attendant and leaves Calgary at 4 pm every Sunday evening - straight flight to Heathrow and comes back every Tuesday- there is a flight every day. Same thing out of Toronto, would not be hard to get there on a flight from Montreal to Toronto - likely 4 or 5 a day pick up a London flight. Just a thought for your November trip.
> 
> If I remember correctly you are close to the Canadian border near Montreal? it would be better than a total of l8 hours sitting in airports.
> 
> ...


People have told me Air Canada was among the best they've flown. That was not my experience, except it was very reasonably priced. On my way back I had a question and the Air Canada guy in Toronto was very very rude. Made me decide that would not be a future option. The plus was that you go through customs there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What gorgeous flowers. Never seen ones like that before. And you say they are native to California? Are they fragrant?



AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha!! that could be a problem!!! I guess I could have filled up pillow cases and just slept on my stash!!!


busyworkerbee said:


> Cool looking vehicle. I liked the interior as well. Only problem for some of us is storage for our stashes while using it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know that they are native.... I just know that they grow well in Southern Cal - I will have to look into that. Some of them have a faint fragrance but most do not - much like other flowering cactus. But these don't have thorns!!


Gweniepooh said:


> What gorgeous flowers. Never seen ones like that before. And you say they are native to California? Are they fragrant?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh good I'm glad to hear this and tell her I hope she fills lots of travel journals in her life!!


 I will be sure to tell her. 
Writing and reading are her favorite things to do. I am sure she will have to journal nearly full by the time we leave for home.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> AZ...here is website for the swift. It should show you how it folds up: http://www.sunflowerswifts.co.uk or http:www.theyarncafe.com/brands/sunflower.swifts.html
> if you can't pull them up,
> google or search for sunflower swifts and it will pull up the websites. they are sturdy and fold up nicely. The girls were generous with Mothers Day, so I was able to get longpeg set. The swift ($75) plus the extra set of pegs and shipping from UK came to $118...my girls are good to Moma
> EJS...your hydrangea is beautiful. Mine is violet and pink but I want it to be blue. LOL. Proud for your sister and her new home
> I got home at one this afternoon. Hope to work on my sock. I on the foot section headed for the toe. WOOOHOOO. I am concerned I am gonna run out of thread. I made it 7" from top to heel flap as pattern said. This is a 50 gm ball of Patons Kroy I think. A nap calls but really want to knit! TTYL...Betty


I think hydrangea color is dependent on the acidity of the soil.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

See I think I used to know this..... CRAFT!!!
epicacti or epiphyllums, are native to tropical rain forests from Mexico


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be sure to tell her.
> Writing and reading are her favorite things to do. I am sure she will have to journal nearly full by the time we leave for home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think hydrangea color is dependent on the acidity of the soil.


it is


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been struggling to get rhubarb established here- to my delight one of the crowns is growing in a heap of potting mix that has been emptied in the back garden! Very different problems, very different climates!


It took me 2 years to get a good crop of rhubarb when I transplanted it. I think it didn't like the area that I moved it too.

I bet you can hear the excitement. The house will be very quiet and then Jamie will say " guess what? We are leaving tomorrow. I am so excited. " 
LOL She just came inside from the pool, guess what 21 hours right now.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No! I have never had such a sophisticated feature!


Not sophisticated here on my 26" old tv. Have not inaugurated a new tv that can get digital yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


Your roses and 'ammo's are beautiful. Living in an apt. I miss having flowers. Even had a few in the tiny yard I had at my townhouse! Beautiful bearded iris I got from my Mom and azaleas particularly.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Coming back from England, the wait in Philadelphia for the local plane to Williamsport was five hours until the plane was supposed to leave at 10:00 p.m. OUR time. Then there was the night that the plane was not in so it could leave. And then they kept telling us that the plane for Wilkes Barre had to leave first and that was not in either. After a while we started joking about exchanging the books we had finished reading.


Had that happen when all three of the kids were with me. We were delayed so long they gave us first class seats the rest of the way home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Not sophisticated here on my 26" old tv. Have not inaugurated a new tv that can get digital yet.


Maybe it does come with size, mine is about 22 in, and came before everything went flat screen, the govt. has paid for it to go digital- tv's being deemed essential for Pensioners!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Makes me smile!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> then Jamie will say " guess what? We are leaving tomorrow. I am so excited. "
> LOL She just came inside from the pool, guess what 21 hours right now.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I saw your shawl and TV scarf postings. They are both beautiful. You did a really nice job.


Thank you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

time for a cuppa and relax. Just had minor emergancy and had to litteraly drop my knitting on floor and bolt. DSF somehow fell through furbaby gate. glad Mum was at home and her car was in garage as it caught him and he didn't fall to the floor. That would have required ambulance attendance and a possible trip to hospital to check no serious damage.
(Furbaby gate is a baby gate installed across laundry arch to keep furbaby out of house most of time. Bothersome landlord and lots of carpets.)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, try this with your cuppa and relax!!!

S'MORE CUPS:
 7 whole graham crackers, finely crushed
 1/4 cup powdered sugar
 6 tbsp butter, melted
 4 bars milk chocolate candy
 12 large marshmallows

Preheat oven to 350. Place graham crackers into a large resealable plastic bag. Finely crush into crumbs. Combine graham cracker crumbs, powdered sugar and butter in small bowl. Mix well with fork.

Place small scoop of crumb mixture in each cup of a mini-muffin pan. Press crumbs to form shallow cups. Bake 4-5 minutes or until edges are bubbling

While the crust is in the oven, break two of the candy bars into rectangles. Remove pan from oven; place one rectangle into each cup.

Cut marshmallows in half crosswise using shears dipped in cold water. Place one marshmallow half, cut-side down, into each cup. (For parties, just use different colored marshmellows) Return to oven 1-2 minutes or until marshmallows are just slightly softened. Remove from oven; cool 15 minutes. Carefully remove cups from pan. Cool completely.

Break remaining candy bars and place in (1-cup) prep bowl. Microwave on HIGH 1 minute-1 1/2 minutes or until melted and smooth, stirring every 20 seconds. Dip the top of each marshmallow in melted chocolate. Turn top-side up and let stand 40 minutes-1 hour or until set.

Yield: 24 cups
Store in an airtight container for up to 1 week. Yeah, right. Like they'll last that long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here is a photo looking across Whitby Harbour to the steps where the black dog jumped ashore and ran up the 149 steps to the Abbey on the top of the hill (top right) in Bram Stokes Dracula.
> 
> And where they serve the best fish and chips ever.


How I would have loved the fish and chips and love the photo of the Abbey. I did see that movie too. What fun you had with your special friends!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, love your scarves. You did a really terrific job and I know you made Julie quite proud. Bravo!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

TNS said:


> I just took a photo on my iPad, so have no idea what you have to do to make it printable - had assumed it should print just like a normal photo file, but maybe its to do with posting on a website?? Anyone else know what to do? (In case you are wondering this is about the Puffin post card)


Not sure if anyone else has answered, but this is what I do. Put cursor in middle of picture and right click. This should give a list. I then chose save pic as... I use jpeg to save pics as so many systems can handle it. Give it a name you will remember and save it to pic file.

go into pic file and open pic. you should then be able to print. This works on Windows systems.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


Gorgeous!!! Anxious for the name to see if we can get them here as an annual.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> epiphyllum is the correct spelling- they are known also as orchid cactus - I think my sister has close to 200 plants now....


Asked n answered, thanks! Wow 200? She must have a big yard


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastch relax znd enjoy your company and time away.i haveheard that is a great area to visit.

NanaCaren hope that you and Jamie have safe travelsnd a wonderful time!

AZ willbe thinking of you tomorrow, prayers for a quick uncomplicated surgery and recovery.

Everyonehave a wondercul evening/day. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Some years ago, I was having a bad time with nerves and did resort to a sippy cup with straw for my cold drinks near the computer. I liked it enough tokeep using it whennerves settled.


With my RA I never know when my hands will spasm or cramp, also can be holding something then my hand goes numb and it drops. I was having a period of my arms jerking over nothing, that has finally stopped, (almost hit several customers when I was working) was really embarrassing especially at work or grocery shopping :roll:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the flowers. The pictures come out so clear.
Really like the cable Lurker is doing and the color is one of my favorites.
It is so neat to have flowers and plants that have been passed from one family member to another. Would bring back lots of memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


What beautiful blossoms!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Marianne that is such a wonderful tradition - we have a few plants in our family that were cuttings or starts from my great gran and MiMi - my grandmother. My sister in So Cal has become the keeper of the Eppies - my Dad's dad grew them and MiMi kept them up after he died in 1963. We all had cuttings and grew them when we were all in So Cal, but they just aren't happy anywhere else. I will steal a couple of pics from her FB page to show you the flowers - they are breathtaking. I have some sedum (2 different types) and my Hollyhocks and Iris that I brought back from Missouri. I am down to 2 house plants - one is a "friendship plant" that was a start from MiMi and one is a grape Ivy that was a start from my neighbor Mary.....I just can't bring myself to give them up even though they struggle. Oh my I wrote a book....don't get me started on traditions........... I am such a sap!! luv-AZ


LOL.. same here.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


Oh my these are beautiful!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gottastch relax znd enjoy your company and time away.i haveheard that is a great area to visit.
> 
> NanaCaren hope that you and Jamie have safe travelsnd a wonderful time!
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am going to do my best to post a few pictures of our fun. Only ones where we are not being silly though.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> epiphyllum is the correct spelling- they are known also as orchid cactus - I think my sister has close to 200 plants now....


I thought that is what they might be, but wasn't sure. Very beautiful would love to try to grow one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


Great haul from the stores and gorgeous flowers. Was trying to figure out what Ammos were. Expecting a photo of a something totally different. LOL


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ...Tomorrow is the day. We all love you and have your back. Prayers going up for you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Busyworkerbee, try this with your cuppa and relax!!!
> 
> S'MORE CUPS:
>  7 whole graham crackers, finely crushed
> ...


sounds yummy. love this style of biscuit. Will try some after grocery day when I can get ingrediants.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Have just finished catching up on 27 pages of KTP, and catching up with what everyone is doing. I don't post much, but enjoy reading everyone else's posts.
> Just finished making apricot jam for Apricot Chicken in the slow cooker. It's an easy meal, which is good as I have to phone my son in half an hour, and church is 6 pm. With everything in the pot, just serve and eat. Slow cookers are great, even if you don't work.
> After 3 kinds of antibiotics I think my nose is finally getting better. I scraped it on a tree getting the lawnmower out. It was that angry red, almost purple colour and very swollen, but just has a big scab now.
> It's a beautiful day-16 C and sunny. We've had so much rain lately, but the last 2 days we've taken advantage of the good weather to cut the lawn and dig the vegetable beds and weed the flower gardens. So much to do-- too much to do! I'm seriously thinking of selling the place, as I find it more and more difficult to keep up with the house and outside work. It's also very difficult to find anyone willing to come and make repairs, as everyone is either doing their own work, or in construction work and working on big projects.
> ...


Your avatar is just sooo cute. Hop the nose heals!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...


Oh that is looking sooo nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone. Not sure what today will bring beyond the grocery shopping trip. Woke to sun shining in my window. Went and took a photo of my hydrangea as it is loaded with blooms for the first time since being planted. Got the kids all ready to head outside to play and BOOM~~the clouds rolled in and it is pouring out there. Have the kids watching t.v at the moment but almost ready to send them to their room to play. They are so full of energy.
> 
> Got a call from my sister yesterday and she was so funny rejoicing about a property tax bill in the mail. I could not figure out why that was a good thing until she tells me "If I am getting this notice then that means the house has finally been put in my name and it is mine". LOL~ she has been battling since Dad passed because the beneficiary deed did not get filed soon enough and it was not certain that she would be able to keep the house. That is a big worry off her shoulders. I am so happy for her.
> 
> ...


Hydrangeas...One of my favorites and yours is loaded with beautiful blossoms. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have dried ones all over my house, in a wreath, in a vase, and a huge arrangement as you enter with dried ones and dried roses and dried eucalyptus.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I don't know that they are native.... I just know that they grow well in Southern Cal - I will have to look into that. Some of them have a faint fragrance but most do not - much like other flowering cactus. But these don't have thorns!!


My dad used to grow these, I knew I had seen a flower like this before.. looked up in his plant book, I don't have a picture but he has it in his journal, he kept them in his sunroom during the winter. I'll have to try to find one now, this is awesome!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It took me 2 years to get a good crop of rhubarb when I transplanted it. I think it didn't like the area that I moved it too.
> 
> I bet you can hear the excitement. The house will be very quiet and then Jamie will say " guess what? We are leaving tomorrow. I am so excited. "
> LOL She just came inside from the pool, guess what 21 hours right now.


LOL.. I'm excited for you both!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all, pray for a good tomorrow, for all
Those who are traveling, traveling mercy, for all and have fun


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Marianne, so glad you are doing better, at least I assume you are since I saw where someone said you are knitting again. I'm so far behind on here. 

Got to go with a girlfriend today and we had lunch at a place high on a hill overlooking Canandaigua Lake in the Finger Lakes. Felt like we were in heaven. They have a white bean burger, (no meat) that is to die for and add a nice glass of cabernet and you have heaven on earth. There was a wedding outside so we got to watch the whole thing. It was a Jewish wedding and the first time either of us had seen one. A lovely experience. My friend and I go to lunch usually with coupons so she can eat free. She got turned down for another job as they say she will leave because she has two degrees. She can't get work in her field and they don't want to hire her outside her field as they think she will leave, but she needs to make a living and working as a temp for $10 an hour is not enough. She has about another month and then will have to move in with her sister in another city. Just an hour from here so we will still see each other. At least we had a nice afternoon away from all the cares. Now she's at home busy filling out applications.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nana Caren, you and Jamie have the trip and time of your life. Safe journey, wonderful experiences, and come back full of joy. We will miss you. Say hello to that red head for me.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Great haul from the stores and gorgeous flowers. Was trying to figure out what Ammos were. Expecting a photo of a something totally different. LOL


LOL... they are Amaryllis, the front of my dads house was bordered with them, the sides of the yard (in rural Texas one doesn't have a lawn, it's a yard, LOL) and all around the pecan trees he had the day lily plants under the Live Oaks the hosta and ferns. Spanish moss draped from the limbs just added such a charm to the home. I miss it, but it is home to a new family now from what I understand they are very happy there!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... they are Amaryllis, the front of my dads house was bordered with them, the sides of the yard (in rural Texas one doesn't have a lawn, it's a yard, LOL) and all around the pecan trees he had the day lily plants under the Live Oaks the hosta and ferns. Spanish moss draped from the limbs just added such a charm to the home. I miss it, but it is home to a new family now from what I understand they are very happy there!


Yes, realized that when I saw it...too funny. Now I know a nickname for them. Oh that house does sound charming and I remember Spanish moss from my years living in Fla. Miss my roots too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Busyworkerbee, try this with your cuppa and relax!!!
> 
> S'MORE CUPS:
>  7 whole graham crackers, finely crushed
> ...


for one with Diabetes, you have a remarkable repertoire of sweet recipes!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I searched ''epiphyllums'' and found a good number of links to them, ie, naming, genus, growing advice and much more--if any one is interested.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love the flowers. The pictures come out so clear.
> Really like the cable Lurker is doing and the color is one of my favorites.
> It is so neat to have flowers and plants that have been passed from one family member to another. Would bring back lots of memories.


It is going to involve quite a bit of double checking- because the yarn is so much finer than the original- but if the worst comes to the worst it can go to the DGD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh that is looking sooo nice. :thumbup:


I'll take that compliment from one who knitted the scarf in your avatar many moons ago!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had that happen when all three of the kids were with me. We were delayed so long they gave us first class seats the rest of the way home.


On those planes into Williamsport there is only one class, and the co-pilot is also the steward.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe it does come with size, mine is about 22 in, and came before everything went flat screen, the govt. has paid for it to go digital- tv's being deemed essential for Pensioners!


Digital is a big fat pain as far as I'm concerned. But Congress decreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Digital is a big fat pain as far as I'm concerned. But Congress decreed.


Apparently it frees up the airways though! more compact, or something like that, Zoe seems to understand it!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hydrangeas...One of my favorites and yours is loaded with beautiful blossoms. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have dried ones all over my house, in a wreath, in a vase, and a huge arrangement as you enter with dried ones and dried roses and dried eucalyptus.


A friend used dried ones for christmas tree decorations.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

reek1845 said:


> Sam, thanks for the welcome - my first visit to the party! We are having another cloudy, rainy day in Maryland...should not complain as we were in need of rain. Thanks again.


Welcome, Reek....the tea table always has room for one more....we always love new voices at the table.
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to involve quite a bit of double checking- because the yarn is so much finer than the original- but if the worst comes to the worst it can go to the DGD!


Can't you just use it double?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Can't you just use it double?


would run out, before complete! and it is a discontinued line!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...


OMG...."relaxing" with? I am so impressed. Just beautiful. It tells me I have SOOOOOO much to learn and accomplish! Am I in the right crowd? very nice work!
carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I cannot say anymore about Gwen's shopping.. LOL.. C and I went to G'ville today and I kinda went a bit overboard, LOL. Not terribly bad though.. I saved more than I spent for $80 dollars I got $180 dollars worth of yarn and notions, beads and needles, even some fabric for C ( I needed 3 more dollars in order to get a 25% off coupon) LOL.


bargains are bargains.....gotta' go with 'em! :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol (IL)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> epiphyllum is the correct spelling- they are known also as orchid cactus - I think my sister has close to 200 plants now....


Beautiful flowers. 
EJ


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


Flowers are always so beautiful....so intricate and delicate....I just love 'em! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks for sharing....a flower always makes me feel good!
carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> OMG...."relaxing" with? I am so impressed. Just beautiful. It tells me I have SOOOOOO much to learn and accomplish! Am I in the right crowd? very nice work!
> carol (IL)


I count Aran work as part of my heritage as a Scot, I have never done it commercially, but have completed several jerseys, large and small- same as I just 'go for it' with Fair Isle work- also I did teach knitting for a couple of years. I don't mean to boast, or demean anyone else- you have been teaching I am sure for longer than I have- we all have different strengths- I chose to be home with the children while they were little and I knitted by hand and machine to clothe us- as well as doing a mass of sewing for us all!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I just got home from a weekend trip to Lynchburg, Virginia. DH and I went down there for a meeting of his "Ham" radio Bible study group. We meet once a year and we always have a wonderful time. Bob (DH) is already in bed and I'm going in a few minutes - we drove 500 miles today and we are tired!!! I'll catch up on the Tea Party tomorrow when my eyes will stay open. Hope I haven't missed any major news like Sam's grandson being born or something! I know Nana Caren is leaving soon, hope you have a safe trip to London. Well, goodnight all, see you tomorrow. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Caren I hope you and Jamie have safe travels. Say hello to Dave for me I really miss him.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HI All....we made it home w/o incident. Car is unloaded, but the laundry bags are still at the bottom of the stairs waiting to get to the laundry room (on 3rd floor). Maybe tomorrow. We are relaxing....3 weeks of mail will be delivered tomorrow, DH has to have some blood work done, doctor appts on Wednesday, refresh the pill supply....then we are free "to go again!". LOVE this retired life! We will be here for most of the next 3 weeks. Part of what I need to do is plan details for the trip to Knit-a-palooza! SO excited about that!
Now to go back to catch up!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

So nice to see you online Missed you so much Hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Saturday night, and I think I may be off to bed. I love the yarn and flowers. Hydrangeas bring back so many memories. I wish I had some, but when I tried, they all died. I think they need a lot of water.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a few of his day lilies also.. they came from my GM's old homestead in Arkansas, she often told me the story of the lilies, they came from dad's GGGF's home in Alabama, story is my whatever GGGGM brought them on a covered wagon from her home, now not sure if that was in Scotland or where they might have lived when first arriving in the states. Nanny Mac had a diary that she was given when she married my GF along with a tote sack of the bulbs. The color is described in full detail in the diary, in later years my Aunt found pictures of the lilies and noted the colors. Though they have been divided, sub divided and so on down the line, all the girls in the family are given bulbs and an empty diary to keep track of the plantings and divisions. Just a tradition in our family.


so tender.....love the long connection to family. Treasure that story & tradition.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm glad I don't need to use a laptap on a daily basis - I was glad that alex let me use his when mine was gone.
> 
> i'm ready to use the rocking chair as soon as Bentley decides to make an appearance. lol
> 
> sam


Folks...I'm getting confused. What is the big challenge of using a laptop computer or a land-based computer? What is it that folks find so difficult about a laptop? Just curious.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm glad I don't need to use a laptap on a daily basis - I was glad that alex let me use his when mine was gone.
> 
> i'm ready to use the rocking chair as soon as Bentley decides to make an appearance. lol
> 
> sam


I'd be checking out the rocker before Bentley arrives...just to make sure it is okay!   
carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG those sound so good!



5mmdpns said:


> Busyworkerbee, try this with your cuppa and relax!!!
> 
> S'MORE CUPS:
>  7 whole graham crackers, finely crushed
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> for one with Diabetes, you have a remarkable repertoire of sweet recipes!


hahahaha, I just know the sweet stuff that I *cant* eat. And it is wise that I dont eat these either! But for those who are not diabetics, this would be great. Great for kids too! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My hands periodically will shake and even though both have had carpal tunnel surgery they still go numb. Such is life. Sippy cups, cups with screw on tops & straws...anything that works. Even though I have may mugs I use a travel mug with lid every morning for my coffee. Marianne knows I was just poking fun at "us" when I said I'd get her a sippy cup. I have considered for myself before. LOL



Marianne818 said:


> With my RA I never know when my hands will spasm or cramp, also can be holding something then my hand goes numb and it drops. I was having a period of my arms jerking over nothing, that has finally stopped, (almost hit several customers when I was working) was really embarrassing especially at work or grocery shopping :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...but let me fill this space with wishes to NanaCaren that she and Jamie have a wonderful trip. Will be sending traveling mercies and energy to you for an exciting time. Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing tales!

Off to knit just a bit more and then to bed. Will be heading down to Atlanta area tomorrow to see oldest DD's new place. She and grands moved Saturday and she wants me to come down tomorrow so youngest DD and I will make the short drive (45 min.) to see the new place. 
Hugs and prayers to everyone. Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne do you think they would grown in our area?



Marianne818 said:


> I thought that is what they might be, but wasn't sure. Very beautiful would love to try to grow one!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently it frees up the airways though! more compact, or something like that, Zoe seems to understand it!


Analogue signals take up a lot of airwave space. Switching to digital frees up a lot of space that the consumers are wanting for their cell phones, wi-fi, and all that stuff. Especially in the cities where there is not much air space. More and more tv services are being done through satelite dishes too, especially in the rural areas where it is not feasible to run cable.
Cell phones went completely digital about three years ago here. Two years ago all tv signals went digital. More and more cell phone companies are coming into the market and providing services too. Canada needed more air space for the signals. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Analogue signals take up a lot of airwave space. Switching to digital frees up a lot of space that the consumers are wanting for their cell phones, wi-fi, and all that stuff. Especially in the cities where there is not much air space. More and more tv services are being done through satelite dishes too, especially in the rural areas where it is not feasible to run cable.
> Cell phones went completely digital about three years ago here. Two years ago all tv signals went digital. More and more cell phone companies are coming into the market and providing services too. Canada needed more air space for the signals. Zoe


I knew you could explain it better than I could!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No just lots of shelves and lots of pots!


Pup lover said:


> Asked n answered, thanks! Wow 200? She must have a big yard


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pup!


Pup lover said:


> Gottastch relax znd enjoy your company and time away.i haveheard that is a great area to visit.
> 
> NanaCaren hope that you and Jamie have safe travelsnd a wonderful time!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Angora! I will pass it on to my sister.


Angora1 said:


> What beautiful blossoms!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Folks...I'm getting confused. What is the big challenge of using a laptop computer or a land-based computer? What is it that folks find so difficult about a laptop? Just curious.
> Carol (IL)


For me it was the stupid mousepad right below the keyboard and my wrist kept on moving over it and sending my letters all over the place. I disabled the keyboard mouse and just use a cordless mouse now. I love the laptop and cant conceive of the notion of returning to a desk-top model. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

If I had stayed in Missouri I would have probably had her send some cuttings - there was plenty of humidity!!! and I had a mud room that they could have wintered in. Here they did fine except I had to bring them in during the winter because they would freeze and I don't have anywhere in the house that they did well in during that time - I think that is why they never bloomed.....


Marianne818 said:


> I thought that is what they might be, but wasn't sure. Very beautiful would love to try to grow one!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie!


Bulldog said:


> AZ...Tomorrow is the day. We all love you and have your back. Prayers going up for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My dad used to grow these, I knew I had seen a flower like this before.. looked up in his plant book, I don't have a picture but he has it in his journal, he kept them in his sunroom during the winter. I'll have to try to find one now, this is awesome!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost forgot..AZ will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow for your surgery. I know all will go well and look forward to hearing from you as you recover. {{{extra hugs}}}
Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job Joy!!!!!!!!!!


jheiens said:


> I searched ''epiphyllums'' and found a good number of links to them, ie, naming, genus, growing advice and much more--if any one is interested.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!


EJS said:


> Beautiful flowers.
> EJ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have fun tomorrow! And drive safe!


Gweniepooh said:


> oops...but let me fill this space with wishes to NanaCaren that she and Jamie have a wonderful trip. Will be sending traveling mercies and energy to you for an exciting time. Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing tales!
> 
> Off to knit just a bit more and then to bed. Will be heading down to Atlanta area tomorrow to see oldest DD's new place. She and grands moved Saturday and she wants me to come down tomorrow so youngest DD and I will make the short drive (45 min.) to see the new place.
> Hugs and prayers to everyone. Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen - I'll check in tomorrow after I get home and settled.


Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot..AZ will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow for your surgery. I know all will go well and look forward to hearing from you as you recover. {{{extra hugs}}}
> Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I am going to go watch some TV with DH - I will talk to you all tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.

His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.

His show Peep Show is still running in Las Vegas.

Not bad for a boy from Paw Paw Michigan! And one of the nicest people you would ever meet!

Congrats Cuzin Jerry!

XO


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Folks...I'm getting confused. What is the big challenge of using a laptop computer or a land-based computer? What is it that folks find so difficult about a laptop? Just curious.
> Carol (IL)


It's not the confusing part for me, I just prefer my PC keyboard mainly, I have to keep this lap top on a cooling fan, it is angled too steeply and it hurts my hands after awhile. Also hate not having a key pad, I know there are lap tops out there with them, but this was a gift and doesn't have one. Plus when I type my thumbs evidently go over the mouse pad area and my cursor flies all over the place, has caused me to loose posts and emails that I had typed out. I do love the portability of it, the compact nature of it, also easier to Skype on. Pro's and Con's on every machine, just like cars and homes everyone has their choices and some prefer both :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My hands periodically will shake and even though both have had carpal tunnel surgery they still go numb. Such is life. Sippy cups, cups with screw on tops & straws...anything that works. Even though I have may mugs I use a travel mug with lid every morning for my coffee. Marianne knows I was just poking fun at "us" when I said I'd get her a sippy cup. I have considered for myself before. LOL


We both have the cups with the screw on lids.. cause we be smarts, as my DS said when he was little! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne do you think they would grown in our area?


I don't know but I'm going to research for sure.. they are beautiful!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot..AZ will be thinking and praying for you tomorrow for your surgery. I know all will go well and look forward to hearing from you as you recover. {{{extra hugs}}}
> Gweniepooh


Would say Ditto, but want to add that we are going to be holding you and the staff close in prayers tomorrow!!

Now, Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


WOW... that's a lot of plants!!!!!!!!!! I just want one or two maybe.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


Wow! I see what you mean! Our winter winds would have a field day if I had them lined up like that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks. prayers that all will go well tomorrow!
XO


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Found this on my Facebook page, thought about those about to depart via airports :thumbup: :thumbup:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/994144_10151484050982945_1217985861_n.jpg

I have yet to figure out how to copy and paste a picture.. sorry


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kinky Boots just won Best Musical! Paw Paw is celebrating!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Kinky Boots just won Best Musical! Paw Paw is celebrating!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I saw the movie version of Kinky Boots. Have never seen a Broadway musical.

Congrats to Jerry
Congrats to cast and crew for Best Musical


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the keyboard is too small - and I am just used to my tower and monitor. I suppose if a laptop was all I had I would eventually learn to use it and maybe like it - but I have a 21" monitor and I really like that.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Folks...I'm getting confused. What is the big challenge of using a laptop computer or a land-based computer? What is it that folks find so difficult about a laptop? Just curious.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me - I already have - Heidi did a great job on the cushions so all I need now is a baby to rock.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I'd be checking out the rocker before Bentley arrives...just to make sure it is okay!
> carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi there julie, how are you? Not long now....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of soothing healing energy az sticks - you are going to be on our minds tomorrow - just know that everything is going to be fine.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> If I had stayed in Missouri I would have probably had her send some cuttings - there was plenty of humidity!!! and I had a mud room that they could have wintered in. Here they did fine except I had to bring them in during the winter because they would freeze and I don't have anywhere in the house that they did well in during that time - I think that is why they never bloomed.....


don't you all turn your bathrooms green in winter with your potted plants for the humidity from baths and showers?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did I miss something about all the pots - thought I had read everything carefully.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam can you post a picture of the rocker?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yaaaay! Saw a puffin on the webcam at last! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pawpaw - that brings back memories - my uncle Russell live six or eight miles north of pawpaw - one winter we drove up to see him and aunt sarah - we were over half way there when the snow started. by the time we got there it was almost whiteout conditions. we got to within a mile of their house and there was a huge drift almost the length of their road. their neighbors where we parked the car took us the rest of the way on snowmobile - there were five of us - took him three trips. when we walked in the house aunt sarah was laddleing out homemade chicken soup like she did it every morning at three in the morning. we had a great weekend - the snow plow came while we were there so we could walk out to the car. one of the better times with the ex - she didn't throw one fit while we were there.

sam

congrats to your cousin.



Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I cannot say anymore about Gwen's shopping.. LOL.. C and I went to G'ville today and I kinda went a bit overboard, LOL. Not terribly bad though.. I saved more than I spent for $80 dollars I got $180 dollars worth of yarn and notions, beads and needles, even some fabric for C ( I needed 3 more dollars in order to get a 25% off coupon) LOL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny Marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Found this on my Facebook page, thought about those about to depart via airports :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/994144_10151484050982945_1217985861_n.jpg
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to copy and paste a picture.. sorry


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I also managed to take a couple of pictures before the rain started


Lovely flowers


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Found this on my Facebook page, thought about those about to depart via airports :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-akash3/994144_10151484050982945_1217985861_n.jpg
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to copy and paste a picture.. sorry


Hey Julie,

at least you can do check in online the day before and avoid the cues, no luggage, straight through customs and on your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pbs also did an anniversary showing of phamton of the opera - I could watch it everyday - saw in the first time in Vancouver, bc. the music can reduce me to tears if I am not careful.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there julie, how are you? Not long now....


Indeed I will be in your time zone this time next week!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren, you and Jamie have the trip and time of your life. Safe journey, wonderful experiences, and come back full of joy. We will miss you. Say hello to that red head for me.


As long as there are no delays as the layovers are long enough. I have promised the teens I will take more pictures this time. The camera is already packed. This is a new experience for Jamie. I am going to try to check in when I get a chance.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK here are a couple of pictures of my sisters Eppies - I will go look up the correct spelling of the complete name....but someone will probably post it before I do!!


Wow, stunning :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It took me 2 years to get a good crop of rhubarb when I transplanted it. I think it didn't like the area that I moved it too.
> 
> I bet you can hear the excitement. The house will be very quiet and then Jamie will say " guess what? We are leaving tomorrow. I am so excited. "
> LOL She just came inside from the pool, guess what 21 hours right now.


Woo Hoo!! Have a fantastic time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> For me it was the stupid mousepad right below the keyboard and my wrist kept on moving over it and sending my letters all over the place. I disabled the keyboard mouse and just use a cordless mouse now. I love the laptop and cant conceive of the notion of returning to a desk-top model. Zoe


 :thumbup: I too love my laptop but i use a cordless mouse also. I just cant navigate the mousepad.. especially if i am playing a game.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


Aaaah, now i know what they are. I have a couple of those. Not flowered yet though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


Wow, well done :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> AZ Sticks. prayers that all will go well tomorrow!
> XO


Ditto


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats. To your husbands cousin!!!!!!!
Hope that baby comes soon. Keep looking for the big news!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats. To your husbands cousin. That is s interesting .
Hope the baby comes soon, keep looking for the big news!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> AZ...Tomorrow is the day. We all love you and have your back. Prayers going up for you.


  :thumbup: Thinking good thoughts and sending prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula ---I used to drive for 7-1/2 hours to get to my home town from where I live now....could do it as a 20-30 year old, but then got wearisome...it was about 400 miles and that is now 500 miles is my limit for any one day- just get too tired.  That's why we're flying to Oregon instead of driving. Rest up and glow in the memories of your time together. Would like to hear more about the group. I'm fascinated by ham radios.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I just got home from a weekend trip to Lynchburg, Virginia. DH and I went down there for a meeting of his "Ham" radio Bible study group. We meet once a year and we always have a wonderful time. Bob (DH) is already in bed and I'm going in a few minutes - we drove 500 miles today and we are tired!!! I'll catch up on the Tea Party tomorrow when my eyes will stay open. Hope I haven't missed any major news like Sam's grandson being born or something! I know Nana Caren is leaving soon, hope you have a safe trip to London. Well, goodnight all, see you tomorrow. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's wonderful, pass along the congrats from us. That cast had to be a hoot to work with --Cyndi lauper!!?? Only know her persoality wise from the Celebrity Apprentice!!
Good job!!



Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great new flowers I need to check on -I know the hydraengas will grow here- needto try to Ammo's and others. They are all so pretty. New recipes and patterns to try. Best wishes to all - welcome back to some travelers - good times for those who have reached their destinations -- and wonderful travels for those just starting out.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a few of his day lilies also.. they came from my GM's old homestead in Arkansas, she often told me the story of the lilies, they came from dad's GGGF's home in Alabama, story is my whatever GGGGM brought them on a covered wagon from her home, now not sure if that was in Scotland or where they might have lived when first arriving in the states. Nanny Mac had a diary that she was given when she married my GF along with a tote sack of the bulbs. The color is described in full detail in the diary, in later years my Aunt found pictures of the lilies and noted the colors. Though they have been divided, sub divided and so on down the line, all the girls in the family are given bulbs and an empty diary to keep track of the plantings and divisions. Just a tradition in our family.


what a lovely idea and very far sighted of the original grower of the bulbs, very heartwarming to think of


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren, you and Jamie have the trip and time of your life. Safe journey, wonderful experiences, and come back full of joy. We will miss you. Say hello to that red head for me.


Ditto for me !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope ya'll had a great weekend. I'm reading from the back and the front, was busy working in the yard and house all weekend, so am just a little behind, only about 20some pages... :roll: 
Oh well...
NanaCaren, have a great trip, but no more "trips".  Glad you didn't hurt yourself too badly. 

Julie, can't wait to see the shrug when it's finished, it's really coming along great. 

I know I've forgotten someone, but I guess I'll figure it out eventually, it's 430 am here, and I'm just starting on my first cup of coffee so am a bit fuzzy headed. Had to get DH off to work and didn't feel like going back to bed, yet. 
I think I'll drink my coffee and see if I can't get a little caught up.
Have a great week everyone. Oh, wonder if Bentley's ready to make his appearance, better get reading.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> pbs also did an anniversary showing of phamton of the opera - I could watch it everyday - saw in the first time in Vancouver, bc. the music can reduce me to tears if I am not careful.
> 
> sam


I was fortunate to have been in a chorus who's director arranged the music from Les Miserable, that show had us reduced to tears many times. I still get goose bumps and teary eyed when I hear this music. I love musicals, someday, my dream is to see a full professional production!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> As long as there are no delays as the layovers are long enough. I have promised the teens I will take more pictures this time. The camera is already packed. This is a new experience for Jamie. I am going to try to check in when I get a chance.


Nana Caren, I am wishing you and Jamie the most wonderful trip!! You know that many of us will be "along" in spirit! Be safe, enjoy and savor every moment, such memories you are making. God Speed my friend, Angels watch over you always.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been away most of the weekend and return to 43 pages!
Today spent the day with Vicky and Mum. We drove around with no real plan and ended up in Victor Harbour and while there realised that thre may have been whales around as they come up during winter to get away fromt he freezing Antartic waters. We found one and while it was a fair out from shore we could see how big it was- they are 14-18 metres (1 metere is approx 1 yard)- and I checked up Wikipadeia when I got home- the males testicles weigh about 500kg (1,100pounds!)- unsuprisingly htey are considered the largest of any animal!
Standing watching the whale at 4pm on a wonters evening and we were really comfortable in the sun with no extra jackets etc- it was still 18C (65F). I guess winter will come sometime- and then I will winge to some extent, though wpul dprefer it to summer- that is when I will really winge.
Anyway I will read a bit of this but won't be finishing tonigjt


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For those on the 5:2 diet I told Vucky about it when I first started it and she was very sceptical. She asked my today about it and said that a couple of the medical staff at the hospital are on it and had fully researcehed it and that it seems to be good! So for what it is worth my doctor daughter now she knows more about thinks it is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, hope ya'll had a great weekend. I'm reading from the back and the front, was busy working in the yard and house all weekend, so am just a little behind, only about 20some pages... :roll:
> Oh well...
> NanaCaren, have a great trip, but no more "trips".  Glad you didn't hurt yourself too badly.
> 
> ...


I have 7 inches, now and nearly two repeats completed, so it is a very different 'scale' from the original- but I have done three other shrugs successfully- only one disaster!- they are a lot simpler than a jersey- so I am quite confident it will work out! I am so enjoying it- it is the only thing I worked on today, after I got home from getting Ringo his new collar- his old one had a bad habit of springing open when flexed- and a pair of toe clippers, so I am gradually trimming his toe nails! Tomorrow I must get into serious preparation for my trip!!!!
I just took a phone call from Sydney- that time difference is a tricky one- like going from EDT to Mountain time, or Central to Pacific!- difficult when people are out busy during the day! And being me I am awake again. May have to have a warm drink to settle down again! And a slice of my rye bread!
Even though I have been unable to print the line by line instructions you sent me (many thanks) I find I can read them well from the computer! I will work out my suggested alterations and PM you when I get a chance!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Praying for successful surgery today, AZ, and for a speedy recovery.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dr. Pepper is a soft drink produced by Pepsi (I think it is by pepsi but if not then it is by Coca Cola) I hated it as a child but am addicted to it as an adult.


Oh no Gwen!! DH would have a heart attack if Dr. Pepper was produced by either. lololol...Seriously. He is a diehard, Dr. Pepper fan,Texan. It's now owned by Canada Dry/Schweppe, we were talking about it the other night, had to look it up to reasure him.  I Tease him about his obsession though. He also thinks that Shiner Bock is the only beer worth drinking since it's a Texan beer. lol... He will drink a Big Red if the Dr. Pepper is out at the convenience store though, it also being a Texas invention, but alas, no Big Red in Wyoming that I've ever seen. lol Hope they don't run out of DP here. lololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have 7 inches, now and nearly two repeats completed, so it is a very different 'scale' from the original- but I have done three other shrugs successfully- only one disaster!- they are a lot simpler than a jersey- so I am quite confident it will work out! I am so enjoying it- it is the only thing I worked on today, after I got home from getting Ringo his new collar- his old one had a bad habit of springing open when flexed- and a pair of toe clippers, so I am gradually trimming his toe nails! Tomorrow I must get into serious preparation for my trip!!!!
> I just took a phone call from Sydney- that time difference is a tricky one- like going from EDT to Mountain time, or Central to Pacific!- difficult when people are out busy during the day! And being me I am awake again. May have to have a warm drink to settle down again! And a slice of my rye bread!
> Even though I have been unable to print the line by line instructions you sent me (many thanks) I find I can read them well from the computer! I will work out my suggested alterations and PM you when I get a chance!


I get so turned around with time differences, I have people an hour later, people an hour earlier, it's remembering who's which that gets interesting. Oh well... I think bread sounds great, I may need to go make a piece of toast and have some blackberry jam on it. 
I have no doubt, with all the experience you have with creating, that this shrug will turn out just lovely, will love having the alterations, a worsted or DK weight would be perfect for cool but not cold days/evenings. 
Have a great rest of your night/early morning hours.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no Gwen!! DH would have a heart attack if Dr. Pepper was produced by either. lololol...Seriously. He is a diehard, Dr. Pepper fan,Texan. It's now owned by Canada Dry/Schweppe, we were talking about it the other night, had to look it up to reasure him.  I Tease him about his obsession though. He also thinks that Shiner Bock is the only beer worth drinking since it's a Texan beer. lol... He will drink a Big Red if the Dr. Pepper is out at the convenience store though, it also being a Texas invention, but alas, no Big Red in Wyoming that I've ever seen. lol Hope they don't run out of DP here. lololol


Don't let DH know that he can order Big Red through Amazon.. ROFL.. very costly but it can be done! We finally have in in our area, after many letters and emails to the local store managers. Not for me so much as others locally that like it, just helped in the cause!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I get so turned around with time differences, I have people an hour later, people an hour earlier, it's remembering who's which that gets interesting. Oh well... I think bread sounds great, I may need to go make a piece of toast and have some blackberry jam on it.
> I have no doubt, with all the experience you have with creating, that this shrug will turn out just lovely, will love having the alterations, a worsted or DK weight would be perfect for cool but not cold days/evenings.
> Have a great rest of your night/early morning hours.


I just want to get the second repeat finished - then I must settle down again for the night! BTW I had more confidence creating patterns on my knitting machine- but with hand knitting I usually at least work out my own colour ways- and since the KTP I have invented my own glove and hat patterns. I found Dave inspirational!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


The Kinky Boots dance number on the Tony show last night was amazing. I can see why he won. Congratulations! And what a great theater story---from Paw Paw to Broadway.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Don't let DH know that he can order Big Red through Amazon.. ROFL.. very costly but it can be done! We finally have in in our area, after many letters and emails to the local store managers. Not for me so much as others locally that like it, just helped in the cause!!


Used to have a minister from Texas who had a standing order with anyone he knew--if you were driving through Texas, please bring him back some Big Red (he would reimburse, of course). I'm not a fan of Big Red but I do like Dr. Pepper on occasion. Am about to lay in a supply for DD for her visit.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Used to have a minister from Texas who had a standing order with anyone he knew--if you were driving through Texas, please bring him back some Big Red (he would reimburse, of course). I'm not a fan of Big Red but I do like Dr. Pepper on occasion. Am about to lay in a supply for DD for her visit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> A friend used dried ones for christmas tree decorations.


Wow! Thank you for sharing that . For one who has them all over the house, I can't believe I never thought of that. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...

______________________________
If I was on Skype I would have to change my ways and get dressed when I got up and fix my hair, etc. I will see how it is when I get to the Knitapalooza if Gwenie is able to do it there. At least there I will be fixed up mornings. By the way, I got a room with a couch in it so we can have room to visit when not at Sam's. We can use the lawn chairs we bring too. Oh my, I am looking forward to meeting all of you. No more falls Marianne. You need to ask your Guardian Angel to keep you safe so you are able to come. How I wish all of you could be there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I just got home from a weekend trip to Lynchburg, Virginia. DH and I went down there for a meeting of his "Ham" radio Bible study group. We meet once a year and we always have a wonderful time. Bob (DH) is already in bed and I'm going in a few minutes - we drove 500 miles today and we are tired!!! I'll catch up on the Tea Party tomorrow when my eyes will stay open. Hope I haven't missed any major news like Sam's grandson being born or something! I know Nana Caren is leaving soon, hope you have a safe trip to London. Well, goodnight all, see you tomorrow. Love and prayers, Paula


Glad you are safely home. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> HI All....we made it home w/o incident. Car is unloaded, but the laundry bags are still at the bottom of the stairs waiting to get to the laundry room (on 3rd floor). Maybe tomorrow. We are relaxing....3 weeks of mail will be delivered tomorrow, DH has to have some blood work done, doctor appts on Wednesday, refresh the pill supply....then we are free "to go again!". LOVE this retired life! We will be here for most of the next 3 weeks. Part of what I need to do is plan details for the trip to Knit-a-palooza! SO excited about that!
> Now to go back to catch up!
> Carol (IL)


How exciting it will be to meet you in person too. Hope everyone else can join us on Skype.

Glad you are safely home. So many coming back from trips and others leaving. Safe journeys to all. If Nana Caren hasn't left yet she must be about ready to head out the door. Excitement is surely the word of the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Saturday night, and I think I may be off to bed. I love the yarn and flowers. Hydrangeas bring back so many memories. I wish I had some, but when I tried, they all died. I think they need a lot of water.


I guess they do. I don't water them extra that often, but then NY state is a lot wetter than TX.

So many hydrangeas don't dry well either. I had given my friend some when she got her first college degree and they still look like they are alive, but many I have bought to dry just wither away. Must be certain types that dry well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 wrote:
I have a few of his day lilies also.. they came from my GM's old homestead in Arkansas, she often told me the story of the lilies, they came from dad's GGGF's home in Alabama, story is my whatever GGGGM brought them on a covered wagon from her home, now not sure if that was in Scotland or where they might have lived when first arriving in the states. Nanny Mac had a diary that she was given when she married my GF along with a tote sack of the bulbs. The color is described in full detail in the diary, in later years my Aunt found pictures of the lilies and noted the colors. Though they have been divided, sub divided and so on down the line, all the girls in the family are given bulbs and an empty diary to keep track of the plantings and divisions. Just a tradition in our family.



cmaliza said:


> so tender.....love the long connection to family. Treasure that story & tradition.
> Carol (IL)


How very special. I love that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Folks...I'm getting confused. What is the big challenge of using a laptop computer or a land-based computer? What is it that folks find so difficult about a laptop? Just curious.
> Carol (IL)


If you are used to it, no problem at all, however when I tried to use my sister's, hers was so hard to use. It wasn't the keyboard as much as the different way her programs worked and what you needed to do to get what you wanted. Can't explain it, but I would have needed a lot longer to do anything. It really was difficult. My laptop is no different from the desktop, but hers certainly was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely, thinking good thoughts.



jheiens said:


> Praying for successful surgery today, AZ, and for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> oops...but let me fill this space with wishes to NanaCaren that she and Jamie have a wonderful trip. Will be sending traveling mercies and energy to you for an exciting time. Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing tales!
> 
> Off to knit just a bit more and then to bed. Will be heading down to Atlanta area tomorrow to see oldest DD's new place. She and grands moved Saturday and she wants me to come down tomorrow so youngest DD and I will make the short drive (45 min.) to see the new place.
> Hugs and prayers to everyone. Gweniepooh


Hope your DD will make many wonderful memories in her new place and you have a lovely visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover wrote:
Gottastch relax znd enjoy your company and time away.i haveheard that is a great area to visit.

NanaCaren hope that you and Jamie have safe travelsnd a wonderful time!

AZ willbe thinking of you tomorrow, prayers for a quick uncomplicated surgery and recovery.

Everyonehave a wondercul evening/day. Hugs and prayers for all.

The way you live each day.. adds up to the way you live your life.
____________________________

AZ - What surgery and recovery? Hope you are ok???? :shock: :?:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We used to do that with Coors beer from Colorado....couldnt get it here in IL....now that you can, it's no big deal. I did like the Shiner Bach I had at my brother's in Texas; we can get that here now too.



ChrisEl said:


> Used to have a minister from Texas who had a standing order with anyone he knew--if you were driving through Texas, please bring him back some Big Red (he would reimburse, of course). I'm not a fan of Big Red but I do like Dr. Pepper on occasion. Am about to lay in a supply for DD for her visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


I have never seen so many. What a great set-up. Does she sell them?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


BRAVO!!!! Well done. You must be so proud of him. That is such an accomplishment. I'm sure he had a celebration and well deserved. If we are ever in NY city we will be sure and see his show. Just to be nominated is such an honor and then to win. Congratulations to Cuzin Jerry!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We used to do that with Coors beer from Colorado....couldnt get it here in IL....now that you can, it's no big deal. I did like the Shiner Bach I had at my brother's in Texas; we can get that here now too.


Got to thinking about regional food/drink products. Friends told us about Graeter's (sp?) ice cream, from the Cincinnati area. It is delicious---one of those high butterfat brands I am sure. Their relatives would bring it to them on visits, or ship at huge expense. Just saw some at our local supermarket!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Kinky Boots just won Best Musical! Paw Paw is celebrating!


Oh my, that is so amazing. More congratulations!!!! What a rewarding moment for you Cuzin. BRAVISSIMO!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lots of hard work and finally a reward.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Don't let DH know that he can order Big Red through Amazon.. ROFL.. very costly but it can be done! We finally have in in our area, after many letters and emails to the local store managers. Not for me so much as others locally that like it, just helped in the cause!!


Lol, I'll keep that info to myself. lolol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> As long as there are no delays as the layovers are long enough. I have promised the teens I will take more pictures this time. The camera is already packed. This is a new experience for Jamie. I am going to try to check in when I get a chance.


The only good thing about long layovers is there is less chance of missing a flight. I hate running from one gate to the other and now I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just want to get the second repeat finished - then I must settle down again for the night! BTW I had more confidence creating patterns on my knitting machine- but with hand knitting I usually at least work out my own colour ways- and since the KTP I have invented my own glove and hat patterns. I found Dave inspirational!


I agree, he was very good at giving confidence also. 
I'm not so good with colors, I get a little overwhelmed I think, but they sure are fun to play with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've been away most of the weekend and return to 43 pages!
> Today spent the day with Vicky and Mum. We drove around with no real plan and ended up in Victor Harbour and while there realised that thre may have been whales around as they come up during winter to get away fromt he freezing Antartic waters. We found one and while it was a fair out from shore we could see how big it was- they are 14-18 metres (1 metere is approx 1 yard)- and I checked up Wikipadeia when I got home- the males testicles weigh about 500kg (1,100pounds!)- unsuprisingly htey are considered the largest of any animal!
> Standing watching the whale at 4pm on a wonters evening and we were really comfortable in the sun with no extra jackets etc- it was still 18C (65F). I guess winter will come sometime- and then I will winge to some extent, though wpul dprefer it to summer- that is when I will really winge.
> Anyway I will read a bit of this but won't be finishing tonigjt


How beautiful it must have been standing there warmed by the sun and watching a whale. You have such amazing experiences Darowil! Thank you for sharing them with us. I feel almost like I am there with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I get so turned around with time differences, I have people an hour later, people an hour earlier, it's remembering who's which that gets interesting. Oh well... I think bread sounds great, I may need to go make a piece of toast and have some blackberry jam on it.
> I have no doubt, with all the experience you have with creating, that this shrug will turn out just lovely, will love having the alterations, a worsted or DK weight would be perfect for cool but not cold days/evenings.
> Have a great rest of your night/early morning hours.


When I lived in Germany we occasionally got calls for DH in the wee hours as people got confused.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is rainy here today. hmmmm, lol, no grass cutting for me in the back yard! 
I am off to see the lawyer and funeral home. I will get the house and property transferred into my name, draw up a new will, pick up John's ashes, pay any final bills there, do some shopping for my Mom, and then come home. lol, not necessarily all in that order! hahahah
See you all later..... Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, it's interesting how we have our faves based on where we grew up and what we are used too. I wonder if they ever change much as we move from place to place. I grew up in Alaska, we had Matanuska Maid Milk, but it was too pricey forus locals so we got whatever shipped in cheaper, and Wonder Bread of course was the only bread back then pretty much for us other than Roman Meal, so I don't think I have any regional favorites, lol, not much originated there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is rainy here today. hmmmm, lol, no grass cutting for me in the back yard!
> I am off to see the lawyer and funeral home. I will get the house and property transferred into my name, draw up a new will, pick up John's ashes, pay any final bills there, do some shopping for my Mom, and then come home. lol, not necessarily all in that order! hahahah
> See you all later..... Zoe


Have a great day Zoe!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Like a mini greenhouse! Can't imagine the mess I'd make watering them...LOL. My mom had a green thumb for house plants; I do not. LOL

]


AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny!



Marianne818 said:


> Found this on my Facebook page, thought about those about to depart via airports :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/994144_10151484050982945_1217985861_n.jpg
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to copy and paste a picture.. sorry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and be sure you are rocking in it too! Good idea Pontuf!



Pontuf said:


> Sam can you post a picture of the rocker?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...
> 
> ...


Cool....will be there chair in hand! M and I were just saying how we can't wait to meet everyone face to face. I am getting so excited about this!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well seeing how it is almost 9:30 and I promised to head to DD's new digs at 10 AND I'm not yet dressed I guess I better get off this 'puter. Will check in later. Everyone have a wonderful day; stay save and many {{{HUGS}}} Gweniepooh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I might try putting my responses in a world document and cut and paste it in- cut down the number of posts and maybe save losing a big one as they seem to escaping this weekend. Has the added advantage that the spell check etc are much better than what I get on KP.

Purplefi how lovely to see the three surrounded by all that lovely looking wool! And that you actually had nice weather- well how did they manage that just for you?
Isnt Whitby lovely- very important in Australian history as Captain James Cook has links there- I think he was an apprentice there. He is the first English man to discover Australia and it was his positive reports which convinced the government of the time to settle here. If not for Captain cook we could well have been speaking Dutch or French as both were hanging around the area. In fact Victor Harbor is built on Encounter Bay where Captain Matthew Flinders encountered a French fleet who were also exploring the area.

Dreamweaver so nice to see you popping in here- and that you are slowly improving even if struggling with behaving! But as you say do so and the more likely November is to go easily. Be as fit as you can and you increase the chances of an unadventurous recovery. Fell free to PM me if you want to talk again. Did your brother ever take your mother for a while?

Caren have a lovely trip and saw hello to London from me- I would so love to get back again some time. Do make sure you dont fall while you are over there what a way to spoil a holiday.

AZ hope the surgery goes well.

Spider it must so frustrating and demoralizing for your husband to keep getting knockbacks. Vicky said today that her SIL was made redundant the other day- called in and told clear out, this is what you are getting here is a cabcharge go. (A cabcharge was to enable her to get home as she had had a company car. So now she needs to find work in an area where they is not much. She lives 40km out of town and now has no car- her partner has a car but needs it. At least she doesnt have age as a factor to worry about.

Marge lovely to see you again- hope you can continue to slowly feel better- and not overdo it. Why do so many of us find it hard to slow down? What a great excuse it should be to sit down and knit!

Ive heard of Dr Pepper- think it can be got here in a few places but I have never tried it. I always thought it was simply another Cola drink- or is something different?

Well Ive made it through half the posts. But now it is time to head off to bed. And with things on in the morning I wont be back until the afternoon sometime- assuming I dont get caught up with other things. See you all then.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations!


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Will have to check with Sam -- some available in Defiance?



ChrisEl said:


> Got to thinking about regional food/drink products. Friends told us about Graeter's (sp?) ice cream, from the Cincinnati area. It is delicious---one of those high butterfat brands I am sure. Their relatives would bring it to them on visits, or ship at huge expense. Just saw some at our local supermarket!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all raining here, warm not my best day, but will make the best of it. :-D traveling mercy, to all traveling out and about. Have my coffee and ready to start my day, trying to knit socks toe up, first time, on magic loop. :roll: will see how it works out.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Grandmapaula ---I used to drive for 7-1/2 hours to get to my home town from where I live now....could do it as a 20-30 year old, but then got wearisome...it was about 400 miles and that is now 500 miles is my limit for any one day- just get too tired. That's why we're flying to Oregon instead of driving. Rest up and glow in the memories of your time together. Would like to hear more about the group. I'm fascinated by ham radios.


Rookie, we'll have to have a chat at Sam's in July. This group has been meeting on air for 43 years; we have been part of it for about 30. Yes, 500 miles is about our limit,too. 
We would have taken 2 days to come home, but DH has to golf in a charity match Mon. afternoon, so... we left at 12:30pm and got home at 9:00pm, not too awful, but we are just getting too old for this any more! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, he was very good at giving confidence also.
> I'm not so good with colors, I get a little overwhelmed I think, but they sure are fun to play with.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Rookie, we'll have to have a chat at Sam's in July. This group has been meeting on air for 43 years; we have been part of it for about 30. Yes, 500 miles is about our limit,too.
> We would have taken 2 days to come home, but DH has to golf in a charity match Mon. afternoon, so... we left at 12:30pm and got home at 9:00pm, not too awful, but we are just getting too old for this any more! Love and prayers, Paula


I understand what you are saying, GrandPaula. Our people are in Illinois, just north across the Mississippi from St. Louis, MO. Our two older grandsons are in Missouri about 90 miles north of St.Louis. When we go ''home'', it is a round trip of about 1600 miles. That involves about 13 hours driving time each way. It's been nearly 2 years since we were and with gas at nearly $4.00/gal US it may be quite a bit longer before the next trip.

We're looking forward to meeting everyone at Sam's in July. For us it will be a day trip--about 4 hours each way across Ohio.

Angora, you won't have to just wave as you go by on Rt. 11!! Gwen and M it is going to be so great to meet so many friends coming from all over this side of the Mississippi River.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You bet - lots of things to talk about at Sam's.



Grandmapaula said:


> Rookie, we'll have to have a chat at Sam's in July. This group has been meeting on air for 43 years; we have been part of it for about 30. Yes, 500 miles is about our limit,too.
> We would have taken 2 days to come home, but DH has to golf in a charity match Mon. afternoon, so... we left at 12:30pm and got home at 9:00pm, not too awful, but we are just getting too old for this any more! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the SIL it is really hard to go through. Somedays it really brings me down and I get so scared. Then other days I try to look at all the positive things we have and try to believe some good will come out of this, also. But I hope it does not go on much longer.
It helps when others understand. 
Safe travels today for those traveling, for those in the hosp. Rest and hope you are home soon. And blessings for a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is rainy here today. hmmmm, lol, no grass cutting for me in the back yard!
> I am off to see the lawyer and funeral home. I will get the house and property transferred into my name, draw up a new will, pick up John's ashes, pay any final bills there, do some shopping for my Mom, and then come home. lol, not necessarily all in that order! hahahah
> See you all later..... Zoe


Thinking of you. Not an easy day for sure but you always sound so positive. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, it's interesting how we have our faves based on where we grew up and what we are used too. I wonder if they ever change much as we move from place to place. I grew up in Alaska, we had Matanuska Maid Milk, but it was too pricey forus locals so we got whatever shipped in cheaper, and Wonder Bread of course was the only bread back then pretty much for us other than Roman Meal, so I don't think I have any regional favorites, lol, not much originated there.


That must have been quite a shock being in Wyoming and TX after living in Alaska.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool....will be there chair in hand! M and I were just saying how we can't wait to meet everyone face to face. I am getting so excited about this!


Yes, now to figure out how to transport food so far. I am thinking of going to my Mom's the day before as she is in Ohio and perhaps then I could prepare something as it wouldn't have so far to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well seeing how it is almost 9:30 and I promised to head to DD's new digs at 10 AND I'm not yet dressed I guess I better get off this 'puter. Will check in later. Everyone have a wonderful day; stay save and many {{{HUGS}}} Gweniepooh


Yes, my knitting partner is coming today. Am fixing a salad. It is 
1 bag spinach destemmed 
1 head romaine lettuce bite sized pieces
2 handfulls kale, broken into bite sized pieces
1 package strawberries sliced with 2 whole for decoration/eating 
1/2 package mango sliced small to bite size
Olive oil to taste
Mango balsamic vinegar
Orange muscat champagne vinegar
Pistachio nuts ( I wanted walnuts but DH must have eaten and I don't think I have time to get walnuts, so use whatever I have and pistachio and almonds will do nicely.)

I'd better get dressed now. Yikes! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all raining here, warm not my best day, but will make the best of it. :-D traveling mercy, to all traveling out and about. Have my coffee and ready to start my day, trying to knit socks toe up, first time, on magic loop. :roll: will see how it works out.


Refer to Darowil's workshop or if she doesn't mind, PM her. I'm sure she wouldn't, but any problems might be answered on the workshop she had,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Rookie, we'll have to have a chat at Sam's in July. This group has been meeting on air for 43 years; we have been part of it for about 30. Yes, 500 miles is about our limit,too.
> We would have taken 2 days to come home, but DH has to golf in a charity match Mon. afternoon, so... we left at 12:30pm and got home at 9:00pm, not too awful, but we are just getting too old for this any more! Love and prayers, Paula


I'm finding trips take it out of me too. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I understand what you are saying, GrandPaula. Our people are in Illinois, just north across the Mississippi from St. Louis, MO. Our two older grandsons are in Missouri about 90 miles north of St.Louis. When we go ''home'', it is a round trip of about 1600 miles. That involves about 13 hours driving time each way. It's been nearly 2 years since we were and with gas at nearly $4.00/gal US it may be quite a bit longer before the next trip.
> 
> We're looking forward to meeting everyone at Sam's in July. For us it will be a day trip--about 4 hours each way across Ohio.
> 
> ...


I will wave the day before though if I go to Mom's first and then on to Sam's the next day. Think it will be about 4 for me from Mom's and 5- 5 1/2 hrs. to her house.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> You bet - lots of things to talk about at Sam's.


Can't wait to meet all of you. Guess at first you will have to identify yourselves with your avatar names. Some I know because their faces are on the avatars. LOL Will be funny to know the person by their name and real face and try to put it together with their avatar.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> So sorry to hear about the SIL it is really hard to go through. Somedays it really brings me down and I get so scared. Then other days I try to look at all the positive things we have and try to believe some good will come out of this, also. But I hope it does not go on much longer.
> It helps when others understand.
> Safe travels today for those traveling, for those in the hosp. Rest and hope you are home soon. And blessings for a good day.


My best friend is going through the same thing Spider and 2 boys to get through college. Thank goodness the boys are working to help. She is making $10 an hour taking any job as a temp but permanent employment escapes her with any salary that she could live on. Guess she is going to have to move an hour away and move in with her sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm finding trips take it out of me too. :-(


I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Refer to Darowil's workshop or if she doesn't mind, PM her. I'm sure she wouldn't, but any problems might be answered on the workshop she had,


Thanks so much


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zoe, by the time you read this, hoping all has been transacted as you hoped- that you now own the house, and are mistress of your fortunes! That you have John's ashes safely, and Mom's shopping too. Did Lucky spend the day with Mom and Dad?
My two are scrabbling around underfoot- hoping it is breakfast time. They are allowed a snack when we first get up- but have to wait till daybreak before they have their meal-
Time for me to rest again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is rainy here today. hmmmm, lol, no grass cutting for me in the back yard!
> I am off to see the lawyer and funeral home. I will get the house and property transferred into my name, draw up a new will, pick up John's ashes, pay any final bills there, do some shopping for my Mom, and then come home. lol, not necessarily all in that order! hahahah
> See you all later..... Zoe


Sounds like a very busy day, Zoe. Be careful driving in the rain...you know a lot of drivers lose their minds when it's raining. We're having a 'gotcha day'. That's what I call a day when it showers briefly,the sun comes out and before you know it, it's raining again. Yep, without an umbrella the rain 'gotcha'!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like a very busy day, Zoe. Be careful driving in the rain...you know a lot of drivers lose their minds when it's raining. We're having a 'gotcha day'. That's what I call a day when it showers briefly,the sun comes out and before you know it, it's raining again. Yep, without an umbrella the rain 'gotcha'!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


VERY humid here too. Saw a friend of mine who avoids AC when possible but has had to give in with this weather.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For me it was the stupid mousepad right below the keyboard and my wrist kept on moving over it and sending my letters all over the place. I disabled the keyboard mouse and just use a cordless mouse now. I love the laptop and cant conceive of the notion of returning to a desk-top model. Zoe


Thanks for the explanation, Zoe. I have that trouble from time-to-time, too. I just "talk" to the computer and repair whatever went haywire. :lol: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's not the confusing part for me, I just prefer my PC keyboard mainly, I have to keep this lap top on a cooling fan, it is angled too steeply and it hurts my hands after awhile. Also hate not having a key pad, I know there are lap tops out there with them, but this was a gift and doesn't have one. Plus when I type my thumbs evidently go over the mouse pad area and my cursor flies all over the place, has caused me to loose posts and emails that I had typed out. I do love the portability of it, the compact nature of it, also easier to Skype on. Pro's and Con's on every machine, just like cars and homes everyone has their choices and some prefer both :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Marianne...I'm getting an education about this.  
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, my knitting partner is coming today. Am fixing a salad. It is
> 1 bag spinach destemmed
> 1 head romaine lettuce bite sized pieces
> 2 handfulls kale, broken into bite sized pieces
> ...


Now this is a salad I could dive into .. LOL.. all free and clear of my allergies.. YEAH!!! Thank you so very much.. don't have the mango, but have everything else including almonds, pistachio's and even pecans.. should go well with our roasted chicken breast tonight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is what I mean by lots of pots!!!


I'm sure you have a monster-sized watering can!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the Cuz! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Can't wait to meet all of you. Guess at first you will have to identify yourselves with your avatar names. Some I know because their faces are on the avatars. LOL Will be funny to know the person by their name and real face and try to put it together with their avatar.


Won't be hard for anyone to guess my name, LOL.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Found this on my Facebook page, thought about those about to depart via airports :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/994144_10151484050982945_1217985861_n.jpg
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to copy and paste a picture.. sorry


I can't connect to this.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


ditto....ditto....ditto, etc.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


Julie, Gwen and I will be driving for close to 10 hours, not counting rest stops of course, LOL. But we will take turns with the driving times so neither one get's overly tired. My record for continuous driving is 18 hrs and that was through the remnants of Hurricane Ike, airports in Houston were closed phones were out as was electricity, but my DH had died in the aftermath so I had to get there asap.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> the keyboard is too small - and I am just used to my tower and monitor. I suppose if a laptop was all I had I would eventually learn to use it and maybe like it - but I have a 21" monitor and I really like that.
> 
> sam


ahhhhh, yeah, I understand that! I often wish my screen on the laptop were bigger.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ahhhhh, yeah, I understand that! I often wish my screen on the laptop were bigger.
> Carol (IL)


that is why I like my desk top Imac-- if I didn't have the workshops I might have bought a lap top but need the big screen and I love it now that I have it nearly figured out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, Gwen and I will be driving for close to 10 hours, not counting rest stops of course, LOL. But we will take turns with the driving times so neither one get's overly tired. My record for continuous driving is 18 hrs and that was through the remnants of Hurricane Ike, airports in Houston were closed phones were out as was electricity, but my DH had died in the aftermath so I had to get there asap.


I think the quality of the roading is a bit different from what we have here on average. Probably accounts for some of this- mind you we could not drive anywhere for 18 hours without having to have an amphibious craft!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As long as there are no delays as the layovers are long enough. I have promised the teens I will take more pictures this time. The camera is already packed. This is a new experience for Jamie. I am going to try to check in when I get a chance.


I'm hoping for a smooth trip for you. I did hear that the French air traffic controllers are planning a strike, and then expect the effect to spread over Europe.....don't know if this will spread to England or not. Might want to check some of this out so you're a bit prepared? Sorry my info is so sketchy :thumbdown: Hope you can fly in w/o any problems :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it. 

Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do. 
Will check in when we hit Chicago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it.
> 
> Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do.
> Will check in when we hit Chicago.


Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a fatastic time and give us a shout out if you need anything.



 NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it.
> 
> Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do.
> Will check in when we hit Chicago.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, that round trip to Illinois and Missouri is not usually done with less than 4-5 days of visiting with family before heading back to Ohio. The trip covers the entire distance across 3 states at their widest points and then we are near the NE corner of Ohio, nearly into Pennsylvania. But this is a very wide and ''tall'' country!!.

Can scarcely wait to hear how your trip goes. Hoping and praying that the results are positive for you and Fale. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, that round trip to Illinois and Missouri is not usually done with less than 4-5 days of visiting with family before heading back to Ohio. The trip covers the entire distance across 3 states at their widest points and then we are near the NE corner of Ohio, nearly into Pennsylvania. But this is a very wide and ''tall'' country!!.
> 
> Can scarcely wait to hear how your trip goes. Hoping and praying that the results are positive for you and Fale.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, as am I!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I am gonna try this again on Word and Cut and Paste as I keep losing it the regular way
DARALENEwhat a wonderful outing with friends. Cant wait until I can do the same. I do not have Skype. Would so love to be at the Knitapalooza. Will just have to wait on all of you to come back and send us all a post of your get togethers
CAROLI have a love/hate relationship with my laptop. I can be typing along and all of a sudden it just quits or the cursor is all over the screen or I will have typed a long post and it just vanishes or I will be typing along and it has out it in the wrong place in the post and it makes no sense.
PONTUF.what a great achievement for Cuzin Jerry. He sounds so deserving of this award too.
SAM.when is Bentleys due date? When I was pregnant with my son, I remember moving a piano across the room.he arrived that night. I also remember taking a whole bottle of Castor Oil followed by hot coffee and my daughter was born. So much easier to wait on Mother Nature, but you will do anything when you are so very miserable.
Well, I pulled a Marianne today. I fixed my daughter and DGD some lunch and was coming down the hall. They keep a gate up now to prevent the kitties from getting out. I was stepping over the gate with the tray of food and drinks when my foot got caught by the gate and I took a hard fall on the hardwood floor.hurt my knee and ankle and jarred me badly. My back and shoulders have been hurting since. Sure hope I didnt mess anything up. I have been so worried about Angie today because she is so confused for some reason. Have to start paying more attention. I am up to the toe on my sock. I am so .excited! Do not like the color but o.k. to learn on. Do love the 12 inch circulars. Next pair will be done with two 24 inch size 2 needlesatwo at a time, then will decide which method I like best. Have to stop for a while and work on the edging to two name doilies Angie has asked for
Hot here in Vicksburg, MS Hope DH has set up the portable unit for our room when I get home. Want to lie down in cool room. Ever since we enclosed our garage to add another bedroom and bath our central unit just doesnt cool our addition, though our unit is plenty big.
Will close for now and pick up more while Angie is sleeping. ((((((HUGS))))) and love to all.Betty




----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it.
> 
> Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do.
> Will check in when we hit Chicago.


Go Girl!!! Have big fun, and store up great memories. And then come back and share. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, my knitting partner is coming today. Am fixing a salad. It is
> 1 bag spinach destemmed
> 1 head romaine lettuce bite sized pieces
> 2 handfulls kale, broken into bite sized pieces
> ...


Angora, this sounds so good.....I've never heard of either of your vinegars. Are they easy to find, or do you make them? Brand name?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


Julie, as you know, the US is a much larger place so I guess we just get used to driving long distances. We stop often for bathroom breaks and to stretch our legs for 5 or 10 minutes, and usually a stop for lunch or dinner or both. The speeds on the 4-lane Interstates are 65-70 mph, so the distances are covered pretty fast. We once drove to Florida, taking turns driving and sleeping in 23 hours - we were in our early 30's then- now it would take us 3 or 4 days! Love and prayers.Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, as you know, the US is a much larger place so I guess we just get used to driving long distances. We stop often for bathroom breaks and to stretch our legs for 5 or 10 minutes, and usually a stop for lunch or dinner or both. The speeds on the 4-lane Interstates are 65-70 mph, so the distances are covered pretty fast. We once drove to Florida, taking turns driving and sleeping in 23 hours - we were in our early 30's then- now it would take us 3 or 4 days! Love and prayers.Paula


Paula, that makes me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


0 fatalities. Absolutely wonderful. One really should stop and move around to keep their circulation going and mind sharp, but how many times do we push through to the end. I have often done my trip to my mother's with no stop at all if I can. Especially in winter or bad weather when it gets dark early.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I will wave the day before though if I go to Mom's first and then on to Sam's the next day. Think it will be about 4 for me from Mom's and 5- 5 1/2 hrs. to her house.


When DH & I travel over a few days of driving...we get ourselves going in an easy fashion, then drive until 4 PM...then hunt for housing for the night. The only time we had a problem was in West Virginia.....not many places to stay. Finally did find a place, but it was further than planned...but the next day's drive to home was shorter!  
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 0 fatalities. Absolutely wonderful. One really should stop and move around to keep their circulation going and mind sharp, but how many times do we push through to the end. I have often done my trip to my mother's with no stop at all if I can. Especially in winter or bad weather when it gets dark early.


I guess there are always differing circumstances, I would be needing a 'pit stop' though, even on the 'short' hop to your Mom's.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, Gwen and I will be driving for close to 10 hours, not counting rest stops of course, LOL. But we will take turns with the driving times so neither one get's overly tired. My record for continuous driving is 18 hrs and that was through the remnants of Hurricane Ike, airports in Houston were closed phones were out as was electricity, but my DH had died in the aftermath so I had to get there asap.


Oh, Marianne, what a difficult memory we have dredged up. Sorry. We wish you much less stress for this trip. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Zoe, by the time you read this, hoping all has been transacted as you hoped- that you now own the house, and are mistress of your fortunes! That you have John's ashes safely, and Mom's shopping too. Did Lucky spend the day with Mom and Dad?
> My two are scrabbling around underfoot- hoping it is breakfast time. They are allowed a snack when we first get up- but have to wait till daybreak before they have their meal-
> Time for me to rest again.


Do your dogs punish you after you have been away on a trip. I had a West Highland Terrier that would punish me. He was too cute. He would ignore me for two or three days and then finally warm up again. We adopted him from a shelter and I guess each time he thought he was going to get a repeat of before. All my other dogs would be so loving when I came back and glad to see my but Benjii made sure I knew he did not appreciate my leaving AT ALL. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like a very busy day, Zoe. Be careful driving in the rain...you know a lot of drivers lose their minds when it's raining. We're having a 'gotcha day'. That's what I call a day when it showers briefly,the sun comes out and before you know it, it's raining again. Yep, without an umbrella the rain 'gotcha'!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Is that why I lose my mind? LOL Now I have a good excuse and it is raining, so now I can tell DH the reason. :-D :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Now this is a salad I could dive into .. LOL.. all free and clear of my allergies.. YEAH!!! Thank you so very much.. don't have the mango, but have everything else including almonds, pistachio's and even pecans.. should go well with our roasted chicken breast tonight.


Oh the pecans will do beautifully. I think any kind of fruit would do also. The strawberries were so fresh and delicious and the mango was nice and ripe and full of flavor. So many times it is not ripe enough but this was a good one. I said pack so it sounded like they might be frozen, but it is fresh fruit. A really GREAT addition is dried cranberries, sadly I forgot them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Won't be hard for anyone to guess my name, LOL.:thumbup: :thumbup:


You and Gwenie need no introduction.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, as you know, the US is a much larger place so I guess we just get used to driving long distances. We stop often for bathroom breaks and to stretch our legs for 5 or 10 minutes, and usually a stop for lunch or dinner or both. The speeds on the 4-lane Interstates are 65-70 mph, so the distances are covered pretty fast. We once drove to Florida, taking turns driving and sleeping in 23 hours - we were in our early 30's then- now it would take us 3 or 4 days! Love and prayers.Paula


Yup.....it takes us 3-4 days of straight driving IL to FL. We're planning on going down to Miami Beach in Sept or October....with several stops along the way. Maybe a 2-3 week trip. LOVE love love retirement!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, Gwen and I will be driving for close to 10 hours, not counting rest stops of course, LOL. But we will take turns with the driving times so neither one get's overly tired. My record for continuous driving is 18 hrs and that was through the remnants of Hurricane Ike, airports in Houston were closed phones were out as was electricity, but my DH had died in the aftermath so I had to get there asap.


I had just gotten to Haliburton, Ont. Canada when I found out my mother had a stroke. Had to take my aunt back to St. Catherines and then on to Ohio. Was about 10 hrs. Google says 7 hrs., but that doesn't take into account waiting at the border or lights, traffic, working on the roads. It was an emotional 10 hrs. Marianne, my heart goes out to you for that drive you had. Just awful that you lost your DH. My mother recovered from her stroke but has never been the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ahhhhh, yeah, I understand that! I often wish my screen on the laptop were bigger.
> Carol (IL)


You need to come visit me. DH is a composer so his screen is like a tv so that he can do his orchestra scores when he does violins, etc. I don't even know he is in his office as it hides all of him. :shock: It is nicer than our tv for viewing as our tv is a really old one that we just used for videos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the quality of the roading is a bit different from what we have here on average. Probably accounts for some of this- mind you we could not drive anywhere for 18 hours without having to have an amphibious craft!


LOL Yes, there's the difference. ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> I'm hoping for a smooth trip for you. I did hear that the French air traffic controllers are planning a strike, and then expect the effect to spread over Europe.....don't know if this will spread to England or not. Might want to check some of this out so you're a bit prepared? Sorry my info is so sketchy :thumbdown: Hope you can fly in w/o any problems :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


Hmmmmmm, might just have to stay in England a little longer. If the money is ok that might not be a bad thing. :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a day - no - no baby yet - just lazy - and now I am going to leave for Ayden's baseball game - will give a bat by bat report when I get back.

should be a nice evening to sit out - warm and sunny - i'm even wearing shorts but will take my sweatshirt along just in case.

see you after while.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> this has been a day - no - no baby yet - just lazy - and now I am going to leave for Ayden's baseball game - will give a bat by bat report when I get back.
> 
> should be a nice evening to sit out - warm and sunny - i'm even wearing shorts but will take my sweatshirt along just in case.
> 
> ...


Wow, we are having totally different weather today. No sun and raining, but I take it that you will be sending your weather up this way. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...How are you????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> When DH & I travel over a few days of driving...we get ourselves going in an easy fashion, then drive until 4 PM...then hunt for housing for the night. The only time we had a problem was in West Virginia.....not many places to stay. Finally did find a place, but it was further than planned...but the next day's drive to home was shorter!
> Carol (IL)


Yes, it is amazing how you will see hotels all over the place and then when you want one in some places, they are few and far between. I remember the mountains in W. Virginia and driving them when it got foggy and so rainy, torrential. Never thought I would make it through that one. Nowhere to pull off as I couldn't even see. Too many nightmare drives. Can't believe how Kehinkle drives all over the place and in all weather. May her Guardian Angel keep her and all you out there traveling safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess there are always differing circumstances, I would be needing a 'pit stop' though, even on the 'short' hop to your Mom's.


Yes, I normally do and when Mom was sick I had to stop because when my nerves are bad I seem to need to stop even more and so frustrating as I want to get there. I remember when I got the call that my dad was dying it seemed I had to stop at every rest area and I really needed to get there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Yup.....it takes us 3-4 days of straight driving IL to FL. We're planning on going down to Miami Beach in Sept or October....with several stops along the way. Maybe a 2-3 week trip. LOVE love love retirement!
> Carol (IL)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Although at first people knew I was available and I was just as busy as when I worked, but at least it was all more pleasurable. What a nice trip that will be for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana. Have a great trip and post when you are sitting in the lounge at OHare.

Safe travels!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Do your dogs punish you after you have been away on a trip. I had a West Highland Terrier that would punish me. He was too cute. He would ignore me for two or three days and then finally warm up again. We adopted him from a shelter and I guess each time he thought he was going to get a repeat of before. All my other dogs would be so loving when I came back and glad to see my but Benjii made sure I knew he did not appreciate my leaving AT ALL. :lol:


Our current dog hasn't been boarded enough for us to know (she has gone along on trips), but she did, literally, turn her back on me after I had taken her to the vet recently. She jumped on "her" ottoman, where she usually sits facing out, as if she's taking part in the conversation, and instead turned her back to me. Just a little message, I guess. She relented after a while...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a great time with my KP friend. Can you believe she brought me a 365 Stitch a Day calendar and some knitting magazines. I always have so much fun with her and our time is filled with laughter. Maybe someday I will make a 365 stitch a day afghan thanks to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Our current dog hasn't been boarded enough for us to know (she has gone along on trips), but she did, literally, turn her back on me after I had taken her to the vet recently. She jumped on "her" ottoman, where she usually sits facing out, as if she's taking part in the conversation, and instead turned her back to me. Just a little message, I guess. She relented after a while...


LOL And they think animals don't have feelings. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: How precious is that. She definitely was communicating with you and you got the message.

My GD asked my sister: "Do you want to know my best day and my worst day?" To which my sister answered yes. GD told her the best day was the day she got her Easy Bake and her worst day was the last time she got her vaccinations. Have a feeling she would like to have turned her back on her doctor forever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Do your dogs punish you after you have been away on a trip. I had a West Highland Terrier that would punish me. He was too cute. He would ignore me for two or three days and then finally warm up again. We adopted him from a shelter and I guess each time he thought he was going to get a repeat of before. All my other dogs would be so loving when I came back and glad to see my but Benjii made sure I knew he did not appreciate my leaving AT ALL. :lol:


Rufus is not into punishment- he just loves his mum, and trusts me, and glad to be home- Ringo is an unknown quantity because I have only ever left him before with Fale. It will be interesting to see- but I don't expect problems because he has always been treated with kindness, and the Kennels are a good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> LOL Yes, there's the difference. ;-) :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I normally do and when Mom was sick I had to stop because when my nerves are bad I seem to need to stop even more and so frustrating as I want to get there. I remember when I got the call that my dad was dying it seemed I had to stop at every rest area and I really needed to get there.


Those must remain bad memories.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus is not into punishment- he just loves his mum, and trusts me, and glad to be home- Ringo is an unknown quantity because I have only ever left him before with Fale. It will be interesting to see- but I don't expect problems because he has always been treated with kindness, and the Kennels are a good one.


We leave our "fat" Russell Terrier with our Vet when we travel. He gets a check-up, any shots he needs and his nails trimmed. He is always happy to get home and usually jumps on the couch or my recliner to snuggle as soon as we sit down. The girls at the Vet's office say he is very well-behaved and they just love him! He was also a rescue dog, but he doesn't seem to be mad at us when we leave him, just happy that we come back.Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it.
> 
> Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do.
> Will check in when we hit Chicago.


WHOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!! And they are off!! Heck I think I'm almost excited as both of you :lol:   :mrgreen: Wishing clear skies and calm winds throughout your trip! Have a blast and if you do see Mr Dave, please give him my best!! (I do have to make a few more egg cozies, DS took the last of mine :roll: )


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, I am gonna try this again on Word and Cut and Paste as I keep losing it the regular way
> DARALENEwhat a wonderful outing with friends. Cant wait until I can do the same. I do not have Skype. Would so love to be at the Knitapalooza. Will just have to wait on all of you to come back and send us all a post of your get togethers
> CAROLI have a love/hate relationship with my laptop. I can be typing along and all of a sudden it just quits or the cursor is all over the screen or I will have typed a long post and it just vanishes or I will be typing along and it has out it in the wrong place in the post and it makes no sense.
> PONTUF.what a great achievement for Cuzin Jerry. He sounds so deserving of this award too.
> ...


sorry to hear about your hard fall. Hope you don't wait too long to see the dr. unless you start feeling better soon.
COuld Angie's confusion be caused by her medication?? I know that happens sometimes.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Is that why I lose my mind? LOL Now I have a good excuse and it is raining, so now I can tell DH the reason. :-D :XD: :thumbup:


LOL!! Go for it!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For Marianne and I it will be 10+ hour drive. Haven't attempted such a long drive in a number of years; usually would limit to 8 or 9 a day on trips but with both of us sharing the driving think we will be okay.



jheiens said:


> I understand what you are saying, GrandPaula. Our people are in Illinois, just north across the Mississippi from St. Louis, MO. Our two older grandsons are in Missouri about 90 miles north of St.Louis. When we go ''home'', it is a round trip of about 1600 miles. That involves about 13 hours driving time each way. It's been nearly 2 years since we were and with gas at nearly $4.00/gal US it may be quite a bit longer before the next trip.
> 
> We're looking forward to meeting everyone at Sam's in July. For us it will be a day trip--about 4 hours each way across Ohio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes you never know. We were driving from San Diego to Chicago. On the 3rd day we thought we would get a hotel right over the border into Iowa. We started looking for a hotel but every hotel motel on the interstate was full! It wasn't a holiday and we could not imagine why there were no vacancies! We finally came to the Illinois border and it was 7 in the morning and found a vacancy. Seems that the high school basketball finals were going on and every motel in the state was booked! Who would have known! When we did get the room at 7 am the only vacancy in the state they sent us to breakfast because the room had to be cleaned, it was just vacated. All I wanted was a pillow and a chair to curl up in.. Now when we are on road trips with no reservations I go online on my cell phone and phone ahead.

Pontuf

it is amazing how you will see hotels all over the place and then when you want one in some places, they are few and far between. I remember the mountains in W. Virginia and driving them when it got foggy and so rainy, torrential. Never thought I would make it through that one. Nowhere to pull off as I couldn't even see. Too many nightmare drives. Can't believe how Kehinkle drives all over the place and in all weather. May her Guardian Angel keep her and all you out there traveling safe.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*FYI to those attending Knit-a-Palooza* I have fancy name tags almost made for everyone. You'll be asked to send me a confirmation of what name (other than your avatar name) that you want to go by. Look for that in the very near future please and respond.



Angora1 said:


> Can't wait to meet all of you. Guess at first you will have to identify yourselves with your avatar names. Some I know because their faces are on the avatars. LOL Will be funny to know the person by their name and real face and try to put it together with their avatar.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the quality of the roading is a bit different from what we have here on average. Probably accounts for some of this- mind you we could not drive anywhere for 18 hours without having to have an amphibious craft!


It is a different mindset too Julie. In north America distances are huge - while in the UK and New Zealand 30 k's is quite a distance. That was one of our biggest adjustments when we moved to NZ.

We thought nothing of driving into Auckland for dinner from Orewa which was not that far. The New Zealanders raised their eyebrows and couldn't believe we would do that without thinking twice. For them that was a major trip. The roads were very different then, narrower and winding, but still didn't change our driving habit.

We drive to Banff at least once or twice every two months - it is a 90 minute trip that is 3 times as far as orewa is from you.

The trips to Sam's place are perfectly normal here in NOrtha America, especially on the Prairies. I would imagine Australia is more like us.

I love the differences between countries, even between States and Provinces, Between the North and South Islands of NS, between Adelaide and Brisbane. isn't it a wonderful place this world of ours?

Imagine me being able to talk to Julie and Heather from Canada face to face, and Gwen. unbelievable.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Our current dog hasn't been boarded enough for us to know (she has gone along on trips), but she did, literally, turn her back on me after I had taken her to the vet recently. She jumped on "her" ottoman, where she usually sits facing out, as if she's taking part in the conversation, and instead turned her back to me. Just a little message, I guess. She relented after a while...


When I brought the rabbits indoors for the night a couple of days ago I had a bit of bother getting hold of them , it seemed they did not want to be taken in. I eventually got them in and then went through to give them their evening meal. They were chittering away but stopped when I opened the door of the hutch. I put the food in their dish and spoke to them as I usually do and petted them. Well it was as if they had had a conversation about what they were going to do ! They both just gave me a look , ignored the food which is most unusual and both at the same time they turned their back to me. It was as if to say we are in the huff with you, you brought us indoors when we wanted to stay outside because we were having a lovely time. lol They have such personalities and can let you know when they are not pleased with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shame on you...I'm going to have to watch you carefully....You MAY NOT have spinach! I'll pick it out for you and eat your spinach leaves. LOL



Marianne818 said:


> Now this is a salad I could dive into .. LOL.. all free and clear of my allergies.. YEAH!!! Thank you so very much.. don't have the mango, but have everything else including almonds, pistachio's and even pecans.. should go well with our roasted chicken breast tonight.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Used to have a minister from Texas who had a standing order with anyone he knew--if you were driving through Texas, please bring him back some Big Red (he would reimburse, of course). I'm not a fan of Big Red but I do like Dr. Pepper on occasion. Am about to lay in a supply for DD for her visit.


I know people who bring cases of Vernors back from MI. I was horrified the first time I asked for gingerale and got that stuff. Here they takes cases of Yuengling back to MI.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing that . For one who has them all over the house, I can't believe I never thought of that. :shock:


This is a very tall, like nine feet, tree.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I guess they do. I don't water them extra that often, but then NY state is a lot wetter than TX.
> 
> So many hydrangeas don't dry well either. I had given my friend some when she got her first college degree and they still look like they are alive, but many I have bought to dry just wither away. Must be certain types that dry well.


I wonder if lace cap would not do well compared to the big full balls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And are those legs tan Sam? LOL



thewren said:


> this has been a day - no - no baby yet - just lazy - and now I am going to leave for Ayden's baseball game - will give a bat by bat report when I get back.
> 
> should be a nice evening to sit out - warm and sunny - i'm even wearing shorts but will take my sweatshirt along just in case.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> LOL And they think animals don't have feelings. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: How precious is that. She definitely was communicating with you and you got the message.
> 
> My GD asked my sister: "Do you want to know my best day and my worst day?" To which my sister answered yes. GD told her the best day was the day she got her Easy Bake and her worst day was the last time she got her vaccinations. Have a feeling she would like to have turned her back on her doctor forever.[/quote
> 
> What a cute story. Your GD sounds very perceptive. I can totally identify.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just dropped by to say although I haven't been on much this week, I am thinking about you all and sending good wishes round the world to you.

NanaCaren have a wonderful trip and safe travelling. The forecast here is - Changeable - that is the standard phrase for take a raincoat, umbrella but you might need a sunhat and dark glasses!

I'll try to pop in later in the week, but things are a bit busy here with SIL off on a 5 day trip to France with his school class, so DD has to get the kids to school and them herself to the school where she teaches. I think I will be doing a few pick ups this week.

Off to bed now as I have a sewing group meeting in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a different mindset too Julie. In north America distances are huge - while in the UK and New Zealand 30 k's is quite a distance. That was one of our biggest adjustments when we moved to NZ.
> 
> We thought nothing of driving into Auckland for dinner from Orewa which was not that far. The New Zealanders raised their eyebrows and couldn't believe we would do that without thinking twice. For them that was a major trip. The roads were very different then, narrower and winding, but still didn't change our driving habit.
> 
> ...


It is the stuff of Science Fiction for our generation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> When I brought the rabbits indoors for the night a couple of days ago I had a bit of bother getting hold of them , it seemed they did not want to be taken in. I eventually got them in and then went through to give them their evening meal. They were chittering away but stopped when I opened the door of the hutch. I put the food in their dish and spoke to them as I usually do and petted them. Well it was as if they had had a conversation about what they were going to do ! They both just gave me a look , ignored the food which is most unusual and both at the same time they turned their back to me. It was as if to say we are in the huff with you, you brought us indoors when we wanted to stay outside because we were having a lovely time. lol They have such personalities and can let you know when they are not pleased with you.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> When I brought the rabbits indoors for the night a couple of days ago I had a bit of bother getting hold of them , it seemed they did not want to be taken in. I eventually got them in and then went through to give them their evening meal. They were chittering away but stopped when I opened the door of the hutch. I put the food in their dish and spoke to them as I usually do and petted them. Well it was as if they had had a conversation about what they were going to do ! They both just gave me a look , ignored the food which is most unusual and both at the same time they turned their back to me. It was as if to say we are in the huff with you, you brought us indoors when we wanted to stay outside because we were having a lovely time. lol They have such personalities and can let you know when they are not pleased with you.


Loved reading this! I think I know the look you mean, 
 It is so interesting to hear about the rabbits, since I don't know very much about them. I can tell they have real personalities. Some years ago our neighbors were "rabbit-sitting" for a friend. Somehow the rabbit got out, got behind the refrigerator, and chewed the electric cord in two.
Luckily, DH's father was visiting and could go over and repair the cord, so the refrigerator kept running. He had lived all of his life in the country (where he had learned to fix all kinds of things), and was somewhat puzzled about rabbits being kept as pets, but he was such a sweet, good-humored man that he was happy to help.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That's interesting - horses will do that if you've been away from them for awhile too.



ChrisEl said:


> Our current dog hasn't been boarded enough for us to know (she has gone along on trips), but she did, literally, turn her back on me after I had taken her to the vet recently. She jumped on "her" ottoman, where she usually sits facing out, as if she's taking part in the conversation, and instead turned her back to me. Just a little message, I guess. She relented after a while...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photos.. I have an Aunt who lives in Robin Hoods Bay. I have been over there.... about 30 years ago. Beautiful area.


Isn't that a stunning little place? I first saw it about 40 years ago (a cousin lived in Middlesbrough and took me there) and I remebered it as so beutiful that I went back again about 15 years ago and it was a great as I remembered it. Mind you not sure it would so much fun to live there with those steep narrow roads!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


Love it.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Please tell him we all miss him, his huor his color and his passion for life and would appreciateit if he would drop in once in a while. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think we do. I havent read ahead yet so i could be proven wrong. We have vanilla coke and i will have to ask my coke crazy friend about others. Mmm i dont really like cola drinks. Must investigate. LOL


Haven't heard of th eMr Phipps. We did have Cherry Coke for a while but either it didn't take off or it was a short term one I think as I don't think we get it now. Didn't really like it. Mind you I don't often drink these so it could still be around.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to start taking notes on the comments I want to respond to. I forget by the time I get to the end. Just know that I am thinking of everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I wasn't meant to be here- need to go as I am meant to be somewhere in 45 minutes and all I have done is got out of bed. And I need to go the chemist on the way becuase I forgot to get a repeat of my medication! Simply checked for emails that I might nhave needed to see before I went out! and KP sat up and looked at me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> For Marianne and I it will be 10+ hour drive. Haven't attempted such a long drive in a number of years; usually would limit to 8 or 9 a day on trips but with both of us sharing the driving think we will be okay.


I know it will, with the two of you together, the time will fly :-D


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it.
> 
> Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do.
> Will check in when we hit Chicago.


Safe travels and have lots of fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thinking of you. Not an easy day for sure but you always sound so positive. :wink:


Hi Daralene, it was not an easy day to deal with all that I had to deal with today.
I had a few tears with the funeral director -- he was friends of both John and I. He had tears too. He really is a great person.
I buckled John up into the seatbelt in the front passenger seat and we came home. He is now on my organ. John will go over into the curio cabinet until I can take him to the cemetary crypt in Manitoba. I will join him there when it is my time to go.
The sun is shining now and there are a few puffy clouds in the sky.
Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, I am gonna try this again on Word and Cut and Paste as I keep losing it the regular way
> DARALENEwhat a wonderful outing with friends. Cant wait until I can do the same. I do not have Skype. Would so love to be at the Knitapalooza. Will just have to wait on all of you to come back and send us all a post of your get togethers
> CAROLI have a love/hate relationship with my laptop. I can be typing along and all of a sudden it just quits or the cursor is all over the screen or I will have typed a long post and it just vanishes or I will be typing along and it has out it in the wrong place in the post and it makes no sense.
> PONTUF.what a great achievement for Cuzin Jerry. He sounds so Ideserving of this award too.
> ...


Oh dear. Please take care of yourself. Hoping that you are only sore and didn't hurt anything. Prayers for you and Angie.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Zoe, by the time you read this, hoping all has been transacted as you hoped- that you now own the house, and are mistress of your fortunes! That you have John's ashes safely, and Mom's shopping too. Did Lucky spend the day with Mom and Dad?
> My two are scrabbling around underfoot- hoping it is breakfast time. They are allowed a snack when we first get up- but have to wait till daybreak before they have their meal-
> Time for me to rest again.


hi Julie, I met with the lawyer. I will go back to see him the end of the month once the lein on the house has been lifted (the insurance will pay it out). He is drawing up my will and that will all get signed then.
John is at home on the organ in his grey granite urn.
Lucky stayed at home and did not go over to Mom and Dad's. hmmmm, I forgot Mom's shopping list on my kitchen table, so I did not fare well in that department either. hahahah, but I did get her the bedding flowers that she wanted. I bought pink petunias for some of my patio pots.
I believe I am tired and exhausted now. *chuckles* I _did_ manage to lock my van keys in the van too! I borrowed a metal hanger from the store and a gentleman was able to get my van unlocked. I had opened the window an inch so he could do his thing with the door lock. A police officer came by just before I got the coat hanger and I asked him if he had one. He said no, that they were not allowed to carry them anymore. I asked him if he possibly had a slim-jim then, and he laughed and said no to that too! He stuck around to make sure that I was able to get the door unlocked. I had all my diabetes stuff in the van so it was quite important to me to get it open.

Adventures are over for the day and now I shall see what is on tv, or maybe not. I may just go outside and sit and watch the apple tree blossoms open! or watch the grass grow! or just watch the white clouds sail through the sky!
Zoe 

June, I took my umbrella with me so the rain would not "get me" hahhaha, and I had just washed my hair and it was flat to my head because of the humidity! oh well, I just plop a baseball cap on my head!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Oh, Marianne, what a difficult memory we have dredged up. Sorry. We wish you much less stress for this trip.
> Carol (IL)


This trip will be so much fun, Gwen and I laugh almost not stop while we are together, on the phone and Skype is a total laughing time! We both will have need of the "rest" stops, LOL. We both have hip and knee problems so the walk arounds will be a key time also. 
That trip to Texas was horrid, first of all the circumstances, then the heavy rains I had to drive through, Daniel being so upset that he hadn't seen his dad in several months (he was in college) the road closings, high water warnings, gas stations closed due to lack of electricity and the high waters. The trip back was much easier as far as conditions, but not emotionally at all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> You and Gwenie need no introduction.


Ya think??? ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> You need to come visit me. DH is a composer so his screen is like a tv so that he can do his orchestra scores when he does violins, etc. I don't even know he is in his office as it hides all of him. :shock: It is nicer than our tv for viewing as our tv is a really old one that we just used for videos.


I have a 32" monitor, now just need the pc to connect it to.. LOL.. I do have a way to connect to the lap top, it just doesn't support it with the quality that I should have for it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, we are having totally different weather today. No sun and raining, but I take it that you will be sending your weather up this way. :thumbup: :wink:


We had rain on and off during the day, (this is getting to be a habit) but the sky is clear and the temps are in the low 70's, a nice breeze blowing so it's nice outside. However, the temps are going to be in the low to mid 90's through the rest of the week, I'm so not looking forward to those!! As C said, there goes the low electric bill, was nice while it lasted! :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shame on you...I'm going to have to watch you carefully....You MAY NOT have spinach! I'll pick it out for you and eat your spinach leaves. LOL


Hanging my head, yes mam.. walking away shoulders slumping.. darn it.. I almost pulled it off.. ROFL! I do not buy spinach for the house, if C or mom want it for salads I get the smallest bag and they divide it or C does, she won't let me near it.. LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good day five - just remember - as the rain falls the grass grows twice as fast.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> It is rainy here today. hmmmm, lol, no grass cutting for me in the back yard!
> I am off to see the lawyer and funeral home. I will get the house and property transferred into my name, draw up a new will, pick up John's ashes, pay any final bills there, do some shopping for my Mom, and then come home. lol, not necessarily all in that order! hahahah
> See you all later..... Zoe


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well folks my computer has graciously allowed me to follow the script today. It was exceedingly slow at first. With everyone off on trips back or forth, I am envious as it is so long since I have been away from this city cacaphony which on weekends becomes almost unbearable. During the week I have quiet only during the daytime hours. I have been up since 3:30 Am this morning and thought that I would fall into bed to rest, but such is not the case. Please take lots of pictures and then I can travel vicariously with you. I really wish the Knitapaloosa was a possibility for me as I've grown so fond of you all. May angels watch over you all in your travels. My nook and my computer have all had issues this week. So no reading and only frustration with the computer. I think I'll hibernate for a few days until my friend can straighten me out. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will have to look for it - have never seen it but then I wasn't looking for it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Will have to check with Sam -- some available in Defiance?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is unusual - never seems to happen here - I tend to stay at home over holidays - too many people hurrying to get where they are going - taking chances.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe and enjoyable journey caren - we'll be looking for lots of pictures.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to all that are in need of it.
> 
> Getting ready to head to the airport to start our holiday. 2 weeks and no work what will I ever do.
> Will check in when we hit Chicago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bulldog - do I need to send you a roll of bubble wrap? hopefully by morning everything will have worked itself out and you will have no extra aches and pains. I knock on wood - I haven't fallen for a while but I did bump my shin again the corner of the bed which really broke the skin - have about a two inch tear. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap as that is not the first time that has happened.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Well, I am gonna try this again on Word and Cut and Paste as I keep losing it the regular way
> DARALENEwhat a wonderful outing with friends. Cant wait until I can do the same. I do not have Skype. Would so love to be at the Knitapalooza. Will just have to wait on all of you to come back and send us all a post of your get togethers
> CAROLI have a love/hate relationship with my laptop. I can be typing along and all of a sudden it just quits or the cursor is all over the screen or I will have typed a long post and it just vanishes or I will be typing along and it has out it in the wrong place in the post and it makes no sense.
> PONTUF.what a great achievement for Cuzin Jerry. He sounds so deserving of this award too.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> bulldog - do I need to send you a roll of bubble wrap? hopefully by morning everything will have worked itself out and you will have no extra aches and pains. I knock on wood - I haven't fallen for a while but I did bump my shin again the corner of the bed which really broke the skin - have about a two inch tear. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap as that is not the first time that has happened.
> 
> sam


Sam, this desk I use has really sharp corners, Daniel bought some of the insulated pipe foam pieces and stuck them on for me. Great padding for sure, he then put them on the feet of my bed also, no more sharp hard corners to bump during the night :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

about twenty years ago I spent from October to march in defiance and independence visiting the girls - thought I would never get home. finally - hugged Heidi goodbye - drove to Indianapolis - stayed the night - hugged heather goodbye and 36 hours later drove into seattle. I really didn't plan on driving all the way through - it just kind of evolved - I stopped when the gas guage was on empty - filled my thermos - bought cigarettes - pooed and peed the dogs and took off again. drove through a snow storm in iowa - I think I chain smoked and drank coffee the whole way - when we were finally home the dogs hopped out of the van and practically kissed the ground - finally - they wheels weren't turning. lol I got home about eight in the morning - did not go to bed until that evening - I really wasn't tired - too pent up. don't think I would try that now.

sam



Angora1 said:


> 0 fatalities. Absolutely wonderful. One really should stop and move around to keep their circulation going and mind sharp, but how many times do we push through to the end. I have often done my trip to my mother's with no stop at all if I can. Especially in winter or bad weather when it gets dark early.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Betty, I had to run to Mom's room and I guess the post I had written was dropped. You my dear are not to be falling, I take care of those problems, you have enough to deal with!!!!!! I'm hoping that the bedroom was nice and cool when you got home. We are supposed to get back into the 90's this week, have been dreading these temps but knew they would return eventually. 
Like someone else said could Angie's problems be from her medications. We found out that some of mom's problems were the med combinations, changed those up and she is doing much better now! (had her on 5 different BP meds, good grief!) 
Please take care of yourself, I worry so much about you. Keeping you and yours surrounded in prayers, always!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


Glad you opted for the room, much better for the body to rest than sitting in those uncomfy chairs all night! Sweet dreams and God Speed..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there were really dark clouds to the north daralene - and it really cooled down once we got to the ball field - but the wind was coming out of the southwest and the clouds stayed to the north so we didn't get any rain. gary said we got just shy of 2/10's of an inch during the night last night.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow, we are having totally different weather today. No sun and raining, but I take it that you will be sending your weather up this way. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hi Julie, I met with the lawyer. I will go back to see him the end of the month once the lein on the house has been lifted (the insurance will pay it out). He is drawing up my will and that will all get signed then.
> John is at home on the organ in his grey granite urn.
> Lucky stayed at home and did not go over to Mom and Dad's. hmmmm, I forgot Mom's shopping list on my kitchen table, so I did not fare well in that department either. hahahah, but I did get her the bedding flowers that she wanted. I bought pink petunias for some of my patio pots.
> I believe I am tired and exhausted now. *chuckles* I _did_ manage to lock my van keys in the van too! I borrowed a metal hanger from the store and a gentleman was able to get my van unlocked. I had opened the window an inch so he could do his thing with the door lock. A police officer came by just before I got the coat hanger and I asked him if he had one. He said no, that they were not allowed to carry them anymore. I asked him if he possibly had a slim-jim then, and he laughed and said no to that too! He stuck around to make sure that I was able to get the door unlocked. I had all my diabetes stuff in the van so it was quite important to me to get it open.
> ...


You have had a tough day. So glad it is behind you and you can go sit outside and just breathe in and breathe out and think happy memories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm working on it - trying to tan over the bumps and scars - may lay in the tanning bed more.

sam

a little color always helps.



Gweniepooh said:


> And are those legs tan Sam? LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm hoping for a smooth trip for you. I did hear that the French air traffic controllers are planning a strike, and then expect the effect to spread over Europe.....don't know if this will spread to England or not. Might want to check some of this out so you're a bit prepared? Sorry my info is so sketchy :thumbdown: Hope you can fly in w/o any problems :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


I would be so disappointed if I had to stay longer than planned. 😉😉


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmmmm, might just have to stay in England a little longer. If the money is ok that might not be a bad thing. :?


Hmmmm I might be able to find one or two things to occupy my time. Sure Jamie won't mind either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, forgot to mention the fall. Sorry to hear that happened. Hope you feel better and no lasting ill effects. Boy, one second and everything changes. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Yes you never know. We were driving from San Diego to Chicago. On the 3rd day we thought we would get a hotel right over the border into Iowa. We started looking for a hotel but every hotel motel on the interstate was full! It wasn't a holiday and we could not imagine why there were no vacancies! We finally came to the Illinois border and it was 7 in the morning and found a vacancy. Seems that the high school basketball finals were going on and every motel in the state was booked! Who would have known! When we did get the room at 7 am the only vacancy in the state they sent us to breakfast because the room had to be cleaned, it was just vacated. All I wanted was a pillow and a chair to curl up in.. Now when we are on road trips with no reservations I go online on my cell phone and phone ahead.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> You must have been so exhausted. We have had things like that happen where you don't know it is a holiday or something special going on. Catches one by surprise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana. Have a great trip and post when you are sitting in the lounge at OHare.
> 
> Safe travels!


Jamie's father booked a hotel room because he was not allowing her to spend the night at the airport lounge. She was not happy about it t all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a different mindset too Julie. In north America distances are huge - while in the UK and New Zealand 30 k's is quite a distance. That was one of our biggest adjustments when we moved to NZ.
> 
> We thought nothing of driving into Auckland for dinner from Orewa which was not that far. The New Zealanders raised their eyebrows and couldn't believe we would do that without thinking twice. For them that was a major trip. The roads were very different then, narrower and winding, but still didn't change our driving habit.
> 
> ...


Agreed, it is a wonderful world and what I like on KTP is that we share our similarities and enjoy the differences. Now if we could just get the rest of the world to join in. Big Hugs Designer. Thanks for all you do on here to make it even better.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


Enjoy your rest. Must be fresh for your trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> WHOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!! And they are off!! Heck I think I'm almost excited as both of you :lol:   :mrgreen: Wishing clear skies and calm winds throughout your trip! Have a blast and if you do see Mr Dave, please give him my best!! (I do have to make a few more egg cozies, DS took the last of mine :roll: )


I ha d to make more cozies and napkin rings the boys take some everytime they are there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> When I brought the rabbits indoors for the night a couple of days ago I had a bit of bother getting hold of them , it seemed they did not want to be taken in. I eventually got them in and then went through to give them their evening meal. They were chittering away but stopped when I opened the door of the hutch. I put the food in their dish and spoke to them as I usually do and petted them. Well it was as if they had had a conversation about what they were going to do ! They both just gave me a look , ignored the food which is most unusual and both at the same time they turned their back to me. It was as if to say we are in the huff with you, you brought us indoors when we wanted to stay outside because we were having a lovely time. lol They have such personalities and can let you know when they are not pleased with you.


Oh that is so funny. You know they are all just like children. Each one with its own personality. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
The Bunny Revolt


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a good day five - just remember - as the rain falls the grass grows twice as fast.
> 
> sam


Then I shall endulge myself in twice as much fun!!!! lol, you may have to drive your riding mower up here and cut some swaths!!! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shame on you...I'm going to have to watch you carefully....You MAY NOT have spinach! I'll pick it out for you and eat your spinach leaves. LOL


Oh my goodness Marianne. Gwenie is right. That salad is poison for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> I know people who bring cases of Vernors back from MI. I was horrified the first time I asked for gingerale and got that stuff. Here they takes cases of Yuengling back to MI.


I've seen ads for Big Red but don't know what it or Yuengling are. Had Vernors the first time at my DH's home and at first didn't like it but developed a taste for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> I wonder if lace cap would not do well compared to the big full balls.


If I buy any I will have to look into that. The ones I have now don't dry well and I don't know what type they are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Please tell him we all miss him, his huor his color and his passion for life and would appreciateit if he would drop in once in a while. Marlark Marge.


I will be sure to tell him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Loved reading this! I think I know the look you mean,
> It is so interesting to hear about the rabbits, since I don't know very much about them. I can tell they have real personalities. Some years ago our neighbors were "rabbit-sitting" for a friend. Somehow the rabbit got out, got behind the refrigerator, and chewed the electric cord in two.
> Luckily, DH's father was visiting and could go over and repair the cord, so the refrigerator kept running. He had lived all of his life in the country (where he had learned to fix all kinds of things), and was somewhat puzzled about rabbits being kept as pets, but he was such a sweet, good-humored man that he was happy to help.


Wow, and the rabbit survived?? :shock: :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> That's interesting - horses will do that if you've been away from them for awhile too.


I never thought about that happening with a horse but then, why not! Aren't animals amazing and such a special bond takes place between us. Reminds me of the time I was admiring a tiger and trying to send it my vibrations of admiration for its beauty. It turned its back on me and sprayed me. So much for my ESP that time. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a safe and enjoyable journey caren - we'll be looking for lots of pictures.
> 
> sam


I will do my best to post the odd pictures while there. Might have to borrow Jamie's lap top .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a safe and enjoyable journey caren - we'll be looking for lots of pictures.
> 
> sam


I will do my best to post the odd pictures while there. Might have to borrow Jamie's lap top .


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, those furbabies sure know how to let you know if they are displeased with you leaving them behind! My lil schnauzer cries and sticks to me like glue if I leave her for any length of time. hmmmm, seems to me like she would be my second skin, but then again she is furry and I am NOT! So I think it is best that she be left to get about on her four legs and I will stick with my two legs. 
I only had one pouty dog that would ignore me if I left for longer than 3 hours. He was stuck up anyways! lol, Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hello, my first post this morning seems to have vanished, so I'll try to do a quick update! I have just returned from taking DH and DD to the airport, and I will return to Guernsey by boat tonight. (I am home in Alderney right now)
> I would love to send you all a Post Card I saw at the airport, so am sending it as photos online.


Thank you so much for the lovely post card. How thoughtful of you :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I wasn't meant to be here- need to go as I am meant to be somewhere in 45 minutes and all I have done is got out of bed. And I need to go the chemist on the way becuase I forgot to get a repeat of my medication! Simply checked for emails that I might nhave needed to see before I went out! and KP sat up and looked at me.


Ouch. Know the feeling!! Hope you made it on time and got your medication.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Daralene, it was not an easy day to deal with all that I had to deal with today.
> I had a few tears with the funeral director -- he was friends of both John and I. He had tears too. He really is a great person.
> I buckled John up into the seatbelt in the front passenger seat and we came home. He is now on my organ. John will go over into the curio cabinet until I can take him to the cemetary crypt in Manitoba. I will join him there when it is my time to go.
> The sun is shining now and there are a few puffy clouds in the sky.
> Zoe


Glad you accomplished what you needed to even though it wasn't easy.

Hope you and Sam send the sun this way. It was gorgeous yesterday. Well, I guess if one truly thinks about it, every day is gorgeous regardless of the weather. Good days lie ahead Zoe. You will make it through this. You are so brave but I know there are private moments.... Big Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is unusual - never seems to happen here - I tend to stay at home over holidays - too many people hurrying to get where they are going - taking chances.
> 
> sam


It is the more usual situation here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> This trip will be so much fun, Gwen and I laugh almost not stop while we are together, on the phone and Skype is a total laughing time! We both will have need of the "rest" stops, LOL. We both have hip and knee problems so the walk arounds will be a key time also.
> That trip to Texas was horrid, first of all the circumstances, then the heavy rains I had to drive through, Daniel being so upset that he hadn't seen his dad in several months (he was in college) the road closings, high water warnings, gas stations closed due to lack of electricity and the high waters. The trip back was much easier as far as conditions, but not emotionally at all.


You were driving into disaster on every level. I was living in Germany at the time but I remember all the newscasts. I couldn't believe what was happening. To have lost a loved one, your husband and Daniel's father was truly emotionally devastating. Big Hugs Marianne. Not easy when these memories surface, but they need to from time to time. Glad you have C and your mom and now Gwenie in your life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a 32" monitor, now just need the pc to connect it to.. LOL.. I do have a way to connect to the lap top, it just doesn't support it with the quality that I should have for it.


Wonder if yours is a tv too. I bought a tv only later to find out it was a computer monitor. LOL  :?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Well folks my computer has graciously allowed me to follow the script today. It was exceedingly slow at first. With everyone off on trips back or forth, I am envious as it is so long since I have been away from this city cacaphony which on weekends becomes almost unbearable. During the week I have quiet only during the daytime hours. I have been up since 3:30 Am this morning and thought that I would fall into bed to rest, but such is not the case. Please take lots of pictures and then I can travel vicariously with you. I really wish the Knitapaloosa was a possibility for me as I've grown so fond of you all. May angels watch over you all in your travels. My nook and my computer have all had issues this week. So no reading and only frustration with the computer. I think I'll hibernate for a few days until my friend can straighten me out. Marlark Marge.


So glad you could visit for a while be it short or be it long. Hope your friend can get all the kinks worked out.

Yes, wouldn't that be wonderful if you could join us. We wish you could be there too. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> bulldog - do I need to send you a roll of bubble wrap? hopefully by morning everything will have worked itself out and you will have no extra aches and pains. I knock on wood - I haven't fallen for a while but I did bump my shin again the corner of the bed which really broke the skin - have about a two inch tear. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap as that is not the first time that has happened.
> 
> sam


We need to get you some gear like they have in the roller derby. Hope it heals ok and it is a rude awakening if you do it during the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, this desk I use has really sharp corners, Daniel bought some of the insulated pipe foam pieces and stuck them on for me. Great padding for sure, he then put them on the feet of my bed also, no more sharp hard corners to bump during the night :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


Hope you get some much needed sleep so you can have a little less jet lag.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> about twenty years ago I spent from October to march in defiance and independence visiting the girls - thought I would never get home. finally - hugged Heidi goodbye - drove to Indianapolis - stayed the night - hugged heather goodbye and 36 hours later drove into seattle. I really didn't plan on driving all the way through - it just kind of evolved - I stopped when the gas guage was on empty - filled my thermos - bought cigarettes - pooed and peed the dogs and took off again. drove through a snow storm in iowa - I think I chain smoked and drank coffee the whole way - when we were finally home the dogs hopped out of the van and practically kissed the ground - finally - they wheels weren't turning. lol I got home about eight in the morning - did not go to bed until that evening - I really wasn't tired - too pent up. don't think I would try that now.
> 
> sam


Oh my, that was really a long and tiring trip. Lucky you made it safely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> there were really dark clouds to the north daralene - and it really cooled down once we got to the ball field - but the wind was coming out of the southwest and the clouds stayed to the north so we didn't get any rain. gary said we got just shy of 2/10's of an inch during the night last night.
> 
> sam


The clouds moving in are from the south, so the good weather will arrive with time. Yes, you were seeing what we are having.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hmmmm I might be able to find one or two things to occupy my time. Sure Jamie won't mind either.


 :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We have had things like that happen where you don't know it is a holiday or something special going on. Catches one by surprise.

I do know the American holidays LOL but would miss them when we lived in Germany. They had so many religious holidays there and we got caught a few times at the border going to Canada on one of their holidays.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will do my best to post the odd pictures while there. Might have to borrow Jamie's lap top .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> lol, those furbabies sure know how to let you know if they are displeased with you leaving them behind! My lil schnauzer cries and sticks to me like glue if I leave her for any length of time. hmmmm, seems to me like she would be my second skin, but then again she is furry and I am NOT! So I think it is best that she be left to get about on her four legs and I will stick with my two legs.
> I only had one pouty dog that would ignore me if I left for longer than 3 hours. He was stuck up anyways! lol, Zoe


When we adopted our Westie it took him 6 months to adopt us. Mind you, he wanted out of that cage and was as friendly as could be till we got him home, then all the hurt came out and it took him a while to heal. Fortunately we had the patience to let him get over being put up for adoption.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


We have been told that when you start a trip, drive three hours before stopping and then stop every two. Many people pay no attention to that, but I just about always stopped before three hours. And my attitude has been to take advantage of most rest stops because you never know what might happen. Commutes to work of an hour or more are common. Years ago I did it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks AZ for thinking of us! So glad everything went so well
Please rest and sleep well
We are all here for you dear friend

XO

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


that is good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Get some rest --- and tomorrow is another day of travel!


NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> We have been told that when you start a trip, drive three hours before stopping and then stop every two. Many people pay no attention to that, but I just about always stopped before three hours. And my attitude has been to take advantage of most rest stops because you never know what might happen. Commutes to work of an hour or more are common. Years ago I did it.


People are starting to commute to Auckland from Hamilton and Thames 111 k and 115 k respectively, - about an hour and a half's drive- they gain the life style of the smaller town.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

NANA. We Chicagoans and ex Chicago ex patriots need to know this. The Hilton in the middle of the airport where you are staying. Is it soundproof.......!?? I 've always wondered if anyone could sleep there with all those jumbo jets flying right by the hotel

Safe journey. Glad u got a room.

XO

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


Glad to hear you are ok. Was this similar to what Designer had done? Hope you heal as beautifully as she did.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you....answered prayers. Hope you get some rest and get a chance to recuperate.



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Glad to hear you are ok. Was this similar to what Designer had done? Hope you heal as beautifully as she did.


I am quite happy with the results of my surgery. It is right under my tear duct but doesn't show very much. Nose is still a bit swollen and touchy but no problems now and only people who know or look at me from a certain angle can see it. a bit of makeup takes care of it. I am fortunate. It was in a miserable place to try to fix and he did a great job.Shirley


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've been away most of the weekend and return to 43 pages!
> Today spent the day with Vicky and Mum. We drove around with no real plan and ended up in Victor Harbour and while there realised that thre may have been whales around as they come up during winter to get away fromt he freezing Antartic waters. We found one and while it was a fair out from shore we could see how big it was- they are 14-18 metres (1 metere is approx 1 yard)- and I checked up Wikipadeia when I got home- the males testicles weigh about 500kg (1,100pounds!)- unsuprisingly htey are considered the largest of any animal!
> Standing watching the whale at 4pm on a wonters evening and we were really comfortable in the sun with no extra jackets etc- it was still 18C (65F). I guess winter will come sometime- and then I will winge to some extent, though wpul dprefer it to summer- that is when I will really winge.
> Anyway I will read a bit of this but won't be finishing tonigjt


How lucky for you to see a whale.  Missed you here the last few days. Its been colder here.. about 15 and 16c but fine and not too bad when the sun is out. I know there are whales that come in to warnambool area but not quite sure when. You may see some when you are close by there next month.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have a tanning bed!!! I just may have to find one.....



thewren said:


> i'm working on it - trying to tan over the bumps and scars - may lay in the tanning bed more.
> 
> sam
> 
> a little color always helps.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Good to talk at last, Shirley! I also had only thrown myself together- had not done my hair!!!!
> below is what I have been relaxing with the last three days, nearly one repeat of the Aran design that Poledra/Kaye is teaching currently...
> 
> ...


So do we, but its toooo far, LOL. Hope to see you all on Skype though.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad everything went well at the Drs. Now you can rest.
Tanning bed story, we had a male friend that quite a few years ago went into use one before a winter trip to a warm climate and went in without his swim suit and the top stuck and he couldn't get out!! It was a little embarrassing for all involved.
Sleep well all and for those starting your days hope all is well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> VERY humid here too. Saw a friend of mine who avoids AC when possible but has had to give in with this weather.


I must admit i love the heat but i do not like humidity. Where i am its mainly a dry heat but last summer we did have some humid days. Horrid. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty (Bulldog) please be careful. With all you are doing taking care of angie and helping with the grandkids you must take time for you too. Hope you are not too banged up from your fall. 

AZ so glad everything went well with today's surgery. Have thought of you off and on all day sending healing energy (as Sam would say).

Really like my DD's new apartment. Had to laugh; it is bigger than the first house I bought! It is a beautiful gated community and very secure so I feel very happy for her and the kids. Couldn't believe she has almost everything already in place too. Of course she is pretty much a minimalist in terms of decorating; does NOT like a knick-knacks and "stuff". Sometimes I am amazed we are related! LOL . Of course, when DH and I married we were combining two complete households and we now have WAY too much "stuff"/knick-knacks. LOL I could continually be in a state of purging and still have more junk than necessary. LOL

To all traveling have a safe and wonderful journey.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> .
> Well, I pulled a Marianne today. I fixed my daughter and DGD some lunch and was coming down the hall. They keep a gate up now to prevent the kitties from getting out. I was stepping over the gate with the tray of food and drinks when my foot got caught by the gate and I took a hard fall on the hardwood floor.hurt my knee and ankle and jarred me badly. My back and shoulders have been hurting since. Sure hope I didnt mess anything up. . ((((((HUGS))))) and love to all.Betty
> 
> 


Good grief! I hope you are not too hurt. This would be the last thing that you needed. Take care. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> this has been a day - no - no baby yet - just lazy - and now I am going to leave for Ayden's baseball game - will give a bat by bat report when I get back.
> 
> should be a nice evening to sit out - warm and sunny - i'm even wearing shorts but will take my sweatshirt along just in case.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you finally have the warmth you have been waiting for. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So do we, but its toooo far, LOL. Hope to see you all on Skype though.


Far too far- I am stretched enough just getting to Sydney- and most of that has been a gift! the time for the Skypeing is to be the Sunday morning, 21st July, for you and me, I think! ( a propitious time - my 67th birthday!!!!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, this desk I use has really sharp corners, Daniel bought some of the insulated pipe foam pieces and stuck them on for me. Great padding for sure, he then put them on the feet of my bed also, no more sharp hard corners to bump during the night :thumbup: :thumbup:


A very good idea!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Far too far- I am stretched enough just getting to Sydney- and most of that has been a gift! the time for the Skypeing is to be the Sunday morning, 21st July, for you and me, I think! ( a propitious time - my 67th birthday!!!!)


Woo hoo! We can have a skype birthday party. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo! We can have a skype birthday party. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all this talk of rabbits and I have a popup ad for rabbit hutches. lol one is called a Trixie natura rabbit cabin for $309.00. quite a plush hutch.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> all this talk of rabbits and I have a popup ad for rabbit hutches. lol one is called a Trixie natura rabbit cabin for $309.00. quite a plush hutch.
> 
> sam


Goodness me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty (Bulldog) please be careful. With all you are doing taking care of angie and helping with the grandkids you must take time for you too. Hope you are not too banged up from your fall.
> 
> AZ so glad everything went well with today's surgery. Have thought of you off and on all day sending healing energy (as Sam would say).
> 
> ...


so glad DD has settled in so quickly, it is quite a transition for all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very glad you are home and that the doctor said things went well - tons of healing energy winging their way to you and am sending the sandman your way for a peaceful nights sleep.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I like tirps when I don't need to be in any hurry and can start and stop whenever I feel the spirit. I forgot who said "I love retirement" and I second it.

sam



mjs said:


> We have been told that when you start a trip, drive three hours before stopping and then stop every two. Many people pay no attention to that, but I just about always stopped before three hours. And my attitude has been to take advantage of most rest stops because you never know what might happen. Commutes to work of an hour or more are common. Years ago I did it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have commuter trains in Auckland?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> People are starting to commute to Auckland from Hamilton and Thames 111 k and 115 k respectively, - about an hour and a half's drive- they gain the life style of the smaller town.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the tanning bed - especially in the winter - you get so cosy and warm - and you can act so smart because you have a tan in the winter and everyone else doesn't. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You have a tanning bed!!! I just may have to find one.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have commuter trains in Auckland?
> 
> sam


Yes, rather ancient ones- but they are in the middle of an up-grade to electric. (which is taking years)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - did you walk up all those stairs that show in your avatar?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, rather ancient ones- but they are in the middle of an up-grade to electric. (which is taking years)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night, everyone. I'm getting ready to go to bed. A little tired tonight, but have now gotten interested in this show! It's on my DVR, so I could just stop it and finish in the morning, but I probably won't!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - did you walk up all those stairs that show in your avatar?
> 
> sam


No! I had already had my operation- and I was not too hot on steps during my trip! Although where I stayed in Glasgow I had to go up and down stairs to the loo at night! it was good exercise! Need something similar- like motivation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good night, everyone. I'm getting ready to go to bed. A little tired tonight, but have now gotten interested in this show! It's on my DVR, so I could just stop it and finish in the morning, but I probably won't!


Night, Pammie! Sleep tight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm right behind you pammie - see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm right behind you pammie - see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


See you, Sam!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I never thought about that happening with a horse but then, why not! Aren't animals amazing and such a special bond takes place between us. Reminds me of the time I was admiring a tiger and trying to send it my vibrations of admiration for its beauty. It turned its back on me and sprayed me. So much for my ESP that time. :shock: :shock: :shock:


thank you for making me smile, especially first thing in the morning when Arthur has insisted on doing an overnight visit and hindering me when I want to get my first coffee of the day !!
I can just imagine the picture of the tiger, perhaps it was a sign of admiration for the thoughts you were sending?? lol


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad you opted for the room, much better for the body to rest than sitting in those uncomfy chairs all night! Sweet dreams and God Speed..


NanaCaren. I too am glad you opted for the room as sitting for prolonged periods in airport chairs can trigger sciatica. I speak from an unpleasant experience. Safe onward journey. London is a great city.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


glad to hear that Dr said everything went well, you can rest up now and let all the worry and pent up emotion out - it can take its toll on you so rest easy and be kind to yourself


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> all this talk of rabbits and I have a popup ad for rabbit hutches. lol one is called a Trixie natura rabbit cabin for $309.00. quite a plush hutch.
> 
> sam


I had the same thing happen to me, Big Brother is keeping an eye on us lol


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> People are starting to commute to Auckland from Hamilton and Thames 111 k and 115 k respectively, - about an hour and a half's drive- they gain the life style of the smaller town.


Hamilton would be a lovely place to live but I would think more than twice about such a long commute. Much depends on the roads and exits, I suppose.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I had the same thing happen to me, Big Brother is keeping an eye on us lol


Good morning DollyClaire. The sunshine has left us, as was predicted. It was raining a little at 6am but now it is only damp. Hope we get some proper rain today. Our gardens and farms aren't well equipped for days and days of dry weather. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hamilton would be a lovely place to live but I would think more than twice about such a long commute. Much depends on the roads and exits, I suppose.


It is getting to be motorway well beyond Pokeno- which has cut out some of the 'death traps' but by no means is it the safest stretch of road in the country! I have known one person, years ago who did it on a weekly basis. It is a long trek, none the less even when by train, and in wet winters can flood badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning DollyClaire. The sunshine has left us, as was predicted. It was raining a little at 6am but now it is only damp. Hope we get some proper rain today. Our gardens and farms aren't well equipped for days and days of dry weather. Hope all is well with you.


This summer was a real eye-opener into how little prepared we are for significant dry weather. And I am sure we regularly have hotter summers than you experience in Ireland!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is available down under in limited loacations like some lolly stores that stock American sweets. My nephew buys a carton of it every fortnight.


Maybe thats where I have seen it. In the lolly shop I like for my Bassetts Jelly Babies and Liquorice Allsorts. They have sweets from the USA as well as the UK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not quite sure how it will work out over the back, but the sleeve cuff is definitely going to be an ok size.
> I must go bring in Ringo- he is outside making a nuisance of himself!


I wondered how it would go in 8 ply- as the heavier weight was far too warm for here- but decided not to start especially as I still have my TV, my ASJ and the Tree of Life to finish!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This summer was a real eye-opener into how little prepared we are for significant dry weather. And I am sure we regularly have hotter summers than you experience in Ireland!


You get much drier summers than we do in Ireland. We've had only about 10 days of warm sunny weather. I'm following the accounts of your travel preparations to visit Fale. Love and best wishes for the journey.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe thats where I have seen it. In the lolly shop I like for my Bassetts Jelly Babies and Liquorice Allsorts. They have sweets from the USA as well as the UK


Its a funny 'ol life. I haven't thought about jelly babies or liquorice allsorts in ages and twice in the last 24 hours those sweets have made an appearance in conversations. I especially like the one with the black centre and the pink coco-nutty outside!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered how it would go in 8 ply- as the heavier weight was far too warm for here- but decided not to start especially as I still have my TV, my ASJ and the Tree of Life to finish!


The yarn I am using claims to be a DK, but I know it is quite a bit bulkier than many I have seen lately! the stated gauge is 30 rows and 22 stitches to the 10 cm square, using 4mm needles. I am happy with how it is looking! But will have at least 4 repeats for the arm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> You get much drier summers than we do in Ireland. We've had only about 10 days of warm sunny weather. I'm following the accounts of your travel preparations to visit Fale. Love and best wishes for the journey.


I know it has been a very variable year for Scotland- I don't have a weather bug for Belfast- I must put one up!
Thank you for the good wishes! Only four full days to wait. I have been asked by Lupe to bring a bottle of Vodka through the Duty-free- it will ruin my teetotal look!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Folks...I'm getting confused. What is the big challenge of using a laptop computer or a land-based computer? What is it that folks find so difficult about a laptop? Just curious.
> Carol (IL)


the keyboards are different sizes and each time I use a different keyboard I have problems- the fingers just know where to go. I know I hate using DHs laptop because of the position of hte keyboard- and you can't move it to suit your own hand. When I had one of my own I got used to it and found it hard when I moved to this MAc, but now I find this Mac keyboard easy (not a laptop. DHs laptop that I hate is a Mac).
So some of it I suspect is laptop but some is simply a differnt keyboard. Well IMHO anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kinky Boots just won Best Musical! Paw Paw is celebrating!


How exciting for them all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 wrote:
Hi all raining here, warm not my best day, but will make the best of it. traveling mercy, to all traveling out and about. Have my coffee and ready to start my day, trying to knit socks toe up, first time, on magic loop. will see how it works out. 


Refer to Darowil's workshop or if she doesn't mind, PM her. I'm sure she wouldn't, but any problems might be answered on the workshop she had,

Angora

Of course I don't mind- in fact if I had noticed this I would have suggested the same thing, but somehow I missed it- trying to get caught up. The link to the workshops is under my posts


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Can't wait to meet all of you. Guess at first you will have to identify yourselves with your avatar names. Some I know because their faces are on the avatars. LOL Will be funny to know the person by their name and real face and try to put it together with their avatar.


Maybe someone needs to make name tags with avatar and real name- and maybe the avator photo! For some it would be a big help but for those who change them so often it might not help so much. Shouldn't be too much trouble picking Sam

In fact I see that Gwen has been doing them! with both names


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite stunned at the distances/hours on the road that you people seem to take for granted. We are told that an hour is long enough to concentrate on the road, and then one should be looking for a spot to pull over and rest, before travelling on. We have just for the first time come through Queen's Birthday weekend (since 1956, when they started keeping records) with 0 fatalities. They are not quite sure how this has happened- maybe the bad weather and higher petrol prices mean't people had less incentive to travel?


We are told 2 hours- and the distances seem normal to me! But I too now find that I get tired driving for long. 500 miles in a day would be OK if I had another driver withme, but wouldn't want to do it alone now. But used to do about that far in a day as hte only driver. Doing about 600 kms (370 miles) late July as the only driver and wouldn't want to go any further in a day- I get tired but I find myself getting too uncomfotable physically because you are rather limited in the positions you can sit in!
Don't think any of us would even think of listening to 1 hour! Imagine how long it would take us toget anywhere if every hour we had to stop when travelling 800 miles. 2 is what I expect to work for my trip next month depending in part of course of where the towns are- and the need for comfort stops. While frequent stops for an 82 year old are expected it is likely that Maryanne will be the first calling for a stop. I often tell her that if she ever gets pregnant she will need a catheter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Loved reading this! I think I know the look you mean,
> It is so interesting to hear about the rabbits, since I don't know very much about them. I can tell they have real personalities. Some years ago our neighbors were "rabbit-sitting" for a friend. Somehow the rabbit got out, got behind the refrigerator, and chewed the electric cord in two.
> Luckily, DH's father was visiting and could go over and repair the cord, so the refrigerator kept running. He had lived all of his life in the country (where he had learned to fix all kinds of things), and was somewhat puzzled about rabbits being kept as pets, but he was such a sweet, good-humored man that he was happy to help.


We have often had rabbits as pets- and yes it seems that their favourite food is electric cords- very nourishing I am sure. 
My FIL was a farmer and rabbits are major pests here so he would try very hard to be interested in Vickys rabbits but struggled to see them as sweet pets- all rabbits should be shot- and maybe then put into the pot as well. I've also been told by SIL that even pet rabbits are banned in Queensland because they are such a pest.
on one of our grandrabbits visits she chewed through the cord for our second cordless phone charger- fortunately all this meant was that we needed to share one charger. If she had got the main one then the phone would have needed repalcing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ouch. Know the feeling!! Hope you made it on time and got your medication.


MAde it where I was going on time- but not very with it! And got th emedication later int he day- figured a few hours wouldn't matter (it is only daily and I do sometimes totally forget a day. Especially when I have a fasting day as I keep the tablet by the breakfast stuff and I don't get there! So then I rely on my memory).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ouch. Know the feeling!! Hope you made it on time and got your medication.


Well I was going to edit that last one but managed to pull a Gwennie instead -to comment that rabbits don't seem to die from chewing through electric cords, I don't know why. Maybe they don't have the same electric currents in thir hearts as we do or somehow the connection is not made. But chewing electric cords is something that rabitts are renown for. Anyone who has a rabbit inside for any length of time is likely to find a cord chewed- they also seem to have a radar for them no matter how well you think you have hidden iot,.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caren a room sounds a much more sinsible idea than the airport lounge. 
Do say Hi to Dave from me as well. Hope the rest of the flight goes well after a good sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


Glad you returned minus one piece- and that it went fine leaving you just a bit tired.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> We have been told that when you start a trip, drive three hours before stopping and then stop every two. Many people pay no attention to that, but I just about always stopped before three hours. And my attitude has been to take advantage of most rest stops because you never know what might happen. Commutes to work of an hour or more are common. Years ago I did it.


That sounds sensible- the first part is so much easier that often 3 is OK. But after that I need them at least 2 hourly. But I guess it is partly what we are used to. For many of us 2 hours is not a long distance but in NZ it is and so they are not used to driving the longer lengths of time. ANd while the distances in the UK are shorter I always found that even on the motorways it took muich longer to travel the same distance than I ws used ot.
But Maryanne often comments on how we drove from London to Scotland and her friend couldn't get over how anyone would drive so far- it hadn't occured to us that it was a long way. After all it is not that far from London to Edinburgh. But it did take a lot longer than it would have to travel the same distance here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How lucky for you to see a whale.  Missed you here the last few days. Its been colder here.. about 15 and 16c but fine and not too bad when the sun is out. I know there are whales that come in to warnambool area but not quite sure when. You may see some when you are close by there next month.


Sure hope to- you should come down and we could meet in Warnabool to see the whales!
We have dropped down to around 15/16C as well after the lovely day yesterday. Nice of hte weather to cooperate and give us a lovely day weather wise for the public holiday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Far too far- I am stretched enough just getting to Sydney- and most of that has been a gift! the time for the Skypeing is to be the Sunday morning, 21st July, for you and me, I think! ( a propitious time - my 67th birthday!!!!)


3 days before Maryanne's 29th.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandi glad everything went well.

Caren glad you got the hotel room 12 hours is a long time to spend in an airport. Rest well.

Off to bed now it is almost 3 am. Goodnight (or should I say morning)!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Its a funny 'ol life. I haven't thought about jelly babies or liquorice allsorts in ages and twice in the last 24 hours those sweets have made an appearance in conversations. I especially like the one with the black centre and the pink coco-nutty outside!!


I have been known to buy a bag of just them- and more than once! I nibble the outside then eat the liquorice and then finish the outside part. And no-one makes jelly babies like Bassetts do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wellthe last couple of pages were very quick to read- almost a monologue by me but I've caught up! Now to see how I go with Digets they too are far behind. But first to pick up the sttiches for the last band of the cardigan for my next workshop so I can send a photo to Shirley! Been working on the front for the second version while I did this to put of the moment of picking up sttiches but I must. However the sttiching up is done so will be virtually done then. (as I had gone without one front I did almost all the sewing up and fisnihing off while I was away for the weekend and so finsihed it once I got the other front).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


Yaaaaaaaaaa another answered prayer


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope you get some much needed sleep so you can have a little less jet lag.


I got 5 hours ruffly so not too bad. Was glad we had the hotel, even with the comfy chairs in the lounge. Got a lovely shot of the sunrise on the way back to the airport.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> NANA. We Chicagoans and ex Chicago ex patriots need to know this. The Hilton in the middle of the airport where you are staying. Is it soundproof.......!?? I 've always wondered if anyone could sleep there with all those jumbo jets flying right by the hotel
> 
> Safe journey. Glad u got a room.
> 
> ...


I stayed about a mile from the airport. But living close the an army base I don't hear the planes when I go to sleep. Let one little bird cheerp a d I am aside awake though.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Patches39 wrote:
> Hi all raining here, warm not my best day, but will make the best of it. traveling mercy, to all traveling out and about. Have my coffee and ready to start my day, trying to knit socks toe up, first time, on magic loop. will see how it works out.
> 
> Refer to Darowil's workshop or if she doesn't mind, PM her. I'm sure she wouldn't, but any problems might be answered on the workshop she had,
> ...


Thanks soooo much, so far I have the toe in will show you later  reading your workshop has helped a lot.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I was going to edit that last one but managed to pull a Gwennie instead -to comment that rabbits don't seem to die from chewing through electric cords, I don't know why. Maybe they don't have the same electric currents in thir hearts as we do or somehow the connection is not made. But chewing electric cords is something that rabitts are renown for. Anyone who has a rabbit inside for any length of time is likely to find a cord chewed- they also seem to have a radar for them no matter how well you think you have hidden iot,.


That is so true, My oldest son's rabbit, ate the inside of a tire, we did not see it, and he died, guess he ate to much. So must be careful, with them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well ,it is much cooler and the sun has gone leaving us with cloudy skies again. We had heavy rain in the night/early morning. Hope it is better for our trip on Thursday. Fingers crossed. No news about the house yet since the one couple last week. Hope someone else shows interest soon although it is early days yet as my son reminded me. I just want to get moved now. Patience, patience I tell myself. Hope those on holiday have a great time, and all with health problems feel better soon. Take care all.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, and the rabbit survived?? :shock: :?:


Am just catching up this morning...we lost internet connection last night. Have been reading backward, so I see that Darowil knew about rabbits and electric cords. Yes, this rabbit survived too. So did the refrigerator


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are told 2 hours- and the distances seem normal to me! But I too now find that I get tired driving for long. 500 miles in a day would be OK if I had another driver withme, but wouldn't want to do it alone now. But used to do about that far in a day as hte only driver. Doing about 600 kms (370 miles) late July as the only driver and wouldn't want to go any further in a day- I get tired but I find myself getting too uncomfotable physically because you are rather limited in the positions you can sit in!
> Don't think any of us would even think of listening to 1 hour! Imagine how long it would take us toget anywhere if every hour we had to stop when travelling 800 miles. 2 is what I expect to work for my trip next month depending in part of course of where the towns are- and the need for comfort stops. While frequent stops for an 82 year old are expected it is likely that Maryanne will be the first calling for a stop. I often tell her that if she ever gets pregnant she will need a catheter!


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness Marianne. Gwenie is right. That salad is poison for you.


I always use Romaine in my salads.. no worries.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds sensible- the first part is so much easier that often 3 is OK. But after that I need them at least 2 hourly. But I guess it is partly what we are used to. For many of us 2 hours is not a long distance but in NZ it is and so they are not used to driving the longer lengths of time. ANd while the distances in the UK are shorter I always found that even on the motorways it took muich longer to travel the same distance than I ws used ot.
> But Maryanne often comments on how we drove from London to Scotland and her friend couldn't get over how anyone would drive so far- it hadn't occured to us that it was a long way. After all it is not that far from London to Edinburgh. But it did take a lot longer than it would have to travel the same distance here.


my father used to drive those sorts of distances in the UK, frequently, for our holidays, but he had had the responsibility for keeping the vehicles maintained and running in the first push into the desert of North Africa for the Royal Army Supply Corps, before the retreat from Rommel. And the vehicles used by Army high hegiuns when they visited. That is how come we ended up in NZ because he had been so impressed by the NZ'ers he met during those campaigns.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hi Julie, I met with the lawyer. I will go back to see him the end of the month once the lein on the house has been lifted (the insurance will pay it out). He is drawing up my will and that will all get signed then.
> John is at home on the organ in his grey granite urn.
> Lucky stayed at home and did not go over to Mom and Dad's. hmmmm, I forgot Mom's shopping list on my kitchen table, so I did not fare well in that department either. hahahah, but I did get her the bedding flowers that she wanted. I bought pink petunias for some of my patio pots.
> I believe I am tired and exhausted now. *chuckles* I _did_ manage to lock my van keys in the van too! I borrowed a metal hanger from the store and a gentleman was able to get my van unlocked. I had opened the window an inch so he could do his thing with the door lock. A police officer came by just before I got the coat hanger and I asked him if he had one. He said no, that they were not allowed to carry them anymore. I asked him if he possibly had a slim-jim then, and he laughed and said no to that too! He stuck around to make sure that I was able to get the door unlocked. I had all my diabetes stuff in the van so it was quite important to me to get it open.
> ...


Perhaps I need a cap to slap on my head since every day is a bad hair day for me. But I don't worry a lot about it. I look in the mirror to comb it and then I don't have to look at it again!!
Glad the rain didn't 'getcha'!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well ,it is much cooler and the sun has gone leaving us with cloudy skies again. We had heavy rain in the night/early morning. Hope it is better for our trip on Thursday. Fingers crossed. No news about the house yet since the one couple last week. Hope someone else shows interest soon although it is early days yet as my son reminded me. I just want to get moved now. Patience, patience I tell myself. Hope those on holiday have a great time, and all with health problems feel better soon. Take care all.


Hope someone sees it as their dream home, soon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This trip will be so much fun, Gwen and I laugh almost not stop while we are together, on the phone and Skype is a total laughing time! We both will have need of the "rest" stops, LOL. We both have hip and knee problems so the walk arounds will be a key time also.
> That trip to Texas was horrid, first of all the circumstances, then the heavy rains I had to drive through, Daniel being so upset that he hadn't seen his dad in several months (he was in college) the road closings, high water warnings, gas stations closed due to lack of electricity and the high waters. The trip back was much easier as far as conditions, but not emotionally at all.


That was a really tough time for everyone in the area. But what a terrible trip for you...I know the loss of your husband was almost too much to bear.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


So glad to hear from you, Caren! Great idea to rent a room so you can catch a nap...re-energize yourself for the rest of your trip!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wonder if yours is a tv too. I bought a tv only later to find out it was a computer monitor. LOL  :?


Yep... Daniel helped me pick it out, cost a bit more than a regular tv would have. I cannot remember what they are called in technical terms, LOL.. Craft strikes hard today.. but something to do with graphics and picture quality need higher something for the computer quality to show. I don't feel I am wording this correctly but I hope you get the drift of what I mean.. ROFL.. need more coffee.. :| 
Didn't sleep well again last night, about an hour when I first laid down, then awake until almost 4 am, then back awake at 7 am.. my doc is out of town on vacation, they offered me an appointment in 2 weeks.. LOL.. I'll be over this by then.. :thumbup: :thumbup: Not bad enough for ER visit.. that is wayyyyyy to costly without insurance :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


That is fantastic news!!!! Gentle Hugs my dear friend!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick Hello to let everyone know I made it home from the Dermatologist in one piece... well minus one piece!! I'm fine, just tired and ready to put my feet up - I hope all is well and rolling along as it should be. I will attempt to check in later, if not then tomorrow for sure - thanks for all the well wishes - the Dr. said everything went well. luv-AZ


So glad to hear that everything went well! Look forward to hearing from you today!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks soooo much, so far I have the toe in will show you later  reading your workshop has helped a lot.


Glad it helped- this is so far my favourite way of doing socks and is my go to when I don't have an actualy patttern I am flowwing and will often fall back to this anyway!
However soonish I must learn 2 circulars and 2 at a time on them so I can teach it! Nothing like being forced to learn something I have considered doing but may not have got around to.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad it helped- this is so far my favourite way of doing socks and is my go to when I don't have an actualy patttern I am flowwing and will often fall back to this anyway!
> However soonish I must learn 2 circulars and 2 at a time on them so I can teach it! Nothing like being forced to learn something I have considered doing but may not have got around to.


I to like to learn new things, and look forward to the class.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am in awe of those that knit two at a time socks.. use the magic loop method and I know it's silly really, but I want to learn the "correct" way to join colors. Something that Gwen has said she would show me, I have tried but the change just jumps out and/or a knot shows where I don't want it. So there is a secret, ROFL.. I'll be a member of this secret group of achievers soon (I hope) :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Seriously, I have so much to learn, I am too easily confused and do better in person learning, but I have found a way for the videos to finally connect with my brain. C, mom and the boys have gifted me all but 3 of the knitting classes offered on Craftsy, one would think I would be much more advanced by now.. LOL. If only there were more hours in the day.. LOL... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I was going to edit that last one but managed to pull a Gwennie instead -to comment that rabbits don't seem to die from chewing through electric cords, I don't know why. Maybe they don't have the same electric currents in thir hearts as we do or somehow the connection is not made. But chewing electric cords is something that rabitts are renown for. Anyone who has a rabbit inside for any length of time is likely to find a cord chewed- they also seem to have a radar for them no matter how well you think you have hidden iot,.


I had a cat a few years ago that chewed through the phone cord on my bedroom and den phones. Guess she didn't want to hear the ringing. She never did it when I was home and could answer the phone or at least, I never saw her do it. I found out because I thought I was going to have to replace one of the phones but happened to look at the cord that went from the receiver to the phone. The sound would cut in and out depending on what position the cord happened to be in. That cat chewed worse than a puppy. She once chewed the corner off a kitchen drawer!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Yep... Daniel helped me pick it out, cost a bit more than a regular tv would have. I cannot remember what they are called in technical terms, LOL.. Craft strikes hard today.. but something to do with graphics and picture quality need higher something for the computer quality to show. I don't feel I am wording this correctly but I hope you get the drift of what I mean.. ROFL.. need more coffee.. :|
> Didn't sleep well again last night, about an hour when I first laid down, then awake until almost 4 am, then back awake at 7 am.. my doc is out of town on vacation, they offered me an appointment in 2 weeks.. LOL.. I'll be over this by then.. :thumbup: :thumbup: Not bad enough for ER visit.. that is wayyyyyy to costly without insurance :-(


Can someone remind me what CRAFT stands for- I want to use it , but have forgotten what it translates as! Hope this bad spell you are going through is short lived- and here's me groaning about my mild arthritis! Although I think the spur in my left shoulder is dissolving- I am gradually getting a lot more flexibility in it! I refuse to let the aches in my hands stop me from knitting, Occasionally I will drop a heavy cast iron pot in the kitchen when my wrist gives way- this is why now I mostly use my none stick cast aluminium- (aluminum). I am sure it is the result of all the carpentery I did with hand tools when I was bringing the kids up, in Christchurch- it was good having my own house! Glad I sold it before the Earthquakes though- pity I was unable to borrow again! But it let me get Fale's paper work sorted, so he was no longer an illegal immigrant.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for my morning laugh. I can visualize the tiger doing that to you. Animals are in deed amazing creatures.



Angora1 said:


> I never thought about that happening with a horse but then, why not! Aren't animals amazing and such a special bond takes place between us. Reminds me of the time I was admiring a tiger and trying to send it my vibrations of admiration for its beauty. It turned its back on me and sprayed me. So much for my ESP that time. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.

Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.

Hope everyone has a great day/evening


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone remind me what CRAFT stands for- I want to use it , but have forgotten what it translates as! Hope this bad spell you are going through is short lived- and here's me groaning about my mild arthritis! Although I think the spur in my left shoulder is dissolving- I am gradually getting a lot more flexibility in it! I refuse to let the aches in my hands stop me from knitting, Occasionally I will drop a heavy cast iron pot in the kitchen when my wrist gives way- this is why now I mostly use my none stick cast aluminium- (aluminum). I am sure it is the result of all the carpentery I did with hand tools when I was bringing the kids up, in Christchurch- it was good having my own house! Glad I sold it before the Earthquakes though- pity I was unable to borrow again! But it let me get Fale's paper work sorted, so he was no longer an illegal immigrant.


Craft - cant remember remembera friggin thing


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Another of my favorites got from a friend is swag-sophisticated wild a## guess


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone remind me what CRAFT stands for- I want to use it , but have forgotten what it translates as! Hope this bad spell you are going through is short lived- and here's me groaning about my mild arthritis! Although I think the spur in my left shoulder is dissolving- I am gradually getting a lot more flexibility in it! I refuse to let the aches in my hands stop me from knitting, Occasionally I will drop a heavy cast iron pot in the kitchen when my wrist gives way- this is why now I mostly use my none stick cast aluminium- (aluminum). I am sure it is the result of all the carpentery I did with hand tools when I was bringing the kids up, in Christchurch- it was good having my own house! Glad I sold it before the Earthquakes though- pity I was unable to borrow again! But it let me get Fale's paper work sorted, so he was no longer an illegal immigrant.


Oh Julie, I do worry about you, at least I have C here to help me with the lifting, even with pots and pans she is always at the ready especially when I'm in the kitchen, LOL. I haven't used my cast iron in ages, but Daniel always breaks it out when he is here and cooking, I should let him take it to his home, but really hate to part with it. I have the RA but I'm sure my hands and wrist are so bad because of all the breaks that I endured, plus I've always gardened and also the carpentry and painting. 
I do know what you mean about selling before a natural disaster, my dad sold our beach house just months before one of the hurricanes hit our area, I'm glad the new owner had insurance, the house was a total wreck, what the winds didn't demolish the tides tore up. 
C =can't, R =remember, A=a, F=freaking, T=thing.. CRAFT.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> 
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


I'll have to search for the Bicentennial Man movie.. I've seen Wreck it Ralph LOL. 
Keeping you surrounded in prayers.. wish I was closer I'd make us some homemade sorbet, sounds like perfect weather for it!! (I use a recipe in my booklet, trick is the simple syrup consistency and fresh fruits!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> 
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


Best luck, for this round! It is such a long process- and you are so brave!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is kind of scary dollyclaire - I have a great mistrust of our government - when they can tap thousands of phone lines secretly it is not a great leap to think they couldn't tap into our computers. indeed - someone is keeping tabs -- how else would one explain the rabbit hutch ad. I think it is somehow programmed into the computer . five will know.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I had the same thing happen to me, Big Brother is keeping an eye on us lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Craft - cant remember remembera friggin thing


thanks so much! do hope your day improves- sad about pharmacies not filling scripts quickly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I ha a cousin that had an hour and a half commute into Chicago - he drove it everyday - there was a commuter train a half hour from his house that he could have taken but he opted to drive it. I thought he was crazy - I enjoy driving but to me it was a no brainer - drive in traffic or ride in the comfort of an air conditioned train.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is getting to be motorway well beyond Pokeno- which has cut out some of the 'death traps' but by no means is it the safest stretch of road in the country! I have known one person, years ago who did it on a weekly basis. It is a long trek, none the less even when by train, and in wet winters can flood badly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure one prepares for dry weather myfanwy - we watered our tomatoes and small garden last summer when the drought was so bad - not the yard though. we have had rain this summer so far - we could use more - the famers need a minimum average of an inch a week in order to have good return on the seed they planted.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This summer was a real eye-opener into how little prepared we are for significant dry weather. And I am sure we regularly have hotter summers than you experience in Ireland!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, I do worry about you, at least I have C here to help me with the lifting, even with pots and pans she is always at the ready especially when I'm in the kitchen, LOL. I haven't used my cast iron in ages, but Daniel always breaks it out when he is here and cooking, I should let him take it to his home, but really hate to part with it. I have the RA but I'm sure my hands and wrist are so bad because of all the breaks that I endured, plus I've always gardened and also the carpentry and painting.
> I do know what you mean about selling before a natural disaster, my dad sold our beach house just months before one of the hurricanes hit our area, I'm glad the new owner had insurance, the house was a total wreck, what the winds didn't demolish the tides tore up.
> C =can't, R =remember, A=a, F=freaking, T=thing.. CRAFT.. LOL


I can just hear you say this ,dear! it is so good to have spoken with you, in earlier days- even if we are mis-connecting at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is kind of scary dollyclaire - I have a great mistrust of our government - when they can tap thousands of phone lines secretly it is not a great leap to think they couldn't tap into our computers. indeed - someone is keeping tabs -- how else would one explain the rabbit hutch ad. I think it is somehow programmed into the computer . five will know.
> 
> sam


Shades of Edward Snowden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Another of my favorites got from a friend is swag-sophisticated wild a## guess


I like this one!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is kind of scary dollyclaire - I have a great mistrust of our government - when they can tap thousands of phone lines secretly it is not a great leap to think they couldn't tap into our computers. indeed - someone is keeping tabs -- how else would one explain the rabbit hutch ad. I think it is somehow programmed into the computer . five will know.
> 
> sam


It is the server you use for your internet provider. They have you programed for them to watch for key words in the places you frequent. Then those key words are matched up with all those who pay for advertising slots in the sites you go to. As a result, you will get the advertisements they think "pertain" to you. hahahah, eye-spies are lurking everywhere! Sometimes I will go look at farm tractor sites and then get an advert for John Deers! hmmm, nice looking tractors in those green colors! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just read about him - I think he should go where they have no extradition. I know - I sound like a conspiritist nut - but I do think our overnment is way to secretive. rendition being only one of our sins.

sam

but lest we start discussion on this - which I don't want - I am going to get off my soap box and hope no one else jumps on.



Lurker 2 said:


> Shades of Edward Snowden!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I ha a cousin that had an hour and a half commute into Chicago - he drove it everyday - there was a commuter train a half hour from his house that he could have taken but he opted to drive it. I thought he was crazy - I enjoy driving but to me it was a no brainer - drive in traffic or ride in the comfort of an air conditioned train.
> 
> sam


I once commuted to Houston for a banking job in downtown, they didn't have the bus system or a train, I'd have gladly hopped on one of those! It was an hour drive one way in rush hour, which added at least another 30 to 45 minutes depending on wrecks and so on. I loved that job but hated the commute, the worse of it was being pregnant and in the summer heat when we had to just sit what seemed like forever, car starts over heating, little to do but open the windows and melt :thumbup: :thumbup: A lot of my friends still do that commute, so glad my DH insist that I be a stay at home mom! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely myfanwy - certainly shows your talent with the needles.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - I knew what it was - just couldn't put it into words. I still think it is scary that they can do that.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> It is the server you use for your internet provider. They have you programed for them to watch for key words in the places you frequent. Then those key words are matched up with all those who pay for advertising slots in the sites you go to. As a result, you will get the advertisements they think "pertain" to you. hahahah, eye-spies are lurking everywhere! Sometimes I will go look at farm tractor sites and then get an advert for John Deers! hmmm, nice looking tractors in those green colors! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just hear you say this ,dear! it is so good to have spoken with you, in earlier days- even if we are mis-connecting at present!


we will connect once again I'm sure of that.. just not on as much as I once was, seems I can only sit for short times now. But you know you are always close in my thoughts and always in my prayers, hold a special place in my heart my dear friend!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


This is beautiful!! You have such a talent!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - it is not even 10:30 in the morning and I am caught up - what a reward for going to bed at a decent hour - think I will wander over to Heidi's for breakfast and coffee. she and alexis just left for Toledo for her ultrasound - gary usually goes with her - but .....

gary loves going to the boys baseball games. he has been taking halfdays of his vacation allotment so he can be at the games and go to work at eight in the evening (he works four to midnight). he hated to use more of his vacation so he asked if he could work 8:00pm to 4:00am so he could still go to the games. bless the powers that be - they are allowing him to do that he is in bed now - hence - alexis going with her mother instead of gary. I actually think this speaks volumes for gary - he dearly loves playing and watahing them play baseball.

now to breakfast.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

your knitting is beautiful Julie!

pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I guess Nana Caren on the plane....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your workshops are on my list of thing to do....I love learning new things too --- and obviously love starting things more than love finishing them...have way to many WIPs and I'm determined to them completed before starting anything else (except maybe a washcloth or two)!


Patches39 said:


> I to like to learn new things, and look forward to the class.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Do feel better soon...hope the jaw and toe are healing and hope the treatment affects aren't too intolerable---does the outside heat help with the sensitivity to cold? I haven't seen either of those movies either so will have to check them out. Weather is gorgeous today after yesterday's cloudiness and rain...time to check on the vegetable garden and get some weeding done. 4 year old DGS wants to help....learning what's a weed and what's not. Rhubarb transplant seems to have taken okay; at least there are some green sprouts, the herbs are doing great in their outdoor window sill flower box, and the flowers by the family room window are growing and filling in the bald spots. Now, to tackle the back garden and put in some tall plants and figure out what trees to put in to replace the chestnuts that we had to dig out last year. I want to tackle the front landscaping too since the bushes have become more wood/less leaves over the past 40 years...time for some fresh ones, but will probably wait until the Fall or next Spring for them. I'll take some pictures when we're all done



Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> 
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, thank you for chuckle about tiger. I found it especially funny since I practice sending love and peace to animals and people. 

Glad your operation went well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I had a cat a few years ago that chewed through the phone cord on my bedroom and den phones. Guess she didn't want to hear the ringing. She never did it when I was home and could answer the phone or at least, I never saw her do it. I found out because I thought I was going to have to replace one of the phones but happened to look at the cord that went from the receiver to the phone. The sound would cut in and out depending on what position the cord happened to be in. That cat chewed worse than a puppy. She once chewed the corner off a kitchen drawer!!
> JuneK


 :shock: oh my.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

An hour commute each way is not unheard of around here. Most of my commutes were within 45 minutes - but on bad rain or snow days, that could turn into hours. I had one day where I was trying to get home to let our DS have the car for prom and was stuck on the tollway for 4 hours (there was a bus supposedly hijacked and the police had the bus and the area cordonned off). It took them all that time to decide that the hijacker was no longer on the bus. That was before I had a cell phone - one of the other drivers had one though so I was able to call. We had a soccer team practicing in the middle of the interstate---quite a day! No train for that commute - but whenever I could, I opted for the train.



thewren said:


> I ha a cousin that had an hour and a half commute into Chicago - he drove it everyday - there was a commuter train a half hour from his house that he could have taken but he opted to drive it. I thought he was crazy - I enjoy driving but to me it was a no brainer - drive in traffic or ride in the comfort of an air conditioned train.
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> 
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


Rest well, my friend. Healing prayers sent up for you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Someone else may have a different response, but here's my take on this.

There aren't any physical people listening in to live conversations, but computers that have been programmed to detect patterns and then pass the detected patterns along to the humans for whatever purpose.

For instance, if you've ever shopped on line and get a "may we suggest", or on Netflix where you get a recommendation based on your prior rentals, or used TiVo for TV recordings and received suggested shows to tape, then you've seen these programmed computers in action. On websites like this, the advertisers pay money to have access to the site and their ads are programmed to click on when cue words have been used.

It could be fun to play with - for instance, I'm looking for a large rose trellis for my garden, do you suppose an ad will pop up after I send this?



Lurker 2 said:


> Shades of Edward Snowden!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice looking and shoud keep you or someone very warm. It looks very dense and the pattern just pops off he frabric!



Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning, sweet ladies and gentlemen,
PTL, I was able to get bones to moving this morning! No major damage from fall. Just sore and achy. DH has been a jewel.
Yes, I definitely think Angies confusion is from the meds they are giving her and think SIL is going to have to have a pow wow with Dr about this. She is alert and clear today but her spirits are in the pits. All I can do to try and lift them up.
I am up to the toe on my sock. I tried it on last night and it fits like a glove. Tonight I will work on the toe part. I never thought I could knit a sock and love it. I may have just caught the sock bug.
I love the Hiya Hiya 12 inch circulars. They don't cramp your hands. I am going to try two at a time on two circs next Want to learn both techniques and see which I like best then on to making DH his Diabetic Socks.
You do realize I have UFOs I have deadlines for as well as Christmas gifts to plan for!
I found a website that had all the gadgets I am interested in for my socks and totally lost it and cannot find it again. Frustrating!
Thinking of Nana and gottasch and Julie and their travels and pray we get good news and stories from all
Pup...you hang in there girlfriend. We have you in our hearts, thoughts, and prayers.
Pammie...Hope you are feeling better?
Daralene...thinking of you and your back and Fibro
Can't wait until Bentley gets here and you all go to Sams. Anxiously waiting for reports of trip. You will all have so much fun
Marianne...luv ya girlfriend
AZ...hope to hear you are feeling better and already praying for good report
Will be in the 90s the rest of the week. So hot in the south. I don't get out much when it is. The humidity just depletes you. Getting in and out of car to run errands, you are exhausted and need another shower
Enjoying my little DGD's kittens. They are so much fun. I Love you all so much
May you all know.."You don't have to bear your burdens alone, Just take our hands"...Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When our kids were growing up, DH worked both the 3 to 11 and 11-7 shifts. The 3-11 was the worst and he never got to see the kids after school activities---he hated the 11-7, but it worked better for the family---it's nice when companies were willing to make those concessions -- DH workd there ove 35 years.



thewren said:


> my goodness - it is not even 10:30 in the morning and I am caught up - what a reward for going to bed at a decent hour - think I will wander over to Heidi's for breakfast and coffee. she and alexis just left for Toledo for her ultrasound - gary usually goes with her - but .....
> 
> gary loves going to the boys baseball games. he has been taking halfdays of his vacation allotment so he can be at the games and go to work at eight in the evening (he works four to midnight). he hated to use more of his vacation so he asked if he could work 8:00pm to 4:00am so he could still go to the games. bless the powers that be - they are allowing him to do that he is in bed now - hence - alexis going with her mother instead of gary. I actually think this speaks volumes for gary - he dearly loves playing and watahing them play baseball.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'll have to search for the Bicentennial Man movie.. I've seen Wreck it Ralph LOL.
> Keeping you surrounded in prayers.. wish I was closer I'd make us some homemade sorbet, sounds like perfect weather for it!! (I use a recipe in my booklet, trick is the simple syrup consistency and fresh fruits!)


If you havent seen it, it has Robin Williams in it & Oliver Platt both of whom I love!! It is an older movie, a little long very worth watching!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


Looking very nice Julie!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! DD woke me up this morning as she wanted to use my car. I really didn't want to get up! I've had my coffee and watching TV. May knit a while, but really need to start cleaning! Yuck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just read about him - I think he should go where they have no extradition. I know - I sound like a conspiritist nut - but I do think our overnment is way to secretive. rendition being only one of our sins.
> 
> sam
> 
> but lest we start discussion on this - which I don't want - I am going to get off my soap box and hope no one else jumps on.


That's fair enough Sam! if someone wants they can always start a new topic- just not at the Tea Party!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm getting anxious for your trip! I can only imagine how you feel. I am sending lots of positive thoughts and strength for you as you travel to see Fale. I hope it works out in a positive way for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely myfanwy - certainly shows your talent with the needles.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam! Aran work is part of my heritage as a Scot!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That must have been quite a shock being in Wyoming and TX after living in Alaska.


San Antonio was the biggest shock, Wyoming is hot in summer but without the San Antonio humidity and the winters aren't quite as bad as Alaskan ones that I grew up in. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> we will connect once again I'm sure of that.. just not on as much as I once was, seems I can only sit for short times now. But you know you are always close in my thoughts and always in my prayers, hold a special place in my heart my dear friend!


If not sooner, hopefully when you are at the Knit-a-palooza!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This is beautiful!! You have such a talent!!


Once one has mastered (or mistressed) the cabling, back or front; left or right, for chart followers, it is all k and p! not complex at all- just looks it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> your knitting is beautiful Julie!
> 
> pontuf


Dear Charlotte, and Pontuf, thanks for your kind words! A pat to Pontuf- I guess it is early morning walks for him, now you are back home in the heat!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Tuesday - I'm headed back to page 40 to read forward - feeling pretty good this morning - I will get a look at my incision later when I get ready to go out and run some errands. For the moment I will see if I can catch up-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, thank you for chuckle about tiger. I found it especially funny since I practice sending love and peace to animals and people.
> 
> Glad your operation went well.


Good to see you Sassafras- have you been very busy lately!?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How exciting to have a vested interest in the awards - I'm clapping for your cousin!!


Pontuf said:


> My husband's cousin Jerry Mitchell just won a Tony Award for Best Choreography for Kinky Boots on Broadway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was also up for Best Director for Kinky Boots but lost.
> 
> His next musical production on Broadway which he will direct and choreograph will be The Honeymooners.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - I knew what it was - just couldn't put it into words. I still think it is scary that they can do that.
> 
> sam


hahahh, it simply means that you dont have to pay for using the Knitting Paradise site! lol, in other words, we can all go to your tea table at no cost to us......well, ok, we will bring you peanute butter cookies with real whipped cream on top! lol, how scary can that be, perhaps we need a dill pickle on the side to just "tone" it down a bit? Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks M


Marianne818 said:


> Would say Ditto, but want to add that we are going to be holding you and the staff close in prayers tomorrow!!
> 
> Now, Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well the problem is... there are so many different flowers... and while she started out with probably 20 it has become her hobby and she just wants them all.... she doesn't knit!!! This is her "stash"!!


Marianne818 said:


> WOW... that's a lot of plants!!!!!!!!!! I just want one or two maybe.. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> An hour commute each way is not unheard of around here. Most of my commutes were within 45 minutes - but on bad rain or snow days, that could turn into hours. I had one day where I was trying to get home to let our DS have the car for prom and was stuck on the tollway for 4 hours (there was a bus supposedly hijacked and the police had the bus and the area cordonned off). It took them all that time to decide that the hijacker was no longer on the bus. That was before I had a cell phone - one of the other drivers had one though so I was able to call. We had a soccer team practicing in the middle of the interstate---quite a day! No train for that commute - but whenever I could, I opted for the train.


Oh my goodness, gracious, me!!!! You just reminded me I must put my Mobile on the charger- and remember to take that cable with me in the plane!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes they would need protection from the wind as they get quite "leggy". And the flowers will blow off, but they only bloom in the spring and summer.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! I see what you mean! Our winter winds would have a field day if I had them lined up like that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It did - I feel fine this morning - Thanks!!


Pontuf said:


> AZ Sticks. prayers that all will go well tomorrow!
> XO


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kinky Boots just won Best Musical! Paw Paw is celebrating!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That would probably work - but I really have limited space in the master bath and the other bathroom doesn't get used very often.....


busyworkerbee said:


> don't you all turn your bathrooms green in winter with your potted plants for the humidity from baths and showers?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Page 40 Sam - my sister's back patio.


thewren said:


> did I miss something about all the pots - thought I had read everything carefully.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someone else may have a different response, but here's my take on this.
> 
> There aren't any physical people listening in to live conversations, but computers that have been programmed to detect patterns and then pass the detected patterns along to the humans for whatever purpose.
> 
> ...


I seem to have an advantage with my laptop- I seldom get advertising- other than these ridiculous ones claiming you are the millionth person that day- and you have won an Ipad- but when you check the wording, it is that you have won an entry in the draw for an Ipad!!!! And where is the certainty in that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tuesday - I'm headed back to page 40 to read forward - feeling pretty good this morning - I will get a look at my incision later when I get ready to go out and run some errands. For the moment I will see if I can catch up-


That is good, that you are feeling good! Happy catch up!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well make sure to take pictures. As I recall they need to be pretty root bound before they flower.....


sugarsugar said:


> Aaaah, now i know what they are. I have a couple of those. Not flowered yet though.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!


sugarsugar said:


> Ditto


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Rookie - it worked!!


RookieRetiree said:


> :thumbup: Thinking good thoughts and sending prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


Sorry to hear about soreness top and bottom. Sinus infection can make the face and jaw sore and swollen. Hope the toe will soon feel better...unfortunately, not a lot the dr. can do for a broken toe. Hope the treatment didn't treat you too bad. At least, it sounds as if you'll have two good movies to keep your mind occupied.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Another of my favorites got from a friend is swag-sophisticated wild a## guess


Love that!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, I do worry about you, at least I have C here to help me with the lifting, even with pots and pans she is always at the ready especially when I'm in the kitchen, LOL. I haven't used my cast iron in ages, but Daniel always breaks it out when he is here and cooking, I should let him take it to his home, but really hate to part with it. I have the RA but I'm sure my hands and wrist are so bad because of all the breaks that I endured, plus I've always gardened and also the carpentry and painting.
> I do know what you mean about selling before a natural disaster, my dad sold our beach house just months before one of the hurricanes hit our area, I'm glad the new owner had insurance, the house was a total wreck, what the winds didn't demolish the tides tore up.
> C =can't, R =remember, A=a, F=freaking, T=thing.. CRAFT.. LOL


And my daughter in a suburb of Houston had a completely different situation. She'd had her house up for sale for probably 2 yrs and it hadn't sold. After Ike came through, she only had minimum damages that was quick to fix. So many others had so much worse damage or lost their houses completely, that her house sold within 6 months! So it worked out well for her but such a sad situation in that area. It broke my heart to see all the damage to places I was familiar with...and some places completely demolished!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Julie, I do worry about you, at least I have C here to help me with the lifting, even with pots and pans she is always at the ready especially when I'm in the kitchen, LOL. I haven't used my cast iron in ages, but Daniel always breaks it out when he is here and cooking, I should let him take it to his home, but really hate to part with it. I have the RA but I'm sure my hands and wrist are so bad because of all the breaks that I endured, plus I've always gardened and also the carpentry and painting.
> I do know what you mean about selling before a natural disaster, my dad sold our beach house just months before one of the hurricanes hit our area, I'm glad the new owner had insurance, the house was a total wreck, what the winds didn't demolish the tides tore up.
> C =can't, R =remember, A=a, F=freaking, T=thing.. CRAFT.. LOL


My daughter swears every day I have C-R-A-F-T!! She's not familiar with the abbreviation but I know she'll agree with what it means!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I ha a cousin that had an hour and a half commute into Chicago - he drove it everyday - there was a commuter train a half hour from his house that he could have taken but he opted to drive it. I thought he was crazy - I enjoy driving but to me it was a no brainer - drive in traffic or ride in the comfort of an air conditioned train.
> 
> sam


I definitely agree, Sam. Think of how much knitting you could get done riding the train to and from work!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK instead of thanking everyone individually - please let me do a big THANK YOU for all the good wishes and prayers for my minor surgery yesterday. All of your good vibes worked great - the girls that assisted the Dr. both told me (without prompting and while he was out of the room) that he did a great job. So hopefully my incision will heal just fine. I'm really not concerned about the biopsy - I have had good luck in the past and you all have my back!!! luv-Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK instead of thanking everyone individually - please let me do a big THANK YOU for all the good wishes and prayers for my minor surgery yesterday. All of your good vibes worked great - the girls that assisted the Dr. both told me (without prompting and while he was out of the room) that he did a great job. So hopefully my incision will heal just fine. I'm really not concerned about the biopsy - I have had good luck in the past and you all have my back!!! luv-Sandi


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning, sweet ladies and gentlemen,
> PTL, I was able to get bones to moving this morning! No major damage from fall. Just sore and achy. DH has been a jewel.
> Yes, I definitely think Angies confusion is from the meds they are giving her and think SIL is going to have to have a pow wow with Dr about this. She is alert and clear today but her spirits are in the pits. All I can do to try and lift them up.
> I am up to the toe on my sock. I tried it on last night and it fits like a glove. Tonight I will work on the toe part. I never thought I could knit a sock and love it. I may have just caught the sock bug.
> ...


You are always in such good spirits even with everything going on in your life. Glad that Angie's confusion is less or gone today but with all she's gone through, I guess it's understandable that she have low spirits.
So glad your fall isn't causing you problems today. 
The first thing I learned to knit were socks on 4 double pointed needles! In Home Ec. in school and they probably don't even teach that anymore! So I'm used to the 3 needles and one to knit with. I tried a 9-inch circular and the tips were so short my hands were cramping from holding them...never could use them. Can't remember who they were by...never tried the Hiya-Hiya needles. May give them a try.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


That is coming along brilliantly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is coming along brilliantly.


Thank you, Caren! I like your shot out of the plane- where is the coastline one can see?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Well I guess Nana Caren on the plane....


Yes I was on the plane and even had a short nap. Got three repeats do e on my traveling vine scarf.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK instead of thanking everyone individually - please let me do a big THANK YOU for all the good wishes and prayers for my minor surgery yesterday. All of your good vibes worked great - the girls that assisted the Dr. both told me (without prompting and while he was out of the room) that he did a great job. So hopefully my incision will heal just fine. I'm really not concerned about the biopsy - I have had good luck in the past and you all have my back!!! luv-Sandi


We definitely have your back...and are so glad you're doing so well today!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


Pictures taken from plane windows are always so interesting. I took some on a trip once of the clouds just after sunrise...when they were all pink. Just happened to take them at the right time. I'm definitely not much of a photographer!
Thanks for sending this...can't wait to hear from you from London!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm getting excited for the family reunion trip..leaving on 6/20 and fly into Seattle and then hop over to Redmond, Oregon. I just learned from my brother that along with the lodge and many different kinds of campers, there is also lodging available in a guest house on an alpacca farm and also an entire guest house at a winery belonging to my brother's neighbor. I think I'll call dibs on the winery, but will definitely visit the alpacca farm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited for the family reunion trip..leaving on 6/20 and fly into Seattle and then hop over to Redmond, Oregon. I just learned from my brother that along with the lodge and many different kinds of campers, there is also lodging available in a guest house on an alpacca farm and also an entire guest house at a winery belonging to my brother's neighbor. I think I'll call dibs on the winery, but will definitely visit the alpacca farm.


Wowee that sounds like a source of Alpaca fibre! Your trip starts right in the middle of mine!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Caren! I like your shot out of the plane- where is the coastline one can see?


We are up above the clouds. The darker blue is just an opening in the clouds. I thought it was rather interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Caren! I like your shot out of the plane- where is the coastline one can see?


We are up above the clouds. The darker blue is just an opening in the clouds. I thought it was rather interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Pictures taken from plane windows are always so interesting. I took some on a trip once of the clouds just after sunrise...when they were all pink. Just happened to take them at the right time. I'm definitely not much of a photographer!
> Thanks for sending this...can't wait to hear from you from London!!
> JuneK


I have gotten some really interesting shots from the plane windows. I'll look for some with the sunset/rise that I have.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for the Gwennie!!! My internet connection was acting funky and then I lost it and another post completely. I just wanted to let anyone who is interested in the Eppies that I talked to my sister and even though it has always just been a hobby - she is considering selling cuttings if there is interest. So if you want to get in touch with her just send me a PM - I think she is going to set up a Eppie email or FaceBook page. You can purchase cuttings online from any number of websites - but even though she is just a "hobbiest" she documents flowers/colors/sizes etc and keeps everything marked. I'm with Marianne - if I ever do it again I will just have a couple - the 2 most important to me have been in my family for generations. A funny story though- a few years ago my sister emailed me - she had gone to a garage sale and a young man was selling his grandmothers stuff - she had passed away and he had inherited- there was a whole patio of negected eppies and she bought them all!! They were marked "Tim's Gma's Eppies" until she got them to flower and then she named them and documented them - it made me smile!!! OK off to run some errands - I'll check in later. luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The sun thisormimg from in the air.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The sunrise on the way to the airport from the hotel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born. 

at that weight I think he should come potty broke.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are up above the clouds. The darker blue is just an opening in the clouds. I thought it was rather interesting.


Maybe you can't see the coastline in your Iphone- but it is definitely there in what I can see on the KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


Now that is a thought- you could market that one to many Mom's I am sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe I should send you some bubble wrap too pup lover. lol

sinus infections are such a drag - I put up with a couple this winter and spring. it's our bane to put up with since we live in the Midwest.

be sure to get plenty of rest - your treatments can do a number on you if you are super tired.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> 
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I understand the concept rookieretiree - I just don't like the idea that someone can check on me like that.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Someone else may have a different response, but here's my take on this.
> 
> There aren't any physical people listening in to live conversations, but computers that have been programmed to detect patterns and then pass the detected patterns along to the humans for whatever purpose.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I need to take along an extra suitcase or just have it mailed home for me!



Lurker 2 said:


> Wowee that sounds like a source of Alpaca fibre! Your trip starts right in the middle of mine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear betty - always good to hear about angie - tons of healing energy winging their way nonstop to her and to you. the wrong combination of meds can certainly make one confused so glad sil is having a pow wow with the doctor.

I am glad no one is around when I get up in the morning - sometimes it is a real trick to get out of bed especially when I can't sit up - I have been known to roll over and out of be on my knees and then push against the bed to get up. ain't aging fun.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Good morning, sweet ladies and gentlemen,
> PTL, I was able to get bones to moving this morning! No major damage from fall. Just sore and achy. DH has been a jewel.
> Yes, I definitely think Angies confusion is from the meds they are giving her and think SIL is going to have to have a pow wow with Dr about this. She is alert and clear today but her spirits are in the pits. All I can do to try and lift them up.
> I am up to the toe on my sock. I tried it on last night and it fits like a glove. Tonight I will work on the toe part. I never thought I could knit a sock and love it. I may have just caught the sock bug.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning, sweet ladies and gentlemen,
> PTL, I was able to get bones to moving this morning! No major damage from fall. Just sore and achy. DH has been a jewel.
> Yes, I definitely think Angies confusion is from the meds they are giving her and think SIL is going to have to have a pow wow with Dr about this. She is alert and clear today but her spirits are in the pits. All I can do to try and lift them up.
> I am up to the toe on my sock. I tried it on last night and it fits like a glove. Tonight I will work on the toe part. I never thought I could knit a sock and love it. I may have just caught the sock bug.
> ...


Love ya back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hot here also.. in the 90's all week.. gads, so need to bring my summer clothes from storage! :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are not going to worry abuot the incision - we are just too happy that all went well.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Tuesday - I'm headed back to page 40 to read forward - feeling pretty good this morning - I will get a look at my incision later when I get ready to go out and run some errands. For the moment I will see if I can catch up-


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Bentley, it's time for us to meet you!! Those newborn diapers will have to stretch a bit!! Induced labor is worse -- I can attest to that --- but it is quicker and that's good!



thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if it was Lake Michigan - could very well be depending on which way the plane took off and at what time she took the picture.



Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you can't see the coastline in your Iphone- but it is definitely there in what I can see on the KTP!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have always been fiercely protective of my privacy - and it just bothers me what they can program a machine to pick out a word I may or may not key in. I would be willing to pay to keep that from happening. oh golly - I sound like a doomsayer.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> hahahh, it simply means that you dont have to pay for using the Knitting Paradise site! lol, in other words, we can all go to your tea table at no cost to us......well, ok, we will bring you peanute butter cookies with real whipped cream on top! lol, how scary can that be, perhaps we need a dill pickle on the side to just "tone" it down a bit? Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree and that bothers me, but what scares me the most is the facial recognition stuff that's going on - there was a piece on 60 minutes that showed how exacting it's becoming --- and if you've ever seen Person of Interest on TV, the stuff on there is becoming a reality....it's Big Brother on sterroids!!



thewren said:


> I understand the concept rookieretiree - I just don't like the idea that someone can check on me like that.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw the picture - are those all outside? what does she have growing in them. that is a lot of pots - think I would rather have them in the ground.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Page 40 Sam - my sister's back patio.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my thoughts entirely.

sam



jknappva said:


> I definitely agree, Sam. Think of how much knitting you could get done riding the train to and from work!
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


They told me Michael would be lucky to weigh 7 lbs. I had him the next day, he weighed 10 lbs 2 oz. I was glad he was the last one. I hope Heidi has Bently soon. I was induced with Grant it is pretty ruff on your body.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were we looking at below caren?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I need to take along an extra suitcase or just have it mailed home for me!


I will be taking mailing envelopes with me just in case I have miscalculated the weight! There is quite a lot of things for Fale. that I want to take- like his main book of Samoan oratory, and his photograph album. Cuts down what I can take for myself!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful sunrise - I can feel the excitement through the picture.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise on the way to the airport from the hotel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if it was Lake Michigan - could very well be depending on which way the plane took off and at what time she took the picture.


It was a very straight shoreline! But definitely there through the clouds!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did that one year - not yarn but books - I can of went overboard with the used book stores - shipped just shy of 300 books home. but how can you resist three and four dollar books - expecially when you are trying to buy all of one series before you start reading. I am such a purist - I like to read them in order.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think I need to take along an extra suitcase or just have it mailed home for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we are limited to 40 pounds to a suitcase. I wish I could pack everything on a carryon - paying $25.00 for the first suitcase really galls me.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I will be taking mailing envelopes with me just in case I have miscalculated the weight! There is quite a lot of things for Fale. that I want to take- like his main book of Samoan oratory, and his photograph album. Cuts down what I can take for myself!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think we are limited to 40 pounds to a suitcase. I wish I could pack everything on a carryon - paying $25.00 for the first suitcase really galls me.
> 
> sam


I am down to only 15 lbs- it is not a lot! But I must not grumble- I won't be taking much more than my panties socks and knee high stockings, and one spare pair of shoes! Excess baggage is stupendously expensive!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


Beautiful clouds!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you can't see the coastline in your Iphone- but it is definitely there in what I can see on the KTP!


I saw thecoatline assumed it was Chicago as that was their first lay over, could be wrong though, Nanacare???


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree and that bothers me, but what scares me the most is the facial recognition stuff that's going on - there was a piece on 60 minutes that showed how exacting it's becoming --- and if you've ever seen Person of Interest on TV, the stuff on there is becoming a reality....it's Big Brother on sterroids!!


Love Person of Interest, scarey thoughthat they are able to do that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


I am so sorry to hear of this loss of your friend.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


My condolances a hugs to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful sunrise - I can feel the excitement through the picture.
> 
> sam


Lots of excitement, Jamie had not stopped smiling since we left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good grief, nearly had a heart attack, no internet connection. Mr. Grey kitty, unplugged the wireless modem in the kitchen...Bad kitty. lol
Now is it just me or is it really bad/sad when setting up your portable AC unit and the instruction book specifically tells you that if the batteries in the remote leak, "that if you drink the liquid, brush your teeth and see a doctor right away".:shock: Shaking head, are there really people out there that are that do this stuff? You know someone had to do that in order for them to need to put it in the booklet. :? :roll: Okay, I do understand a small child maybe, but an adult? Okay back to getting the ac set and getting caught up on the TP.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


That is a good size baby. My first made her appearance at 10lbs 1oz. Number 2 was 9lbs 1oz. The other 4 were in the 7 lb range. I agree they should be potty broke when they join us half grown...lol

EJ


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


WOW, nice :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.

sam

http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam


Do you have a picture Sam?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The sun thisormimg from in the air.


Love this one :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy winging to you and to the family - very sorry for your loss nittergma - it is hard loosing a good friend.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


LOL LOL, big boy, he's coming in his time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

person of interest is one of my all time favorites.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Love Person of Interest, scarey thoughthat they are able to do that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

instead of getting lighter Heidi's seem to be getting heavier - avery was an ounce shy of ten pounds - the rest were all in the six and seven pound range.

sam



EJS said:


> That is a good size baby. My first made her appearance at 10lbs 1oz. Number 2 was 9lbs 1oz. The other 4 were in the 7 lb range. I agree they should be potty broke when they join us half grown...lol
> 
> EJ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Southern Gal recently? I haven't seen a post for a TP or two or three? I'm getting very concerned for her and the family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I failed to give this.

sam

http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a picture Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing joy - think I will pm her right now.

sam



jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Southern Gal recently? I haven't seen a post for a TP or two or three? I'm getting very concerned for her and the family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


My prayers going out to you and her family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Southern Gal recently? I haven't seen a post for a TP or two or three? I'm getting very concerned for her and the family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I posted a day or two back but she has not responded- I don't think she can be reading the TP at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was thinking the same thing joy - think I will pm her right now.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam for your caring!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I failed to give this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


It looks lovely, Sam, lime and what was it? you would look so smart- was it a hooded cardigan you said?- I have not gone back to check. The prices look pretty good for a silk/wool mix!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought the price was good too. I am not sure the yardage on the wool-ease - the one thing I have not figured out yet is how to get goodle search in my tool bars. I would look up the wool-ease on the lion brand site.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It looks lovely, Sam, lime and what was it? you would look so smart- was it a hooded cardigan you said?- I have not gone back to check. The prices look pretty good for a silk/wool mix!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the puffins are out.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and just that fast they are gone - a flock of gulls flew in and the puffins disappeared.

sam


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


I so sorry for your loss. Old friends, with whom so much has been shared, are very dear to us.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be taking mailing envelopes with me just in case I have miscalculated the weight! There is quite a lot of things for Fale. that I want to take- like his main book of Samoan oratory, and his photograph album. Cuts down what I can take for myself!!!!!!


That is very thoughtful of you, to take some of his treasured items to him.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think we are limited to 40 pounds to a suitcase. I wish I could pack everything on a carryon - paying $25.00 for the first suitcase really galls me.
> 
> sam


Heard a radio interview yesterday with a man who has written a book about flying and the airplane industry. He said that there are plans under consideration to trim the size of the restrooms on planes---to which the host of the program said, in a disbelieving voice, "No!" As far as I know this hasn't happened yet, but I truly can't imagine it. The last time I was on a plane, I remember feeling sorry for mothers and toddlers who were both trying to squeeze into that tiny space. 
Flying is still exciting, though--have enjoyed the lovely pictures from the air.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> That is very thoughtful of you, to take some of his treasured items to him.


His large print Bible (Samoan Language) went over with the nephew and Gt niece a month or two back, along with some of his favourite outfits for church- He loves colour- has a very good eye for what he will wear with what. I know he will love to see a snap shot we have of his Mum- I try to do what I can to help him keep things in mind. Like talking with him about his particular friends- those he will talk with for an hour or two at a time! this short-term memory loss is a real bummer because you can get in such muddles, BUT not actually have reached the point of being stupid.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Southern Gal recently? I haven't seen a post for a TP or two or three? I'm getting very concerned for her and the family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


On her last post dated May 21, she said she was having computer problems and that it was "wonky". Seems to me she was in the area where tornadoes where possibly happening too. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


Holding you close in my heart. I know about the conflicting emotions you must be going through. Hugs and prayers for this difficult time you are going through. Zoe


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited for the family reunion trip..leaving on 6/20 and fly into Seattle and then hop over to Redmond, Oregon. I just learned from my brother that along with the lodge and many different kinds of campers, there is also lodging available in a guest house on an alpacca farm and also an entire guest house at a winery belonging to my brother's neighbor. I think I'll call dibs on the winery, but will definitely visit the alpacca farm.


Sound like it will be a fun trip!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise on the way to the airport from the hotel.


These pictures are fantastic..I'm enjoying the trip with you!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


Poor Heidi...3 of my children weighed about 6 1/2 lb and one weighed 5 lb and 15 oz so I can imagine how tired she is!! I agree...and he should also have at least 1 tooth!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well they are outside under her patio cover so she just hoses them down!!


Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! Like a mini greenhouse! Can't imagine the mess I'd make watering them...LOL. My mom had a green thumb for house plants; I do not. LOL
> 
> ]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


Bless you...will definitely keep you in prayers for ease and comfort and your friend's husband.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These are my sister's!!!


cmaliza said:


> I'm sure you have a monster-sized watering can!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our prayers for you and her family...so sad to see someone we love leave.



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a very pretty yarn and I like the colors....it's a very heavy/bulky weight - did it say 3 stitches per inch on 10.5 needles? I think you'd certainly be warm, but be careful not to get wet.



thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have read that one of the airlines is considering it - it sounded like not "if" but "when".

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Heard a radio interview yesterday with a man who has written a book about flying and the airplane industry. He said that there are plans under consideration to trim the size of the restrooms on planes---to which the host of the program said, in a disbelieving voice, "No!" As far as I know this hasn't happened yet, but I truly can't imagine it. The last time I was on a plane, I remember feeling sorry for mothers and toddlers who were both trying to squeeze into that tiny space.
> Flying is still exciting, though--have enjoyed the lovely pictures from the air.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookieretiree - if you get a chance - have dinner at shangaii gardens in the international district - 6th and king I believe - the best Chinese you have ever eaten.

sam



jknappva said:


> Sound like it will be a fun trip!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of flowers are they and why does she have so many? what does she do with them over the winter?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well they are outside under her patio cover so she just hoses them down!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Considering the last time I flew was on US Airways out of O'Hare to Los Angeles and was with 4 year old grandson - both of us could not fit into the bathroom...it was either him or me...thankfully, the flight attendant agreed to watch him while I went in...she gave him a pair of "wings". I can't imagine that it could even be any smaller.



thewren said:


> I have read that one of the airlines is considering it - it sounded like not "if" but "when".
> 
> sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone. 

Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.

Hope you like my newest knit. free from Ravelry.
Miss Savannah Bow
Elizabeth R. Krueger


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We just have a short layover in Seattle and then on to Redmond, OR. We're going to drive to Portland for a couple of days, but won't get to Seattle this trip...Thanks for the information though---several family members are going to be headed to Seattle and I'll pass along your recommendation.



thewren said:


> rookieretiree - if you get a chance - have dinner at shangaii gardens in the international district - 6th and king I believe - the best Chinese you have ever eaten.
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> 
> Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.
> 
> ...


So cute, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine was the same type of surgery - but on the side of my face a couple of inches from my ear.... hurty but not so much that I need anything - stitches out in a week.


Designer1234 said:


> I am quite happy with the results of my surgery. It is right under my tear duct but doesn't show very much.  Nose is still a bit swollen and touchy but no problems now and only people who know or look at me from a certain angle can see it. a bit of makeup takes care of it. I am fortunate. It was in a miserable place to try to fix and he did a great job.Shirley


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


Will certainly by lifting you and your friend's family up in my prayers for comfort, peace, and strength during this difficult time...Betty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Patches. I had a bit of cotton laying around and made it out of that. I am going to make more but not in cotton. Just did it to get an estimate on how long it takes to knit up. Easy, peasy, lemon squeezey. took just about half hour from cast on to cast off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got back from grocery shopping and since the Tuesday Morning store was right next door, I thought I'd take a peek and big surprise, I found 10 skeins of the same dye lot---I usually only find max of 5 of the same yarn. And, only $3.99/skein usually $9.99. WooHoo! 

For all you beaders, scrapbooking and sock people - they had quite a selection of sock yarn (had metallic in it though so scared me off), tubes of bead collections that looked great for jewelry and/or stitch markers, and all kinds of cutters, stamps, and papers. I thought a bit about the beads and wire thinking it would be fun...but I'm allowing myself only one addiction. Oh, and they had quite a few skeins of fun fur yarn in dark brown, creamy white, bright pink, turqoise, bright purple, and some other colors. Anyone need any for Gypsycream bears?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what were we looking at below caren?
> 
> sam


Just the clouds I haven't had a chance to look at it on a larger screen. 
We have been informed put flight is delayed until 8:30 tonight.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> I did that one year - not yarn but books - I can of went overboard with the used book stores - shipped just shy of 300 books home. but how can you resist three and four dollar books - expecially when you are trying to buy all of one series before you start reading. I am such a purist - I like to read them in order.
> 
> sam


I have discovered a detective series, the Inspector Banks books, by Peter Robinson. They are set in Yorkshire, where the author is from, although he lives in Toronto now. Anyway, this is the first series where I am making an effort to read them in order. It is fun to see the characters develop. And the setting seems to me to be authentic, which really adds to the enjoyment. Have been relying on the library but if I found a bargain it would be hard to resist.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, nearly had a heart attack, no internet connection. Mr. Grey kitty, unplugged the wireless modem in the kitchen...Bad kitty. lol
> 
> He is getting creative


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning DollyClaire. The sunshine has left us, as was predicted. It was raining a little at 6am but now it is only damp. Hope we get some proper rain today. Our gardens and farms aren't well equipped for days and days of dry weather. Hope all is well with you.


Hello, I am very well, thank you, hope you have had a good day. It has ended up with some rain tonight but it does save me from having to water the pots in the garden.The bees will not be too happy with the rain especially if it is heavy!
I have had a good day today, I went into Helensburgh to listen to a talk on Blenheim Palace, the lecturer was very eloquent and obviously was passionate about the subject and he had some lovely slides.
Then had lunch with a friend and came home to find a gift for me on the back door step, well for the rabbits really. A friend's husband came down to see if he could put the rabbit run together that I bought. typically it came with no instructions and it did need more than one pair of hands to put it together. Once it was done he said that it could do with a few more pegs to anchor it to the ground as there was only a stake at each corner. He had gone home and had a look round his workshop and made some wire stakes out of a wire shelf from an old oven and he made me a tool to be able to pull them out of the ground too ! I was absolutely delighted and touched at the thoughtfulness of it. I felt I had to go and say thank you in person so went up to see them and came home with some lovely blooms from one of her rhodedendrons called sapphie I think it was. It was too wet for me to go in her garden which is really quite big and is situated on the side of a hill so she went and brought some to let me see them. I will post a picture of the blooms when I find my ipad , not sure where I have put it. No doubt it will turn up when I go looking for something else lol

Well I am off to get a cuppa and make my way to bed. Have a good day/evening/night wherever you are, may it be a good one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like SWAG....hadn't heard it before....definitely do it too!



Pup lover said:


> Another of my favorites got from a friend is swag-sophisticated wild a## guess


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in awe of how beautifully you knit and how quickly!



Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gary sounds like such a good Dad.



thewren said:


> my goodness - it is not even 10:30 in the morning and I am caught up - what a reward for going to bed at a decent hour - think I will wander over to Heidi's for breakfast and coffee. she and alexis just left for Toledo for her ultrasound - gary usually goes with her - but .....
> 
> gary loves going to the boys baseball games. he has been taking halfdays of his vacation allotment so he can be at the games and go to work at eight in the evening (he works four to midnight). he hated to use more of his vacation so he asked if he could work 8:00pm to 4:00am so he could still go to the games. bless the powers that be - they are allowing him to do that he is in bed now - hence - alexis going with her mother instead of gary. I actually think this speaks volumes for gary - he dearly loves playing and watahing them play baseball.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I hope your jaw clears up and the weather cools off for you pup. Have fun with your movie night!! luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Had treatment yesterday, initially they sent me away to dentist as one side of my bottom jaw is slighty swollen and tender. Thankfully was able to get in to dentist with an hour, x-rays taken, mouth examined examined nothing wrong there. Whew!! Back to oncologist got treatment and antibiotics for what we belueve is sinus infection. Pharmacy was too busy to get it yesterday so will get started on it today and hopefully feel better soon. End of last week I stubbed, maybe broke, my middle little toe on a large rock we have for a door stop. The bruising has cleared up with hot baths toe is still very sore.
> 
> Heat n humidity s tarted creeping up here yesterday, tutned ac on last night so i can control my body temp better for side effects. Chance of rain today and tomorrow witha heat index tomorrow of 100. Needless to say wont be doin to much outside! DS1 is here and we rented Wreck it Ralph and Bicentennial Man to watch my mom has never seen Bicentennial Man and while a long movie, a very good movie so she is coming to watch with us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day/evening


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You're right Sam - this speaks well to his investment in time with the boys..........


thewren said:


> my goodness - it is not even 10:30 in the morning and I am caught up - what a reward for going to bed at a decent hour - think I will wander over to Heidi's for breakfast and coffee. she and alexis just left for Toledo for her ultrasound - gary usually goes with her - but .....
> 
> gary loves going to the boys baseball games. he has been taking halfdays of his vacation allotment so he can be at the games and go to work at eight in the evening (he works four to midnight). he hated to use more of his vacation so he asked if he could work 8:00pm to 4:00am so he could still go to the games. bless the powers that be - they are allowing him to do that he is in bed now - hence - alexis going with her mother instead of gary. I actually think this speaks volumes for gary - he dearly loves playing and watahing them play baseball.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited for the family reunion trip..leaving on 6/20 and fly into Seattle and then hop over to Redmond, Oregon. I just learned from my brother that along with the lodge and many different kinds of campers, there is also lodging available in a guest house on an alpacca farm and also an entire guest house at a winery belonging to my brother's neighbor. I think I'll call dibs on the winery, but will definitely visit the alpacca farm.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious bear - could you give me the url - I find ravelry fairly daunting - I can never find anything. what kind of yarn did you knit the bear with? a very fine job.

sam

and last but certainly not the least - it is good to hear from you - we aren't seeing enough of you lately but summer can be a busy time for everyone. hope life is treating you good.



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> 
> Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh bless her heart! Give that woman a prize for such a big boy!!!


thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't read clearly - Redmond Oregon - not Washington - have never been to Redmond - but the interior designer I once worked for did several of the high priced time shares down there. I never did get to help install. darn.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We just have a short layover in Seattle and then on to Redmond, OR. We're going to drive to Portland for a couple of days, but won't get to Seattle this trip...Thanks for the information though---several family members are going to be headed to Seattle and I'll pass along your recommendation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was induced with #2 but had epidural and labor was a breeze. That is one BIG boy she's cookin in there! You're right...should arrive potty trained at that size.



thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your friends passing - comfort to you and her family - luv-AZ


nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the warning on the sunshade for my truck that says to remove it before driving....


Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, nearly had a heart attack, no internet connection. Mr. Grey kitty, unplugged the wireless modem in the kitchen...Bad kitty. lol
> Now is it just me or is it really bad/sad when setting up your portable AC unit and the instruction book specifically tells you that if the batteries in the remote leak, "that if you drink the liquid, brush your teeth and see a doctor right away".:shock: Shaking head, are there really people out there that are that do this stuff? You know someone had to do that in order for them to need to put it in the booklet. :? :roll: Okay, I do understand a small child maybe, but an adult? Okay back to getting the ac set and getting caught up on the TP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you now?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just the clouds I haven't had a chance to look at it on a larger screen.
> We have been informed put flight is delayed until 8:30 tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences nittergma.


nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haunt the used book stores chris - alas - defiance does not have one and the thrift store is pretty sparse. it is the one thing I miss in seattle - they had some lovely used book stores - there was also a huge one in Tacoma and several in Olympia. can you tell - I love used books stores - always buy paperback - used to think I had to have hardback - but for the past twenty-five years have collected nothing but paperback. may have to look for these - always ready to read a new mystery series. bought all the walandar books last year plus added to my dibdin series. I love books.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> I have discovered a detective series, the Inspector Banks books, by Peter Robinson. They are set in Yorkshire, where the author is from, although he lives in Toronto now. Anyway, this is the first series where I am making an effort to read them in order. It is fun to see the characters develop. And the setting seems to me to be authentic, which really adds to the enjoyment. Have been relying on the library but if I found a bargain it would be hard to resist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it!



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> 
> Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAT3003 (May 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


Your Aran shrug shrug will be beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did I tell you I am slow - finally - I see what it says - duh.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Like SWAG....hadn't heard it before....definitely do it too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is a sweetie - and he treats my daughter well - which is the most important part - remind him every so often that my eyes are watching. lol

sam

I think he is going to be 48 this year which really bothers him - to listen to him you would think he has one foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel. it took him a while to get over having another baby. thinks he is too old. I keep telling him as long as he can get it up he is not too old - did I just say that.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Gary sounds like such a good Dad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think she would just rather have the baby. lol

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh bless her heart! Give that woman a prize for such a big boy!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


wow what a great price, this Noro yarn is really lovely to work with. I like the salmon, lime and orange colour - good choice Sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> think she would just rather have the baby. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I thought the price was good too. I am not sure the yardage on the wool-ease - the one thing I have not figured out yet is how to get goodle search in my tool bars. I would look up the wool-ease on the lion brand site.
> 
> sam


the yardage for the Noro is 109 yards per 100g but according to the Lion brand wool ease is 153 yards for a 140g , but then it is 80% acrylic 20% wool so really no comparison with the Noro being 40% silk, 25% wool 25% angora and 10% mohair. The Noro will be so soft and keep you cosy!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great picture Nana!

Thanks for posting

Pontu



NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my former bosses lives in Redmond, WA and I so wanted to be able to get there to visit him - he was my boss when I first moved out to the big city and really took me under his wing--- owe so much to him. He was the absolute definition of "mentor"...and really put me through my paces, but guess he knew I'd be able to handle it....he kept me challenged that's for sure!! I learned to try to outwit him and get something to him before he had to ask...had him convinced after about 3 years that I was a mind reader!! Shhh, he still thinks I'm a little creepy that way.

quote=thewren]I didn't read clearly - Redmond Oregon - not Washington - have never been to Redmond - but the interior designer I once worked for did several of the high priced time shares down there. I never did get to help install. darn.

sam[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where are you now?
> 
> sam


Sitting in Tampa waiting on the flight. Hoping it does not get delayed again. I have messaged a few people that I am to be later than expected.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK all caught up and it's almost time to go out and do some watering - but first - Sam the pots of plants are Eppies they belong to my sister and some of the flowers from these plants are on page 40 of this weeks KTP. They kind of need to hang down - I've never seen them in the ground before - they grow wild in the trees in the rain forests of Mexico and in So Cal where she lives they winter just fine outside. Similar to a Christmas Cactus which most of us are familiar with -with the exception that the flowers can be the size of a dinner plate in some varieties. I have received my order from mary maxim I got a few skeins of scrubby for dish cloths and a cute pattern book they had on sale. Just what I need another project. I haven't wound my hank of yarn for the mystery kal yet - I did get my baby kimono unpinned and I will try and get that sewn up this week. The little travel trailer sold!! Yea - we got a good price for it and a gal in Denver Co won the auction and is making arrangements to have a transport pick it up. So we are trying to schedule that with her for sometime this week. A weird thing happened yesterday... it was really windy probably sustained winds of 28 with gusts to 40. I noticed a really big Raven in our yard walking around, up on the bird bath and strolling in the garden area. A couple of hours later he was still here... then I saw him try and take off into the wind and it was obvious that something was wrong - he couldn't get off the ground. So I tossed out some coleslaw that needed to be eaten and he scarfed it down. Then DH zapped him a couple of frozen hamburger patties and he ate those. By night fall he had found a perch in my chicken yard that I have left up for the doves and that's where he spent the night. He's still out in the yard today. Has eaten some more hamburger and buried some out in the garden!!! He is able to get off the ground and fly up to the roof of the garden shed and back down, but not able to stay aloft very long. His wings look fine, we're hoping he just tweaked something in the high winds yesterday and he will be able to be on his way soon. DH went out to throw seed for the doves and then walked out to the garden/chicken yard/coop area with the hamburger this afternoon and the raven went into the chicken yard through the gate - hopped up on a perch - and cawked at him until he dropped the food and left!! I guess he feels pretty secure here and we will do what we can to help him! I will try and get a picture later - this is a big bird - probably a 2-3 foot wingspan. Life is just always an adventure!! luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Great picture Nana!
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope you don't run too awfully late - have lots of fun!!! And a safe trip! Oh yum that looks good!!


NanaCaren said:


> Sitting in Tampa waiting on the flight. Hoping it does not get delayed again. I have messaged a few people that I am to be later than expected.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Hi Sam and all,
haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!

This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.



thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Judy this is FAB!!!!


Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK now I am going to water and fill hummer feeders - everyone be good while I'm away!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky the raven found you folks to take care of him while he heals - yeah.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK all caught up and it's almost time to go out and do some watering - but first - Sam the pots of plants are Eppies they belong to my sister and some of the flowers from these plants are on page 40 of this weeks KTP. They kind of need to hang down - I've never seen them in the ground before - they grow wild in the trees in the rain forests of Mexico and in So Cal where she lives they winter just fine outside. Similar to a Christmas Cactus which most of us are familiar with -with the exception that the flowers can be the size of a dinner plate in some varieties. I have received my order from mary maxim I got a few skeins of scrubby for dish cloths and a cute pattern book they had on sale. Just what I need another project. I haven't wound my hank of yarn for the mystery kal yet - I did get my baby kimono unpinned and I will try and get that sewn up this week. The little travel trailer sold!! Yea - we got a good price for it and a gal in Denver Co won the auction and is making arrangements to have a transport pick it up. So we are trying to schedule that with her for sometime this week. A weird thing happened yesterday... it was really windy probably sustained winds of 28 with gusts to 40. I noticed a really big Raven in our yard walking around, up on the bird bath and strolling in the garden area. A couple of hours later he was still here... then I saw him try and take off into the wind and it was obvious that something was wrong - he couldn't get off the ground. So I tossed out some coleslaw that needed to be eaten and he scarfed it down. Then DH zapped him a couple of frozen hamburger patties and he ate those. By night fall he had found a perch in my chicken yard that I have left up for the doves and that's where he spent the night. He's still out in the yard today. Has eaten some more hamburger and buried some out in the garden!!! He is able to get off the ground and fly up to the roof of the garden shed and back down, but not able to stay aloft very long. His wings look fine, we're hoping he just tweaked something in the high winds yesterday and he will be able to be on his way soon. DH went out to throw seed for the doves and then walked out to the garden/chicken yard/coop area with the hamburger this afternoon and the raven went into the chicken yard through the gate - hopped up on a perch - and cawked at him until he dropped the food and left!! I guess he feels pretty secure here and we will do what we can to help him! I will try and get a picture later - this is a big bird - probably a 2-3 foot wingspan. Life is just always an adventure!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and your DH are good souls and obviously the raven has found a good place to recuperate. Bless you both.



AZ Sticks said:


> OK all caught up and it's almost time to go out and do some watering - but first - Sam the pots of plants are Eppies they belong to my sister and some of the flowers from these plants are on page 40 of this weeks KTP. They kind of need to hang down - I've never seen them in the ground before - they grow wild in the trees in the rain forests of Mexico and in So Cal where she lives they winter just fine outside. Similar to a Christmas Cactus which most of us are familiar with -with the exception that the flowers can be the size of a dinner plate in some varieties. I have received my order from mary maxim I got a few skeins of scrubby for dish cloths and a cute pattern book they had on sale. Just what I need another project. I haven't wound my hank of yarn for the mystery kal yet - I did get my baby kimono unpinned and I will try and get that sewn up this week. The little travel trailer sold!! Yea - we got a good price for it and a gal in Denver Co won the auction and is making arrangements to have a transport pick it up. So we are trying to schedule that with her for sometime this week. A weird thing happened yesterday... it was really windy probably sustained winds of 28 with gusts to 40. I noticed a really big Raven in our yard walking around, up on the bird bath and strolling in the garden area. A couple of hours later he was still here... then I saw him try and take off into the wind and it was obvious that something was wrong - he couldn't get off the ground. So I tossed out some coleslaw that needed to be eaten and he scarfed it down. Then DH zapped him a couple of frozen hamburger patties and he ate those. By night fall he had found a perch in my chicken yard that I have left up for the doves and that's where he spent the night. He's still out in the yard today. Has eaten some more hamburger and buried some out in the garden!!! He is able to get off the ground and fly up to the roof of the garden shed and back down, but not able to stay aloft very long. His wings look fine, we're hoping he just tweaked something in the high winds yesterday and he will be able to be on his way soon. DH went out to throw seed for the doves and then walked out to the garden/chicken yard/coop area with the hamburger this afternoon and the raven went into the chicken yard through the gate - hopped up on a perch - and cawked at him until he dropped the food and left!! I guess he feels pretty secure here and we will do what we can to help him! I will try and get a picture later - this is a big bird - probably a 2-3 foot wingspan. Life is just always an adventure!! luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cheese cake - should feel better after that. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had to console myself during the added wait of the flight.
> I will pay for it but it was good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful!


Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful iris 4j - great yellow.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Last night Marianne let me know Badcocks had their recliners on sale so at 10:30 this morning I hit the store. Spent 2 hours there sitting in all the chairs multiple time making sure I could lower the foot rest easily, did the chair support my back enough, did it also rock, did my feet reach the floor when not reclining....check out everything I could possibly think of. Finally selected a good one...of course it was the first one I had been drawn to. It will be delivered Thursday late morning. Oh yeah...it massages and heats up. Yep, I'm in love with the new chair. Can't wait for it to be delivered. And yep this is for ME since DH has taken to reclining on the sofa instead of his recliner. Now to figure out what to do for DH for father's day.

Marianne and Sue will be coming down tomorrow. Don't know if C will be coming or not. Decided to fix a salad for our lunch. Picked up some romaine lettuce, strawberries, blueberries, bananas, white grapes and will cook some chicken breast strips. Have raspberry white vinegar something or other (craft strikes). Thought I'd also boil some eggs but can't devil them with mayo (M is allergic) so will do something with mustard. Open to suggestions so anyone with ideas just jump in and post something. 

M is going to show me how to knit with beads tomorrow too. I picked up the correct size crochet hook and beads she told me to get today at Wally World. Really excited about doing this. I'm slowly making a top for DD and thought a few beads on it would look pretty. 

Loved the pics from the airplane NanaCaren. the clouds were so fluffy. Haven't flown in years (maybe 5 or 6) Always loved looking at the clouds. Not afraid of flying but still prefer road trips. I like being able to stop and unplanned places of interest when I feel like it. Wish I could travel around like the two guys on American Pickers (tv show) do. Now that would be a blast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I love the warning on the sunshade for my truck that says to remove it before driving....


LOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Crazy Right???


Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I to like to learn new things, and look forward to the class.


This isn't till next year- so I have plenty time to learn it first!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam and Gwen - I think the raven just knows a couple of suckers when he sees them!!! Gwen the salad sounds so good I'm sure the girls will love it. Your recliner will be really nice when it gets cold again - heated!!! how nice will that be. I'd love to have someone show me the bead thing - I should try utube - there is bound to be something there. But your way is a lot more fun!! Enjoy your day tomorrow! luv-AZ


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I have discovered a detective series, the Inspector Banks books, by Peter Robinson. They are set in Yorkshire, where the author is from, although he lives in Toronto now. Anyway, this is the first series where I am making an effort to read them in order. It is fun to see the characters develop. And the setting seems to me to be authentic, which really adds to the enjoyment. Have been relying on the library but if I found a bargain it would be hard to resist.


I have read them all and look forward to each new one. Very good. I love English mysteries. Our PBS station has shown a TV series based on the books.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yummmmm!!!



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had to console myself during the added wait of the flight.
> I will pay for it but it was good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is so lovely.



Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


Thats the color I would pick also Sam, nice choice.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> 
> Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.
> 
> ...


Adorable bear!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*just sent an email to all attending the knit-a-palooza. Please check your email.*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, if you skpe me I can show you as soon as Marianne shows me. It just means I turn my laptop around backwards and reach my hands in front. M and I have done that before when helping each other. LOL Funny I know but it does work!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sam and Gwen - I think the raven just knows a couple of suckers when he sees them!!! Gwen the salad sounds so good I'm sure the girls will love it. Your recliner will be really nice when it gets cold again - heated!!! how nice will that be. I'd love to have someone show me the bead thing - I should try utube - there is bound to be something there. But your way is a lot more fun!! Enjoy your day tomorrow! luv-AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had to console myself during the added wait of the flight.
> I will pay for it but it was good.


Yummy! I keep hearing about cheese cake, think I am going to have to make one. Eggless,nobake ofcourse


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited for the family reunion trip..leaving on 6/20 and fly into Seattle and then hop over to Redmond, Oregon. I just learned from my brother that along with the lodge and many different kinds of campers, there is also lodging available in a guest house on an alpacca farm and also an entire guest house at a winery belonging to my brother's neighbor. I think I'll call dibs on the winery, but will definitely visit the alpacca farm.


Are you going to be able to stay in Seattle for a while or are you catching another flight right away?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I have discovered a detective series, the Inspector Banks books, by Peter Robinson. They are set in Yorkshire, where the author is from, although he lives in Toronto now. Anyway, this is the first series where I am making an effort to read them in order. It is fun to see the characters develop. And the setting seems to me to be authentic, which really adds to the enjoyment. Have been relying on the library but if I found a bargain it would be hard to resist.


I have just learned that the latest in the series will be out later this year and I can't wait! This is a great series.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that is funny!!! I don't have skype I guess I should look into that though.


Gweniepooh said:


> Well, if you skpe me I can show you as soon as Marianne shows me. It just means I turn my laptop around backwards and reach my hands in front. M and I have done that before when helping each other. LOL Funny I know but it does work!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


Sam I was induced with my second baby and it was very relaxing.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> The color of happiness...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I highly recommend the attached light and fluffy cheesecake -- add a little lemon zest to the milnot/jello mixture to really give it a zip!



Pup lover said:


> Yummy! I keep hearing about cheese cake, think I am going to have to make one. Eggless,nobake ofcourse


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, we're not going to get any time to enjoy Seattle this trip - we will be in Redmond, OR and Portland, OR for the whole time. But, I sure hope I get another chance to get out that way.



Sandy said:


> Are you going to be able to stay in Seattle for a while or are you catching another flight right away?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam wrote:
haunt the used book stores chris - alas - defiance does not have one and the thrift store is pretty sparse. it is the one thing I miss in seattle - they had some lovely used book stores - there was also a huge one in Tacoma and several in Olympia. can you tell - I love used books stores - always buy paperback - used to think I had to have hardback - but for the past twenty-five years have collected nothing but paperback. may have to look for these - always ready to read a new mystery series. bought all the walandar books last year plus added to my dibdin series. I love books.

I used to buy nothing but hardcovers when I worked, Sam. Then I realized my bookcase would not hold all of the series I love so much and went to paperbacks. The kids gave me a Kindle on year and just this past year upgraded it to a Kindle Fire. I dearly love it, but think there is something special about a book. I love series books, especially mysteries


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I highly recommend the attached light and fluffy cheesecake -- add a little lemon zest to the milnot/jello mixture to really give it a zip!


I have never tried this recipe will have to give it a try.

Mine is

1 8 oz package of cream cheese softened
1 can of condensed milk
1/4 c. lemon juice

whip all together with beaters and pour into graham crust store bought or handmade and prebaked

then refrigerate at least 4 hours preferably overnight top with desired pie filling or fresh fruit


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Nana Caren wrote:
Sitting in Tampa waiting on the flight. Hoping it does not get delayed again. I have messaged a few people that I am to be later than expected

Nana, your pictures are helping me have a wonderful vacation. Keep the updates coming. Pictures are wonderful!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> he is a sweetie - and he treats my daughter well - which is the most important part - remind him every so often that my eyes are watching. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are told 2 hours- and the distances seem normal to me! But I too now find that I get tired driving for long. 500 miles in a day would be OK if I had another driver withme, but wouldn't want to do it alone now. But used to do about that far in a day as hte only driver. Doing about 600 kms (370 miles) late July as the only driver and wouldn't want to go any further in a day- I get tired but I find myself getting too uncomfotable physically because you are rather limited in the positions you can sit in!
> Don't think any of us would even think of listening to 1 hour! Imagine how long it would take us toget anywhere if every hour we had to stop when travelling 800 miles. 2 is what I expect to work for my trip next month depending in part of course of where the towns are- and the need for comfort stops. While frequent stops for an 82 year old are expected it is likely that Maryanne will be the first calling for a stop. I often tell her that if she ever gets pregnant she will need a catheter!


Though I could physically do more, on the last trip with two days of seven plus hours each way, I decided four hours are about enough to do safely. But part is boredom. Most of my hundreds of thousands of miles driven have been alone and I am just sick of it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Nana Caren wrote:Thank you. Had to console myself during the added wait of the flight. 
I will pay for it but it was good

Nana, my jeans just got tighter looking at the picture of your wonderful pastime!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

From Ask4j;
Hi Sam and all,
haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!

What a gorgeous iris. Should brighten everyone's day!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> This isn't till next year- so I have plenty time to learn it first!


OK :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someone else may have a different response, but here's my take on this.
> 
> There aren't any physical people listening in to live conversations, but computers that have been programmed to detect patterns and then pass the detected patterns along to the humans for whatever purpose.
> 
> ...


I never even see the ads.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nana Caren, that is essential replenishment for someone suffering airline food!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> precious bear - could you give me the url - I find ravelry fairly daunting - I can never find anything. what kind of yarn did you knit the bear with? a very fine job.
> 
> sam
> 
> and last but certainly not the least - it is good to hear from you - we aren't seeing enough of you lately but summer can be a busy time for everyone. hope life is treating you good.


Sorry, the bear was store bought.   I was showing the bow on it's head. Sorry for the confusion. I am glad to finally make it to the tea party.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had to console myself during the added wait of the flight.
> I will pay for it but it was good.


Good choice for having to wait Caren! The photos were great. It is amazing how nice they turn out when taken out of a plane window.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love cheesecake. I used to make it all the time for my ex to take to friends when they did something nice for him. I haven't made it in a long time. It was a twice baked cheesecake, but very good.

Today when I was outside with the dogs, a beautiful blue jay landed on my fence. It was beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night everyone, have a great whatever/wherever. 
See you in the morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmm...will have to try this one. Once you try the other one, you may remember it from the 1970's....it was very popular at bridal and baby showers! I think I've had it in every flavor of gelatin there is....still prefer lemon.



Pup lover said:


> I have never tried this recipe will have to give it a try.
> 
> Mine is
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you here, too. And, I love the bow...will have to make some for my bears....but two of them have been boys, so will have to make bow ties out of them.



gagesmom said:


> Sorry, the bear was store bought.   I was showing the bow on it's head. Sorry for the confusion. I am glad to finally make it to the tea party.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful sight the blue jay must have been.


pammie1234 said:


> I love cheesecake. I used to make it all the time for my ex to take to friends when they did something nice for him. I haven't made it in a long time. It was a twice baked cheesecake, but very good.
> 
> Today when I was outside with the dogs, a beautiful blue jay landed on my fence. It was beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you. Off to bed. After midnight here. Have a good night.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you here, too. And, I love the bow...will have to make some for my bears....but two of them have been boys, so will have to make bow ties out of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is miracle whip mayo?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Last night Marianne let me know Badcocks had their recliners on sale so at 10:30 this morning I hit the store. Spent 2 hours there sitting in all the chairs multiple time making sure I could lower the foot rest easily, did the chair support my back enough, did it also rock, did my feet reach the floor when not reclining....check out everything I could possibly think of. Finally selected a good one...of course it was the first one I had been drawn to. It will be delivered Thursday late morning. Oh yeah...it massages and heats up. Yep, I'm in love with the new chair. Can't wait for it to be delivered. And yep this is for ME since DH has taken to reclining on the sofa instead of his recliner. Now to figure out what to do for DH for father's day.
> 
> Marianne and Sue will be coming down tomorrow. Don't know if C will be coming or not. Decided to fix a salad for our lunch. Picked up some romaine lettuce, strawberries, blueberries, bananas, white grapes and will cook some chicken breast strips. Have raspberry white vinegar something or other (craft strikes). Thought I'd also boil some eggs but can't devil them with mayo (M is allergic) so will do something with mustard. Open to suggestions so anyone with ideas just jump in and post something.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be taking mailing envelopes with me just in case I have miscalculated the weight! There is quite a lot of things for Fale. that I want to take- like his main book of Samoan oratory, and his photograph album. Cuts down what I can take for myself!!!!!!


How much would it cost to take an extra bag over there- and just the one back? If you book and pay online before the airport it should be cheaper- and will enable you to take enough stuff for yourself while you are there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many books are there in the series so far?

sam



purl2diva said:


> I have read them all and look forward to each new one. Very good. I love English mysteries. Our PBS station has shown a TV series based on the books.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have a dog to take with you - they don't argue -keep all your secrets and shower you with love every minute of every day.

sam



mjs said:


> Though I could physically do more, on the last trip with two days of seven plus hours each way, I decided four hours are about enough to do safely. But part is boredom. Most of my hundreds of thousands of miles driven have been alone and I am just sick of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have been missed - hope you have time to spend lots of time with us inbetween all your summer activities.

sam

it was a great bow - and a great bear.



gagesmom said:


> Sorry, the bear was store bought.   I was showing the bow on it's head. Sorry for the confusion. I am glad to finally make it to the tea party.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, Gwen and I will be driving for close to 10 hours, not counting rest stops of course, LOL. But we will take turns with the driving times so neither one get's overly tired. My record for continuous driving is 18 hrs and that was through the remnants of Hurricane Ike, airports in Houston were closed phones were out as was electricity, but my DH had died in the aftermath so I had to get there asap.


Ouch. Long time driving and bad weather to boot with the stress of a lost love one. I used to do from Townsville to Brisbane in 12 hours with stops and driver changes. The most I did was between 800 & 900 kilometers in one day with a two hour rest in the middle in about 10 hours by myself.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Love my 3G smartphone for the same reason. When in Darwin for brother's wedding, Mum, Dad & I had early flight out so opted to stay at airport motel last night. Was able to make find and make booking using phone.



Pontuf said:


> Yes you never know. We were driving from San Diego to Chicago. On the 3rd day we thought we would get a hotel right over the border into Iowa. We started looking for a hotel but every hotel motel on the interstate was full! It wasn't a holiday and we could not imagine why there were no vacancies! We finally came to the Illinois border and it was 7 in the morning and found a vacancy. Seems that the high school basketball finals were going on and every motel in the state was booked! Who would have known! When we did get the room at 7 am the only vacancy in the state they sent us to breakfast because the room had to be cleaned, it was just vacated. All I wanted was a pillow and a chair to curl up in.. Now when we are on road trips with no reservations I go online on my cell phone and phone ahead.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> it is amazing how you will see hotels all over the place and then when you want one in some places, they are few and far between. I remember the mountains in W. Virginia and driving them when it got foggy and so rainy, torrential. Never thought I would make it through that one. Nowhere to pull off as I couldn't even see. Too many nightmare drives. Can't believe how Kehinkle drives all over the place and in all weather. May her Guardian Angel keep her and all you out there traveling safe.


[/quote]


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We decided to get a room for the night. Waiting for room service to get here then gettingsomuch needed sleep as I have been up since 1:30am ish. Am trying to figure out how to post a picture from my iPone. I took some nice ones out of the plane window of the clouds.


Good to hear of safe arrival and safe trip. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for me to be in bed - night all.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How much would it cost to take an extra bag over there- and just the one back? If you book and pay online before the airport it should be cheaper- and will enable you to take enough stuff for yourself while you are there.


I'll have to ask!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe thats where I have seen it. In the lolly shop I like for my Bassetts Jelly Babies and Liquorice Allsorts. They have sweets from the USA as well as the UK


The one near me also has the very yummy Reese's Peanut Butter Cups. An occassional treat.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have often had rabbits as pets- and yes it seems that their favourite food is electric cords- very nourishing I am sure.
> My FIL was a farmer and rabbits are major pests here so he would try very hard to be interested in Vickys rabbits but struggled to see them as sweet pets- all rabbits should be shot- and maybe then put into the pot as well. I've also been told by SIL that even pet rabbits are banned in Queensland because they are such a pest.
> on one of our grandrabbits visits she chewed through the cord for our second cordless phone charger- fortunately all this meant was that we needed to share one charger. If she had got the main one then the phone would have needed repalcing.


Yes, even pet bunnies are banned in Queensland, but there are "long eared guinea pigs" up here.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love cheesecake. I used to make it all the time for my ex to take to friends when they did something nice for him. I haven't made it in a long time. It was a twice baked cheesecake, but very good.
> 
> Today when I was outside with the dogs, a beautiful blue jay landed on my fence. It was beautiful.


Pam as Sam would say "recipe"?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have just seen the osprey chick at the Loch of the Lowes webcam and can not believe how quickly it has grown! It is only 11 days old and appears to be quite big already. 
What a lovely pic of the iris and such a lovely shade of yellow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


  Looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Looking good.


Thank you!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


Glad the iPad turned up safely! the rhododendrons look lovely- they are so magnificent when they are on the bush, too. Next door has a purple/pink one, quite small- but I know it is really spring when that is in flower! Long way to go before that though! Rather fond of Azaleas too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Yep... Daniel helped me pick it out, cost a bit more than a regular tv would have. I cannot remember what they are called in technical terms, LOL.. Craft strikes hard today.. but something to do with graphics and picture quality need higher something for the computer quality to show. I don't feel I am wording this correctly but I hope you get the drift of what I mean.. ROFL.. need more coffee.. :|
> Didn't sleep well again last night, about an hour when I first laid down, then awake until almost 4 am, then back awake at 7 am.. my doc is out of town on vacation, they offered me an appointment in 2 weeks.. LOL.. I'll be over this by then.. :thumbup: :thumbup: Not bad enough for ER visit.. that is wayyyyyy to costly without insurance :-(


Jeepers!! 2 weeks for an appointment?? If you dont have private insurance here then medicare covers all public people to be treated in ER. I guess our system is pretty good after all. Mind you i wouldnt go to our casuality dept here where i am unless it was an absolute emergency. But we do have quite a few clinics that you can just walk into and wait and see a doc. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is the server you use for your internet provider. They have you programed for them to watch for key words in the places you frequent. Then those key words are matched up with all those who pay for advertising slots in the sites you go to. As a result, you will get the advertisements they think "pertain" to you. hahahah, eye-spies are lurking everywhere! Sometimes I will go look at farm tractor sites and then get an advert for John Deers! hmmm, nice looking tractors in those green colors! Zoe


Dont most servers have ad blocker? I use google and i have at the top right corner a red circle thingy that has ADP written in it. This blocks all ads.. i think...? I have never had anything pop up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well make sure to take pictures. As I recall they need to be pretty root bound before they flower.....


I will. We call those ones christmas cactus and they flower at.... yep around christmas. LOL. I have some others i will take photos in the next few days, they are zygo cactus.. smaller flowers and they are just starting to open up now. Its winter here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


LOL. My son weighed in at exactly 9 pounds then my daughter was 6 pound one. What a difference. He looked so big next to other newborns.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


Sorry to hear this sad loss. Thoughts with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is beautiful and I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with an ironing basket (I hide it in the closet close to the ironing board---I guess hoping some elves will take care of it overnight sometime!)



dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


Lovely looking rhododendron. I doubt whether ironing is recommended for iPads.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. My son weighed in at exactly 9 pounds then my daughter was 6 pound one. What a difference. He looked so big next to other newborns.


My oldest was 8 10 1/2 and she spent a few days in intensive days and looked huge against the tiny premmies.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone!!

Best wishes for a really special birthday, Marge. Hope it is a truly enjoyable one for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Last night Marianne let me know Badcocks had their recliners on sale so at 10:30 this morning I hit the store. Spent 2 hours there sitting in all the chairs multiple time making sure I could lower the foot rest easily, did the chair support my back enough, did it also rock, did my feet reach the floor when not reclining....check out everything I could possibly think of. Finally selected a good one...of course it was the first one I had been drawn to. It will be delivered Thursday late morning. Oh yeah...it massages and heats up. Yep, I'm in love with the new chair. Can't wait for it to be delivered. And yep this is for ME since DH has taken to reclining on the sofa instead of his recliner. Now to figure out what to do for DH for father's day.
> 
> Marianne and Sue will be coming down tomorrow. Don't know if C will be coming or not. Decided to fix a salad for our lunch. Picked up some romaine lettuce, strawberries, blueberries, bananas, white grapes and will cook some chicken breast strips. Have raspberry white vinegar something or other (craft strikes). Thought I'd also boil some eggs but can't devil them with mayo (M is allergic) so will do something with mustard. Open to suggestions so anyone with ideas just jump in and post something.
> 
> ...


Enjoy that recliner, have a great time together again and i also love that show. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished. 
Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Our GS, Tim, was over six weeks premature and weighed in at nearly 5 pounds--the largest preemie in the NICU at the time. 

When the NICU population over-crowded the facility and a number of little ones were moved to the pediatric unit upstairs, Tim did not go up. We were told the he was in the most delicate situation, which seemed strange because he appeared to be the one in the least danger, just looking at him.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I definitely agree, Sam. Think of how much knitting you could get done riding the train to and from work!
> JuneK


Know what you mean, when I go to a couple of K4BN's knit and natters, trip is hour and a half one way on trains. Get a good amount done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday MArge- hopw you can really enjoy it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> From Ask4j;
> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> What a gorgeous iris. Should brighten everyone's day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how many books are there in the series so far?
> 
> sam


There are 20 Inspector Banks novels with 21st. Released later this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice!!! But, sad to hear about the migraine...my sympathies and hope you get better soon.



darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had to console myself during the added wait of the flight.
> I will pay for it but it was good.


Oh, you poor thing...to have to eat that while you wait for your flight!!! LOL!! HOpe you can get airborne very soon!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Marge!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


Beautiful bearded iris...one of my favorite flowers! Every time I see them, they remind me of my MOM. She used to have a huge bed of them down the side of her yard.
JuneK
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone!!
> 
> Best wishes for a really special birthday, Marge. Hope it is a truly enjoyable one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday!! Have a great day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


Good job :thumbup: Not good about the migraine though.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I have never tried this recipe will have to give it a try. then refrigerate at least 4 hours preferably overnight top with desired pie filling or fresh fruit


Mine is

1 8 oz package of cream cheese softened
1 can of condensed milk
1/4 c. lemon juice

whip all together with beaters and pour into graham crust store bought or handmade and prebaked

This recipe couldn't have come at a better time, Pup. Last week, I cleaned and orgainsed my kitchen cupbopards and discovered 3 cans of condensed milk, all still within their use by date. I think I'd bought them in anticipation of 1) finding my late husband's recipe for a divine redcurrant ice cream and 2) having a decent crop of red currants this year. The currants are doing well but I haven't yet located the elusive recipe. In the meantime, I'll make use of some of the condensed milk by making your cheesecake recipe. I think a Graham Crackers are what I call a Digestive biscuit. I'll check on Google.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I have read them all and look forward to each new one. Very good. I love English mysteries. Our PBS station has shown a TV series based on the books.


Will have to check out the TV series when I have finished with the books. Right now I am enjoying envisioning everything in my head. Everyone has probably had the experience of seeing a book translated into film and not agreeing at all with how it is portrayed (or, on the other hand, thinking they got it just right).


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


This is beautiful. Such lovely colors.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is beautiful and I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with an ironing basket (I hide it in the closet close to the ironing board---I guess hoping some elves will take care of it overnight sometime!)


   If the elves are available I have ironing and other jobs for them to tackle...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sam wrote:
> haunt the used book stores chris - alas - defiance does not have one and the thrift store is pretty sparse. it is the one thing I miss in seattle - they had some lovely used book stores - there was also a huge one in Tacoma and several in Olympia. can you tell - I love used books stores - always buy paperback - used to think I had to have hardback - but for the past twenty-five years have collected nothing but paperback. may have to look for these - always ready to read a new mystery series. bought all the walandar books last year plus added to my dibdin series. I love books.
> 
> I used to buy nothing but hardcovers when I worked, Sam. Then I realized my bookcase would not hold all of the series I love so much and went to paperbacks. The kids gave me a Kindle on year and just this past year upgraded it to a Kindle Fire. I dearly love it, but think there is something special about a book. I love series books, especially mysteries


I like e-books too and they don't present the storage problems books do...but I agree that there is something special about a physical book. For one thing, it is nice to experience the font style, paper type, illustrations, dust jacket or cover, which have been chosen to enhance the text. A friend and I were talking about this. She has just completed a graduate degree and she said the books she spent so much time with were were friends, and she liked seeing them on her shelves.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovely looking rhododendron. I doubt whether ironing is recommended for iPads.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

afraid so Sam....may not be the classic mayo but our KTPer can't eat it or salad dressing either...nor ranch dressing.



thewren said:


> is miracle whip mayo?
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share that link? I would love to check them out.



dollyclaire said:


> I have just seen the osprey chick at the Loch of the Lowes webcam and can not believe how quickly it has grown! It is only 11 days old and appears to be quite big already.
> What a lovely pic of the iris and such a lovely shade of yellow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just gorgeous. Lord only knows if I dropped my phone or anything like that in my basketS of clothes...would be lost forever....I HATE folding laundry. LOL When asked what I want as a gift from one of the girls I always say my laundry folded.....never works darn it! LOL



dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual your work is wonderful. Like the color choices too.



darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


Absolutely beautiful! 
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARGE!!! Wishing you the best and many more!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Marge, hope you have a fabulous day!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> afraid so Sam....may not be the classic mayo but our KTPer can't eat it or salad dressing either...nor ranch dressing.


Those were the options I thought of. But here is one with lemon juice and olive oil---sounds pretty good, though not the traditional version:
http://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4149http://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4149

Also this one with avocado:
http://bizzybakesb.blogspot.com/2012/04/avocado-no-mayo-egg-saladd.html

Also saw one using yogurt and Dijon mustard. I love egg salad so had fun looking for new recipes (just searched egg salad no mayo in Google). I like to add chopped green olives with pimento to mine, although I know that increases the sodium significantly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone. Darowil, great cardigan, the colors are wonderful too. 
Happy Birthday Marge, even though I know you don't celebrate them, hugs anyway. 
Beautiful Rhodadendron, glad the IPad was found, lol, we find things in the darnedest places don't we. 
NanaCaren, hopes that the trip is progressing well, along with anyone else traveling right now. 
Prayers for healing, and for those who've lost loved ones recently.
I think that pretty much covers everything I've read so far. 
DH's off this morning on an overnight run, he was home yesterday so I didn't get anything really accomplished except setting up the portable air conditioner so today I need to put away laundry, clean some, and do some business work. 
The computer guy called yesterday, the hard drives a complete loss, said that if I sent it to Dell, a lot of times they can save some of the data on it, but it would cost from $500-1000 for Dell to do that, I will moan and fret about the loss of patterns and pictures, but certainly not $500-1000 dollars worth of moaning. He is however going to put a new hard drive in and download windows back on for only $120ish including labor, so that's a good thing, will have a back up or a laptop for DH to use when he's home if he wants. 
Well, now that I've written you all a short story, I'm off to get a little more caught up over my second cup before I start on house work. 
Have a great one everyone, 
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for both of these recipes ChrisE! Will be trying one of them today! Perfect timing.



ChrisEl said:


> Those were the options I thought of. But here is one with lemon juice and olive oil---sounds pretty good, though not the traditional version:
> http://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4149http://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4149
> 
> Also this one with avocado:
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I highly recommend the attached light and fluffy cheesecake -- add a little lemon zest to the milnot/jello mixture to really give it a zip!


This sounds really good...must try soon.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


This is beautiful. I hope you feel better and are able to go.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


Yes so beautiful :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love to iron, don't know why, and really don't mind folding the laundry either, usually do it while I'm watching something, if I were closer Gwen, I'd fold for you. 

Nana, sucks about the luggage, but I guess you have the most important things with you, Jamie and an internet connection, so you can keep up with us.  lol...Have a wonderful/safe trip. Tell Dave hi if you meet up with him. 
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, Darowil, hope the migrane makes a quick exit before it really gets started, I know how disabilatating (sp) they can be.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone!!
> 
> Best wishes for a really special birthday, Marge. Hope it is a truly enjoyable one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW Marge Whapples has her birthday today!
Happy birthday Marge!
Happy birthday to you!
even though I know you don't celebrate a lot of anniversaries, I hope you have something special planned!

ooops I see I am running very late today- don't know who spotted this first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


sorry to hear of the continued headaches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


mmmm, one does hear tales of this happening! BTW my brother Alastair- who had the heart Operation, is in London too by the 15th.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont most servers have ad blocker? I use google and i have at the top right corner a red circle thingy that has ADP written in it. This blocks all ads.. i think...? I have never had anything pop up.


Your server is the one who provides internet service for you (ie. the one you pay to have your internet). The google is your search engine that runs on the operating system (ie. Windows) you have which then in turn, runs the internet service on your computer. Most search engines do have a place where you can download a software app for blocking ads. I dont use one because when I had installed that app, I was unable to access many sites and programs. Now I just ignore the ads. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely looking rhododendron. I doubt whether ironing is recommended for iPads.


lol :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow Julie, seems like he just had the surgery, to be traveling to London already seems amazing. Glad he's doing so well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it is amazing how you will see hotels all over the place and then when you want one in some places, they are few and far between. I remember the mountains in W. Virginia and driving them when it got foggy and so rainy, torrential. Never thought I would make it through that one. Nowhere to pull off as I couldn't even see. Too many nightmare drives. Can't believe how Kehinkle drives all over the place and in all weather. May her Guardian Angel keep her and all you out there traveling safe.


Yeah, I do remember my clenched grip on the steering wheel through WVa. Ditto those thoughts for Kehinkle!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> sorry to hear about your hard fall. Hope you don't wait too long to see the dr. unless you start feeling better soon.
> COuld Angie's confusion be caused by her medication?? I know that happens sometimes.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes you never know. We were driving from San Diego to Chicago. On the 3rd day we thought we would get a hotel right over the border into Iowa. We started looking for a hotel but every hotel motel on the interstate was full! It wasn't a holiday and we could not imagine why there were no vacancies! We finally came to the Illinois border and it was 7 in the morning and found a vacancy. Seems that the high school basketball finals were going on and every motel in the state was booked! Who would have known! When we did get the room at 7 am the only vacancy in the state they sent us to breakfast because the room had to be cleaned, it was just vacated. All I wanted was a pillow and a chair to curl up in.. Now when we are on road trips with no reservations I go online on my cell phone and phone ahead.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> it is amazing how you will see hotels all over the place and then when you want one in some places, they are few and far between. I remember the mountains in W. Virginia and driving them when it got foggy and so rainy, torrential. Never thought I would make it through that one. Nowhere to pull off as I couldn't even see. Too many nightmare drives. Can't believe how Kehinkle drives all over the place and in all weather. May her Guardian Angel keep her and all you out there traveling safe.


[/quote]

We have discovered the motel coupon booklets that can be found in rest stops. You can't make advance reservations at those places and get the coupon rate....but we have managed to get some REALLY good bargains. If you are traveling, and are a bit flexible, they are worth checking out. The deals are great....sometimes as low as $38/night...at well-known places like Quality Inn, Beaumont, La Quinta, etc.
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
> Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
> Carol (IL)


Sending well padded handknitted socks out to all who are need of protective footwear! Just need to know the color/s you are liking! hahhaa, the rest get bubble wrap for other body parts! lol For all others in need of prayers, good wishes, positive vibes, etc, I am sending them too. Finally hugs and love for all the KTP family! For all the travellors, they get new tires! lol
Heidi gets pain-free labor pain wishes and Bentley gets rocking chairs and loving arms. Gary gets new shoes for the pacing he is bound to be doing. The lil baseball players get new gloves and balls. hmmmm, Hickory and Survivor kitty get new bowls of furbaby food! Grandpa Sam gets big huge grins!!! Zoe


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Pup'
Is that condensed milk or sweetened condensed milk? This looks like a quick treat to take along when visiting.

Trisha


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL And they think animals don't have feelings. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: How precious is that. She definitely was communicating with you and you got the message.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

gagesmom wrote:
Hope you like my newest knit. free from Ravelry.
Miss Savannah Bow
Elizabeth R. Krueger

Precious. Looks so cute on the cuddly little bear


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


You did the right thing in bringing the extra clothing in the hand luggage. Time and again, my luggage was delayed and I to discovered the reassurance of underwear and a clean tee shirt in the hand-luggage although I'd rather not have faced a large audience of senior scientists at a conference in South Africa wearing a tee shirt with 'Beam me up Scotty' emblazoned across my chest!!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Marge from Kettle Point Ontario Canada. I hope you have a great day.

Trisha


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
> Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
> Carol (IL)


Oh Sweetheart! You must be in such pain. That was one of those simple mishaps that has a profound result on the foot! Arnica gel is good for easing bruising and relieving pain. You might think to add this to your home pharmacy.

The 'ol knees are a bit achy. I've just come in from completing painting all the small additional bits of my garden room. In the last three weeks, the job was interrupted by my having had some days of laboured breathing, followed by glorious weather when I was keen to do more urgent and pleasant outdoor tasks. A cup of coffee, some knitting and the radio for half an hour will see me right again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> This trip will be so much fun, Gwen and I laugh almost not stop while we are together, on the phone and Skype is a total laughing time! We both will have need of the "rest" stops, LOL. We both have hip and knee problems so the walk arounds will be a key time also.
> That trip to Texas was horrid, first of all the circumstances, then the heavy rains I had to drive through, Daniel being so upset that he hadn't seen his dad in several months (he was in college) the road closings, high water warnings, gas stations closed due to lack of electricity and the high waters. The trip back was much easier as far as conditions, but not emotionally at all.


{{{hugs}}}


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful day, Marge. All best love and wishes winging their way across the Atlantic. It would take a bigger ocean than that to slow up KTP family vibes.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful day Gwenie! I hope you enjoy it! Today is a good day for salad here. Hot sticky and muggy.


sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy that recliner, have a great time together again and i also love that show. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing you a happy Birthday too Marge!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marge! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

pammie wrote:
I love cheesecake. I used to make it all the time for my ex to take to friends when they did something nice for him. I haven't made it in a long time. It was a twice baked cheesecake, but very good.

Today when I was outside with the dogs, a beautiful blue jay landed on my fence. It was beautiful.



Pam, I, too, love cheesecake but don't make it very often. I have absolutely now will power. The blue jay was God's gift to you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil, what a NICE looking cardigan!! I love the colors too! I'm looking forward to finding another workshop to do too but I'm afraid I'm still working on the last one! Soon I hope


darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dollyclaire wrote:
I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful

Dolly the Rhodadendrum is just gorgeous. Sure wish I had green thumb. Can't have flowers indoors as cats won't leave them alone.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful yellow Iris!!! I love them but am disappointed they don't last longer.


Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Pam as Sam would say "recipe"?


I'll find it and post it later!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your prayers and well wishes. My friend's husband said the extent of her illness was unknown to them. It would be just like her too, she always was so positive in her thinking, she probably didn't want to let on how bad she felt. She's at peace now.. no more sickness


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

jhelens wrote:
Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARGE. PRAYING FOR GOOD HEALTH FOR YOU!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Big baby Sam! I bet she does want it over with soon! 3 of mine were all around 10 pounds, my daughter was 7 1/2 She was induced. It went fairly quickly and the contractions are very predictable. Hope he comes soon! nittergma


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> jhelens wrote:
> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARGE. PRAYING FOR GOOD HEALTH FOR YOU!


Here, here! All the very best for the Day and the next year. Big hug!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no. I've done that on the bed frame post and it hurts like the dickens -- hope it heals quickly. Open flip flops for you for awhile ---which are also dangerous; so just best to stay put - keep your foot up and knit or read away. Hope DH's tests all come back with good news.



cmaliza said:


> Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
> Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Marge, hope you have a fabulous day!!


Hope your birthday is great, Marge and your pain is minimal!!
JuneK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sending well padded handknitted socks out to all who are need of protective footwear! Just need to know the color/s you are liking! hahhaa, the rest get bubble wrap for other body parts! lol For all others in need of prayers, good wishes, positive vibes, etc, I am sending them too. Finally hugs and love for all the KTP family! For all the travellors, they get new tires! lol
> Heidi gets pain-free labor pain wishes and Bentley gets rocking chairs and loving arms. Gary gets new shoes for the pacing he is bound to be doing. The lil baseball players get new gloves and balls. hmmmm, Hickory and Survivor kitty get new bowls of furbaby food! Grandpa Sam gets big huge grins!!! Zoe


Zoe, you are such a hoot! A very kindly hoot at that. I will add to the wishes with duplicates from here....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had an experience when we were travelling with the kids and wanted to stop at a hotel and get some showers and swimming in - we were in a large conversion van (1980's chic) so sleeping hadn't been an issue. We decided to stop near Springfield, IL and then see some of the Lincoln sites the next day. Wouldn't you know it, everything was filled up - hot rod convention & parade. Quite rowdy partiers so we just kept on heading north and didn't end up stopping until Joliet.

I'll have to check out those coupon booklets---thanks, Carol, for the idea.



cmaliza said:


> We have discovered the motel coupon booklets that can be found in rest stops. You can't make advance reservations at those places and get the coupon rate....but we have managed to get some REALLY good bargains. If you are traveling, and are a bit flexible, they are worth checking out. The deals are great....sometimes as low as $38/night...at well-known places like Quality Inn, Beaumont, La Quinta, etc.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful cloud pictures NanaCaren! Enjoy your trip!


NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh Sweetheart! You must be in such pain. That was one of those simple mishaps that has a profound result on the foot! Arnica gel is good for easing bruising and relieving pain. You might think to add this to your home pharmacy.
> 
> The 'ol knees are a bit achy. I've just come in from completing painting all the small additional bits of my garden room. In the last three weeks, the job was interrupted by my having had some days of laboured breathing, followed by glorious weather when I was keen to do more urgent and pleasant outdoor tasks. A cup of coffee, some knitting and the radio for half an hour will see me right again.


It's always good to take a break and rest a bit...sort of re-energizes us!!
Sorry to hear the knees are achy...thank goodness, for my knee replacements...haven't had that problem in years.

JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I learned the hard way to always pack the essentials in the carry on for what I might need the next day. Hope your luggage catches up with you. Usually, although you've been delayed, the luggage tracks on through and arrives ahead of you to be sitting there waiting in an unclaimed corral somewhere. Sorry for your mishap, but glad you got there okay and I'll bet you're already checking out the sites!! What is first? A bangers and beans breakfast?



ptofValerie said:


> You did the right thing in bringing the extra clothing in the hand luggage. Time and again, my luggage was delayed and I to discovered the reassurance of underwear and a clean tee shirt in the hand-luggage although I'd rather not have faced a large audience of senior scientists at a conference in South Africa wearing a tee shirt with 'Beam me up Scotty' emblazoned across my chest!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
> Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
> Carol (IL)


So sorry to hear about the injured foot..and you're right...if the toe is broken, just have to suffer until it heals since there's nothing the dr can do except give you something for pain.
Hope it heals quickly,
JuneK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh Sweetheart! You must be in such pain. That was one of those simple mishaps that has a profound result on the foot! Arnica gel is good for easing bruising and relieving pain. You might think to add this to your home pharmacy.
> 
> The 'ol knees are a bit achy. I've just come in from completing painting all the small additional bits of my garden room. In the last three weeks, the job was interrupted by my having had some days of laboured breathing, followed by glorious weather when I was keen to do more urgent and pleasant outdoor tasks. A cup of coffee, some knitting and the radio for half an hour will see me right again.


Cmaliza, hope your poor toe is not so painful now. And Valerie, you have been so busy so I hope your knees and lungs are behaving better. Hugs to both of you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dollyclaire wrote:
> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful
> 
> Dolly the Rhodadendrum is just gorgeous. Sure wish I had green thumb. Can't have flowers indoors as cats won't leave them alone.


I have the same problem with house plants...my cat thinks they're treats!! I can't even bring in cut flowers. And I never know what's poisonous and what isn't. So much easier to do without!
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Marge! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

DMSLIA: so sorry to hear you,too, had fallen. Do be careful! LUV U...Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what's so great about knitting - just a few minutes of feet up and soothing music and all seems just a bit better.



ptofValerie said:


> Oh Sweetheart! You must be in such pain. That was one of those simple mishaps that has a profound result on the foot! Arnica gel is good for easing bruising and relieving pain. You might think to add this to your home pharmacy.
> 
> The 'ol knees are a bit achy. I've just come in from completing painting all the small additional bits of my garden room. In the last three weeks, the job was interrupted by my having had some days of laboured breathing, followed by glorious weather when I was keen to do more urgent and pleasant outdoor tasks. A cup of coffee, some knitting and the radio for half an hour will see me right again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though. :thumbup:  

Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


Beautiful iris! I won't show you mine as the snails have had a party in them and they are all too tatty for words. For some reason they attack the yellow and white ones much more than the blues. This has happened every year I have grown them, even though I try to keep the snail numbers down, and have even resorted to the dreaded slug pellets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the iris, DH wants to plant a bunch eventually, but he procrastinates worse than I do, may have to just do it myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow Julie, seems like he just had the surgery, to be traveling to London already seems amazing. Glad he's doing so well.


He has always been one for pushing the limits a bit! The trip was planned before the operation. They are going to conferences in Sweden and Portugal. And on a barge from Nice to Paris.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Poledra wrote:
The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though. 

Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!


Thanks, Poledra. These will help DH get an idea of what he needs to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Poledra wrote:
> The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though.
> 
> Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!
> ...


No problem at all, if it helps anyone not to have the pain we had, the instructions really are not very detailed. 
The pieces going up the opening of the window had little screws to keep them together to make it the right length to fill the gap, the foam stuff I just put on both sides of that after we had it screwed together so that it was easier to put on and it's not stuck to any part of the window itself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He has always been one for pushing the limits a bit! The trip was planned before the operation. They are going to conferences in Sweden and Portugal. And on a barge from Nice to Paris.


That sounds like a wonderful trip, should be beautiful the whole trip, but the barge from Nice to Paris sounds like it will be especially beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip, should be beautiful the whole trip, but the barge from Nice to Paris sounds like it will be especially beautiful.


There is very little of the world these two have not visited, unlike myself!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marge- hope you have a wonderful day.



Bulldog said:


> jhelens wrote:
> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARGE. PRAYING FOR GOOD HEALTH FOR YOU!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

New pics of the kitty's, just because, I'm in housekeeping and work avoidance. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is very little of the world these two have not visited, unlike myself!


Unlike me too. I haven't been very many places, but there are a lot of places I'd sure love to go see. 
And KP/TP friends I'd love to meet up with in person.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Zoe, you are such a hoot! A very kindly hoot at that. I will add to the wishes with duplicates from here....


lol, yup, sometimes there is laughter that comes around sooner after the tears of sorrows for oneself. You duplicate and please do give out "hoots" too. The owl that hoots gives out lots of good advise and calls for friends to drop in! they may have a mouse or two to share! (Julie, perhaps you are an owl sharing your mice with us?) lots of laughter!!! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Marge -- I hope you are feeling better and that you have a wonderful year, pain free, and happy! Shirley


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Pup'
> Is that condensed milk or sweetened condensed milk? This looks like a quick treat to take along when visiting.
> 
> Trisha


Iguess i didnt realize there were two different things. Its sweetened condensed milk


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!


Have not seen an ac like this before. What is thebrand name if I may ask?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share that link? I would love to check them out.


this is the link
http://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/things-to-do/wildlife-webcams/loch-of-lowes/

I am wondering if the other eggs will hatch or not as it is nearly 12 days since the chick was born. You can check out the blog on it as well and there are links to other webcams there as well - enjoy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It does sound like a great trip....we get brochures for River Tours and I often think that would be a good way to see the entire areas.



Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip, should be beautiful the whole trip, but the barge from Nice to Paris sounds like it will be especially beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some days are just like this!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Marge -- I hope you are feeling better and that you have a wonderful year, pain free, and happy! Shirley


OH my, this one is special, looks like a place I would like to be.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some days are just like this!


LOL LOL! Cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Marge -- I hope you are feeling better and that you have a wonderful year, pain free, and happy! Shirley


Another beautiful work of art! Thanks for sharing it with all of us even though most of us don't have a b'day today!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some days are just like this!


ROFLMAO!!! That is priceless!!! Sometimes that greener grass isn't worth the pain!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New pics of the kitty's, just because, I'm in housekeeping and work avoidance. lol


Guess I'm just lucky...our two cats basically ignore my knitting, the bag and the yarn!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, one does hear tales of this happening! BTW my brother Alastair- who had the heart Operation, is in London too by the 15th.


This is the first time it has happened to me I all the years I've traveled. That is neat your brother is here also. Is it a holiday or something else. 
Nt many more days till you trip, happiness and hugs for you. Stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is the first time it has happened to me I all the years I've traveled. That is neat your brother is here also. Is it a holiday or something else.
> Nt many more days till you trip, happiness and hugs for you. Stay safe.


Work and holiday!-also catching up with a cousin from Yorkshire. only 2 full days to wait! The dogs go on Saturday- I am off to have my INR test so I don't have to do it in Aussie. Hope the luggage gets there soon! Hugs to you both!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> You did the right thing in bringing the extra clothing in the hand luggage. Time and again, my luggage was delayed and I to discovered the reassurance of underwear and a clean tee shirt in the hand-luggage although I'd rather not have faced a large audience of senior scientists at a conference in South Africa wearing a tee shirt with 'Beam me up Scotty' emblazoned across my chest!!!


I am glad to have had a change of clothes for sure. 
Your thirst sounds like oneI would have packed in my carry on. I can imagine wanting to have a different tshit for the conference. 
This is the first time I packed something sensible in my carry on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Beautiful cloud pictures NanaCaren! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you. I will try to post more while I'm here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, greener grass on the other side of the fence, means I dont have to cut _that_ grass! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I learned the hard way to always pack the essentials in the carry on for what I might need the next day. Hope your luggage catches up with you. Usually, although you've been delayed, the luggage tracks on through and arrives ahead of you to be sitting there waiting in an unclaimed corral somewhere. Sorry for your mishap, but glad you got there okay and I'll bet you're already checking out the sites!! What is first? A bangers and beans breakfast?


 :lol: yes it will be and runny eggs as well. Then I will have to get my phone topped up so I can call Tessa. Then show Jamie around.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want this yarn - want to knit a hooded cardigan - for me -do you think this yarn would look ok - I would use #15 salmon, lime, can't remember the last one.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-anniversary-sale-may-sale-yarns/noro-odori-yarn/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5-7-13


I avoid single ply as much as possible. The way I knit somehow unplies it. So I like the tightly plied. I keep learning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some days are just like this!


Thanks for the laugh, makes whatI've gone through the past couple days seem not so bad.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I have discovered a detective series, the Inspector Banks books, by Peter Robinson. They are set in Yorkshire, where the author is from, although he lives in Toronto now. Anyway, this is the first series where I am making an effort to read them in order. It is fun to see the characters develop. And the setting seems to me to be authentic, which really adds to the enjoyment. Have been relying on the library but if I found a bargain it would be hard to resist.


I read in order and a great site to get information about authors' series is fantasticfiction.com. I love the Deborah Crombie series, also set in England.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just watched a bit of the webcam showing the Osprey. Awesome to be able to see!


dollyclaire said:


> this is the link
> http://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/things-to-do/wildlife-webcams/loch-of-lowes/
> 
> I am wondering if the other eggs will hatch or not as it is nearly 12 days since the chick was born. You can check out the blog on it as well and there are links to other webcams there as well - enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Work and holiday!-also catching up with a cousin from Yorkshire. only 2 full days to wait! The dogs go on Saturday- I am off to have my INR test so I don't have to do it in Aussie. Hope the luggage gets there soon! Hugs to you both!


I usually combine work and holiday. Seems odd the last two holidays have been no work for me. I did promise to get some good photos with the cams instead of the phone. :lol: now if I can only remember to do that. I am hoping it shows up tomorrow it has stuff in it for Tessa.  
It is raining here but not too bad. Well going to sign off and gets some sleep. 
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

mjs said:


> I read in order and a great site to get information about authors' series is fantasticfiction.com. I love the Deborah Crombie series, also set in England.


That looks like a great website--thanks for sharing it. And thanks for the tip about the Deborah Crombie series. Have heard the name but I don't think I've ever read any of her books.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some days are just like this!


LOLOLOLOLOLOL!! Ain't that the truth. lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Marge!!


Happy birthday Marge, hope you have had a good day


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> Cmaliza, hope your poor toe is not so painful now. And Valerie, you have been so busy so I hope your knees and lungs are behaving better. Hugs to both of you


Thanks TNS and a big hug back to you. The lungs are doing well at present and I'm not overdoing things for we know what happens if I do!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad to have had a change of clothes for sure.
> Your thirst sounds like oneI would have packed in my carry on. I can imagine wanting to have a different tshit for the conference.
> This is the first time I packed something sensible in my carry on.


It is so much fun reading your posts as the journey progresses. I'll watch with great anticipation.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone!!
> 
> Best wishes for a really special birthday, Marge. Hope it is a truly enjoyable one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Bjrthday, Marge, have a good day & know we are all thinking of you.

Tessa


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it has been a very variable year for Scotland- I don't have a weather bug for Belfast- I must put one up!
> Thank you for the good wishes! Only four full days to wait. I have been asked by Lupe to bring a bottle of Vodka through the Duty-free- it will ruin my teetotal look!


On the other hand....the vodka may smooth over some rough waters? I think your looks are strong enough to weather the storm - tea or no-tea!
carol (IL)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Winds gave really picked up here, very humid sposed to get storms later have tornado watch till 9. Havent done much but doze off n on all day.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm waiting to hear from you .Caren, I had a call earlier, thought it might be you but it was my Sis from NZ letting me know she's here. Sorry you haven't brought very good weather with you, hope you've got a mac or warm cardi & an umbrella. At least I won't have to water the garden for a few days!!
Ring soon,

Tessa


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I had a cat a few years ago that chewed through the phone cord on my bedroom and den phones. Guess she didn't want to hear the ringing. She never did it when I was home and could answer the phone or at least, I never saw her do it. I found out because I thought I was going to have to replace one of the phones but happened to look at the cord that went from the receiver to the phone. The sound would cut in and out depending on what position the cord happened to be in. That cat chewed worse than a puppy. She once chewed the corner off a kitchen drawer!!
> JuneK


some theories about kids chewing things propose that there is some kind of deficiency in the diet. Maybe the rabbits & cats are missing something....life is too dull and they need a "charge"?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> You did the right thing in bringing the extra clothing in the hand luggage. Time and again, my luggage was delayed and I to discovered the reassurance of underwear and a clean tee shirt in the hand-luggage although I'd rather not have faced a large audience of senior scientists at a conference in South Africa wearing a tee shirt with 'Beam me up Scotty' emblazoned across my chest!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and why not....they are scientists! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Not getting my notifications, so have just now caught up on 88 pages. Whew!

Regarding car trips, my daughters (8 and 9 at the time) and I took a driving trip from Chicago to Seattle down to San Diego, over to Texas and back up to Chicago. Very small car, and my daughters hated each other at that point. Our only two mishaps were a flat tire in Texas, and I had some intestinal issues in Annaheim. We would start the driving day at 6ish, stop for breakfast during rush hour, and stop driving by 2 or 2:30, so we could use the pool at whatever motel we stopped at. No reservations, just winged it. We all came back alive after 6 weeks and 6,000 miles. Lots of fun! Wouldn't do it now if you paid me.

Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Let the vacationing begin!!!! Smart move on the extra clothes!!!


NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


Glad yu arrived safely, even if your luggage didn't. It seems that most people who travel a lot experience this at least once. And when you see how much luggage is dealt with its not surprising that some goes astray I guess- but a pest when it is yours. The time it happened to me I had a bottle of cream liquor well wrapped, in the middle of a solid case and it broke. Soaked every item of clean clothing left in the bag- and missed every item of dirty clothing! No idea how it managed to be so specfic. So I wsn't much better off when it arrived!
Valerie I do like your story of the t-shirt. Clearly need to also watch what goes in hand luggage. Now that I have convinced DH that he gains nothing by having only hand luggage on his trip to Germany (he is on a study tour so others will be picking up luggage anyway) I had better remind him to have a change of clothes in his hand luggage. He decided to try to adjust to German time and went to bed in the spare bed at about 6 this moring and is planning to do the same thing tonight- hoping that he can then sleep in the German night while on th eplane, though he has no info about plane stopovers etc so doesn't actually know when he will be flying.
I'm rather looking forward to my 2 weeks alone. A group from church are going to India at the same time and I asked one of the ladies my age how she felt and she looked at me and said'I'm getting in lots of movies like Jane Austens that Ian doesn't like". Another one who clearly doesn't mind being left for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Kaye mine need thinning so just come my way and I'll give you loads! LOL



Poledra65 said:


> I love the iris, DH wants to plant a bunch eventually, but he procrastinates worse than I do, may have to just do it myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops but will take this space to say THANK YOU to ChrisE for the mayo-less deviled eggs link earlier on the KTP. Made the one with avocado today and I'm in heaven. It was delicious!!! No more mayo for me. DH loved it too.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

AZ Sticks--loved your story about the raven. When my DH and I were in the north (Frobisher Bay, NWT. now Iqualuit, Nunavut), we saw ravens flying backwards. The wind was so strong that they couldn't fly forward, so the wind just carried them backwards. They seemed to love it. Whenever there was a strong wind, there were always a lot of ravens in the sky, trying to fly. It was quite funny to see. Jinny


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New pics of the kitty's, just because, I'm in housekeeping and work avoidance. lol


Love the picture and the honesty about work avoidance which I also do a LOT. Aren't cats funny about find a particular perch they seem attached to as Bruno is to the bathroom window. One of mine likes to leap on top of one of the china cabinets which shakes like it about to fall whenever he does.
He will just sit up high and watch stealthily.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like this one!


Speechless....what beautiful work! I am so "jealous"....and totally impressed! clap! clap! clap! clap! clap! applause-applause! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow Julie, seems like he just had the surgery, to be traveling to London already seems amazing. Glad he's doing so well.


My FIL (many years ago now) had a heart attack while visiting us in London and had to have a bypass before they would let him fly home. But he was allowed to fly back after only about 6 weeks. What a fun time that was. We were about to return to Australia so were in the middle of a major move during this time. They would have been well gone before we needed to start if not for the heart attack but it did rather delay them. In fact they ended up being left over there while we returned to Australia!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> this is the link
> http://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/things-to-do/wildlife-webcams/loch-of-lowes/
> 
> I am wondering if the other eggs will hatch or not as it is nearly 12 days since the chick was born. You can check out the blog on it as well and there are links to other webcams there as well - enjoy!


 :thumbup: thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry for the rash of gwenies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some days are just like this!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! yet again a gwenie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - I knew what it was - just couldn't put it into words. I still think it is scary that they can do that.
> 
> sam


I won't jump on "the box" but just say...there are two sides, which makes it confusing, to me at least. We live in such a different world from the one we grew up in....it's hard to adjust and process.
Carol (IL)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I bet that was a sight - The raven is still here - I think he is pretty happy about the accommodations
!


Dintoo said:


> AZ Sticks--loved your story about the raven. When my DH and I were in the north (Frobisher Bay, NWT. now Iqualuit, Nunavut), we saw ravens flying backwards. The wind was so strong that they couldn't fly forward, so the wind just carried them backwards. They seemed to love it. Whenever there was a strong wind, there were always a lot of ravens in the sky, trying to fly. It was quite funny to see. Jinny


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You must of needed the rest so do NOT feel guilty about doing just that. Stay safe. Sending you lots of hugs and love along with healing energy.



Pup lover said:


> Winds gave really picked up here, very humid sposed to get storms later have tornado watch till 9. Havent done much but doze off n on all day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - it is not even 10:30 in the morning and I am caught up - what a reward for going to bed at a decent hour - think I will wander over to Heidi's for breakfast and coffee. she and alexis just left for Toledo for her ultrasound - gary usually goes with her - but .....
> 
> gary loves going to the boys baseball games. he has been taking halfdays of his vacation allotment so he can be at the games and go to work at eight in the evening (he works four to midnight). he hated to use more of his vacation so he asked if he could work 8:00pm to 4:00am so he could still go to the games. bless the powers that be - they are allowing him to do that he is in bed now - hence - alexis going with her mother instead of gary. I actually think this speaks volumes for gary - he dearly loves playing and watahing them play baseball.
> 
> ...


Kudos to Gary.....our kids SO appreciated having time with their father while growing up (he taught in night school...so had the days to be with the kids while I was at work). Their time with him they treasure and are so thankful for! Me, too. He was a real presence in their lives...a rare treat for most kids. He was truly a hands-on Dad. A precious gift. Give Gary a pat on the back for his efforts! His kids will be so much better off in the future.
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I had better go and get ready for the KP catch up. And take some Asprin. Not feeling too bad, but can always leave early if I need to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Darowil, what a NICE looking cardigan!! I love the colors too! I'm looking forward to finding another workshop to do too but I'm afraid I'm still working on the last one! Soon I hope


Well I must admit to having started more than I have finished.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> An hour commute each way is not unheard of around here. Most of my commutes were within 45 minutes - but on bad rain or snow days, that could turn into hours. I had one day where I was trying to get home to let our DS have the car for prom and was stuck on the tollway for 4 hours (there was a bus supposedly hijacked and the police had the bus and the area cordonned off). It took them all that time to decide that the hijacker was no longer on the bus. That was before I had a cell phone - one of the other drivers had one though so I was able to call. We had a soccer team practicing in the middle of the interstate---quite a day! No train for that commute - but whenever I could, I opted for the train.


Me, too....most of my commutes were in the 40 minute range....within the city. Snow, accidents, & Cub's games all added to the time. But, still much faster than the CTA (bus system)....some fellow teachers would be on the bus for 1-1 1/2 hours for a similar distance. I did give rides to some who were in my home area. Made for a more fun ride, for sure!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It could be fun to play with - for instance, I'm looking for a large rose trellis for my garden, do you suppose an ad will pop up after I send this?[/quote]

Let us know if you get a "nibble"!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I made the same hypothesis about my dog Laila (half lab/half chow). She has flea treatment monthly but is chewing her backside just raw. Have used skin sensitive dog shampoo, tried Brewers yeast, hotspot spray from vet...you name it and she is doing it more and more. Looks horrible and I'm sure uncomfortable. I'm beginning to think she is bored but with her advanced age and arthritis there is only so much she can/will do. (Gee sounds like her owner....LOL)  Going to talk to vet hopefully this week about it. Only thing that seems to help is if I pour tea tree oil on it directly but that is after she has already chewed sore spots.



cmaliza said:


> some theories about kids chewing things propose that there is some kind of deficiency in the diet. Maybe the rabbits & cats are missing something....life is too dull and they need a "charge"?
> Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!


Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo Ceili which I could run get you that cranberry juice. So sorry; will be sending healing thoughts to you.

The trip you describe sounds like so much fun. That is my way of traveling.



Ceili said:


> Not getting my notifications, so have just now caught up on 88 pages. Whew!
> 
> Regarding car trips, my daughters (8 and 9 at the time) and I took a driving trip from Chicago to Seattle down to San Diego, over to Texas and back up to Chicago. Very small car, and my daughters hated each other at that point. Our only two mishaps were a flat tire in Texas, and I had some intestinal issues in Annaheim. We would start the driving day at 6ish, stop for breakfast during rush hour, and stop driving by 2 or 2:30, so we could use the pool at whatever motel we stopped at. No reservations, just winged it. We all came back alive after 6 weeks and 6,000 miles. Lots of fun! Wouldn't do it now if you paid me.
> 
> Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


Is that the coast of Lake Michigan? You CAN post from your iPhone.! We are looking forward to so many more pics!
Have a wonderful time!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what a positive role model for those future fathers and SILs.



cmaliza said:


> Kudos to Gary.....our kids SO appreciated having time with their father while growing up (he taught in night school...so had the days to be with the kids while I was at work). Their time with him they treasure and are so thankful for! Me, too. He was a real presence in their lives...a rare treat for most kids. He was truly a hands-on Dad. A precious gift. Give Gary a pat on the back for his efforts! His kids will be so much better off in the future.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Not getting my notifications, so have just now caught up on 88 pages. Whew!
> 
> Regarding car trips, my daughters (8 and 9 at the time) and I took a driving trip from Chicago to Seattle down to San Diego, over to Texas and back up to Chicago. Very small car, and my daughters hated each other at that point. Our only two mishaps were a flat tire in Texas, and I had some intestinal issues in Annaheim. We would start the driving day at 6ish, stop for breakfast during rush hour, and stop driving by 2 or 2:30, so we could use the pool at whatever motel we stopped at. No reservations, just winged it. We all came back alive after 6 weeks and 6,000 miles. Lots of fun! Wouldn't do it now if you paid me.
> 
> Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


Hope you start feeling better soon!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this link in my email from a store in my area closing. I know it is related to fabric stashes but OMG it is so appropriate for our yarns and so funny. Check it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this link in my email from a store in my area closing. I know it is related to fabric stashes but OMG it is so appropriate for our yarns and so funny. Check it out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made the same hypothesis about my dog Laila (half lab/half chow). She has flea treatment monthly but is chewing her backside just raw. Have used skin sensitive dog shampoo, tried Brewers yeast, hotspot spray from vet...you name it and she is doing it more and more. Looks horrible and I'm sure uncomfortable. I'm beginning to think she is bored but with her advanced age and arthritis there is only so much she can/will do. (Gee sounds like her owner....LOL) Going to talk to vet hopefully this week about it. Only thing that seems to help is if I pour tea tree oil on it directly but that is after she has already chewed sore spots.


when Daisy had a hot spot spitwe shaved the area and about an inch around and used Desitin on it. (Diaper rash treatment) cleared it up fairly quickly, thsts what the breeder told us to do.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited for the family reunion trip..leaving on 6/20 and fly into Seattle and then hop over to Redmond, Oregon. I just learned from my brother that along with the lodge and many different kinds of campers, there is also lodging available in a guest house on an alpacca farm and also an entire guest house at a winery belonging to my brother's neighbor. I think I'll call dibs on the winery, but will definitely visit the alpacca farm.


sounds fabulous! Best of all worlds!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this link in my email from a store in my area closing. I know it is related to fabric stashes but OMG it is so appropriate for our yarns and so funny. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a day - I am not sure where it went and why I am so late getting on here - had a ball game this evening - which we won by the skin of our teeth - 

my temperature guage says 90° right now - with humidity to match - supposedly we are to be getting some fierce storms sometime this evening or tonight.

Heidi has been having labor pains all day - but they are too far apart. she is hoping they start getting serious and want a baby soon. i'll keep you posted.

I finally turned on the a/c - I was having trouble breathing or I would have not turned it on - I was loving the heat and there was a breeze.

have a few pages to catch up on - 

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi called a little while ago - guess we need to take the newborn size pampers back to the start - Bentley is weighing in at 9-1/2 pounds already. I am in hopes she goes into labor naturally - I understand when they induce the labor is much worse. right now I don't think Heidi cares - she just wants him to be born.
> 
> at that weight I think he should come potty broke.
> 
> sam


OMG...we are all in her corner! Sending vibes to Bentley....time to show up! Maybe tonight's rain storm will hurry things up?
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a day - I am not sure where it went and why I am so late getting on here - had a ball game this evening - which we won by the skin of our teeth -
> my temperature guage says 90° right now - with humidity to match - supposedly we are to be getting some fierce storms sometime this evening or tonight.
> 
> Heidi has been having labor pains all day - but they are too far apart. she is hoping they start getting serious and want a baby soon. i'll keep you posted.
> ...


Yah, Sam, I had troubles breathing too -- way too much pollen floating around outside.

Go Heidi! bring on the baby Bentley!!!

Seriously, Sam, I am praying for safe delivery and utmost comfort for Heidi and that all goes well for the entire family! Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Praying Heidi has baby today. At that weight he should really settle in quickly.

Peggy



thewren said:


> this has been a day - I am not sure where it went and why I am so late getting on here - had a ball game this evening - which we won by the skin of our teeth -
> 
> my temperature guage says 90° right now - with humidity to match - supposedly we are to be getting some fierce storms sometime this evening or tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


So very sorry....always hard to lose a friend, especially when it is unexpected. I still greatly mourn my friend who died unexpectedly about 4 years ago. We miss them so....I try to hang on to wonderful memories. {{{hugs}}}
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful rhody - outside of seattle one of the lumber companies has a huge parcel of land planted in rhodies - and on the other side there is a large showing of - do you think I can think of the word - little trees, etc. help me out here - lol.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join my voice with you joy - hope it was a good day marge - and hope you are starting to feel better. healing energy winging to you nonstop.

sam



jheiens said:


> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone!!
> 
> Best wishes for a really special birthday, Marge. Hope it is a truly enjoyable one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great looking sweater darowil - great colors.

sending heaps of healing energy to get rid of the migraine.

sam



darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks martina.

sam



martina said:


> There are 20 Inspector Banks novels with 21st. Released later this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Robert b parker's jesse stone series was done on television - they practically lifted the entire dialogue out of the book - they were superberbly done with tom selleck.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Will have to check out the TV series when I have finished with the books. Right now I am enjoying envisioning everything in my head. Everyone has probably had the experience of seeing a book translated into film and not agreeing at all with how it is portrayed (or, on the other hand, thinking they got it just right).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> On the other hand....the vodka may smooth over some rough waters? I think your looks are strong enough to weather the storm - tea or no-tea!
> carol (IL)


That was why I agreed to buy it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are there safe and sound. you could always use it as an excuse to go shopping.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Not getting my notifications, so have just now caught up on 88 pages. Whew!
> 
> Regarding car trips, my daughters (8 and 9 at the time) and I took a driving trip from Chicago to Seattle down to San Diego, over to Texas and back up to Chicago. Very small car, and my daughters hated each other at that point. Our only two mishaps were a flat tire in Texas, and I had some intestinal issues in Annaheim. We would start the driving day at 6ish, stop for breakfast during rush hour, and stop driving by 2 or 2:30, so we could use the pool at whatever motel we stopped at. No reservations, just winged it. We all came back alive after 6 weeks and 6,000 miles. Lots of fun! Wouldn't do it now if you paid me.
> 
> Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


That is one of the reasons we are here to provide a shoulder for you to vent against. The kidney infection sounds no fun- hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> 
> Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.
> 
> ...


Too cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Speechless....what beautiful work! I am so "jealous"....and totally impressed! clap! clap! clap! clap! clap! applause-applause! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


Thank you Carol!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a day - I am not sure where it went and why I am so late getting on here - had a ball game this evening - which we won by the skin of our teeth -
> 
> my temperature guage says 90° right now - with humidity to match - supposedly we are to be getting some fierce storms sometime this evening or tonight.
> 
> ...


Sam-- please tell Heidi I am hoping tonight is the night and that 
everything happens quickly and easily. My prayers are with Grandpa too.
I know this is a winter scene but it has children in it and I want your Grand kids to have this experience some day. especially when you new grand baby is old enough v I rarely, if ever did scenes with babies in them. Shirley --- fingers crossed that Heidi doesn't have to wait too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy to that bothersome toe - and hope you are soon back in the pink.

I like sitting in the car and knitting while everyone else runs their errands.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
> Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I may give it a try. Did they suggest anything to keep them from chewing?



Pup lover said:


> when Daisy had a hot spot spitwe shaved the area and about an inch around and used Desitin on it. (Diaper rash treatment) cleared it up fairly quickly, thsts what the breeder told us to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet they would have loved it - some of them probably had the same tshirt.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> You did the right thing in bringing the extra clothing in the hand luggage. Time and again, my luggage was delayed and I to discovered the reassurance of underwear and a clean tee shirt in the hand-luggage although I'd rather not have faced a large audience of senior scientists at a conference in South Africa wearing a tee shirt with 'Beam me up Scotty' emblazoned across my chest!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK all caught up and it's almost time to go out and do some watering - but first - Sam the pots of plants are Eppies they belong to my sister and some of the flowers from these plants are on page 40 of this weeks KTP. They kind of need to hang down - I've never seen them in the ground before - they grow wild in the trees in the rain forests of Mexico and in So Cal where she lives they winter just fine outside. Similar to a Christmas Cactus which most of us are familiar with -with the exception that the flowers can be the size of a dinner plate in some varieties. I have received my order from mary maxim I got a few skeins of scrubby for dish cloths and a cute pattern book they had on sale. Just what I need another project. I haven't wound my hank of yarn for the mystery kal yet - I did get my baby kimono unpinned and I will try and get that sewn up this week. The little travel trailer sold!! Yea - we got a good price for it and a gal in Denver Co won the auction and is making arrangements to have a transport pick it up. So we are trying to schedule that with her for sometime this week. A weird thing happened yesterday... it was really windy probably sustained winds of 28 with gusts to 40. I noticed a really big Raven in our yard walking around, up on the bird bath and strolling in the garden area. A couple of hours later he was still here... then I saw him try and take off into the wind and it was obvious that something was wrong - he couldn't get off the ground. So I tossed out some coleslaw that needed to be eaten and he scarfed it down. Then DH zapped him a couple of frozen hamburger patties and he ate those. By night fall he had found a perch in my chicken yard that I have left up for the doves and that's where he spent the night. He's still out in the yard today. Has eaten some more hamburger and buried some out in the garden!!! He is able to get off the ground and fly up to the roof of the garden shed and back down, but not able to stay aloft very long. His wings look fine, we're hoping he just tweaked something in the high winds yesterday and he will be able to be on his way soon. DH went out to throw seed for the doves and then walked out to the garden/chicken yard/coop area with the hamburger this afternoon and the raven went into the chicken yard through the gate - hopped up on a perch - and cawked at him until he dropped the food and left!! I guess he feels pretty secure here and we will do what we can to help him! I will try and get a picture later - this is a big bird - probably a 2-3 foot wingspan. Life is just always an adventure!! luv-AZ


Ravens are very smart birds!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are hoping for tonight or tomorrow at the latest.

sam



nittergma said:


> Big baby Sam! I bet she does want it over with soon! 3 of mine were all around 10 pounds, my daughter was 7 1/2 She was induced. It went fairly quickly and the contractions are very predictable. Hope he comes soon! nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending peaceful positive energy to Heidi and hope all goes quickly and well. I know she is ready for Bently to be here safe and sound.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


ooohhhh.....my favorites! sigh :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's interesting - never saw one like that before - how well does it work?

sam


Poledra65 said:


> The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I like being able to stop and unplanned places of interest when I feel like it. Wish I could travel around like the two guys on American Pickers (tv show) do. Now that would be a blast.[/quote]

Wouldn't that be a hoot!?? Some of the treasures they find! Fabulous! They have a "good eye".
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures poledra - my cats have a way of figuring where I am going to be and they are there first spread out and purring away saying "gotchya".

sam



Poledra65 said:


> New pics of the kitty's, just because, I'm in housekeeping and work avoidance. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip. I may give it a try. Did they suggest anything to keep them from chewing?


lol Gwenie, you quickly knit up some long tube socks for the poor dear fellow to cover up those itchy spots so he does not chew them!!! lol, Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> On the other hand....the vodka may smooth over some rough waters? I think your looks are strong enough to weather the storm - tea or no-tea!
> carol (IL)


LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, if Bentley arrives before midnight, he will share a birthday with my newest granddaughter! Little Sarah arrived today--and of course, she is gorgeous!

I will try to get caught up...meanwhile, healing to all who need it, blessings & hugs & safe travels to all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Kaye mine need thinning so just come my way and I'll give you loads! LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the baby granddaughter!! And, best wishes for Heidi and Bentley and the rest of the family. Hope the labor progresses well and safely!1 Prayers and Good thoughts while we wait.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday, everyone!!
> 
> Best wishes for a really special birthday, Marge. Hope it is a truly enjoyable one for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


To Marge.....Happy Birthday, to ewe.....happy birthday to ewe! Wishing you lots of beautiful additions to your stash!
Carol (IL)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Speaking of AC: When I checked the thermostat this AM (we'd been running the blower on the furnace for several days, bringing up cooler air from the basement), the temp read 18*F. I assumed that one of the digital bits was out. You know, how the digital lights for the gas prices along the road are sometimes not fully visible?

Thought the interior temp was actually 70*F. Didn't see any need to turn the AC on as it was quite comfortable inside still. Later in the afternoon, the silly thing was reading 09*F. Knew we were in trouble then because there was no way the AC would come on if that was the temp registering to the compressor.

Repair tech came into replace the thermostat with no labor charge. Yea!! When there was a further delay for the compressor's responding, the tech said that the control board at the furnace was probably shot or the freon was too low to function. My thought was about disasters coming in threes.

We'd had major auto repairs to both cars in as many weeks and now this. Just great! Wrong, Joy. The control board and the freon both checked out in fine shape. Given the jump locally in the price of freon, we are fortunate. Next year the price is anticipated to rise to $600/tank of compressed. This year, it has only jumped about $60 to over $400 +. Next year will likely be our ''lucky'' year to have to recharge!!!

Some days it seems as if you get it coming and going, right?

Oh well, have a good one, everybody. Thankfully, we do have the AC working now that the heat and humidity have both climbed much higher. Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the picture and the honesty about work avoidance which I also do a LOT. Aren't cats funny about find a particular perch they seem attached to as Bruno is to the bathroom window. One of mine likes to leap on top of one of the china cabinets which shakes like it about to fall whenever he does.
> He will just sit up high and watch stealthily.


Yes it is, the kitten was trying to curl up in the empty dog dish earlier, wanted to get a picture, but he got out too quickly, he couldn't seem to get his tail in so wasn't happy with that bed. lolol
It is not a large dog dish. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have finished the cardigan for the patern reading workshop, will send a copy to Shirleys so may as well post it here. Unblocked and no buttons but otherwise finished.
> Have yet another migraine- getting rather sick of these. Hope I will be OK tomorrow to go to our KP catch up. Actually I'm not sure whether I have any phone numbers if I don't feel up to going! Better look and if not get some I guess.


Darowil....lovely, lovely, lovely! WOW!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made the same hypothesis about my dog Laila (half lab/half chow). She has flea treatment monthly but is chewing her backside just raw. Have used skin sensitive dog shampoo, tried Brewers yeast, hotspot spray from vet...you name it and she is doing it more and more. Looks horrible and I'm sure uncomfortable. I'm beginning to think she is bored but with her advanced age and arthritis there is only so much she can/will do. (Gee sounds like her owner....LOL) Going to talk to vet hopefully this week about it. Only thing that seems to help is if I pour tea tree oil on it directly but that is after she has already chewed sore spots.


Try a grain free food and see if that makes a difference, she may have a sensitivity to grains, we had a standard poodle that had that problem and and know of a couple others that it helped.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the new granddaughter, Sorlenna. Best wishes to all the family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great job! :thumbup:


Thank you, it was an interesting test on patience for sure.. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Sam, hope he shows soon, breath, don't forget to breath. lol...
We require info as soon as it happens you know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's interesting - never saw one like that before - how well does it work?
> 
> sam


Really great so far, it's a 10,000 BTU unit and cools up to 300 Square feet. I just pull the door to the dinning room partially shut, and am in paradise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if Bentley arrives before midnight, he will share a birthday with my newest granddaughter! Little Sarah arrived today--and of course, she is gorgeous!
> 
> I will try to get caught up...meanwhile, healing to all who need it, blessings & hugs & safe travels to all.


CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW GRANDBABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How wonderful. I want one, anyone have an eligible daughter they want to marry off? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


Gorgeous pictures, it works great, and I love your pup looking so relaxed out on the porch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, caught up, it's windy, wonder if there's a strong enough wind that I could use my broom to get to Stepmothers to let her dogs out? lolol...
Oh well, probably not enough lift to get me off the ground. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


That tree is truly magnificent! And it is lovely to see Lucky!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Really great so far, it's a 10,000 BTU unit and cools up to 300 Square feet. I just pull the door to the dinning room partially shut, and am in paradise.


I have had a portable a/c the same size as yours for years. I love it! It is so handy to have and pull out to set up for the summer heat! I have a little window a/c that I have in my bedroom for the summer. Keep cool  lol, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you rookie - I've seen those ads and think it would be a great way to have a vacation.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It does sound like a great trip....we get brochures for River Tours and I often think that would be a good way to see the entire areas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Some days are just like this!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, caught up, it's windy, wonder if there's a strong enough wind that I could use my broom to get to Stepmothers to let her dogs out? lolol...
> Oh well, probably not enough lift to get me off the ground. lol


I personally go for riding the vacume cleaner rather than trying to balance on the broom. Only problem is, the power cord is too short to go very far! lol, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That tree is truly magnificent! And it is lovely to see Lucky!


Lucky looks scrappy at the moment -- she really needs a haircut! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

Kaye, I do have a single daughter but I don't think she's interested in getting married yet. LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> is miracle whip mayo?
> 
> sam


No, Miracle whip is salad dressing. I use that because I hate mayonnaise.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> This sounds really good...must try soon.


Rookie...somehow missed the light & fluffy cheese cake recipe....any idea what page it is on?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> Robert b parker's jesse stone series was done on television - they practically lifted the entire dialogue out of the book - they were superberbly done with tom selleck.
> 
> sam


Love thosemovies and Tom is the perfect choice for the part


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sending well padded handknitted socks out to all who are need of protective footwear! Just need to know the color/s you are liking! hahhaa, the rest get bubble wrap for other body parts! lol For all others in need of prayers, good wishes, positive vibes, etc, I am sending them too. Finally hugs and love for all the KTP family! For all the travellors, they get new tires! lol
> Heidi gets pain-free labor pain wishes and Bentley gets rocking chairs and loving arms. Gary gets new shoes for the pacing he is bound to be doing. The lil baseball players get new gloves and balls. hmmmm, Hickory and Survivor kitty get new bowls of furbaby food! Grandpa Sam gets big huge grins!!! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: well said!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip. I may give it a try. Did they suggest anything to keep them from chewing?


No just try not to let her, lol right! Have you tried the lamp shade things?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if Bentley arrives before midnight, he will share a birthday with my newest granddaughter! Little Sarah arrived today--and of course, she is gorgeous!
> 
> I will try to get caught up...meanwhile, healing to all who need it, blessings & hugs & safe travels to all.


Congrats Grandma!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been so calm here - maybe it is the calm before the storm.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Winds gave really picked up here, very humid sposed to get storms later have tornado watch till 9. Havent done much but doze off n on all day.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops but will take this space to say THANK YOU to ChrisE for the mayo-less deviled eggs link earlier on the KTP. Made the one with avocado today and I'm in heaven. It was delicious!!! No more mayo for me. DH loved it too.


Glad that you could use it. I thought that one sounded good too--love avocadoes in anything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty tree --- the camera and operator are doing great!



5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all do it celli - the times I have ended up in the hospital is because I kept saying it would be better in the morning.

sam



Ceili said:


> Not getting my notifications, so have just now caught up on 88 pages. Whew!
> 
> Regarding car trips, my daughters (8 and 9 at the time) and I took a driving trip from Chicago to Seattle down to San Diego, over to Texas and back up to Chicago. Very small car, and my daughters hated each other at that point. Our only two mishaps were a flat tire in Texas, and I had some intestinal issues in Annaheim. We would start the driving day at 6ish, stop for breakfast during rush hour, and stop driving by 2 or 2:30, so we could use the pool at whatever motel we stopped at. No reservations, just winged it. We all came back alive after 6 weeks and 6,000 miles. Lots of fun! Wouldn't do it now if you paid me.
> 
> Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


Love the blooms snd Lucky looks content


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Rookie...somehow missed the light & fluffy cheese cake recipe....any idea what page it is on?
> Carol (IL)


76 i believe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here it is again to save from going backwards. Our family loves this dessert and I have to hide it to sit overnight...if anyone knows I'm making it, I just may find tracks in it in the a.m.



cmaliza said:


> Rookie...somehow missed the light & fluffy cheese cake recipe....any idea what page it is on?
> Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been so calm here - maybe it is the calm before the storm.
> 
> sam


We had it here from 6:00 p.m. until just awhile ago. Thunder and lightening, but the winds stayed down so just normal MW storm. It's headed your way, Sam.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the blooms snd Lucky looks content


I will have to trim the tree as there will be way too many apples on it and I dont want the branches to break. Any branches that I trim off, I give to my neighbour as she uses them to smoke her fish in the smoker. Apparently the apple tree gives the smoked fish a very pleasant flavor.

It is only this year that Lucky has taken to laying down on the front steps. hahaha, then she can see all "her" kingdom of the front yard! lol, Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> this has been a day - I am not sure where it went and why I am so late getting on here - had a ball game this evening - which we won by the skin of our teeth -
> 
> my temperature guage says 90° right now - with humidity to match - supposedly we are to be getting some fierce storms sometime this evening or tonight.
> 
> ...


Praying for Heidi, fast delivery with little discomfort.  
Smile grand pop, a new wee one coming


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Ceili said:


> I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


Try not to blame yourself (a failing of mine)....these things happen. Hope you feel better soon. When the storm passes, maybe the aches and pains will be better. We are supposed to get the storm here tomorrow--have had warnings about possible loss of power and fallen trees. I got the laundry caught up, picked up the books I had on hold at the library, and brought in anything that could blow around, so I'm ready. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Iguess i didnt realize there were two different things. Its sweetened condensed milk


It's the difference between countries I think.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is only this year that Lucky has taken to laying down on the front steps. hahaha, then she can see all "her" kingdom of the front yard! lol, Zoe


Beautiful tree and nice to see Lucky too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam-- please tell Heidi I am hoping tonight is the night and that
> everything happens quickly and easily. My prayers are with Grandpa too.
> I know this is a winter scene but it has children in it and I want your Grand kids to have this experience some day. especially when you new grand baby is old enough v I rarely, if ever did scenes with babies in them. Shirley --- fingers crossed that Heidi doesn't have to wait too long.


So nice, :-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Not getting my notifications, so have just now caught up on 88 pages. Whew!
> 
> Regarding car trips, my daughters (8 and 9 at the time) and I took a driving trip from Chicago to Seattle down to San Diego, over to Texas and back up to Chicago. Very small car, and my daughters hated each other at that point. Our only two mishaps were a flat tire in Texas, and I had some intestinal issues in Annaheim. We would start the driving day at 6ish, stop for breakfast during rush hour, and stop driving by 2 or 2:30, so we could use the pool at whatever motel we stopped at. No reservations, just winged it. We all came back alive after 6 weeks and 6,000 miles. Lots of fun! Wouldn't do it now if you paid me.
> 
> Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...


I keep cranberry capsules on hand and use them every so often.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> It's the difference between countries I think.


No, there is condensed milk and then there is sweetened condensed milk. The sweetened condensed milk has sugar added to it and is used for baking or making whipped cream (ie. Eagle brand sweetened condensed milk) while the other is often used in cream soups or for hot beverages. Plain condensed milk (ie. Carnation Evaporated Milk) is often just called evaporated milk (not to be confused with powdered milk). Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No, there is condensed milk and then there is sweetened condensed milk. The sweetened condensed milk is used for baking or making whipped cream (ie. Eagle brand sweetened condensed milk) while the other is often used in cream soups or for hot beverages. Zoe


And makes a very nice jelly whip.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made the same hypothesis about my dog Laila (half lab/half chow). She has flea treatment monthly but is chewing her backside just raw. Have used skin sensitive dog shampoo, tried Brewers yeast, hotspot spray from vet...you name it and she is doing it more and more. Looks horrible and I'm sure uncomfortable. I'm beginning to think she is bored but with her advanced age and arthritis there is only so much she can/will do. (Gee sounds like her owner....LOL) Going to talk to vet hopefully this week about it. Only thing that seems to help is if I pour tea tree oil on it directly but that is after she has already chewed sore spots.


Have you checked in case there is a problem with the food? When I read all the stuff about Purina I realized the cause of one of my cats' losing hair. The vet could not explain it. I no longer buy the Purina dry food and the cat's hair has returned.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


WOW, what lovely pictures, love the flowering tree, and the cute friend you have there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great quilt Shirley - I need to run over after while and see how things are moving.

we have severe thunderstorms coming they say - gary just called and said the had been sent to the tornado shelter - so her I am looking out the window hoping to see one pass by. lol

it's quite calm outside but has cooled down - I turned off the a/c and opened up - have my ceiling fan going and the helps a lot.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam-- please tell Heidi I am hoping tonight is the night and that
> everything happens quickly and easily. My prayers are with Grandpa too.
> I know this is a winter scene but it has children in it and I want your Grand kids to have this experience some day. especially when you new grand baby is old enough v I rarely, if ever did scenes with babies in them. Shirley --- fingers crossed that Heidi doesn't have to wait too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was just ready to ask why we hadn't heard from you - congradulations on the new grandbaby.

have you posted the picture of your cape - did I miss is last week? maybe I should go back and check through last weeks ktp.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if Bentley arrives before midnight, he will share a birthday with my newest granddaughter! Little Sarah arrived today--and of course, she is gorgeous!
> 
> I will try to get caught up...meanwhile, healing to all who need it, blessings & hugs & safe travels to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures five - great looking dog.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we can use the water that's for sure - pretty dry out.

sam

been a while since we had a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm. love standing at the window watching it.



RookieRetiree said:


> We had it here from 6:00 p.m. until just awhile ago. Thunder and lightening, but the winds stayed down so just normal MW storm. It's headed your way, Sam.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have severe thunderstorms coming they say - gary just called and said the had been sent to the tornado shelter - so her I am looking out the window hoping to see one pass by. lol
> 
> it's quite calm outside but has cooled down - I turned off the a/c and opened up - have my ceiling fan going and the helps a lot.
> 
> sam


Sam, if you are to be getting to a tornado shelter, I dont suppose your tornado shelter is your home with you looking out of the window?! :shock: Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


OH so sorry to hear this news, you are always in my prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> 
> Little late getting to the party. Had a busy weekend and squeezed in a bit of knitting.
> 
> ...


She is adorable!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to stay here so I can gather all the animals and throw them in the closet with me.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, if you are to be getting to a tornado shelter, I dont suppose your tornado shelter is your home with you looking out of the window?! :shock: Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 76 i believe


Thank you, Pup Lover, for the cheese cake reference.

Sorry you have "joined" the group of those having trouble with their feet being in control...hope your middle toe is feeling better!

Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and all,
> haven't been here for a while, enjoying my patio and garden!
> 
> This is really beautiful yarn, Sam, and Noro yarns are always gorgeous but wow expensive to make a sweater from--it's only 109 yards so even at half price that can add up. I've only made scarves or fingerless mitts with Noro but very pleased with the results.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi's pains were coming about every seven minutes when we got home from the game - then they slowed down - what is funny - when bailey was born there was a huge storm - the power went out - the hospital was running on their own power generator. maybe that is what will happen tonight.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here it is again to save from going backwards. Our family loves this dessert and I have to hide it to sit overnight...if anyone knows I'm making it, I just may find tracks in it in the a.m.


Thanks, Rookie....got it saved to the desktop...ready to print (I'm out of ink at the moment) and ready to make!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I have found my iPad mini, in the ironing basket! I must have had it in my hand when I went to get a particular top I wanted to wear and put it down while I rummaged through the rather large basket of ironing waiting to be done. So now I can post the pic of the rhododendron Blooms I received yesterday. This is only one flower head and there must be hundreds on the bush itself. each flower is just so beautiful, isn't' nature wonderful?


Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had it here from 6:00 p.m. until just awhile ago. Thunder and lightening, but the winds stayed down so just normal MW storm. It's headed your way, Sam.


All we got was a bunch of thunder....and dire warnings on the tv...a few raindrops. It is supposed to hit all of northern Ohio....maybe this will be the "energy" that Heidi needs. I loved giving tests to the students during storms....there was extra energy in the air (I forget at the moment what it is called [CRAFT?]...but a real phenomenon). Wishing good energy for Heidi!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We have finally made it. Luggage is still in the US for some reason it down't get sent on with us. Not to worry I ha e learned to bring a couple changes of clothes in my carry. When it arrives in a day or two they will send it to our hotel.


Glad you are there, enjoy every second :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too! Tell Heidi we're all pulling for her. I don't blame you at all for turning the AC on when it is this humid! We didn't have 90 degrees but probably 90 percenthumidity!


Patches39 said:


> Praying for Heidi, fast delivery with little discomfort.
> Smile grand pop, a new wee one coming


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Marge, hope you have a fabulous day!!


I'll add my (bit late) HAPPY BIRHTDAY Marge!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I love to iron, don't know why, and really don't mind folding the laundry either, usually do it while I'm watching something, if I were closer Gwen, I'd fold for you.
> 
> Nana, sucks about the luggage, but I guess you have the most important things with you, Jamie and an internet connection, so you can keep up with us.  lol...Have a wonderful/safe trip. Tell Dave hi if you meet up with him.
> Can't wait to see pictures.


I also love to iron, don't care for the folding that much but I do it.. LOL.. but I just put on some music and iron away.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Joining Bulldog & Marianne...we need protective custody! Yesterday I was walking....with my walker, so I have help, right? Rammed my left foot into the walker between little toe and the next one. The little toe is very swollen and blue. Walking is a bit tougher now. Good grief...what a klutz! I'm hoping it's not broken....nothing to do if it is....so I just hope for pampering from DH! Luckilky it is the left foot, not my driving foot. Today he has a series of doctor's appointments, and I am the chauffeur. I don't to wear a shoe on my left foot. I stay in the car and knit while he is visiting.
> Have a good day, everyone.....walk carefully! I'm going to stay as put as possible....I have about 40 pages of KTP to catch up on!
> Carol (IL)


OUCH Carol... tape the two toes together, that really does help! (Won't say how I know from many experiances :roll: )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The new ac hooked up, thought it was going to drive me crazy yesterday trying to get it in the window properly. It works great though. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh! Some of my pictures that I had deleted from my phone, weren't deleted so I have a few of what I htought was lost. Yay!!


I had one like that.. well still have it, just letting a friend use it. It works so great and didn't run up the electric bill either!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Whew....took me all evening to catch up! Storm is gone and I'm at the end of the tea party posts! Hope y'all are healing, feelin' good, haven't dropped a stitch, and the destructive parts of the storm have passed you by. Laugh a lot....wish for the best. Time for bed....check in tomorrow.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have had a portable a/c the same size as yours for years. I love it! It is so handy to have and pull out to set up for the summer heat! I have a little window a/c that I have in my bedroom for the summer. Keep cool  lol, Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I personally go for riding the vacume cleaner rather than trying to balance on the broom. Only problem is, the power cord is too short to go very far! lol, Zoe


LOL!! Kathy Njimy road one in Hocus Pocus, didn't even need to plug it in. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Kaye, I do have a single daughter but I don't think she's interested in getting married yet. LOL


LOLOL!! Sadly, neither is my son. :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


Beautiful tree, love little Lucky!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Kaye, I do have a single daughter but I don't think she's interested in getting married yet. LOL


Lost the post for the Congratulations on the new Grand!!! Just love new precious babies!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you close to the hospital Sam, or is she planning on having the baby at home? I hope it doesn't storm too badly. sounds like things might be getting close. S


We have tornado warnings in northern central Alberta today just south of Edmonton. lots of storm activity - it is north of us by about 2 hours. We do get the odd bad one . not that often but often enough that we have lives lost - and had huge amounts of damage. Haven't had any serious tornados for awhile. Hope it settles down. 

I didn't google it as it doesn't matter exactly when the last one happened the big two were in Edmonton years ago and at Pine lake RV campground where everything was wrecked. That one was a few years ago too. Too tired to get exact dates but they don't matter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Applewood smoked bacon is a big thing around here---that and cherrywood too!



5mmdpns said:


> I will have to trim the tree as there will be way too many apples on it and I dont want the branches to break. Any branches that I trim off, I give to my neighbour as she uses them to smoke her fish in the smoker. Apparently the apple tree gives the smoked fish a very pleasant flavor.
> 
> It is only this year that Lucky has taken to laying down on the front steps. hahaha, then she can see all "her" kingdom of the front yard! lol, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - we got some thunder and lightening - nothing to hide under the covers over - a good bit of rain - nothing the rivers can't handle. I think the way the Doppler looked that everything really bad was going to be north of us - we were on the southern edge. of course I could be surprised and another storm be behind this one but I don't think so.

sam

another good opportunity for mother nature to throw a duzy of a storm missed. darn!



cmaliza said:


> All we got was a bunch of thunder....and dire warnings on the tv...a few raindrops. It is supposed to hit all of northern Ohio....maybe this will be the "energy" that Heidi needs. I loved giving tests to the students during storms....there was extra energy in the air (I forget at the moment what it is called [CRAFT?]...but a real phenomenon). Wishing good energy for Heidi!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Too many pages to catch up tonight. Just a quick now to let you all know that even though I haven't posted in a couple days, I am still reading the posts and sending wishes and prayers for those who need them. 

The DGD's dance recital on Sunday was wonderful. She had two routines and was berry good in both. She's a little ham! Videos weren't allowed but my DS took some stills. They are buying the professional video. 

Got a load Tuesday night from Shrewsbury, MA to Marmaduke, AR that delivered by 12:45 am on Thursday. Delivered 2 hours early. Took a 5 hr break ay 7:30 am after driving a little over half way then started driving at 12:30 pm. Don't feel too tired even after all of this. Now for a good night's sleep!

I'll close for now and catch up in the morning. See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Cieli wrote:
Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. I've been ignoring a UTI for about a week (really didn't bother me much, and very low-grade fever), but woke up this morning, headachy, dizzy and disoriented. Plus lots of pain in the small of my back. Yep, it's progressed to a kidney infection. Got the antibiotics, but I need cranberry juice as well, and it is majorly storming outside. I've done some knitting, but my back isn't happy holding one position for too long. So, it's knit for a while, move to heating pad for a while, knit for a while, and so on. I'm trying to resist Norco until bed time, but it may be a loosing battle. Also arthritis in the knees and to a lesser degree in the left wrist. I know it's all my own damn fault, but ...

Cieli! Where have you been? So sorry you have a UTI/Kidney infection. They can really be painful and make you feel crummy. Do take care...see Dr. Get meds & push fluids.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if Ican post from my iPhone. The clouds from out the plane window this morning.


WOW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Sorlena! Sam, I hope Heidi has a fast and easy birth. I love babies! Can't wait to be a grandmother!

My neighborhood has an email system that can be used for information, warnings, sales, etc. Today, someone posted that they had a lot of yarn to give away! Several bags! I responded, but so did several others. I was surprised that I was the first! So I get first choice. Going to get it when I get back from visiting my mom. I have no idea what there is, but I know it will be used! I'll let you know tomorrow night!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

5 (Zoe) the crabapple tree is just gorgeous. Lucky looks all laid back there.

Sam, Sure hope Hiedi delivers within next couple days. Am praying for her a safe and comfortable delivery with a healthy big ole baby boy. Keep us posted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you now Kathy?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Too many pages to catch up tonight. Just a quick now to let you all know that even though I haven't posted in a couple days, I am still reading the posts and sending wishes and prayers for those who need them.
> 
> The DGD's dance recital on Sunday was wonderful. She had two routines and was berry good in both. She's a little ham! Videos weren't allowed but my DS took some stills. They are buying the professional video.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky are you - enjoy the free yarn.

I was over earlier and the contractions were still fairly far apart - hopefully sometime tonight or tomorrow - we are all ready for him to put in an appearance.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, Sorlena! Sam, I hope Heidi has a fast and easy birth. I love babies! Can't wait to be a grandmother!
> 
> My neighborhood has an email system that can be used for information, warnings, sales, etc. Today, someone posted that they had a lot of yarn to give away! Several bags! I responded, but so did several others. I was surprised that I was the first! So I get first choice. Going to get it when I get back from visiting my mom. I have no idea what there is, but I know it will be used! I'll let you know tomorrow night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she had an ultra sound Monday - the baby weighted 9-1/2 pounds - could possible be a pound more. his brother avery weighted an ounce less than nine pounds. I think at that weight he should come potty broke.

sam



Bulldog said:


> 5 (Zoe) the crabapple tree is just gorgeous. Lucky looks all laid back there.
> 
> Sam, Sure hope Hiedi delivers within next couple days. Am praying for her a safe and comfortable delivery with a healthy big ole baby boy. Keep us posted.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I understand the concept rookieretiree - I just don't like the idea that someone can check on me like that.
> 
> sam


Me either Sam, I therefore ensure that I put nothing on that will get me into legal trouble.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, so its 3.30pm on Thurs and its been raining pretty much non stop since yesterday. Hurray, we so need it. We had 17mm up till 9am today so that pretty good. And its looking green in the backyard!! I heard on the radio earlier that some parts of Victoria are having flash flooding. Good grief.. one extreme to the next as usual. I am still about 10 pages behind so.... back soon. I hope i am NOT going to read that anyone else has had fall/mishap/or broken toes. LOL. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, night all, I'm off to bed, it's 1130pm here now. Hope that everyone is safe and snug, anyone in storm paths is safe and dry, and everyone else in need of health, hope, or love, have it. 
Hugs everyone, sleep well, or if you are just starting your day, enjoy.
Oh and that Bentley shows up soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> New pics of the kitty's, just because, I'm in housekeeping and work avoidance. lol


Thanks for these pictures - What wonderful expressions! They look real characters. I bet they keep you entertained.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


And it takes great photos! Love the flowers and what a cute dog!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Marge -- I hope you are feeling better and that you have a wonderful year, pain free, and happy! Shirley


Another beautiful image from Designer for us to share on your birthday, Marge. What a great idea to use your work like this D!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> No, there is condensed milk and then there is sweetened condensed milk. The sweetened condensed milk has sugar added to it and is used for baking or making whipped cream (ie. Eagle brand sweetened condensed milk) while the other is often used in cream soups or for hot beverages. Plain condensed milk (ie. Carnation Evaporated Milk) is often just called evaporated milk (not to be confused with powdered milk). Zoe


I LOVE sweetened condensed milk and have been known to eat straight from the tin till i feel sick! LOL :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks for the great quilt Shirley - I need to run over after while and see how things are moving.
> 
> we have severe thunderstorms coming they say - gary just called and said the had been sent to the tornado shelter - so her I am looking out the window hoping to see one pass by. lol
> 
> ...


Gosh, i hope the storm isnt too serious!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> OUCH Carol... tape the two toes together, that really does help! (Won't say how I know from many experiances :roll: )


Uh huh? :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dintoo said:


> AZ Sticks--loved your story about the raven. When my DH and I were in the north (Frobisher Bay, NWT. now Iqualuit, Nunavut), we saw ravens flying backwards. The wind was so strong that they couldn't fly forward, so the wind just carried them backwards. They seemed to love it. Whenever there was a strong wind, there were always a lot of ravens in the sky, trying to fly. It was quite funny to see. Jinny


Have you seen them when they are courting? They fly in 'impossible' ways, drop like a stone then suddenly open their wings and fly again, doing it all like an acrobatic display, usually mimicking each other's moves.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I ask for prayers today. A dear, long time friend of mine has passed away. We hadn't seen each other much over the past years but kept in contact using email. She has been such an inspiration to me. She had several problems but I had no idea she was so ill. Her husband emailed me to say she died on Saturday. I'm really devastated even though she is comforted now I believe. I will miss her. She left a husband, 2 sons and daughters in law and 2 grandchildren.


It is such a shock when it occurs so unexpectedly. Take a supportive spiritual hug from me, know that calming energy is coming your way.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this link in my email from a store in my area closing. I know it is related to fabric stashes but OMG it is so appropriate for our yarns and so funny. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Heard a radio interview yesterday with a man who has written a book about flying and the airplane industry. He said that there are plans under consideration to trim the size of the restrooms on planes---to which the host of the program said, in a disbelieving voice, "No!" As far as I know this hasn't happened yet, but I truly can't imagine it. The last time I was on a plane, I remember feeling sorry for mothers and toddlers who were both trying to squeeze into that tiny space.
> Flying is still exciting, though--have enjoyed the lovely pictures from the air.


Oh I hope not - what about the poor people who suffer from claustophobia, bad enough now when you almost need to sit on closed toilet lid to wash hands.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some pictures -- I am loving this new camera of mine! Zoe


Thanks, Zoe. Love the apple blossom and relaxed sunbather!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Congratulations on the new granddaughter, Sorlenna. Best wishes to all the family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto, Sorlenna.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love eagle brand - right out of the can is the only way to eat it. lol

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I LOVE sweetened condensed milk and have been known to eat straight from the tin till i feel sick! LOL :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it over and no - it really wasn't much of a storm - will need to check the rain guage in the morning to see what rain we got - it was coming down pretty good for a while.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Gosh, i hope the storm isnt too serious!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it over and no - it really wasn't much of a storm - will need to check the rain guage in the morning to see what rain we got - it was coming down pretty good for a while.
> 
> sam


Wishes to Heidi for a safe delivery for this wonderful new baby. Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two-thirty - time for me to go to bed and hope for a baby tomorrow.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I LOVE sweetened condensed milk and have been known to eat straight from the tin till i feel sick! LOL :roll:


So I'm not alone in my guilty habits..... :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> So I'm not alone in my guilty habits..... :lol:


Absolutely not!! Thats 3 of us so far coz Sam is in it with us. LOL. My friends think i am desperate and discusting. 
I just looked to see what the temp is coz i am cold.. 12c.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> two-thirty - time for me to go to bed and hope for a baby tomorrow.
> 
> sam


We are all waiting for THE news, and sending good wishes for a safe and comfortable (???) speedy delivery of aforementioned Bentley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Woo hoo, i dont have to think about dinner tonight as i am going with some friends for a pub meal. Yay.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178347-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

